# Birchbox November 2012



## Missglammygirl (Oct 16, 2012)

So its pretty early, but I was looking at my instagram this morning and saw some pictures from Mollie Chen's instagram

What do you think?









I spy Hairdressers oil from bumble and bumble, oscar blandi spray and some perfume up top


----------



## astokes (Oct 16, 2012)

They could just be for Nov tutorial vids?

I know people will be unhappy if they're sending another hair oil. Lol


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They could just be for Nov tutorial vids?
> 
> I know people will be unhappy if they're sending another hair oil. Lol


 Idk. Maybe... You never know whats in the boxes until zadi's spoilers come out!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 17, 2012)

Regarding B&amp;B oil, I did receive a sample of it through rent the runway, which was started by the same owners of Birchbox, so it's possible that it is an upcoming sample. LOVE the product and my hairdresser also used it after my cut and vouched for it. Saving up my pennies to try, as its really invisible but does wonders.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And even then you don't really know since Birchbox has switched stuff out at the last minute.


 True! Like the eyeko this month! But your posts are much more reliable than the videos they release


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 17, 2012)

The bumble and bumble hairdressers oil is pretty nice. I got a sample from Sephora, it was like a large perfume tube.

I don't understand their insistence that we all try 10 hair oils. They are okay, but I prefer the look of my hair without them generally



> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regarding B&amp;B oil, I did receive a sample of it through rent the runway, which was started by the same owners of Birchbox, so it's possible that it is an upcoming sample. LOVE the product and my hairdresser also used it after my cut and vouched for it. Saving up my pennies to try, as its really invisible but does wonders.


 Errm, I don't think Rent the Runway and Birchbox are related at all. They have Venture Funding, and A round of 15 mil from Bain Capital (ERRHGHH, Romney) and Highland Capital, and another 15 mil series B from Kleiner Perkins, so they aren't really "owned" by anybody per se, and the founders are certainly not the same as Birchbox,

They all were at Harvard Business School at vaguely the same time, but they all started their own companies.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

Commenting for later. November is my birthday month. Please don't disappoint me, birchbox.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 18, 2012)

I really hope I can keep it. Going to have to hit up my aunt _again_ for the funds. I feel like such a mooch, but damn if LA County isn't the worst place to try and get a job. If not, I'll live vicariously through you ladies. But don't post good boxes. Only crappy ones so I don't feel bad.


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Oct 18, 2012)

Keeping with the food themed lifestyle extra, can we expect turkey jerky for November?


----------



## orlandomom (Oct 18, 2012)

​


> Keeping with the food themed lifestyle extra, can we expect turkey jerky for November?


 I was thinking instant mashed potatoes.


----------



## karenX (Oct 18, 2012)

I love the hair oils. Those are some of my favourite things to get in boxes, along with perfume, skincare(cleansers &amp; face lotions), and the food items.

It's funny how so many people hate the things I love most. lol

That B&amp;B Hair Oil is fantastic, btw. I got a deluxe sample from Sephora a while back and loved it.


----------



## Shatae (Oct 18, 2012)

Hooray for a November Thread!  I can't read anymore of the October Goop complaints anymore.  It just makes me angry.  My box wasn't all that great, but I'm over it now.  On to more important things.....

I bought some aqua colored eye shadow yesterday.  I think I'll rock it out today ;-)


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 18, 2012)

I hope I get a body wash or eye shadow in November. I've been subbed since January (started a second in May for Gossip Girl) and have yet to receive those two items. I also haven't received lip gloss... but I DON'T want that, ever!


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 18, 2012)

I would really love to see a good eye makeup remover, something that can handle urban decay glitter liner without irritating my eyes!


----------



## goldenmeans (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So its pretty early, but I was looking at my instagram this morning and saw some pictures from Mollie Chen's instagram
> 
> ...


----------



## Celestemel (Oct 18, 2012)

I was just about to write something like "When are we starting to discuss what may be coming for November?" when I saw this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cdelpercio (Oct 18, 2012)

I got the Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water in my Glossybox last month and it's seriously the best makeup remover I've ever used. It gets EVERYTHING off and doesn't leave an oil or residue behind. AND it doesn't smell like cheap tequila like Clinique's does.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the hair oils. Those are some of my favourite things to get in boxes, along with perfume, skincare(cleansers &amp; face lotions), and the food items.
> 
> ...


 I love the hair oils as well!  Orofluido Beauty Elixir is probably my best find from Birchbox thus far.


----------



## messjess18 (Oct 18, 2012)

SOOO ready for this month. I hope I get something good, because the last two boxes have been the definition of disappointment. 

Let's go, November. Don't disappointment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Oct 18, 2012)

What I really want to see for Nov are new products!  I know it doesn't matter if they "recycle" products that were in previous boxes because you won't get doubles, but one of the reasons I signed up for BB is because I want to try new and up and coming products and brands.  When they're sending out something in October that they sent out in Feb and March, to me, that's not new enough.  One of the reasons I like ipsy/myglam is because they don't repeat.  And the items BB sends out again that I get super excited about because I didn't get it the first 8 times they sent it, I still don't get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I can't even buy in the store because it's sold out. 

I would really like no (or few) foil/one or two time use products and some new stuff for ALL the boxes


----------



## lolas (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi. Long-time lurker, first time poster. I hope they send out the eyeko skinny liners that got held up last month!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi. Long-time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I hope they send out the eyeko skinny liners that got held up last month!


Doubt it. If they can get people to buy it in the store, they're probably going to do that instead since that's how they  make money : Especially since the eyeliners are full-size items.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi. Long-time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I hope they send out the eyeko skinny liners that got held up last month!


 I hope so too!!! I've been waiting to get one with free shipping. Birchbox CS answered a question about it on their Facebook page with "Hi Ladies, we will keep you posted about November! Email [email protected] if you have questions." So, it could go either way.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 18, 2012)

November will be my 4th month, please don't make me cancel BB!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the hair oils. Those are some of my favourite things to get in boxes, along with perfume, skincare(cleansers &amp; face lotions), and the food items.
> 
> It's funny how so many people hate the things I love most. lol


 I feel the same way! Love hair oils, perfume, and skincare the most!


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't get past her pants... Good God, woman.


 Hahaha I was thinking the same thing. They are ridiculous.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 18, 2012)

Nov will be my 3rd month and i have both fingers and toes crossed I need one WOW moment w/ BB Ive had at least one w/ every other sub.. BB you are on the chopping block!!!!


----------



## Marvelous M (Oct 18, 2012)

^^^^^[email protected] ur lil abusive (spank that) smiley's ^^^^^^ that is all...


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would really love to see a good eye makeup remover, something that can handle urban decay glitter liner without irritating my eyes!


I would like to see this too! AND I would love one of those Eyeko eyeliners that they didn't receive in time to ship in my box. I heard great things about them.


----------



## Roxane68 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi. Long-time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I hope they send out the eyeko skinny liners that got held up last month!


Ditto!!


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cdelpercio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water in my Glossybox last month and it's seriously the best makeup remover I've ever used. It gets EVERYTHING off and doesn't leave an oil or residue behind. AND it doesn't smell like cheap tequila like Clinique's does.


 I wish I had gotten this, hopefully they'll send it out again. I'm also still searching for a good eye primer.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cdelpercio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water in my Glossybox last month and it's seriously the best makeup remover I've ever used. It gets EVERYTHING off and doesn't leave an oil or residue behind. AND it doesn't smell like cheap tequila like Clinique's does.


 That's so weird that you say that! I have Essie's Quick-E Drying Drops which is essentially an oil that makes your nails less tacky after you paint them, but I swear to god it smells like tequila and I've always thought I was crazy or an alcoholic for thinking that way.


----------



## Jwls750 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Commenting for later. November is my birthday month. Please don't disappoint me, birchbox.


 Me too!!! November 4th here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm turning 21 too!! woot woot!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 18, 2012)

My October BB wasn't bad but I wasn't that excited about it. I opened it and looked through it but now it's just sitting on my coffee table. October was going to be my make it or break it month .....argh. I wish they let us know sooner what was going to be in the boxes.


----------



## ahkae (Oct 18, 2012)

I received box 3 and it's been at my local post office for about three days now. =/


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm another November birthday! Yay... i was thinking to myself all these subscriptions are always like presents, even though i pay. haha


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!!! November 4th here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm turning 21 too!! woot woot!





> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm another November birthday! Yay... i was thinking to myself all these subscriptions are always like presents, even though i pay. haha


 November babies are awesome! My birthday is Election Day, November 6!


----------



## cdelpercio (Oct 18, 2012)

Haha I actually didn't realize it until some friends and I had a tequila night recently. It was NOT fun using the Clinique remover the morning after hahaha


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 18, 2012)

I saw the One Love Organics facial oils in the 'New Products' section!  Those would be perfect to sample in November!


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I had gotten this, hopefully they'll send it out again. I'm also still searching for a good eye primer.


urban decay primer potion has been my HG for a while but I'm finding it's not working as well for my now that I have 12 hour days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Doris Allen (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Commenting for later. November is my birthday month. Please don't disappoint me, birchbox.


Happy birthday in advance!!!


----------



## emily9763 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> urban decay primer potion has been my HG for a while but I'm finding it's not working as well for my now that I have 12 hour days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What does HG mean? I see people post that all the time and have no idea


----------



## cdelpercio (Oct 19, 2012)

i use the benefit shadow insurance daily and it has never let me down!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Commenting for later. November is my birthday month. Please don't disappoint me, birchbox.


SAME HERE!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What does HG mean? I see people post that all the time and have no idea


Holy Grail. It's they item that a person swears by.

EX: OhEmGee!!! I love ARGAN OIL!!! IT'S TOTES MY HG HAIR GREASER OF ALL TIME! I swear by it and will not try anything else!!!!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What does HG mean? I see people post that all the time and have no idea


 holy grail.


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> urban decay primer potion has been my HG for a while but I'm finding it's not working as well for my now that I have 12 hour days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *cdelpercio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i use the benefit shadow insurance daily and it has never let me down!


 I think I tried the UD Primer  a long time ago but might have to give it another shot, and somehow I'd never noticed benefit made an eye primer




 I'll check it out. I've been using the Tarte eye primer and not terribly impressed.


----------



## messjess18 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> November will be my 4th month, please don't make me cancel BB!


 Mine too! I think we're feeling the same way. We want to stay with Birchbox so bad, but what we're getting just isn't making the cut.


----------



## messjess18 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> November will be my 4th month, please don't make me cancel BB!


 Mine too! I think we're feeling the same way. We want to stay with Birchbox so bad, but what we're getting just isn't making the cut.


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 19, 2012)

Random question: How do you pronounce Stila? Is it stil-la, sty-la, stee-la. I was reading Zadidoll's posts on Facebook about the expired Stila eyeshadow The Look Bag gave out and it popped into my head that I'm not sure if I'm pronouncing it right in my head (I think stil-la). I just only last month learned how to pronounce Jouer lol.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Random question: How do you pronounce Stila? Is it stil-la, sty-la, stee-la. I was reading Zadidoll's posts on Facebook about the expired Stila eyeshadow The Look Bag gave out and it popped into my head that I'm not sure if I'm pronouncing it right in my head (I think stil-la). I just only last month learned how to pronounce Jouer lol.


 I'm pretty sure it's stee-la... otherwise I've been pronouncing it wrong lol


----------



## zorabell (Oct 19, 2012)

I was just curious if anyone else has ever had BB ship to an APO address? For this next box mine is going to be sent to my APO address over in Germany and I just wanted to see if anyone has had any experience with it?


----------



## calexxia (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just curious if anyone else has ever had BB ship to an APO address? For this next box mine is going to be sent to my APO address over in Germany and I just wanted to see if anyone has had any experience with it?


 From their FAQ: We currently ship only to the United States, its territories, and APO Boxes. Boxes are sent via the US Postal Service and UPS Mail Innovations

So I don't think an APO address is an issue. You may wish to set it as APO NY instead of AE if their website gives ya fits, but since it's USPS, you'll be fine.


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 19, 2012)

YAY...on to November!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a full size/generous sample sized Makeup product



. This will be my 7th month and I'm yet to get much makeup in any of my boxes


----------



## wishinstar777 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> urban decay primer potion has been my HG for a while but I'm finding it's not working as well for my now that I have 12 hour days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I still love love my UD primer potion but if you're looking for a new primer, a lot of my friends swear by the Too Faced Shadow Insurance.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's stee-la... otherwise I've been pronouncing it wrong lol


I hope it's St-eye-la.. I don't like St-ee-la. I just found out YESTERDAY after like 9 months that Jouer is pronounced "Joo-eee" I HATE that. I will still call it "Joo-er" !


----------



## katie danielle (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope it's St-eye-la.. I don't like St-ee-la. I just found out YESTERDAY after like 9 months that Jouer is pronounced "Joo-eee" I HATE that. I will still call it "Joo-er" !


 I like St-eye-la too! And I thought it was Joo-ay. Guess I still don't know how to prounounce it lol.


----------



## karenX (Oct 19, 2012)

It's Stee-la. I've heard one of the owners of the company pronounce it that way a long time ago on QVC or someplace like that. I had been pronouncing it with a hard "I" prior to that.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like St-eye-la too! And I thought it was Joo-ay. Guess I still don't know how to prounounce it lol.


I'm pretty sure it's "Joo-ay" consideirng jouer is French for "to play" which makes sense for a makeup brand.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2012)

Stila is pronounced as St-ee-lah... I asked their PR person at IMATS since I always pronounced it as Sty-lah. She said it's from an Italian word but I can't remember what that Italian word is.

Jouer is pronounced almost like ju-ee. The ju in it is pronouced like au'ju. I asked these hot Frenchmen at CPNA how to pronounce it. Had to spell it out for them since I kept butchering the word. LOL I use to pronounce it as "joe-er". LOL


----------



## hindsighting (Oct 19, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I think I tried the UD PrimerÂ  a long time ago but might have to give it another shot, and somehow I'd never noticed benefit made an eye primer




Â I'll check it out. I've been using the Tarte eye primer and not terribly impressed.


I got a full size of the Benefit Stay Don't Stray in one of their combo sets and I'm not impressed by it. The primer creases for me! I love Benefit products but UDPP works much better for me.


----------



## JessP (Oct 19, 2012)

So I know there is a love/mostly-hate relationship with Twistbands as discussed on the Birchbox threads before lol but wanted to share anyway! I signed up for the 3-month sub for $13 from a Plum District deal a while ago and have blogged about what I've gotten every month - this month's insert card featured one of my pics from my blog which I thought was pretty cool. It's the pic on the top left corner!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope it's St-eye-la.. I don't like St-ee-la. I just found out YESTERDAY after like 9 months that Jouer is pronounced "Joo-eee" I HATE that. I will still call it "Joo-er" !





> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like St-eye-la too! And I thought it was Joo-ay. Guess I still don't know how to prounounce it lol.





> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's Stee-la. I've heard one of the owners of the company pronounce it that way a long time ago on QVC or someplace like that. I had been pronouncing it with a hard "I" prior to that.


 Yep, you win. It is 100% pronounced Stee-luh, They had a fashion show style makeup runway show at imats the year I went and they said the word stila like a bajillion time over the period of 30 minutes.


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stila is pronounced as St-ee-lah... I asked their PR person at IMATS since I always pronounced it as Sty-lah. She said it's from an Italian word but I can't remember what that Italian word is.
> 
> Jouer is pronounced almost like ju-ee. The ju in it is pronouced like au'ju. I asked these hot Frenchmen at CPNA how to pronounce it. Had to spell it out for them since I kept butchering the word. LOL I use to pronounce it as "joe-er". LOL


I always thought it was pronounced Still-a.  Thank you for clearing that up! 

On a side note, while I was reading this I suddenly thought of the Harry Potter books.  When J.K. Rowling finally decided to put in how to pronounce Hermione it literally blew my mind.  I always thought it was Her-me-own?


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I always thought it was pronounced Still-a.  Thank you for clearing that up!
> ...


 My stepson (who was quite young at the time) insisted that I was crazy for telling him Hermione should be pronounced her-my-oh-nee because all his friends _and_ their moms said her-me-own. I felt quite smug indeed when Rowling put that in! (He should have trusted me and my brain full of random facts)


----------



## page5 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stila is pronounced as St-ee-lah... I asked their PR person at IMATS since I always pronounced it as Sty-lah. She said it's from an Italian word but I can't remember what that Italian word is.
> 
> Jouer is pronounced almost like ju-ee. The ju in it is pronouced like au'ju. I asked these hot Frenchmen at CPNA how to pronounce it. Had to spell it out for them since I kept butchering the word. LOL I use to pronounce it as "joe-er". LOL


 That's odd . . . then they don't pronounce like it would be pronounced in native french, ju-a (long a, like the "a" in April)

http://www.forvo.com/word/jouer/


----------



## JessP (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's odd . . . then they don't pronounce like it would be pronounced in native french, ju-a (long a, like the "a" in April)
> ...


 Interesting. I always thought it was joo-ay as well! Or rather, zhoo-ay I guess would be closest phonetically?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2012)

Maybe they were pronouncing it the way they did for me since I couldn't pronounce it?


----------



## xoxoelyse (Oct 19, 2012)

> I wish I had gotten this, hopefully they'll send it out again. I'm also still searching for a good eye primer.


 My hg eye primer is hands down Mac paint pot. It is amazing. I have tried UD primer because I got it with my naked palette and I honestly wasn't impressed at all. Last weekend at Sophora I picked up the new too faced holiday palette and it came with the shadow insurance. It's also really good but not as good as the Mac.


----------



## JessP (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they were pronouncing it the way they did for me since I couldn't pronounce it?


 I feel like companies with not-easily-pronounced names should have verbal pronunciation soundbytes on their websites or something lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm you with! Foreign names get butchered to begin with so it would be nice to know how to pronounce something properly like Jouer or Hautelook (I pronounce it as Hot Look even though it's more Oat Look), etc.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting. I always thought it was joo-ay as well! Or rather, zhoo-ay I guess would be closest phonetically?


I think in the BB sneak peek videos they pronounce it joo-a, with the second syllable sounding like the letter a.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I always thought it was pronounced Still-a.  Thank you for clearing that up!
> ...


Nope. It's actually Herm-o-ninny.

**Team Krum** lol jk


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 20, 2012)

> Nope. It's actually Herm-o-ninny. **Team Krum** lol jk


 Right or wrong, I pronounce Her My Nee...lol and Stila = Stee La Jouer = Joo Air Haute = Howt The names people come up with for their companies....lol.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 20, 2012)

I know I said last month was my make or break month...but I'm holding out one. more. month....just so I can get my discount and use up my points all at the same time.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 20, 2012)

> I know I said last month was my make or break month...but I'm holding out one. more. month....just so I can get my discount and use up my points all at the same time. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol!! Hope you don't get unlucky like me.. Still waiting on an October box and that account has 350 points and a code that just expired!


----------



## zorabell (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From their FAQ: We currently ship only to the United States, its territories, and APO Boxes. Boxes are sent via the US Postal Service and UPS Mail Innovations
> 
> So I don't think an APO address is an issue. You may wish to set it as APO NY instead of AE if their website gives ya fits, but since it's USPS, you'll be fine.


I was mainly wondering how long it would take to get here. I estimate roughly 2 weeks based on what BB told me so I probably won't get my November box until December. I just hope nothing is wrong with my boxes when I get them so that I can still review them for points.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was mainly wondering how long it would take to get here. I estimate roughly 2 weeks based on what BB told me so I probably won't get my November box until December. I just hope nothing is wrong with my boxes when I get them so that I can still review them for points.


 Yeah, well, bear in mind that once it leaves New York to head to Germany, it's Space A on the planes. I seriously had a magazine arrive a YEAR late when I was at Spangdahlem (that was pretty unusual, though). Packages to Germany tended to arrive a lot quicker than stuff to Japan, though. In Japan, I always figured about three-four weeks, whereas in Germany, it was usually around two or so (barring the busiest time of the year--the holidays--when it was often closer to four weeks)


----------



## Musegirl (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol!! Hope you don't get unlucky like me.. Still waiting on an October box and that account has 350 points and a code that just expired!


 You should email them!  They gave me a new anniversary code because my box didn't come before the code expired.


----------



## emily9763 (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should email them!  They gave me a new anniversary code because my box didn't come before the code expired.


 I didn't receive my box last month before my anniversary code expired and they said that they are unable to give out new codes but if I called to place an order they would manually deduct the percentage.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 20, 2012)

If I recall correctly, November is Birchbox's anniversary month.  I just hope that they send out something *useful* this time around if they do send something anniversary-themed.  That bracelet last year was absolutely ridiculous.  They teamed up with Color Club for exclusive polishes, and then there's the Jouer Birchbox pink gloss, so I'm crossing my fingers for another partnership with a company that can produce a neat exclusive item for this.  I think my dream would be a philosophy three-in-one shower gel.  Something bright pink with sparkles and smelling like either cake or champagne would be just about perfect for this, and I know philosophy does great things with these sorts of scents.

As for receiving boxes after the points window closes:  I got so annoyed with this that I would go ahead and do feedback on those items with all-neutral answers and a snarky comment about how I couldn't review the item in question before the feedback window closed because my box hadn't arrived.  I did this when they sent me the wrong box, too (I was *really* annoyed with that one:  Not only did I not get the correct box, but they didn't even send me a *complete* box!).  I also put a comment about how there wasn't enough product to really try if they send a tiny sample, like shampoo in foil packets.  I need to try hair and face stuff at least three times and preferably for a week before I can tell whether something works, so one single packet of shampoo or a teeny tube of eye cream with enough to try twice -- if we're lucky -- does *not* cut it.  I get cranky about this stuff.  If they want usable feedback, they need to send us enough stuff to fully test, and they need to get it to us in time to test it before the feedback window closes!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I recall correctly, November is Birchbox's anniversary month.


 i'm pretty sure september was? they even had a video for it


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2012)

September is Birchbox's anniversary month.


----------



## kewhicker (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love the hair oils as well!  Orofluido Beauty Elixir is probably my best find from Birchbox thus far.


 I totally agree! Love, love, love that stuff! The different tastes are part of what makes Birchbox so exciting for me... something I may love, another may not, and vise-versa. It's always a surprise, and always exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> To date, I have always found at least one product (usually more) that I love thanks to Birchbox. Can't wait to see what November brings!


----------



## kewhicker (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's odd . . . then they don't pronounce like it would be pronounced in native french, ju-a (long a, like the "a" in April)
> ...


 In a hint video recently, I think September when they did the Matte tint, they did say it, jou-a (like ah jou, and a in April). Check out 1:28ish where they talk about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjdyYy8VF3c&amp;feature=plcp

It was news to me! I always called it joe-er. And I love their entire line! About time I said it right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love the hair oils as well!  Orofluido Beauty Elixir is probably my best find from Birchbox thus far.


 That's the only thing thus far I've purchased through BB after sampling. LOVE the Orofluido Elixer!


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stila is pronounced as St-ee-lah... I asked their PR person at IMATS since I always pronounced it as Sty-lah. She said it's from an Italian word but I can't remember what that Italian word is.
> 
> Jouer is pronounced almost like ju-ee. The ju in it is pronouced like au'ju. I asked these hot Frenchmen at CPNA how to pronounce it. Had to spell it out for them since I kept butchering the word. LOL I use to pronounce it as "joe-er". LOL


 It should be more like ju-ay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *108Jessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the One Love Organics facial oils in the 'New Products' section!  Those would be perfect to sample in November!


 I got a sample of the Skin Savior in March, and it is amazing! It was a *very* generous sample. I'd love to try the Chia Whip.


----------



## 108Jessica (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a sample of the Skin Savior in March, and it is amazing! It was a *very* generous sample. I'd love to try the Chia Whip.


 The Skin Savior is amazing...I bought a few of the One Love Organic sample packs and I absolutely love their line.  I would also like to try the Chia Whip; maybe they'll sample that next month!  It seems plausible.  




   I am ready for the November boxes!  Bring 'em on!  Yayyy!


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I know there is a love/mostly-hate relationship with Twistbands as discussed on the Birchbox threads before lol but wanted to share anyway! I signed up for the 3-month sub for $13 from a Plum District deal a while ago and have blogged about what I've gotten every month - this month's insert card featured one of my pics from my blog which I thought was pretty cool. It's the pic on the top left corner!


 Wow, congrats! I would love to start a blog! But there are so many good ones out there and I would not be able to put the time into it to make it good!


----------



## JessP (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, congrats! I would love to start a blog! But there are so many good ones out there and I would not be able to put the time into it to make it good!


 Thanks! And you should totally start a blog if it's something you'd enjoy! There are a lot out there but everyone brings something a little different!


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stila is pronounced as St-ee-lah... I asked their PR person at IMATS since I always pronounced it as Sty-lah. She said it's from an Italian word but I can't remember what that Italian word is.


 I googled to find out what it means, because I'm annoying like that.  According to Wikipedia, 'The name Stila (pronounced STEE-la) was derived from the Italian word "stilare," which can mean "to pen". Stila's official website is quoted as saying that they chose that name because they believe _every womanâ€™s makeup should be as individual as her own signature_.'  That's kinda cool!  =)


----------



## jaimelesmots (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Random question: How do you pronounce Stila? Is it stil-la, sty-la, stee-la. I was reading Zadidoll's posts on Facebook about the expired Stila eyeshadow The Look Bag gave out and it popped into my head that I'm not sure if I'm pronouncing it right in my head (I think stil-la). I just only last month learned how to pronounce Jouer lol.


I looked it up on wikipedia, and this is what it said

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stila



> The name Stila (pronounced STEE-la) was derived from the Italian word "stilare," which can mean "to pen".


 *woops! someone beat me to it!!*

if anyone is interested in the phonetic transcription of anything, I'd be more than happy, as I am most certainly a word nerd


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2012)

> *woops! someone beat me to it!!*


 I'm the fastest google in the west.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm the fastest google in the west.


I shall rename thee QuickType Mellee!


----------



## Alycia (Oct 21, 2012)

When does the window for feed back end this month?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 21, 2012)

Usually by the 1st of the month.


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 21, 2012)

I find that it's closer to the 10th of the month, at least for the last couple of months.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 21, 2012)

> I find that it's closer to the 10th of the month, at least for the last couple of months.


 Yep, I was able to leave feedback all the way until October 9th on September's contents.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I googled to find out what it means, because I'm annoying like that.  According to Wikipedia, 'The name Stila (pronounced STEE-la) was derived from the Italian word "stilare," which can mean "to pen". Stila's official website is quoted as saying that they chose that name because they believe _every womanâ€™s makeup should be as individual as her own signature_.'  That's kinda cool!  =)


Cool! Thanks for looking that up and sharing!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> if anyone is interested in the phonetic transcription of anything, I'd be more than happy, as I am most certainly a word nerd


 I'm a total word nerd, too! This made me really excited for no apparent reason.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting. I always thought it was joo-ay as well! Or rather, zhoo-ay I guess would be closest phonetically?


Yes, zhoo-ay would probably be the best phonetic representation (without IPA) for non-French speakers.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 22, 2012)

For me it's around the 1st - maybe a few days in but usually by the 5th I can't leave feedback and by the 10th the feedback for the new stuff is up.

Speaking of.... anyone else still getting that weird error from Survey Monkey when trying to leave a "review" (as they're now calling it)?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope shipping is a bit better this month. The past 2 months it's been a bit of a nightmare, so hopefully they'll sort it out this time around.


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 22, 2012)

Just got this email from Birchbox asking me to take a survey about ways they can enhance my experience!



> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you for being a Birchbox subscriber! We hope you love your monthly shipments. Weâ€™d love to ask you a few questions about how we can enhance your Birchbox experience by incorporating more fun activities into your monthly boxes. It will take less than five minutesâ€”promise! Weâ€™ll use your answers as we plan for the future.


----------



## jesmari (Oct 22, 2012)

Yup just got the same email!
 

Edit: Just did the survey. It mainly asked about if I would like to receive stuff on cooking, party planning, home decor, and art supplies. Then went on to ask me about pens.. wtf. I hope this isn't going to be a new lifestyle item. I don't know how I feel about receiving pens in my Birchbox..


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok, so I just took the survey..what a waste.

I asked NOTHING about customer experience..it focused on things like if I wanted DIY projects in my BB or how much i like pens. PENS?! Ummmm






I thought they'd ask about shipping, and how I felt about sample sizes, and the lifestyle items etc.


----------



## missionista (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I tried the UD Primer  a long time ago but might have to give it another shot, and somehow I'd never noticed benefit made an eye primer
> ...


 I've used UD and liked it.  Used Benefit Stay Don't Stray and hated it.  It creased horribly and was had an awful (for me) texture.  I've heard great things about Too Faced, but haven't tried it.  I mostly use ELF, which is OK, but not great.  When I use up this tube I'll probably spring for the UD.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 22, 2012)

They may be considering a new box spin-off.


----------



## Jacinta (Oct 22, 2012)

Call me crazy, but I am obsessed with pens.  Lol.  Then again, I am a teacher.  I hope for everyone else's sake that we do not get pens, though (although secretly I would be thrilled. Haha)!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Call me crazy, but I am obsessed with pens.  Lol.  Then again, I am a teacher.  I hope for everyone else's sake that we do not get pens, though (although secretly I would be thrilled. Haha)!


 Oh man I'm obsessed with pens too... but I only use one kind. Uni-ball Signos for me! Sorry BB, but I'm not looking to change my pen routine and nothing you send me can change my mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Brand snobbery and all that. Sorr


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Call me crazy, but I am obsessed with pens.  Lol.  Then again, I am a teacher.  I hope for everyone else's sake that we do not get pens, though (although secretly I would be thrilled. Haha)!


 
LOL don't get me wrong I love pens as well. I go crazy in stationary stores...however, when I signed up for BB I did not have pens in mind, and no pen BB puts into a box could wow me enough to be ok with paying $10 for a beauty subscription and getting a NON-BEAUTY items.

Its like the who Luna bar and candle stuff...like If I wanted a pen or nutrition bar subscription I'd sign up for that..lol


----------



## Starlet (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know, I have seen too much tea and Luna bars lately....I might be okay with a pen for a change if I had to choose between those items.  Although, I would rather stick to just beauty samples.


----------



## Shatae (Oct 22, 2012)

Pens???  Only if they write Blue.  I can't write with black.  It's one of my many quirks.  I also have number OCD, but we can talk about that later.  Now if they said colored Sharpies........that is a different game.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think I tried the UD Primer  a long time ago but might have to give it another shot, and somehow I'd never noticed benefit made an eye primer
> ...


 I use Mac Paint Pot in Painterly. I also have UD Primer but I knew that I loved the paint pot better when I fell asleep for a three hour nap (whoops!) and woke up with my eye makeup still perfect!


----------



## SeptEllis (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Mac Paint Pot in Painterly. I also have UD Primer but I knew that I loved the paint pot better when I fell asleep for a three hour nap (whoops!) and woke up with my eye makeup still perfect!


I love Painterly! Perfect on its own, and a great base for shadow and liner.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 22, 2012)

> So I know there is a love/mostly-hate relationship with Twistbands as discussed on the Birchbox threads before lol but wanted to share anyway! I signed up for the 3-month sub for $13 from a Plum District deal a while ago and have blogged about what I've gotten every month - this month's insert card featured one of my pics from my blog which I thought was pretty cool. It's the pic on the top left corner!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Subscribed through plum district too! At the end of my sub though. I think I'm good for a while with the twistbands.


----------



## JessP (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Subscribed through plum district too! At the end of my sub though. I think I'm good for a while with the twistbands.


 Haha same here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## TinaMarina (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup just got the same email!
> 
> Edit: Just did the survey. It mainly asked about if I would like to receive stuff on cooking, party planning, home decor, and art supplies. Then went on to ask me about pens.. wtf. I hope this isn't going to be a new lifestyle item. I don't know how I feel about receiving pens in my Birchbox..


 I got it too. I'm ok with pens IF it's an extra item. I'm not sure about the party planning, cooking, etc. I'd rather they just stick with makeup and skin care.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 22, 2012)

I work in a hospital and hoard pens (so they can get lost/stolen).  I don't want them in my damn beauty box though.


----------



## astokes (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I work in a hospital and hoard pens (so they can get lost/stolen).  I don't want them in my damn beauty box though.


Lol, unless they're sending us an artisan made fountain pen, I want no part of it.

Knowing BB it will be a cheap BB pink gel pen with their logo slapped on it.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 22, 2012)

> Lol, unless they're sending us an artisan made fountain pen, I want no part of it. Knowing BB it will be a cheap BB pink gel pen with their logo slapped on it.


 http://www.amazon.com/BIC-Cristal-1-0mm-Black-MSLP16-Blk/dp/B004F9QBE6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1350960580&amp;sr=8-2 I couldn't resist.


----------



## jkwynn (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll trade my luna bars for pens any day!!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 22, 2012)

Ew.  I don't want pens or cooking or party planning anything!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 23, 2012)

> Ok, so I just took the survey..what a waste. I asked NOTHING about customer experience..it focused on things like if I wanted DIY projects in my BB or how much i like pens. PENS?! Ummmm :huh: I thought they'd ask about shipping, and how I felt about sample sizes, and the lifestyle items etc.


 If they send pens, I will cancel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've used UD and liked it.  Used Benefit Stay Don't Stray and hated it.  It creased horribly and was had an awful (for me) texture.  I've heard great things about Too Faced, but haven't tried it.  I mostly use ELF, which is OK, but not great.  When I use up this tube I'll probably spring for the UD.


I really like UD "Eden." It frustrates me that the different UD primer potions seem to have different formulations, but there doesn't seem to be any indication that they are anything but different colors. The original formula doesn't do much for me, but the Eden seems super sticky and works wonderfully. I haven't tried the MAC, but now I'll have to add that to my shopping list!


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ew.  I don't want pens or cooking or party planning anything!


 *chuckles* See, those things should be in their own box. If they're considering pens, even as an extra, that would (to me) detract from the point of why I signed up for BB in the first place. Now if they're considering a spin-off with lifestyle/gadgets, I'd be all over that. But I'm uber-fickle about pens, so maybe not.


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pens???  Only if they write Blue.  I can't write with black.  It's one of my many quirks.  I also have number OCD, but we can talk about that later.  Now if they said colored Sharpies........that is a different game.


 My mom used to work as a notary for a title company when I was like 12 and through all of middle/high school I ONLY wrote in blue pen because she once said it was "more official" because it was a surefire way to tell an original from a photocopy... Sorry off-topic, but had to share!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom used to work as a notary for a title company when I was like 12 and through all of middle/high school I ONLY wrote in blue pen because she once said it was "more official" because it was a surefire way to tell an original from a photocopy... Sorry off-topic, but had to share!


 I recall those days (pre-color copies, mind you).


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelalh (Oct 23, 2012)

i loooooove my too faced shadow insurance, i work in fast paced retail meaning im constantly running around a store lifting heavy objects and rarely does my eyeshadow fade.. and if it does its just a bit in the inner corner

and the benefit stay dont stray i use only as an undereye concealer primer and it is AMAZING it helps to conceal a bit then helps my concealer itself last longer

and if you want to try the stay dont stray i love their deluxe sample kits like this http://www.sephora.com/full-glam-ahead-P302632?skuId=1391721

it has enough product in it to last quite a while!!


----------



## zorabell (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom used to work as a notary for a title company when I was like 12 and through all of middle/high school I ONLY wrote in blue pen because she once said it was "more official" because it was a surefire way to tell an original from a photocopy... Sorry off-topic, but had to share!


The army usually requests things be signed in blue ink, or any other color other than black for official documents so that they can make sure it is the original. I didn't find that out until last month when trying to get paperwork done before my move, they don't really let you know until you are standing there at your appointment that they need it in a different color.


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually that's a good tip.





> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The army usually requests things be signed in blue ink, or any other color other than black for official documents so that they can make sure it is the original. I didn't find that out until last month when trying to get paperwork done before my move, they don't really let you know until you are standing there at your appointment that they need it in a different color.


 It is a good tip, but who's gonna photocopy a 10th grader's math homework?

yes, I did my math homework in pen. I can't stand the noise pencils make on paper.


----------



## considerately (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, I for one am hopeful.  We need a good box this month!  Otherwise I see a lot of unhappy people moving on to Ipsy and Glossy Box and the like.


----------



## Annie92 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got this email from Birchbox asking me to take a survey about ways they can enhance my experience!


 Hmm, I just checked my email and no survey! I wonder if they just randomized a few people to receive it..


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 23, 2012)

Weird that they are asking about crafty stuff, Brit Kits just launched, and Brit Morin is a Birchbox advisor (meaning she owns a piece of the company in return for her advice) and her husband is an investor. I would not think they would compete with her at all.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom used to work as a notary for a title company when I was like 12 and through all of middle/high school I ONLY wrote in blue pen because she once said it was "more official" because it was a surefire way to tell an original from a photocopy... Sorry off-topic, but had to share!


Another similar one I never heard of until recently was signing and numbering books in pencil. I had bought a book directly from the author and they signed/numbererd it in pencil. Someone had asked why on their FB page and it was explained that this is an old publisher's trick.

And no survery here. I'm guessing that it was random that they were sending them out.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so I just took the survey..what a waste.
> 
> ...


 Good Lord!! I swear, if a pen pops up in my box, I'm going to jab it it someone at BB eye and cancel for sure!! lol


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird that they are asking about crafty stuff, Brit Kits just launched, and Brit Morin is a Birchbox advisor (meaning she owns a piece of the company in return for her advice) and her husband is an investor. I would not think they would compete with her at all.


 I can't take her seriously after her "ways to repurpose a yoga mat" post on Hello, Brit and all the times she's been on GOMI...maybe that's why BB has been going downhill? Haven't checked out Brit Kits though, so maybe it's better than her usual stuff.

PLEASE NO PENS; I WANT MAKEUP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm just hoping I actually get a box in November. I never got my October box that had two different delivery dates, but still failed to appear.


----------



## TXSlainte (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Call me crazy, but I am obsessed with pens.  Lol.  Then again, I am a teacher.  I hope for everyone else's sake that we do not get pens, though (although secretly I would be thrilled. Haha)!


 I'm a teacher, too, and I really feel that the last remaining perk of my job is access to an unlimited supply of pens. I'd much rather get a Birchbox pink EZ Grader.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 23, 2012)

I guess since I got my November box comped that I'll be here at least one more month, though I never wanted to cancel anyway. With this month's fiasco of boxes not showing up and them now I guess being out of boxes, I'm guessing this month will be huge as far as continued membership goes. I'm going to laugh when they give us packets of maple brown sugar oatmeal because it's their favorite Fall breakfast.


----------



## Jacinta (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a teacher, too, and I really feel that the last remaining perk of my job is access to an unlimited supply of pens. I'd much rather get a Birchbox pink EZ Grader.


 Oooooo!!!  A pink EZ Grader would be FABULOUS!  Lol.  They need a subscription box for teachers.  I would SO be all over that one!  Lol.  Did you know that they have EX Grader apps for your phone?


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 23, 2012)

Even though I was happy with my October box because of the ddf cleanser, i'm still looking for more makeup items. There are only so many skincare/hair care items that can be sent and tried out because if anyone else is like me, once I find a really good hair care or skincare item and I get used to it, i'm not really looking to change it up especially over and over again each month. The ONLY makeup I've received so far out of all of my boxes was that pitiful perfekt lip color sample. 

It's not that I mind skincare/hair care because I know we are supposed to be sampling new things but I do mind when it's back to back each month. It should at the very least be split up per season. UV care in summer, moisturizers in winter, I think so anyways.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 23, 2012)

> I can't take her seriously after her "ways to repurpose a yoga mat" post on Hello, Brit and all the times she's been on GOMI...maybe that's why BB has been going downhill? Haven't checked out Brit Kits though, so maybe it's better than her usual stuff. PLEASE NO PENS; I WANT MAKEUP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They have been involved from the very beginning, Dave was one of their initial investors, and she came on not long after I believe. Their dog Pixel is the most adorable thing I have ever seen. I had no idea a Bernadoodle was a thing, let a lone a mini Bernadoodle. Errmyygerd the sweetest puppy ever


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 23, 2012)

> Another similar one I never heard of until recently was signing and numbering books in pencil. I had bought a book directly from the author and they signed/numbererd it in pencil. Someone had asked why on their FB page and it was explained that this is an old publisher's trick. And no survery here. I'm guessing that it was random that they were sending them out.


 I work in a law firm and blue pens are the only color we stock, other than red. This is for the same reasons already mentioned: you can tell the difference between copies and originals, particularly for wills. The one attorney is even very adamant about using regular blue ink over gel blue ink when we sign wills as a witness. Personally, I type bankruptcy petitions and I prefer ANY color over black when clients drop off their applications. Its just much easier to hone in on their answers.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one attorney is even very adamant about using regular blue ink over gel blue ink when we sign wills as a witness.
> 
> Is there any reason why regular over gel?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 23, 2012)

I've only used one type of pen (albeit I'm not fussy about the colour) for the past 4 years lol so if Birchbox starts sending out pens it'll go straight in the pile that I get from engineering conferences/fairs where they're practically shoving pens in your pockets. I literally have a dresser drawer full of pens and I'm pretty sure there's a pretty big box of them in my closet as well.


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have been involved from the very beginning, Dave was one of their initial investors, and she came on not long after I believe.
> 
> Their dog Pixel is the most adorable thing I have ever seen. I had no idea a Bernadoodle was a thing, let a lone a mini Bernadoodle. Errmyygerd the sweetest puppy ever


Haha, that dog has its own Twitter...who does he think he is? BUT HE SO CUTEEEEE &lt;3


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 23, 2012)

> Is there any reason why regular over gel?


 Personal preference, I believe. I love the gel. The last time I brought one to a signing, he made me use another. He's kind of strange in his ways.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only used one type of pen (albeit I'm not fussy about the colour) for the past 4 years lol so if Birchbox starts sending out pens it'll go straight in the pile that I get from engineering conferences/fairs where they're practically shoving pens in your pockets. I literally have a dresser drawer full of pens and I'm pretty sure there's a pretty big box of them in my closet as well.


Isn't it funny how particular we can be about writing utensils? I am a professional musician (my "extra" job haha), so I always have a pencil... but I'm particular about the kind of pencil I keep. I always buy the same kind and keep about five with my music at all times. Pens, however? Not so picky. I love pens and highlighters, and I might have a problem with Sharpie markers...


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 24, 2012)

Not totally sure about it. Was just lurking around Instagram and BB posted this. I hope they would put one in our November boxes:


----------



## calexxia (Oct 24, 2012)

Meh. No real interest in Youngblood--mainly due to how Sindulge tried to shove it down everyone's throat.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 24, 2012)

> > Is there any reason why regular over gel?
> 
> 
> Personal preference, I believe. I love the gel. The last time I brought one to a signing, he made me use another. He's kind of strange in his ways.


 Most gel inks are very water soluble. I spilled water on my journal once. Total gel ink disaster. Bic pens' inks are more water-resistant. I haven't really used a ballpoint pen except Bic in so long, I don't know how they stack up as far as ink quality and paper impression. Regular ballpoint ink leaves a better impression in/on the paper than gel ink and the ball part of the pen is supposedly different on gel pens. I started using Uniball Signo pens because the package says they help prevent check fraud. I figured that meant my journal was less likely to get ruined if it got wet. But I also spilled water on my scratch paper at Work once and found out those are totally not water-proof, either. Glad it wasn't my journal that time.


----------



## Cathie (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't get past her pants... Good God, woman.


 LMAO..thats hilarious!!


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not totally sure about it. Was just lurking around Instagram and BB posted this. I hope they would put one in our November boxes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cathie (Oct 24, 2012)

BB sent me an invite to review the +2 pack I received last month....I replied it was ok but that I had to settle for that pack instead of the one I really wanted because they sold out so quick. Im wondering since they are having such a bad time with boxes this month that they probably wont have the +2 pack again this month.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not totally sure about it. Was just lurking around Instagram and BB posted this. I hope they would put one in our November boxes:
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't it funny how particular we can be about writing utensils? I am a professional musician (my "extra" job haha), so I always have a pencil... but I'm particular about the kind of pencil I keep. I always buy the same kind and keep about five with my music at all times. Pens, however? Not so picky. I love pens and highlighters, and I might have a problem with Sharpie markers...


 Right? When I was in elementary school and all through middle school, I refused to use anything but a 0.5 mechanical pencil. Then my mum brought one of the Pilot pens home from work and I tried it and I LOVED it so much I never ever changed it again. I actually drove to 3 different stores last year when I ran out before I found them and bought 2 packs LOL. I'll only use orange or green highlighters because yellows give me a headache and pink/purple are too dark. Sharpie markers are the BEST. I may or may not use them to patch up my favourite (but very beat up!) pair of combat boots once in a while.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 24, 2012)

We might've already covered this, but back on the topic of the new review/feedback system...

They removed the section about your happiness with the size / smell / texture of the sample you received for me. Is this true for anyone else?
 

Yeah okay BB. :| I see how it is.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We might've already covered this, but back on the topic of the new review/feedback system...
> 
> ...


 I think I did my reviews before the new system came up but if that's true, that's crap... Weren't they saying just a week or two ago how if you aren't happy with the sample size you should indicate so in the feedback question that asks about it?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2012)

I did my reviews last night, and some had the packaging questions, but some did not. I think they're picking and choosing for this part of feedback.


----------



## astokes (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We might've already covered this, but back on the topic of the new review/feedback system...
> 
> ...


It's still there for me.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We might've already covered this, but back on the topic of the new review/feedback system...
> 
> ...


 When I filled out my "reviews", they still had the questions about sample size, scent, etc. But they also sent me an email to "write a review" for a product I bought (with points no less), and ironically  it's the one I wish I could return, but didn't bother to because of the points.


----------



## dd62 (Oct 24, 2012)

When you make an actual order on BB do they send tracking? Also would tracking show anywhere in my account? TIA


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you make an actual order on BB do they send tracking? Also would tracking show anywhere in my account? TIA


 Yes. All orders have tracking.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes. All orders have tracking.


 That doesn't work....... lol


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That doesn't work....... lol


 Are you referring to the monthly boxes? I know those can take time to update. I've found it's a different experience if you order products from the Birchbox shop. They ship fast, and I've never had issues with those tracking numbers.


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, I thought of something else to add to my BB wish list, I'm on an eye kick so in addtion to eye makeup remover and eye primer I'd love to get the Eyeko liner in any color except black. I received this in my Loose Button box and fell in love, I'd never worn liquid liner before but this is amazing!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 24, 2012)

On the topic of blue ink pens, when I was still at school we were only allowed to use blue ink (no black/purple/pencils) and the teachers only ever used red ink.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I did my reviews last night, and some had the packaging questions, but some did not. I think they're picking and choosing for this part of feedback.


Yeah that makes sense. Now looking at it, the only one it asked me a sizing question is a Boscia sample (which I didn't click on because I didn't get it in my box so I haven't received it yet to review =_=) They didn't ask about it for the Color Club polish even though that's a half-size or about the tili bag or perfume sample? And obviously not about the full-sized product.


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the monthly boxes? I know those can take time to update. I've found it's a different experience if you order products from the Birchbox shop. They ship fast, and I've never had issues with those tracking numbers.


 Both, but the tracking # on products that I order from the shop have never worked for me, but I have gotten them within 3-4 day of ordering them.


----------



## classybroad (Oct 24, 2012)

I just got an email to survey birchbox man. Which I am not a subscriber to. Thankfully they did not mention pens.


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Call me crazy, but I am obsessed with pens.  Lol.  Then again, I am a teacher.  I hope for everyone else's sake that we do not get pens, though (although secretly I would be thrilled. Haha)!


 I am a Special Ed teacher and I also hoard pens! You have to because EVERYONE steals them!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the topic of blue ink pens, when I was still at school we were only allowed to use blue ink (no black/purple/pencils) and the teachers only ever used red ink.


 when I worked in a middle school, we weren't allowed to use red ink because it had "bad connotations" for our students. We used green.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 24, 2012)

Has BB released a theme yet or is it waaay too early? Lol..so many ready to move on from October?


----------



## samvanz12 (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both, but the tracking # on products that I order from the shop have never worked for me, but I have gotten them within 3-4 day of ordering them.


 If you insert them into the usps tracking site rather than the ups site, I've found that they work for me.  Not sure if that's the case for everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha, that dog has its own Twitter...who does he think he is? BUT HE SO CUTEEEEE &lt;3


 Yes, I was fortunate enough to be able to pet him once. ITSSS SOOOO FLUFFFYYYYY

I looks like an oversized "toy" puppy, like a morkie/porkie/shorkie/whatever the eff they call them

We have another friend who's Yorkie puppy is named Twitter, because he made a ton of money off selling Twitter stock, and one of my boyfriend's best friends Maltese is named Money, but the owner is a rapper, so yeahh..


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I was fortunate enough to be able to pet him once. ITSSS SOOOO FLUFFFYYYYY
> 
> ...


 You've met the Morins? What are they like?

hahahaha that's hilarious!!


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Oct 25, 2012)

I got the BB survey too.  I hope we don't get pens!!!  They probably would be the company logo type pens.


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My stepson (who was quite young at the time) insisted that I was crazy for telling him Hermione should be pronounced her-my-oh-nee because all his friends _and_ their moms said her-me-own. I felt quite smug indeed when Rowling put that in! (He should have trusted me and my brain full of random facts)


That's so funny! I was calling her Herm-O-wyn in my head. I have no idea how I came up with that. I was thinking Jouer was Joe-air. lol And I too was pronouncing Stila Still-a, until I noticed a lot of videos on Youtube pronouncing it Steela. I think BB should tell us how to pronounce all of their brands.



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't get past her pants... Good God, woman.


 I know, right? After looking up the yoga mat re-purposing, I can't help but think Stacey London would have a field day with this woman, and here she is advising us on style? Fail. I am, of course, referring to the used yoga mat that she wants us to make into a hair tie. Not sanitary, not cute, not practical.


----------



## winkiepup (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's so funny! I was calling her Herm-O-wyn in my head. I have no idea how I came up with that. I was thinking Jouer was Joe-air. lol And I too was pronouncing Stila Still-a, until I noticed a lot of videos on Youtube pronouncing it Steela. I think BB should tell us how to pronounce all of their brands.
> ...


 The wine stopper grossed me out more than the hair tie, haha.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 25, 2012)

> You've met the Morins? What are they like? hahahaha that's hilarious!!


 Dave is an investor in my boyfriend's company. They are quite the "silicon valley" couple.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 25, 2012)

They just posted a picture of a mini perfume sample in a sachet to their Instagram. It's Miss Me by Stella Cadente. No idea if this will be in November boxes or not.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 25, 2012)

So there is a new Brave reality show called Silicon Valley, and while the real tech people know the cast members are like the scummiest of the scummy non-technical self serving people that nobody likes. It's produced by Randi Zuckerberg, but one of the girl's names is her Hermione and I know for a fact she calls herself "her my knee" and she's from England, so I take that as source. Shes a bit of a witch, coming from people who know her.


----------



## erinkins (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right or wrong, I pronounce Her My Nee...lol and
> 
> ...


 I've always called Hautelook hot-tee-look. Whoops.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've always called Hautelook hot-tee-look. Whoops.


 Heh.  I know how it's supposed to be pronounced, but my brain parses it as "Haughty Look" for a few different reasons, which is pronounced "hot-tee-look."


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heh.  I know how it's supposed to be pronounced, but my brain parses it as "Haughty Look" for a few different reasons, which is pronounced "hot-tee-look."


 *chuckles* Now this is permanently stuck in my brain, and I'm never going to be able to see Haute Look again without thinking of this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## denise89 (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not totally sure about it. Was just lurking around Instagram and BB posted this. I hope they would put one in our November boxes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonittude (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heh.  I know how it's supposed to be pronounced, but my brain parses it as "Haughty Look" for a few different reasons, which is pronounced "hot-tee-look."


I love it! I've been calling them "Hot Look" but "Haughty Look" is so much more appropriate!


----------



## browneyes825 (Oct 26, 2012)

This would be awesome!  They definately have some making up to for that October goop mess!  I am on the edge of moving elsewhere.  This is their month to change my mind


----------



## angela8815 (Oct 26, 2012)

I just signed up for myglam yesterday! I am going to see how birchbox does this month but the only thing that makes me hold off is the points sytem.


----------



## mermaidly (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love it! I've been calling them "Hot Look" but "Haughty Look" is so much more appropriate!


 I think it's more like "oat look," if they're pronouncing haute like it is in French!


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not totally sure about it. Was just lurking around Instagram and BB posted this. I hope they would put one in our November boxes:
> 
> ...


----------



## sakurak (Oct 27, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the YB mineral primer its my new HG item since getting it in my Beauty Army

OK, I feel really dumb asking this but I also got the YG mineral primer from Beauty Army and I can't figure out how to get the sample out of its bottle. It's a screw top with a little spring thing that goes about 1/4" into the bottle.  No pump or applicator.  The primer is very thick and doesn't flow out on its own.  Am I missing something obvious??  Or do I just need to repurpose an applicator from something else?


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 27, 2012)

hahahaa I remember my friend told me she pronounced it "Herman".. like the man name lol. I pronounced it 'Her-me-own' until the movies came out.



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My stepson (who was quite young at the time) insisted that I was crazy for telling him Hermione should be pronounced her-my-oh-nee because all his friends _and_ their moms said her-me-own. I felt quite smug indeed when Rowling put that in! (He should have trusted me and my brain full of random facts)


 No joke, I have like 6 or so hair oil samples, at least one from every sub. It just does absolutely nooothing for me, since I have the total opposite hair issue. They're messy, too--one of my Birchbox hair oils opened in transit and spilled all over everything else in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They could just be for Nov tutorial vids? I know people will be unhappy if they're sending another hair oil. Lol


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sakurak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> OK, I feel really dumb asking this but I also got the YG mineral primer from Beauty Army and I can't figure out how to get the sample out of its bottle. It's a screw top with a little spring thing that goes about 1/4" into the bottle.  No pump or applicator.  The primer is very thick and doesn't flow out on its own.  Am I missing something obvious??  Or do I just need to repurpose an applicator from something else?


 I think your missing the pump you should be able to take the top off and just pump and it comes out in small pea size amounts


----------



## diana16 (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sakurak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> OK, I feel really dumb asking this but I also got the YG mineral primer from Beauty Army and I can't figure out how to get the sample out of its bottle. It's a screw top with a little spring thing that goes about 1/4" into the bottle.  No pump or applicator.  The primer is very thick and doesn't flow out on its own.  Am I missing something obvious??  Or do I just need to repurpose an applicator from something else?


dont unscrew it sometimes i accidentelly forget and unscrew it but pull of the top, it should be there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could not figure it out for the longest time either


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> dont unscrew it sometimes i accidentelly forget and unscrew it but pull of the top, it should be there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could not figure it out for the longest time either


 I got my primer through birchbox a few months back and it has an off smell, kinda fishy. Anyone else notice that? Im getting another through beauty army so i guess i can compare and contrast, but Im curious if anyone experienced it too...


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my primer through birchbox a few months back and it has an off smell, kinda fishy. Anyone else notice that? Im getting another through beauty army so i guess i can compare and contrast, but Im curious if anyone experienced it too...


 I thought I was the only one who noticed that. If it wasn't for that odd smell I'd love it


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 27, 2012)

I want to add my pen preferences too!!!

I don't like gel pens because they feather on some times of paper, they smear easily, I always get some all over my hands and sometimes my face, and I make more writing mistakes lol!!!

I prefer ball point pens, but sometimes the cheap ones annoy me because they won't write on certain surfaces..

My favorite:: Pilot Easy Touch! BEST PEN EVER!!!!!

ALSO:::

Does anyone else FIFO their makeup? lol.... I FIFO everything... journals, pens, makeup, etc... OCD much? lol


----------



## zorabell (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think your missing the pump you should be able to take the top off and just pump and it comes out in small pea size amounts





> Originally Posted by *sakurak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> OK, I feel really dumb asking this but I also got the YG mineral primer from Beauty Army and I can't figure out how to get the sample out of its bottle. It's a screw top with a little spring thing that goes about 1/4" into the bottle.  No pump or applicator.  The primer is very thick and doesn't flow out on its own.  Am I missing something obvious??  Or do I just need to repurpose an applicator from something else?


From what I believe the pump is an airless one, so there might be too much air in it to start pushing out the product. I know neither of my primers look like they have a pump but they still work fine so long as there is no large air bubble at the top.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought I was the only one who noticed that. If it wasn't for that odd smell I'd love it


 lol!  Ive been weary of using it becuase of the smell... nice to know im not alone with that!


----------



## lovelockdown (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BIC-Cristal-1-0mm-Black-MSLP16-Blk/dp/B004F9QBE6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1350960580&amp;sr=8-2
> 
> I couldn't resist.


 I actually use these pens and love them...lol. But I bought them for a way cheaper price somewhere. I've been meaning to get more =P


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 27, 2012)

Would not be happy with a pen. Pens do nothing for my beauty regimen.

The Birchbox threads could use some humor lately though!!

Enjoy these funny and snarky reviews of "lady pens" on Amazon!

http://www.amazon.com/BIC-Cristal-1-0mm-Black-MSLP16-Blk/dp/B004F9QBE6?tag=vglnkc7196-20

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B004FTGJUW/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_helpful?ie=UTF8&amp;showViewpoints=0

Ellen also jumped on the bandwagon with some really funny stuff:

 
Now...back to our $10 deluxe sample, non-pen (unless it's an eyeliner pen) beauty boxes!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 27, 2012)

Oops, someone did post one of those links. Sorry to repeat.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 27, 2012)

Maybe Eyeko will make an appearance again? Since it was supposed to last month and there was some issue? I'd happily take a black or navy shade. I adore the two I have!


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oops, someone did post one of those links. Sorry to repeat.


 The Ellen video was great. I would laugh if I got lady pens in my Birchbox. Off topic, but I just gave myself a good idea. Race my October and November Birchboxes to see which one gets here first. Winner gets to be doodled on with a lady pen! 

I don't have anything that I hope will be in the November Birchbox. If I got a matte eyeshadow or blush, I'd be really happy, but those seem way too specific to be something I might expect. The olive green Eyeko liner would be cool.


----------



## mellee (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would not be happy with a pen. Pens do nothing for my beauty regimen.
> 
> ...


 



THANK YOU!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe Eyeko will make an appearance again? Since it was supposed to last month and there was some issue? I'd happily take a black or navy shade. I adore the two I have!


 Hopefully! do they have brown? Im getting a black through trade... Purple or olive sounds pretty though. I got the turquoise and didnt really care for the color. o


----------



## MyriadVoices (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would not be happy with a pen. Pens do nothing for my beauty regimen.
> 
> ...


 
ermagerd i love ellen. thank you for posting that youtube cilp! hee hee


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 28, 2012)

I was reading ShopSmart and they had an article about monthly subs in there.  I was excepting to see BB however it only mentioned glossy box and beauty mint.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Oct 28, 2012)

I am on the fence about dropping one of my bb subs.  I have now signed up for Ipsy, and the look bag.  My money is getting tight around xmas (my son's b-day is xmas eve!) and I just don't know if it is worth it to have both or even one.  I was happy with both other subs this month and feel I got a better bag.  What do you think BB will be doing this holiday?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2012)

If you were to drop one then I would suggest looking at the price and through recent posts about both companies and see which you think is a better fit for yourself.


----------



## Bflopolska (Oct 28, 2012)

> Keeping with the food themed lifestyle extra, can we expect turkey jerky for November?


 Cranberry Larabar?


----------



## JessicaMarie (Oct 28, 2012)

Wowza, we're already speculating for November? I cannot keep up with all of you ladies.


----------



## diana16 (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my primer through birchbox a few months back and it has an off smell, kinda fishy. Anyone else notice that? Im getting another through beauty army so i guess i can compare and contrast, but Im curious if anyone experienced it too...


I haven't really smelled it but I rarely use it anyways, I feel like it does nothing for my skin.


----------



## italiablu (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would really love to see a good eye makeup remover, something that can handle urban decay glitter liner without irritating my eyes!


Have you tried Jane Iredale magic mitt or Philosophy's Purity? I find both to be non irritating. The mitt doesn't use cleanser and it works. I am not sure how it would handle the glitter liner though.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully! do they have brown? Im getting a black through trade... Purple or olive sounds pretty though. I got the turquoise and didnt really care for the color. o


 I got the Olive in my July(?) BB and it's actually quite dark on me. I honestly thought it had been packaged wrong and was black instead (which I didn't mind because I love everything black) until I saw it under a super bright light and finally noticed the green peeking through LOL.


----------



## kaity123 (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe Eyeko will make an appearance again? Since it was supposed to last month and there was some issue? I'd happily take a black or navy shade. I adore the two I have!


 I actually received my October Welcome box from a gift subscription a few days ago &amp; mine had the navy Eyeko liner! so they are definitely in stock now!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually received my October Welcome box from a gift subscription a few days ago &amp; mine had the navy Eyeko liner! so they are definitely in stock now!


 OOO...I'm jelly!! I have the olive and purple liners already, but would gladly take any and all other colors whenever they become available lol. I like them a lot and am hoping they make a return in more colors!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully! do they have brown? Im getting a black through trade... Purple or olive sounds pretty though. I got the turquoise and didnt really care for the color. o


 Dunno, but do know for sure there is the olive, purple, turquoise, navy and black. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a brown, too.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was reading ShopSmart and they had an article about monthly subs in there.  I was excepting to see BB however it only mentioned glossy box and beauty mint.


 
Companies generally reach out to publications to have articles written about them, including providing free product for "consideration". Press like that is totally biased. I have a friends who are constantly doing favors to get press written, and a friend who was editor at a huge tech blog, they get sent free shit in the hopes of an article, doesn't mean they didn't like birchbox, it means birchbox didn't request they write an article about them.


----------



## astokes (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eyeko has brown on their website, but every time I try to buy it, it's out of stock.
> 
> ...


 Agreed, I sometimes layer a lighter olive color on top of it, but even alone it's gorg!


----------



## sakurak (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think your missing the pump you should be able to take the top off and just pump and it comes out in small pea size amounts


 Thank you! I totally didn't realize there was a top that came off separate from the screw top.


----------



## Angelalh (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sakurak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you! I totally didn't realize there was a top that came off separate from the screw top.


i bought the dinair airbrush last year and it comes with .25 oz bottles of color that you unscrew and drip it into the airbrush and i had ordered a larger size and unscrewed it and there was no dropper, i was so upset!!! i called the company only to find out that you unscrew just the tip and it opens up

so i feel your embarrassment for this hahahahahahaha


----------



## Shatae (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, we are a few days away from November.....anyone have any ideas for our November BB?  I'm going with some sort of Election theme?  Or maybe getting ready for the holidays?  I think I'm ready to hear everyone start complaining about what they are or are not getting.  I mean, what's the fun without some complaints???


----------



## mellee (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *italiablu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried Jane Iredale magic mitt or Philosophy's Purity? I find both to be non irritating. The mitt doesn't use cleanser and it works. I am not sure how it would handle the glitter liner though.


Never heard of the mitt before, but I looked it up based on your suggestion.  Dermstore had it, with free 1-3 day shipping for my $15 order (plus free gift!) so I figured I'd try one.  I'd be needing more makeup remover cloths shortly anyway, so this works.  (Especially since I recently used a toner after my current cloths,, only to find the cotton came away with a bunch of leftover makeup!)  Hope this thing works as well as all the reviews seem to indicate it does!  =)


----------



## StellaSunshine (Oct 29, 2012)

When does the spoiler video usually come out?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would like to see this too! AND I would love one of those Eyeko eyeliners that they didn't receive in time to ship in my box. I heard great things about them.


 crossing my fingers for a brown one!


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 30, 2012)

> > I would like to see this too! AND I would love one of those Eyeko eyeliners that they didn't receive in time to ship in my box. I heard great things about them.
> 
> 
> crossing my fingers for a brown one!


 Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When does the spoiler video usually come out?


Around the 5th or 6th, not sure how everything is going to work this month with the storm though.


----------



## drk51284 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Around the 5th or 6th, not sure how everything is going to work this month with the storm though.


Yeah, I think everyone should prepare themselves for serious delays that are not Birchbox's fault... between power outages &amp; most major transportation coming to a halt it'll be a little while before things are back up to speed, and even longer for everyone to get caught up.

ETA: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/34638902767/sandys-impact-felt-across-ny-and-the-eastern-seaboard


----------



## messjess18 (Oct 30, 2012)

I swear if anyone complains about late shipments this month. Every other month, I understand, but this month there is a storm KILLING people. I know there will be people that complain about it. Ughh those people..


----------



## MakeupGalore (Oct 30, 2012)

> I swear if anyone complains about late shipments this month. Every other month, I understand, but this month there is a storm KILLING people. I know there will be people that complain about it. Ughh those people..


 I agree! I really hope everyone keeps this in perspective. A Birchbox coming a little late is NOTHING to stress about when so many people are in such chaos and destruction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2012)

The United States Post Office has issued a statement in regards to the numerous post offices and hubs closed.

http://about.usps.com/news/service-alerts/welcome.htm

http://about.usps.com/news/service-alerts/msureport_082812.htm

Also on the USPS site is this:



> *FedEx Transportation:* Preparation for Hurricane Sandy has resulted in cancelation of FedEx transportation to the following locations for Monday, Oct. 29:
> Baltimore, MD
> Boston, MA
> Bradley, CT
> ...


 UPS has also issued a statement - http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/about/news/ct1_abo_new_20121029_sandy.html &amp; http://ltl.upsfreight.com/news/service_updates/index.aspx?p=update

And FedEx's actual statement: http://www.fedex.com/us/servicealerts/index.html

Needless to say with power outages, roads flooded mail and package transit will be delayed a while. IF Birchbox's warehouse was flooded then any products they have maybe damaged. It's also possible that if the warehouse wasn't damaged that any product they were waiting for the November boxes maybe delayed in receiving which in turn will cause delays in the boxes being put together and shipped. It's the same with any company out on the East Coast so hopefully when it comes time in November for us to get our boxes we all remember that this time Birchbox and other companies delays are not their fault.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The United States Post Office has issued a statement in regards to the numerous post offices and hubs closed.
> 
> ...


 That is an important point.  Also, this is on their blog:

"As many of you know, Birchbox HQ is based in Manhattan. Last night, as Hurricane Sandy barreled over us, record-breaking floods and power outages took over much of the city, leaving all of lower Manhattan and parts of the outer boroughs without electricity. This morning, weâ€™re still taking stock of the damage. Currently, our office is closed and many of our staffers are without power. Weâ€™ll be updating our Facebook and Twitter with service updates, but in the meantime we all appreciate your thoughts and patience."

Also, isn't the warehouse in New Jersey?  This could be an interesting month.


----------



## quene8106 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is an important point.  Also, this is on their blog:
> 
> ...


 yup. it's in northern nj.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2012)

Actually there are two warehouses. The original warehouse (Dotcom Distribution) was indeed in Edison, NJ while it appears the new facilities are in Edgewood, NY. I'm not sure if they're still using Dotcom or not but last I heard they moved to a new facility in NY. Edgewood is an hour outside of NYC and near the water.

From the USPS website:
*New York, Northern New Jersey, Long Island and Westchester*: All plants have been closed for drop shipments as of 12:00 p.m. Oct. 29

So right now there's no mail coming or going into NY or NJ.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yup. it's in northern nj.


 Yeah, I actually just found that it's in Cranbury - about 85 miles north of Atlantic City.  So, while these $10 boxes may be fun and sometimes more important to us than they should be, we certainly need to keep in mind what is going on right now when we are about to start witching about samples and shipping "snafus", etc.  Believe me, I am saying this as much to myself as anyone out there in MuT land!!!!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually there are two warehouses. The original warehouse (Dotcom Distribution) was indeed in Edison, NJ while it appears the new facilities are in Edgewood, NY. I'm not sure if they're still using Dotcom or not but last I heard they moved to a new facility in NY. Edgewood is an hour outside of NYC and near the water.
> 
> So right now there's no mail coming or going into NY or NJ.


 Oh, I must have read the location wrong, or it was outdated info perhaps.  Either way, it's still in an area that got pummeled.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 30, 2012)

They posted a picture on their Instagram three hours ago that says "Hunkering and working at our new Brooklyn HQ." So I guess they're back to work in some capacity.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They posted a picture on their Instagram three hours ago that says "Hunkering and working at our new Brooklyn HQ." So I guess they're back to work in some capacity.


 I think that's temporary since Manhattan is pretty much shut down.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that's temporary since Manhattan is pretty much shut down.


 Well, yeah. I just figured that was worth mentioning.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 30, 2012)

> I think that's temporary since Manhattan is pretty much shut down.


 True and false. Most of Manhattan south of 39th St is without power, but I'm fairly sure that's their #1 priority to fix right now, and the subways still aren't running, but they're resuming bus service, cabs are operating, etc. I feel like most of Manhattan (the areas with power anyway) are better off than other places like Brooklyn and Westchester because there's no problems with debris in the streets and that sort of thing. I could go to work tomorrow, but I have no idea whether they're going to bother to reopen the office yet because people who live in the outer boroughs have no (efficient) way to get to work. I assume it's that way for the Birchbox HQ as well, when the power is restored.


----------



## queenofperil (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True and false. Most of Manhattan south of 39th St is without power, but I'm fairly sure that's their #1 priority to fix right now, and the subways still aren't running, but they're resuming bus service, cabs are operating, etc. I feel like most of Manhattan (the areas with power anyway) are better off than other places like Brooklyn and Westchester because there's no problems with debris in the streets and that sort of thing. I could go to work tomorrow, but I have no idea whether they're going to bother to reopen the office yet because people who live in the outer boroughs have no (efficient) way to get to work. I assume it's that way for the Birchbox HQ as well, when the power is restored.


 All the best to you and yours at this time. Hope everyone's okay.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 30, 2012)

> All the best to you and yours at this time. Hope everyone's okay.


 Thanks! I think those of us in uptown Manhattan were the least affected, so I consider myself very lucky. We didn't even lose power or anything. The wind last night was pretty scary though! :eek2:


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 30, 2012)

A storm like this is definitely humbling for a hothead like me - it's more important to me that everyone's okay and safe than if my $10 box of goodies gets here on time or not.

Xiehan, glad you are alright!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 30, 2012)

this is going to be my last box then im canceling and cashing in my points.  suggestions on what to buy??


----------



## NutMeg19 (Oct 30, 2012)

> Well, yeah. I just figured that was worth mentioning.


 I saw that instagram photo as well. I think they were actually at a private house. It said "our new Brooklyn HQ chez @molliechen." And they did say their employees were working from home. It's crazy with everything going on that they are really still trying to have everything still run as smoothly as possible.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2012)

> > All the best to you and yours at this time. Hope everyone's okay.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I think those of us in uptown Manhattan were the least affected, so I consider myself very lucky. We didn't even lose power or anything. The wind last night was pretty scary though! :eek2:


Stay safe! Glad to hear things are slowly returning to normal in some areas of NYC.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 30, 2012)

Sending any and all of our fellow MuTers prayers of safety and good wishes.


----------



## xiehan (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm praying for the safety of all my packages!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Supposedly my Sephora F&amp;F order is still on schedule to be delivered tomorrow. Mad props to UPS if they actually make that happen!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm praying for the safety of all my packages!
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL!!!!


----------



## Dianochka (Oct 30, 2012)

> If I recall correctly, November is Birchbox's anniversary month.Â  I just hope that they send out something *useful* this time around if they do send something anniversary-themed.Â  That bracelet last year was absolutely ridiculous.Â  They teamed up with Color Club for exclusive polishes, and then there's the Jouer Birchbox pink gloss, so I'm crossing my fingers for another partnership with a company that can produce a neat exclusive item for this.Â  I think my dream would be a philosophy three-in-one shower gel.Â  Something bright pink with sparkles and smelling like either cake or champagne would be just about perfect for this, and I know philosophy does great things with these sorts of scents.
> 
> Â
> 
> As for receiving boxes after the points window closes: Â I got so annoyed with this that I would go ahead and do feedback on those items with all-neutral answers and a snarky comment about how I couldn't review the item in question before the feedback window closed because my box hadn't arrived. Â I did this when they sent me the wrong box, too (I was *really* annoyed with that one: Â Not only did I not get the correct box, but they didn't even send me a *complete* box!). Â I also put a comment about how there wasn't enough product to really try if they send a tiny sample, like shampoo in foil packets. Â I need to try hair and face stuff at least three times and preferably for a week before I can tell whether something works, so one single packet of shampoo or a teeny tube of eye cream with enough to try twice -- if we're lucky -- does *not* cut it. Â I get cranky about this stuff. Â If they want usable feedback, they need to send us enough stuff to fully test, and they need to get it to us in time to test it before the feedback window closes!


 You're right about the tiny foil packet sizes. This past month was a joke. I was actually insulted y the lipPerfekt gel, in which mine was even missing! Sephora is more generous and without even having to make a purchase!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks for everyones talk of the storm.  i live at the jersey shore. our town is destroyed. luckily family is safe - everything else can be fixed.


----------



## mellee (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry!  Glad you're all alright - and hope your lives get back to normal very soon!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Oct 31, 2012)

I would be totally okay with a November/December holiday box if they suffered any major damages to their facilities.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

my Modcloth return made it to their east coast facility this morning! Thanks Fedex


----------



## Celestemel (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be totally okay with a November/December holiday box if they suffered any major damages to their facilities.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yup, me too!


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks for everyones talk of the storm.  i live at the jersey shore. our town is destroyed. luckily family is safe - everything else can be fixed.


 I grew up at the shore and my parents are still there, 3 miles inland. Every single image on the news is so sad and devastating. I'm glad you and your family are safe.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sorry!  Glad you're all alright - and hope your lives get back to normal very soon!





> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I grew up at the shore and my parents are still there, 3 miles inland. Every single image on the news is so sad and devastating. I'm glad you and your family are safe.


 Thank you so much. I'm from the Belmar/SpringLake area of NJ


----------



## lunadust (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks for everyones talk of the storm.  i live at the jersey shore. our town is destroyed. luckily family is safe - everything else can be fixed.


 That's horrible. Hopefully things can return to normal as quickly as possible.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I grew up at the shore and my parents are still there, 3 miles inland. Every single image on the news is so sad and devastating. I'm glad you and your family are safe.


 I hope everything is ok and they didnt suffer too much damage


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 31, 2012)

Just received from BB: Dear Birchbox Customer, Monday night, Hurricane Sandy landed on the Eastern seaboard. If you or your family live in the area, we hope you are safe and sound. Due to the storm, Birchboxâ€™s New York office will be closed until further notice. Many Birchbox staffers are without power but those who are able are working from home. Our New Jersey warehouse is also closed, and UPS and USPS have suspended service in many areas. We wanted to update you about potential delays in your Birchbox service. Due to the state of emergency, full-size orders placed on or after Friday, 10/26 will be delayed. Unfortunately, the November Women's Birchbox shipments may be delayed up to a week and many will ship after the 10th. Our customer service staff is working from home to answer emails but response times will be slower than usual. We will keep you updated as we learn more. We are so thankful to have you as a customer and look forward to getting back up and running so we can deliver on our service promise to you. Thank you, Team Birchbox


----------



## BagLady (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm from Jersey too. Things are pretty bad all around. Northern Jersey (where i'm from) didn't get hit as hard as south jersey but there are thousands w/o power. Long gas lines due to power outages across the state, down trees and power lines everywhere. So sad to see all the devastation caused by a storm.

On a somewhat lighter note, did everyone receive the email from Birchbox regarding delays in shipments for full size orders as well as the November boxes due to the storm. Not surprising. I was actually surprised that they said the boxes would only be delayed. I assumed they might need to skip the month of November.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 31, 2012)

Thankfully our neighborhood in camden county was lucky. There is a ton of trees down and power outages but not much property damage. My heart really goes out to the communities that were destroyed.


----------



## alphaloria (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I'm from the Belmar/SpringLake area of NJ


 Ah, yes, I saw pictures from Belmar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My parents live in Brick.



> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope everything is ok and they didnt suffer too much damage


They were VERY fortunate - no damage or flooding (big river next block over from them, but the water never reached their lawn). As of last night they were still without power, but they were extremely prepared. Lots of trees down in the neighborhood, but nothing even close to what the shoreline experienced.


----------



## PrettyLilFace (Oct 31, 2012)

As long as I never get another twistie thing that does NOT work on my hair I will be ok. Been thinking of cancelling since I get BB and Myglam and myglam has been straight up blowing it out but I cannot bring myself to since it is ONLY ten. Are there any other ten dollar box/bags worth checking out?


----------



## Dianochka (Nov 1, 2012)

Nm


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 1, 2012)

ok ladies, i know i saw a few of you post that you wanted to try the new color club fall line especially the color editorial

i was intrigued by the color also and i happened to be at tj maxx looking for the ddf cleanser and found it in a 2 pack with a purplish/navy color (looks darker than in the picture) for $3.99!!!!!!!

i normally dont care for color club i dont like the quality... but this one seems really good!!! 2 days (with orly bonder basecoat) and no chips (and usually cc polish chips the first day on me even with orly bonder) it also isnt as streaky or goopy as some of the other colors i have tried

these pics do not do it justice (crappy cell phone camera)

















i have had more compliments on this color than any nailpolish color EVER!!! go to tj maxx see if you can find it, its a great deal!!! $3.99 for 2 of them!!!

and i have not tried the bluish/purple one yet

(and there is no name on the package or bottle)


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 1, 2012)

Arg! TJ Maxx never has this sort of awesomeness in the big city!


----------



## Lainy (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok ladies, i know i saw a few of you post that you wanted to try the new color club fall line especially the color editorial
> 
> ...


Did you find the cleanser? I could only find the kind for sensitive skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My TJ maxx had tons of nail polish.... color club, orly, opi, essie.... I can't wear nail polish anymore because of work and school, so I didn't buy any.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 1, 2012)

Ugh. I was in TJ Maxx yesterday and they had Korres/Bliss gift sets, Body Shop products, and Tokyo Milk perfumes. Why do I have to be broke?


----------



## probabyl (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. I was in TJ Maxx yesterday and they had Korres/Bliss gift sets, Body Shop products, and Tokyo Milk perfumes. Why do I have to be broke?


 

Haha, I saw the same stuff at my TJ Maxx.  However, I'm weak and bought the Korres Pomegranate set and a Tokyo Milk solid perfume.  It took all my strength to not buy the Color Club sets too.


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you find the cleanser? I could only find the kind for sensitive skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My TJ maxx had tons of nail polish.... color club, orly, opi, essie.... I can't wear nail polish anymore because of work and school, so I didn't buy any.


nope the sensitive is all i found as well boooooooo


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I just bought a $3.99 2 pack of the Fall Collection and one of the Winter Collection at TJ Maxx! The Fall Collection had Muse-ical (creamy gray) and Style Icon (dark blood red). I really liked the red which I'm still wearing now three days later with minimal chipping. I bought a ton of other stuff there because I saw a bunch of brands I recognized and wanted to try. They had the Karuna face masks for just $12 which was pretty cool. Posted pictures of everything I got on my blog, but here's a photo of a 2 day old manicure with Style Icon. It's impressive for me since I work at a computer and typing chips the tips of my nails quickly.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. I was in TJ Maxx yesterday and they had Korres/Bliss gift sets, Body Shop products, and Tokyo Milk perfumes. Why do I have to be broke?


 my boyfriend just bought me a tokyo milk perfume last week. i love it


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 2, 2012)

It looks like I was charged for November's box yesterday. Has anyone else been charged for November yet?


----------



## mellee (Nov 2, 2012)

Yep.  I think they always charge on the 1st.


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm, did anyone else not get credited for giving feedback on the BB partnership with Madewell? I think it was supposed to be added to our accounts by the 31st. :/


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 2, 2012)

> Hmm, did anyone else not get credited for giving feedback on the BB partnership with Madewell? I think it was supposed to be added to our accounts by the 31st. :/


 Nope. I'm waiting on that too. We should've been credited by Halloween but then Sandy screwed up everything.


----------



## karenX (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like I was charged for November's box yesterday. Has anyone else been charged for November yet?


  Yep. Charged yesterday.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 2, 2012)

Alright ladies...I know they sent out an e-mail about what is going to happen with Novembers Shipping.  I do know the area in the city where BB has there office is still completely out of power....then New jersey is suffering from days with out power.  Not to sure about the location of there Warehouse...either way...it will be a longer wait for sure.


----------



## mellee (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright ladies...I know they sent out an e-mail about what is going to happen with Novembers Shipping.  I do know the area in the city where BB has there office is still completely out of power....then New jersey is suffering from days with out power.  Not to sure about the location of there Warehouse...either way...it will be a longer wait for sure.


Just today I got a reply about a missing sample they were supposed to replace.  (They ran out - so sorry I was misinformed - here have some points.  Which I'm fine with.)  In the email, Sonia said, "PLEASE NOTE: Due to Hurricane Sandy, the women's November Birchbox production has been significantly delayed. Our warehouse is now open and production is back underway but running at lower volumes due to short staffing. Shipments will begin leaving on 11/7 and continue through mid-month. Unfortunately, many boxes will ship after our promised deadline of the 10th of the month. We apologize and thank you in advance for your patience."


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm going to try and be more open minded with BB this month , thanks to Sandy. There's a lot of people without and we should take a moment and remember that before commencing complaints with our first world BB issues this month.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just today I got a reply about a missing sample they were supposed to replace.  (They ran out - so sorry I was misinformed - here have some points.  Which I'm fine with.)  In the email, Sonia said, "PLEASE NOTE: Due to Hurricane Sandy, the women's November Birchbox production has been significantly delayed. Our warehouse is now open and production is back underway but running at lower volumes due to short staffing. Shipments will begin leaving on 11/7 and continue through mid-month. Unfortunately, many boxes will ship after our promised deadline of the 10th of the month. We apologize and thank you in advance for your patience."


 I am totally fine with the late shipping this month. I will not complain. But I find it interesting they still "promise" the idea of ship date of the 10th of each month. The last 2 months mine shipped somewhere around the 14th. I know it's been discussed that some boxes sit in the truck for a few days. I just wish they wouldn't say that they ship by the 10th every month.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm going to try and be more open minded with BB this month , thanks to Sandy. There's a lot of people without and we should take a moment and remember that before commencing complaints with our first world BB issues this month.


 Yep. Me too. There are still complaints and remarks about how they get there was a hurricane but that doesn't excuse blah blah blah and they want their box now. I definitely don't want to be one of those people. I also won't complain if I end up getting a duplicate item, or if the boxes aren't on par with previous months. What's a damn foil packet compared to losing your home, being out of work, and every other tragedy that's occurred because of Hurricane Sucky?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. Me too. There are still complaints and remarks about how they get there was a hurricane but that doesn't excuse blah blah blah and they want their box now. I definitely don't want to be one of those people. I also won't complain if I end up getting a duplicate item, or if the boxes aren't on par with previous months. What's a damn foil packet compared to losing your home, being out of work, and every other tragedy that's occurred because of Hurricane Sucky?


 Hurricane Sucky...that is ingenious..! Yes, well despite the delays, hopefully we all luck out this month.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 2, 2012)

Since I knew my Birchboxes would be delayed this month due to Sandy, I had to get my beauty fix from Sephora online this morning.  One of the weekly specials is an "it-kit" that has 9 mini products and is free with a 25.00 purchase.   There are 3 kits to choose from.  I chose #2  Best in Classic kit.  It includes a Nars Velvet Gloss lip pencil in New Lover, Lancome Hypnose mascara, Lancome eye makeup remover, Makeup Forever HD Microfinish powder, Sephora Collection primer, Murad Clarifying cleanser, Stila In The Light eyeshadow card, a couple of perfume samples, and a cosmetics bag.

There are 2 other kits as well.  All 3 look awesome, and I had a hard time choosing, but I never tried a Nars product so I chose the Classic.


----------



## lorizav (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since I knew my Birchboxes would be delayed this month due to Sandy, I had to get my beauty fix from Sephora online this morning.  One of the weekly specials is an "it-kit" that has 9 mini products and is free with a 25.00 purchase.   There are 3 kits to choose from.  I chose #2  Best in Classic kit.  It includes a Nars Velvet Gloss lip pencil in New Lover, Lancome Hypnose mascara, Lancome eye makeup remover, Makeup Forever HD Microfinish powder, Sephora Collection primer, Murad Clarifying cleanser, Stila In The Light eyeshadow card, a couple of perfume samples, and a cosmetics bag.
> 
> There are 2 other kits as well.  All 3 look awesome, and I had a hard time choosing, but I never tried a Nars product so I chose the Classic.


 Ok, I just had to see this post right????  I caved too, what can I say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for mentioning it, I got the classic it kit too.


----------



## considerately (Nov 3, 2012)

I LOVEEEEEE Lancome Hypnose Mascara.. it's the first mascara I've ever tried that made me think "WOW, this does something!  This does a lot!"  lol Sad, but true.  It really made my lashes bold and pretty.. it does start to clump after a lot of uses though so I would recommend wiping the brush or warming the mascara or something along those lines to help that problem. 

Can I ask what code you guys used for that Sephora promo?


----------



## dolceloure (Nov 3, 2012)

The code is ITKIT, and works with a $25 purchase. It was hard to choose, but I ended up getting #3. Hope this promo lasts a while...I may be making a few more purchases in the next couple months and want to try the other kits as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## considerately (Nov 3, 2012)

Gracias!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dolceloure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The code is ITKIT, and works with a $25 purchase. It was hard to choose, but I ended up getting #3. Hope this promo lasts a while...I may be making a few more purchases in the next couple months and want to try the other kits as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just placed 2 more orders with Sephora so I could get the other 2 It-kits.  I bought some bath stuff I dont really need, but will need at some point, and an eyeshadow palette because you know, one can never have enough eyeshadow!


----------



## plutorayz (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just placed 2 more orders with Sephora so I could get the other 2 It-kits.  I bought some bath stuff I dont really need, but will need at some point, and an eyeshadow palette because you know, one can never have enough eyeshadow!


 Hahaha! I also made two orders @ Sephora.  Picked up a Pantone Shades of Nature set that was clearanced down to $17 (one can NEVER EVER EVER have enough eyeshadow ;P ), some more tokyomilk lip balms, and the tarte standout set that was $25. Got ITKIT's 2 (nars, lancomex2 and murad cleanser) &amp; 3 (lancome, urban decay and tarte).Though 1 was the only bag I really didn't care for. However, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who made multiple orders to get them


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 3, 2012)

Damn you all!!!!  This is way too tempting on a lazy Saturday morning, especially considering I'm running low on eye makeup remover and I love love LOVE my current NARS gloss pencil.  Excuse to finally spring for some Tweezerman's?  I think so.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 3, 2012)

I saw that sale last night! I have to wait to Thursday tho. Just paid bills. Please post pics of the kits!


----------



## aprildc (Nov 3, 2012)

I have the olive green and it's my "go to" eyeliner for day time use!  I do use the Bombshell in black that I received in My Glam Bags last month, though, at night.


----------



## aprildc (Nov 3, 2012)

I love the olive!  Being blonde, browns or greens work better for me for eyeliners.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 3, 2012)

This will be my third month with Birchbox, and I am thinking of using the code with my points. I plan on waiting until I get my box, so I can review and collect additional points, and maybe make it to $30 off. So many choices! I am leaning towards getting the Jasmine Noir perfume (not Mon.) If I'm really lucky and they sample Bvlgari in this month's box, I might get it for $7. I'm also eyeing the Baggu duck bag, and the Juicy la fleur/viva roller ball perfume.


----------



## dolceloure (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I also made two orders @ Sephora.  Picked up a Pantone Shades of Nature set that was clearanced down to $17 (one can NEVER EVER EVER have enough eyeshadow ;P ), some more tokyomilk lip balms, and the tarte standout set that was $25. Got ITKIT's 2 (nars, lancomex2 and murad cleanser) &amp; 3 (lancome, urban decay and tarte).Though 1 was the only bag I really didn't care for. However, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who made multiple orders to get them


 I bought the Pantone set too!! That, along with Benefit's sexy little stowaways set. I'm tempted to place another order to get itkit #2, as I reallyyyyy want to try a nars product...but I also just placed an order through Ulta (olay cleansing brush, 2 maybelline luminous eyeshadow sets, 2 boxes of garnier hair dye, FREE beauty bag of 9 samples, FREE Michael Kors purse spray. Best. Deal. Ever.



 ) soooo I should probably calm down and stop spending so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 3, 2012)

> Damn you all!!!! Â This is way too tempting on a lazy Saturday morning, especially considering I'm running low on eye makeup remover and I love love LOVE my current NARS gloss pencil. Â Excuse to finally spring for some Tweezerman's? Â I think so.


 HG right there! I'll never use a different tweezer brand again. Love my Tweezermans! My friend wants a pair for Christmas, since she lost the ones I got her for bday.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 3, 2012)

Also, speaking of the Sephora It Kits, someone started a thread with pics of the options.. https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/newestpost/130239


----------



## plutorayz (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dolceloure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the Pantone set too!! That, along with Benefit's sexy little stowaways set. I'm tempted to place another order to get itkit #2, as I reallyyyyy want to try a nars product...but I also just placed an order through Ulta (olay cleansing brush, 2 maybelline luminous eyeshadow sets, 2 boxes of garnier hair dye, FREE beauty bag of 9 samples, FREE Michael Kors purse spray. Best. Deal. Ever.
> 
> ...


 Yep, definitely more money I shouldn't have spent- even though the purse spray was a no go for today(why didn't anyone say something about THIS yesterday?) I needed hair dye anyways... Now I'm gonna go and console my bank account.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 3, 2012)

I just wanted to mention it while everyone's on the topic of that Sephora sale: *I walked into Sephora today with money to spend and bought NOTHING. *Bow at my awesome will power!


----------



## mellee (Nov 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to mention it while everyone's on the topic of that Sephora sale: *I walked into Sephora today with money to spend and bought NOTHING. *Bow at my awesome will power!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 3, 2012)

Bahahahah! I didn't even notice the bowing smiley. Awesome.


----------



## plutorayz (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to mention it while everyone's on the topic of that Sephora sale: *I walked into Sephora today with money to spend and bought NOTHING. *Bow at my awesome will power!






  





Though, that's much easier for me to do with not having the patience for mobbed malls and lines and people starting around this time of year.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to mention it while everyone's on the topic of that Sephora sale: *I walked into Sephora today with money to spend and bought NOTHING. *Bow at my awesome will power!


 I admire you!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to mention it while everyone's on the topic of that Sephora sale: *I walked into Sephora today with money to spend and bought NOTHING. *Bow at my awesome will power!


 If kind of funny, because I can walk into a store all set to shop and buy nothing, but its the online shopping that gets me everytime!  If I go to a site like a Sephora, the first thing I do is look at the weekly specials, and then I look at what I can pick up with my Beauty Insider points.  If there is something I want to try or a product I really like, I cant pass it up.  I also hate to pay for shipping, so I will spend the 50.00 to get free shipping all to get whatever the weekly special or Beauty Insider deluxe sample is.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 4, 2012)

The charges for my 2 Birchboxes went through my account today!  It's almost that time!  I did get the email about possible shipping delays, which is perfectly understandable. 

This is completely off topic, but I'm wondering if anyone here has a Clarisonic?  What do you think of it?  Has anyone tried using a gritty type of exfoliating product with it?

I purchased the Clarisonic Plus yesterday from QVC.  They have it with their Easy Pay (damn them!). It comes with 2 facial brushes and a body brush, the handle extender for those hard to reach places, and some Philosphy products.  They had another one that came with more products, but not the handle extender.  I have ton of products that I like, and can use with it, and I think the handle extender will be useful.  I have never ordered from QVC before, but the Easy Pay option sold me.  I used my debit card instead of my credit card, so I was able to break it up into 4 payments without paying any interest.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, definitely more money I shouldn't have spent- even though the purse spray was a no go for today(why didn't anyone say something about THIS yesterday?) I needed hair dye anyways... Now I'm gonna go and console my bank account.


How did you get a free Michael Kors purse spray? Is it over, now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is completely off topic, but I'm wondering if anyone here has a Clarisonic?  What do you think of it?  Has anyone tried using a gritty type of exfoliating product with it?


 I have used scrubs with it and liked it but I don't think that is recommended. I absolutely love how smooth it leaves my skin especially if I use a mask after. I also use the Clarisonic to take of the mask since the ones I use tend to be hard to get off.


----------



## dolceloure (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you get a free Michael Kors purse spray? Is it over, now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ulta sometimes has flash sales that are anywhere from a few hours to a day, where they'll offer some really cool gift with your purchase -- a few days ago it was a free Michael Kors purse spray with a $35 purchase. A few months ago it was a Dolce &amp; Gabbana rollerball (I think my favorite gift so far!) and what's great about these deals is that you don't have to enter promo codes to get them, so you can still use that section to enter one of their coupon codes too. It's these awesome, random gifts that put Ulta right up there with Sephora in my book!

Speaking of the devil, I actually dreamt last night that I was riding my bike around town and I stumbled across a Sephora (we don't have one here) and I was super excited, lol. Sign #3454 that you're obsessed.....


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If kind of funny, because I can walk into a store all set to shop and buy nothing, but its the online shopping that gets me everytime!  If I go to a site like a Sephora, the first thing I do is look at the weekly specials, and then I look at what I can pick up with my Beauty Insider points.  If there is something I want to try or a product I really like, I cant pass it up.  I also hate to pay for shipping, so I will spend the 50.00 to get free shipping all to get whatever the weekly special or Beauty Insider deluxe sample is.


ME TOOOOOO. Being pregnant has intensified this for me; I never want to bother with trying on clothes or waiting in a line now. I just go home and buy everything online! (This is a seriously weird thing for me, as I have always been the person who has to go shopping alone when planning to actually buy anything. I could spend 2 hours in one store, debating what exactly I want to get. I used to enjoy it so much, even when I walked out empty-handed! Once, I SWEAR my migraine went away after an hour and $200 at Express. Yay, endorphins!)


----------



## plutorayz (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you get a free Michael Kors purse spray? Is it over, now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't. The purse spray was only for Friday(see below), and I missed out. Still got the bag of freebies though.

https://www.patroneer.com/stores/ulta/135268/today-only-your-choice-of-free-fragrance-and-free-shipping


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If kind of funny, because I can walk into a store all set to shop and buy nothing, but its the online shopping that gets me everytime!  If I go to a site like a Sephora, the first thing I do is look at the weekly specials, and then I look at what I can pick up with my Beauty Insider points.  If there is something I want to try or a product I really like, I cant pass it up.  I also hate to pay for shipping, so I will spend the 50.00 to get free shipping all to get whatever the weekly special or Beauty Insider deluxe sample is.


 I can't lie. I've been eyeballing the site for a few days now. I just can't decide if I reaaaaaaally want some of the items I've been looking at. I'm a huge impulse buyer/online spender. Trying to be good.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 4, 2012)

Question - I am going to have 400 points after this month. I was going to cash out  and spend $50 to get free shipping.  BUT should I wait until next month and get my 20% off 6month code?  Does the 20% off code off before or after using points?

AND

any suggestions on things to get?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 4, 2012)

> Question - I am going to have 400 points after this month. I was going to cash out Â and spend $50 to get free shipping. Â BUT should I wait until next month and get my 20% off 6month code? Â Does the 20% off code off before or after using points? AND any suggestions on things to get?


 You can apply the code before your points, I believe. When you opt to check out, then it asks if you want to apply your points.


----------



## xiehan (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question - I am going to have 400 points after this month. I was going to cash out  and spend $50 to get free shipping.  BUT should I wait until next month and get my 20% off 6month code?  Does the 20% off code off before or after using points?
> 
> ...


 Yes, you should definitely wait until next month because the 20% off code applies before points, so basically you can get $50's worth of stuff for $40 and then that $40 comes from your points, so it's essentially getting $50's worth of stuff free.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can apply the code before your points, I believe. When you opt to check out, then it asks if you want to apply your points.





> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, you should definitely wait until next month because the 20% off code applies before points, so basically you can get $50's worth of stuff for $40 and then that $40 comes from your points, so it's essentially getting $50's worth of stuff free.


 Thanks!  Any suggestions on things to buy? I havent been very WOWed by things in my boxes


----------



## xiehan (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Any suggestions on things to buy? I havent been very WOWed by things in my boxes


 That's hard to say without knowing what you like. Make-up wise, I'd say their nail polishes (except for the overpriced Color Clubs) are pretty good buys. Zoya periodically does some good sales on their own site, but Essie, Deborah Lippmann, and RGB are hard to find for cheaper than their normal MSRP so I think getting those with points/discount is worthwhile. I'm also planning to get the Sumita brow powder with my points + 20% off discount next month because AFAIK there's nowhere else where I can buy Sumita's products easily, so that makes it worth it for me. Besides that... I haven't heard anyone who got the Eyeko skinny liner and disliked it, so I think that's another good buy.

When I got my 3-month code, I got the Stila In the Light palette and the Pixi lip + line primer. I don't regret either purchase although I half-wish I'd gotten Stila's In the Garden palette instead because I already have so many neutral eyeshadows. The Pixi lip primer is great for use with my OCC lip tars.

I'm not so familiar with most of the skincare products Birchbox sells and most don't appeal to me, but the boscia cleansing oil is one of my HG products, so I can recommend that.

I'm also planning to get more of the TeaForte minteas next month because I actually really liked those but would never pay full retail price for them.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's hard to say without knowing what you like. Make-up wise, I'd say their nail polishes (except for the overpriced Color Clubs) are pretty good buys. Zoya periodically does some good sales on their own site, but Essie, Deborah Lippmann, and RGB are hard to find for cheaper than their normal MSRP so I think getting those with points/discount is worthwhile. I'm also planning to get the Sumita brow powder with my points + 20% off discount next month because AFAIK there's nowhere else where I can buy Sumita's products easily, so that makes it worth it for me. Besides that... I haven't heard anyone who got the Eyeko skinny liner and disliked it, so I think that's another good buy.
> ...


 Thanks!! I was thinking about the in the garden palette - I have a lot of neutrals too, so I know i should get away.. but i am always looking for good matte colors so maybe their matte palette?    I love the skinny liner.   i have blue eyes and I have it in purple.  it's lovely.    A while back I got all the TeaForte mints on ebay for I think under $3 each? It was a good deal.


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, you should definitely wait until next month because the 20% off code applies before points, so basically you can get $50's worth of stuff for $40 and then that $40 comes from your points, so it's essentially getting $50's worth of stuff free.


 Also, maybe they'll have the plus 2 packs again, free if you buy 2 things from that month's box - so more free stuff?


----------



## xiehan (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, maybe they'll have the plus 2 packs again, free if you buy 2 things from that month's box - so more free stuff?


 Nope, those are not added until the end of the month/beginning of the next month, after the 20% off code expires. They purposely stagger them so you can't use both a discount code AND get a plus-2 pack. So you have to pick which you'd prefer.


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope, those are not added until the end of the month/beginning of the next month, after the 20% off code expires. They purposely stagger them so you can't use both a discount code AND get a plus-2 pack. So you have to pick which you'd prefer.


 Well, somehow I used them both on Aug 28 - 

Quote: Subtotal$46.00

Shipping &amp; Handling$15.00

Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, Free Shipping, 20% Off For You, 20foryou)-$17.20


After points, my total for this order was 3 bucks and change. I know they changed the Plus-2 terms at some point, though...so maybe you can't now. 

Edit - that is the same 20% off code, right? If not, ignore me, lol.


----------



## xiehan (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, somehow I used them both on Aug 28 -
> ...


 No, we're talking about the 20% off anniversary codes. Those are usually only valid from the 11th until the 15th of the month.


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 4, 2012)

Gotcha.

Well, maybe we'll get lucky and there will be another 20% off code come to out - I looked through my email and had that code at least twice this year, Feb and Aug.  

I'm all about the stacking, lol.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If kind of funny, because I can walk into a store all set to shop and buy nothing, but its the online shopping that gets me everytime!  If I go to a site like a Sephora, the first thing I do is look at the weekly specials, and then I look at what I can pick up with my Beauty Insider points.  If there is something I want to try or a product I really like, I cant pass it up.  I also hate to pay for shipping, so I will spend the 50.00 to get free shipping all to get whatever the weekly special or Beauty Insider deluxe sample is.


 I have the same shopping mentality as you!  When I'm shopping online it's much easier for me to spend money and I find that I enjoy the anticipation of the package arriving.  When I'm in a store I scrutinize products, think more logically about whether or not I 'really need' the product, and can easily walk away without purchasing anything.  Additionally, if I have the option of spending $6 on either shipping and handling or on a product...the product wins every time.  Finally, if a gift with purchase is involved, it's hard for me to resist!

Although perhaps I should cut down on my online spending because my boyfriend's brother came to stay with us for a weekend and he stated, 'I've never seen that many products in a bathroom before...um...where can I put my toiletries?'  We live in NYC, so you can imagine what a small bathroom we have.


----------



## evlady (Nov 5, 2012)

Sneak Peek video is up!

I'm excited, but I always am lol. I also love how they are getting more organic/natural products.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sneak Peek video is up!
> 
> I'm excited, but I always am lol. I also love how they are getting more organic/natural products.


do you have a link?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> do you have a link?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur3FtptnEfQ


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2012)

wow how many more months are they going put that hair powder in boxes. i really hope i don't get it.

glad they're bringing stila back. i've missed getting their products.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link!

Nothing really made me excited for the box, but hopefully I get at least one interesting thing.


----------



## lauravee (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow I'm extremely thrilled about the chocolate! I know there will be complaints about it, but I'm really obsessed with this stuff and will be happy to see it return to the BB store so I can stock up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd be happy with any of the products, since none of them would be repeats for me.  I'm really interested in the One Love Organics though.  I had to watch it with no sound, and they don't have it on their website yet, anyone get a better idea of what it was?


----------



## amidea (Nov 5, 2012)

i really want to try those body serums!  are those the sizes they're sending out?? they look huge


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 5, 2012)

They just posted this on their blog: 

Weâ€™re excited to share that Birchbox is back to business as usual and fully operational. Our offices are open. Our warehouse is shipping full-size orders on time. Monday has never felt so good!

Full-size orders from the shop are shipping immediately. Our November womenâ€™s boxes will begin shipping in waves starting on Wednesday 11/7. We expect 50 percent or more to be out the door by our promised deadline of November 10th. A portion of boxes will ship as late as the 15th of the month. We appreciate your patience as we make up for lost time due to our warehouseâ€™s closure and reduced staffing.

We are so thankful for the support of our customers during this difficult time. Weâ€™re extremely proud of the dedication of the Birchbox Team over the past week, working together in a challenging situation to continue service to the best of our ability. We couldnâ€™t be more excited to get back to work delivering you delight and discovery.

Yours,
Hayley, Katia and the entire Birchbox Team

P.S. .Keep an eye out for our exciting holiday launches! Weâ€™ll be unveiling the Birchbox Holiday Shop later this week and announcing our latest (very giftable) Limited Edition box shortly!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm really curious about the limited edition boxes they are teasing about! I don't remember having them last year. I know there was the bride box and maybe a summer one. Anyone else remember a Christmas box?


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 5, 2012)

I hate to seem picky but I seriously hope I receive something different than whats in the video, none of those products interest me whatsoever. Also, i'm a little annoyed to see the hair powder and mox lip butter since those two products were just in last months boxes, they need to really learn how to space out their repeats. 

I am glad to see that they are trying to step their game up with shipping though, despite all that has happened so kudos to them.


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm gonna try really hard to not peek at my box before it gets here this month! better stop checking this thread lol


----------



## OiiO (Nov 5, 2012)

At least chocolate is better than Lara bars imo...


----------



## wadedl (Nov 5, 2012)

Do you get a 20% off code for 9months with Birchbox? What day do the codes usually expire? I leave Friday on a 10 day trip(that could be extended with last minute stops) and will hopefully have 300 points after my reviews for November.


----------



## amidea (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least chocolate is better than Lara bars imo...


 i tried the chocolates at their sample stop and personally i think they're great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i was going to include them in my last bb order but they were out so i'm happy


----------



## diana16 (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree that the chocolate will be 10x's better than those yucky bars


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 5, 2012)

What an unfortunate placement of buttons on her adorable dress! haha


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 5, 2012)

As annoyed as I am that they are repeating certain items from last month, it makes more sense than spacing things out.  I'm assuming they just get a one-time, giant shipment of samples from each company, so if they waited a few months to add them to boxes again they'd just be sitting on a shelf.  At least if I get any of the repeats I know they'll be fresh!  And the fact that they try to avoid sending the same sample to you twice is also comforting.


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't know. Really, the hair powder and Mox crap again?? Absolutely nothing they showed held any interest to me.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Nov 5, 2012)

wow.  for once i don't think there's anything there i wouldn't use!  i am very excited!  that chocolate is amazing by the way if you haven't tried it.  *to the tweaking of my profiles!*


----------



## wadedl (Nov 5, 2012)

My husband interviewed at Chuao for a position as a designer a few years ago. They wanted to pay close to nothing($10 per hour when comparable positions pay $20-$40) and the owner was a total jerk. I remember he was freaking out when he got home by how he was treated and felt insulted by what they wanted to pay for a high level of work. He was so glad to get a better job later that week. With the price they charge for chocolate they should at least pay their employees well.


----------



## PAsh (Nov 5, 2012)

yay! excited for november after viewing the vdo. I am generally happy with my birchboxes, been a sub for over a year now, I don't always love every thing, but so far so good.


----------



## lolas (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really curious about the limited edition boxes they are teasing about! I don't remember having them last year. I know there was the bride box and maybe a summer one. Anyone else remember a Christmas box?


 I'm really curious too! I might have gift myself one...


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd be happy with any of the products, since none of them would be repeats for me.  I'm really interested in the One Love Organics though.  I had to watch it with no sound, and they don't have it on their website yet, anyone get a better idea of what it was?


 The video identified it as 'aromatic body serum in rose, chamomile, neroli or lavender'.  They said that it's exclusive to birchbox!

I'm excited about it too because I haven't tried anything from this company yet.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Nov 5, 2012)

i think it's funny that they are apologizing as if every other month they HAVE shipped everything by the 10th.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 5, 2012)

That video looked awesome! I'd literally like to try everything they mentioned. The only thing I'm concerned about is that one of the chocolate bars is maple bacon flavor, and I don't eat bacon, and there's a spicy flavor. I can't tolerate spicy foods.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## messjess18 (Nov 5, 2012)

I NEED THAT LIMITED EDITION BOX. Ahh can't wait for it to come out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BagLady (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *messjess18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I NEED THAT LIMITED EDITION BOX. Ahh can't wait for it to come out


 LOL! I NEED it to come out too!!!


----------



## orlandomom (Nov 5, 2012)

I can never remember- what day of the month will we see the new boxes in our account so we know what is coming?


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *orlandomom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can never remember- what day of the month will we see the new boxes in our account so we know what is coming?


 usually on the 10th


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That video looked awesome! I'd literally like to try everything they mentioned. The only thing I'm concerned about is that one of the chocolate bars is maple bacon flavor, and I don't eat bacon, and there's a spicy flavor. I can't tolerate spicy foods.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I can't usually deal with the latter thing you mention, and I've tried this particular product before, and it was fine.  Not something I would buy, but tolerable in the amount in a Birchbox, and now I can cross it off my list of things to try.  As for the former, if you happen to know any guys who do the thing you indicate you don't do, I find that they will almost always take that off your hands.  Even if they don't actively like it, they will try it just out of curiosity.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 5, 2012)

I like the giving box idea! I will surely use it since I love to give! yay!


----------



## Annie92 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm actually glad they have the hair powder for another month. It seems like it only came in 1-2 boxes last month and I'm hoping to try it this time around!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 5, 2012)

I sure hope our weather cools down by the time I'm supposed to get my box, or the chocolate will make a mess! It's still 85F out and my box usually sits out in the sun the entire afternoon until I can get to it. I don't mind getting them in my box since I know plenty of people that would gladly take them off my hands.

I wouldn't mind getting either of the repeats either even though I don't generally use dry shampoo - it'd still be interesting to try though!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 5, 2012)

I am pretty psyched about almost everything in the video.

I already got the hair powder and Mox in my "extra" box last month, so I don't need them again, but they would at least be useful. I am very curious about the serums, the fragrance, and hair texturizer. I would not say no to the Stila shimmer. And yay for chocolate instead of "food bars."

I wish the products were all in the shop, already, so I could gawk at them. I might buy something untested to use my code this month.
When exactly does the three month code activate, and what is a limited edition box? Does an LE box come like a regular box, or do you have to purchase it in the store? Is it better than normal?


----------



## JessP (Nov 5, 2012)

So.. they're using the pillow packs

to send out our samples instead of the regular box? Very Twistband-y!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What an unfortunate placement of buttons on her adorable dress! haha


 LOL, LOL!   I didn't notice the first time I watched the spoiler.  LMAO!!!!!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.. they're using the pillow packs
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pretty psyched about almost everything in the video.
> 
> ...


 The LE boxes are separate from the monthly boxes, and they're not very cheap in comparison:  The first one was $38, but it included a full-sized Jouer cream eyeshadow, a full-sized Jean Queen lip gloss, a set of coasters, a 30 ml bottle of Shu Uemura hair serum, and a few other things.  Then there was the Here Comes the Bride box for $55, with a Benefit kit, roll-up ballet flats, a skincare set, and a few other things.  The Birchbox Man program started out as a $45 limited edition box (unfortunately, the link doesn't work any more) with earbuds, Field Notes notebooks, shaving products, toothpaste, a gym bag, and a few other things.  There was another one that I recall as kind of a spinoff of the bridal one, but I can't remember (or dig out of my email archive) anything about it other than that fact that I think it might have had an eyeliner and sunblock.

ETA:  Almost forgot!  They do announce the contents of the LE boxes when they announce the boxes, so you will know what is in them before you order them.  Just in case that's a concern, there you go.


----------



## Loladevil (Nov 5, 2012)

From what I understood the little packages are in place of the tissue paper, not in place of the actual box.


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.. they're using the pillow packs
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa N (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I unfortunately had to watch the video with no sound so I have no idea what that first thing was all about...they are putting all of the samples into one of those things?


I don't think so, it said instead of the tissue paper.  I watched it without sound too, but in the video description below it mentioned it.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 5, 2012)

I like Mollie's haircut!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Nov 5, 2012)

Ohhh, got it! Thanks, guys! I was a little confused and wondering how that was going to work, fitting all the samples in that little package.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 5, 2012)

I would not mind more of the Mox lip butter especially since the Pom/Fig is made exclusively for BB. Mox is a great little company out of Portland. I asked for some samples for an event and instead she sent me full size product! I am curious about their solid perfume and might by a sample box. For $9 you can get a sample of each lip butter and each solid perfume. Love supporting the independent business owner.

Aside from the Mox, I am not overly wow'd by anything in this month's box like I am with this month's myglam/ipsy. I wouldn't mind seeing what that scent is all about or the One Love Organics.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I unfortunately had to watch the video with no sound so I have no idea what that first thing was all about...they are putting all of the samples into one of those things?


no no no..You know how your box has the large samples and usually the two tiny samples are wrapped up into tissue paper.  Instead of the tissues paper the tiny samples will be in the little gift box to be reused for someone special.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 5, 2012)

I have to say, I kind of would love any of those products they showed, since I haven't received any of them before (and they are all things I would use).

True story, I am distracted a bit by Mollie Chen's button nipples.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Nov 5, 2012)

> I like Mollie's haircut!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too. So jelly of her bangs. I can not pull them off. At all.


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 5, 2012)

I had to go back and watch the video again just to look at the unfortunate button placement.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> no no no..You know how your box has the large samples and usually the two tiny samples are wrapped up into tissue paper.  Instead of the tissues paper the tiny samples will be in the little gift box to be reused for someone special.


 i had to watch it with no sound too and had NO idea what was up with that little box.

but i like the idea! i got an essie shade in my birchbox last month very similar to a zoya polish i had just gotten so i'm gifting the zoya to my aunt when i'm home for thanksgiving, i'll put it in that little box for her, she loves touches like that.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2012)

LOL All this talk about nipple buttongate I'm so going to have to watch the video. lol


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2012)

​  ​ Loving Mollie's haircut!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL All this talk about nipple buttongate I'm so going to have to watch the video. lol


 Someone really should have mentioned it to her before filming and loaned her a sweater that actually *closed*.  I wouldn't be surprised if she didn't even realize how it looked.  It reminded me of the time I wore a certain Beck t-shirt to a friend's birthday party.  Two turntables and a microphone.  I didn't even *notice* the placement of the turntables -- hello, nipples! -- until he *pointed it out*.  (Fortunately, all of the guys there were gay or friends who knew they couldn't get away with any crap where I was concerned, so I wasn't creeped out.  Just annoyed that I had been wearing the shirt for a few *years* and hadn't noticed before anyone said anything!)


----------



## Brittann (Nov 5, 2012)

I really hope BB gets better soon! I subscribe to 6 boxes and it is definitely the weakest of all of them, I think. If November and December aren't good I will probably be canceling. The samples are soooo tiny.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow. Almost everything in that video looks pretty good to me...and I don't think that I have gotten any of them in a box yet. I do have that Oscar Blandi, but I certainly wouldn't mind another. I would love love love to get anything One Love Organics.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually glad they have the hair powder for another month. It seems like it only came in 1-2 boxes last month and I'm hoping to try it this time around!


Same! I received it in a BB a looong time ago (&gt;6 months ago) and it remains to be the only product I wouldn't mind a double of! Used up my points for a beautyblender, otherwise it would have gone to the full size of that! Great product.


----------



## classybroad (Nov 5, 2012)

Well kinda happy for chocolate instead of the luna bars or tea. Just my luck I will get another luna.

I got the Mox last month - why feature it this month? Same with the hair powder these are past month items.

Really hoping I get spared a perfume sample as well 5 out of my 6 came with one so over perfume samples.


----------



## Laura Marie (Nov 5, 2012)

I really hope I don't get another Mox lip balm. I get 2 boxes and I got one for October.. hope November doesn't have another. I really want to cancel because I've been disappointed in the past months but that whole "what if I miss out on something awesome next month" kills me!! I'll probably just finish up the year and that will be that. I've also been waiting for more awesome products to appear in the shop so I can use my points. I remember last year they had a couple of the Stila Holiday sets, crossing my fingers for something like that.


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh excited about the preview. I did get the hair powder and the Mox lip butter last month. They are great products and I wouldn't mind getting more.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 5, 2012)

Must...resist...urge...to get...second...subscription...


----------



## CaWo (Nov 5, 2012)

Really hoping along with a lot of you, that this box will improve my feelings towards Birchbox! I really am hoping for the luminizer from Stila...been wanting to try it but don't want to buy it.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the link!
> 
> Nothing really made me excited for the box, but hopefully I get at least one interesting thing.


 Same here.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes!! So happy they are sampling the Mox lip butter this month again...I wanted that item so badly last month hopefully I get it this time around.

Really hoping for the Mox lip butter or Oscar Blandi hair spray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. So jelly of her bangs. I can not pull them off. At all.


me either, i don't have enough hair! haha


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't understand what the...

One Love Organics thing is supposed to be... a serum for the body? How is that different from a moisturizer? Mollie said she used it as a moisturizer, but that implies it has other uses? Did I miss something? Is it simply aromatherapy and nothing more?
So confused! Please help!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand what the...
> 
> ...


 
I think that it's basically just a body oil (the specific oil used as the base:  pumpkin seed) with a fancier name, kind of like how a lot of facial/hair serums are just oils.  The aromatherapy seems like just an added bonus.  I use a product that is intended to be a bath oil as a post-shower body moisturizer instead of lotion, and I think this is just something along the same lines.  I'm seriously coveting the neroli version already.  I love orange blossom as a perfume note!


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 5, 2012)

So, I just watched the spoiler video and I'm a little bummed I canceled my sub after last month!  Ah, I hope this doesn't tempt me into re-subbing at some point!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand what the...
> 
> ...


 I'd bet money it's also in a foil packet.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.. they're using the pillow packs
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just watched the spoiler video and I'm a little bummed I canceled my sub after last month!  Ah, I hope this doesn't tempt me into re-subbing at some point!


 I think that if you can add the sub to your cart on their website your box could be shipped on 11/15. I'm still on the fence about resubbing and that's the projected shipping date that is in my cart.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa N (Nov 5, 2012)

> I'd bet money it's also in a foil packet.Â


 I doubt it. OLO has really generously sized samples. Everything I've gotten from them has been at least a weeks worth.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 5, 2012)

I am still confused as to what a pillow box is

Just a box? But why is it called pillow...


----------



## amidea (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still confused as to what a pillow box is
> 
> Just a box? But why is it called pillow...


 i think it roughly resembles a pillow?


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 5, 2012)

So this month instead of getting our normal birchbox we will be getting our items inside a pillow box?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So this month instead of getting our normal birchbox we will be getting our items inside a pillow box?


 it looks like the pillow box just replaces the little tissue paper packet we usually get our smaller samples wrapped in. so, like someone else said earlier, we'll have a box in a box in a box.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it looks like the pillow box just replaces the little tissue paper packet we usually get our smaller samples wrapped in. so, like someone else said earlier, we'll have a box in a box in a box.


 It's Birchboxception!

I think it would be more environmentally friendly if they just sent in in the shipping box instead but... ah well.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 5, 2012)

Im curious. Is the chocolate coming to us in a pack or just one? The video was a bit misleading.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im curious. Is the chocolate coming to us in a pack or just one? The video was a bit misleading.


i was wondering the same thing. i'm excited about the chocolate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

then again, i'm easy to please. I liked the last luna bar immensely and have been dismayed at my inability to find the soft-baked variety in my local grocery store.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im curious. Is the chocolate coming to us in a pack or just one? The video was a bit misleading.


 she made it sound like we get three in the little pack wrapped in plastic.

they have those bars last year, i didn't get them, but ended up ordering a ton from amazon, they are amazing!! I love the potato chip one, and the size is great for portion control. 

looks like they changed the packaging. hopefully still the same chocolate


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im curious. Is the chocolate coming to us in a pack or just one? The video was a bit misleading.


 I thought the same thing! Hopefully we get the little packet it would be such a great gift to give someone. Last year I gave the chocolate bar to my mom...I think we might be getting the little packet because of their whole theme.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i was wondering the same thing. i'm excited about the chocolate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 lol. Its not a big deal if I just get one, but it looked like we might get a few. It was a 7 pack, which makes me think now that we are just getting one. I hope I get the firecracker one!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hmm... I've never had Chuao Chocolates from Chuao. I've only had the limited edition chocolates that Godiva released through a partnership with Chuao's owner/chocolatier Chef Antonorsi this spring... and it wasn't a huge seller. I know they're really innovative with spices, but it didn't appeal to a wide audience... it was gross. They also had the most innocent names lol

Example:

Salted Caramel Spice: Salt, Butter Caramel, and Rosemary &lt;-yuck

Salted Chocolate Crunch: Toasted Panko, Olive Oil Ganache, Sea Salt

Spiced Napa Valley Fondue: Napa Valley Cabernet Caramel, California Raisin Fondue, Cayenne Pepper

And there were two more, but I don't remember them. I think the other two were sent to select Godiva's...

Anyhoo, long story short. I'm afraid of Chuao Chocolates D:


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif...


Oh, thank you! Now, I think maybe I should save my points to use towards an LE box. If I can do that.

Edited to add: I somehow quoted the wrong post.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm... I've never had Chuao Chocolates from Chuao. I've only had the limited edition chocolates that Godiva released through a partnership with Chuao's owner/chocolatier Chef Antonorsi this spring... and it wasn't a huge seller. I know they're really innovative with spices, but it didn't appeal to a wide audience... it was gross. They also had the most innocent names lol
> 
> ...


I remember those, and I wanted to try them all! By the time I discovered them, however, the Godiva boutiques were all out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My favorite Godiva goodies were the top chef ones last year. yummmm.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I remember those, and I wanted to try them all! By the time I discovered them, however, the Godiva boutiques were all out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 You didn't miss out... The Top Chef ones were alright. Right now they have the Fall Delights chocolates and they are SO GOOD!!!

I don't like the Cranberry Acorn though because it's tart but the Honey Maple Leaf is amazing!!! The Walnut Praline is good too.

They also released a really limited edition chocolate box collection for the FEED program. And the parfaits are back again with new flavors. The Brown Butter Hazelnut is my new favorite parfait (new this year) because they didn't bring back my favorite from last year (Pear Almond!).

Anyhoo, I think this box is a bit boring. I didn't see anything new. They had Mox for last month, and I know it's new but... it's a lip balm and I can't think of it being any different from other lip balms.................... I'm thinking this one will probably suck...... ughhh....

You guys see what I'm doing here??? I'M SETTING MY EXPECTATIONS LOW!!!!! BIRCHBOX I DARE YOU TO PROVE ME WRONG!


----------



## dolceloure (Nov 6, 2012)

Hmm. Nothing really exciting to me in this box. The Stila might be nice, but I got the Mary-Lou Manizer last month. The lip balm is pretty good, actually, but got that one last month as well. I keep telling myself if I'm not impressed w/ the products, I should just cancel my sub.....but then I keep racking up points and I think to myself, "ok, one more month so you can get to the next hundred!" It's a sickness, I tell ya.


----------



## Cathie (Nov 6, 2012)

I havent received anything that they showed in the video,so I would be happy to get any of those items.As long as its not another freakin tili bag, paper coaster,hair band, or note card . I want beauty products,dammit!! (LOL).And Im gonna save my points for the LE box.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i was wondering the same thing. i'm excited about the chocolate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Target carries the soft baked ones!


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 6, 2012)

Birchbox gods do you hear me... Please please grace my box with the stila iluminizer, either color, I'm not picky...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Birchbox gods do you hear me... Please please grace my box with the stila iluminizer, either color, I'm not picky...


 Just an FYI - Sephora has the 3 pack of the colors on clearance for $10!  I bought them, they're very nice!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 6, 2012)

So I unsubscribed and got myself a gift sub with points to see if they improve. And sure enough I got the Eyeko Skinny eyeliner, Mary-lou, and MOX lip butter in my "Welcome" box 





https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/gifts/gift-26


----------



## injectionenvy (Nov 6, 2012)

From the BB facebook page:

Did you vote today? Tweet us a picture to show us that you voted with hashtag #VotingIsBeautiful and we'll send you a promo code to use in the Birchbox Shop!


----------



## messjess18 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a tracking number for November.

And now the constant checking of the UPS website begins..


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Target carries the soft baked ones!


Thanks! I will look there!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 6, 2012)

I've got tracking numbers for my main account, and the second account that I just canceled. My box page hasn't updated yet, but the canceled account box will be a complete surprise! I hope this means I'll get several of the items from the spoiler video. I've already gotten two of the things in the second account, so it has the potential to be really amazing this month.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 6, 2012)

My tracking number has populated as well....I hope that means I'm in the lucky 50% that will get their box shipped by the 10th!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 6, 2012)

i have shipping info too.. but i always end up getting it posted before it actually sends.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have shipping info too.. but i always end up getting it posted before it actually sends.


 Last month my shipping info was posted on the 10th, and I didn't get my box till the 30th. hahahaha I have tracking in both accts right now...I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Just an FYI - Sephora has the 3 pack of the colors on clearance for $10!Â  I bought them, they're very nice!


 Thanks so much Mariah, I'm headed their after work.


----------



## JessP (Nov 6, 2012)

Just checked and my tracking number is also up. I'm more excited for this month than I have been for the last two (maybe because chocolate is involved? lol).


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2012)

Tracking numbers are up on all of the accounts I track, but this actually makes me *more* nervous about shipping:  There is usually a huge staggering of shipping on these accounts.  I usually see a couple of them showing up with tracking  the same date, and the last one usually ships a week after the first.  All accounts have tracking numbers, but none actually show as active in UPS.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a tracking number under my account already as well.


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I unsubscribed and got myself a gift sub with points to see if they improve. And sure enough I got the Eyeko Skinny eyeliner, Mary-lou, and MOX lip butter in my "Welcome" box
> 
> ...


How did you give yourself a gift subscription?  I want that box!


----------



## CinD (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I unsubscribed and got myself a gift sub with points to see if they improve. And sure enough I got the Eyeko Skinny eyeliner, Mary-lou, and MOX lip butter in my "Welcome" box
> 
> ...


Do birchbox normally give out special items in the first box for new subscribers?


----------



## CaWo (Nov 6, 2012)

me too! Here we come UPS!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 6, 2012)

So I'm still missing an item from my October box. Supposedly a replacement was sent on the 12th but I didn't get it. I sent them an email two weeks later,  the Friday before last -- before the hurricane hit. Obviously they couldn't get to it, and I wasn't expecting them to, but I can't review my item and get the points if I don't have it obviously. Do you think it would be douchey still right now to call them and ask about it? I've waited like 3.5 weeks at this point now... It's such a #firstworldproblem


----------



## CaWo (Nov 6, 2012)

As long as they don't send me the maple bacon flavor! 



 I just can't combine chocolate and bacon...my taste buds aren't on board yet!!


----------



## CaWo (Nov 6, 2012)

I think it would be okay to contact them now that things have settled down. They said that they are all back to normal so I would just "remind" them that you're missing something...you are paying for it after all.


----------



## CaWo (Nov 6, 2012)

I think it would be okay to contact them now that things have settled down. They said that they are all back to normal so I would just "remind" them that you're missing something.....you are paying for it.








> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm still missing an item from my October box. Supposedly a replacement was sent on the 12th but I didn't get it. I sent them an email two weeks later,  the Friday before last -- before the hurricane hit. Obviously they couldn't get to it, and I wasn't expecting them to, but I can't review my item and get the points if I don't have it obviously. Do you think it would be douchey still right now to call them and ask about it? I've waited like 3.5 weeks at this point now... It's such a #firstworldproblem


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 6, 2012)

welp my november tracking is on my account, but i highly doubt it has shipped since i haven't gotten an email.


----------



## cosmia (Nov 6, 2012)

My tracking isn't up yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaWo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it would be okay to contact them now that things have settled down. They said that they are all back to normal so I would just "remind" them that you're missing something...you are paying for it after all.


I called and ended up talking to Paulina. So they shipped the item, and then that got lost too. o r z Terrible luck. They're out of that sample though, so she comped me 100 points, which is really nice, but I'm still super sad sad because it was the boscia Cleansing Gel: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/boscia-purfiying-cleansing-gel I'm always up for trying new trying new facial wash things because my skin is so sensitive and gets aggravated at random things... I'd just shell out to try the full-size but the last time I purchased a full-sized boscia product, it irritated my skin too much and then I got stuck with it because I wasn't familiar with Sephora's return policy then. I wanted to try the sample first to see if it'd be worth it.

Has anyone had any luck getting samples from boscia directly? : It seems in the samples thread everyone said they were foil packets, and that's not going to be enough for me to know. Do you think it's worth it to contact them?

Also, Paulina says they are all doing well. I'm glad everyone is okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 6, 2012)

if anyone wants a birchbox promo code please let me know via pm. i don't plan on using it. they had some promo on their fb about voting and they dm'ed me the code on twitter. i am going to sephora for the vib sale instead. i don't know when it expires but if you spend $40 you get 40 bonus points.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're out of that sample though, so she comped me 100 points, which is really nice, but I'm still super sad sad because it was the boscia Cleansing Gel: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/boscia-purfiying-cleansing-gel I'm always up for trying new trying new facial wash things because my skin is so sensitive and gets aggravated at random things... I'd just shell out to try the full-size but the last time I purchased a full-sized boscia product, it irritated my skin too much and then I got stuck with it because I wasn't familiar with Sephora's return policy then. I wanted to try the sample first to see if it'd be worth it.


 I'd recommend going to a Sephora that carries Boscia - if they don't have samples they will pump some out into one of the little sample tubs, which should get you a solid few washes, if not more.  I have this exact cleanser, and you really don't need much.  Also, I have uber sensitive skin as well, and it doesn't get angry at this stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd recommend going to a Sephora that carries Boscia - if they don't have samples they will pump some out into one of the little sample tubs, which should get you a solid few washes, if not more.  I have this exact cleanser, and you really don't need much.  Also, I have uber sensitive skin as well, and it doesn't get angry at this stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooh good idea! Thanks for reminding me. The first thing I ever got from boscia was the Clear Complexion Mask with Botanical Blast (which I also don't think Sephora carries anymore) and it burns my skin. I just went back to my Nutriganics TBS mask. It made me super sad about the brand and now I have this bizarre semi-unhappiness with the brand because I'm stuck with it, haha. It was so expensive I loathe to just give it away

I  need to return something to Sephora anyway so I'll just ask for a sample when I do that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank goodness for Sephora's excellent CS, right?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 6, 2012)

Also... was this the item they were talking about in the preview vid? http://www.sephora.com/all-over-shimmer-liquid-luminizer-set-P312115?skuId=1429604 It looks like the same thing as what's in the BB shop right now (without any reviews, so it's new!)


----------



## Lisa N (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also... was this the item they were talking about in the preview vid? http://www.sephora.com/all-over-shimmer-liquid-luminizer-set-P312115?skuId=1429604 It looks like the same thing as what's in the BB shop right now (without any reviews, so it's new!)


Yep, that's it.  $20 in the BB shop, or half price at Sephora.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm not getting excited about the shipping # ...last month it took 2 weeks after getting the number for it to get updated.


----------



## njachym13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Got my shipping info today, so hopefully I'm in that lucky 50%


----------



## CaWo (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh good idea! Thanks for reminding me. The first thing I ever got from boscia was the Clear Complexion Mask with Botanical Blast (which I also don't think Sephora carries anymore) and it burns my skin. I just went back to my Nutriganics TBS mask. It made me super sad about the brand and now I have this bizarre semi-unhappiness with the brand because I'm stuck with it, haha. It was so expensive I loathe to just give it away
> ...


 I also received a sample from my last Sephora order that was Boscia black hydrating gel



. Haven't tried it yet but it sounds really cool! Maybe they have that too you could try!? Just an idea!


----------



## CaWo (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *njachym13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping info today, so hopefully I'm in that lucky 50%


 I got mine too but I wish they would put up the box pics!


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 6, 2012)

has anyone had any luck with seeing any of the boxes using the special url code? i can't seem to figure it out...


----------



## OiiO (Nov 6, 2012)

When you buy a gift subscription you get a code which you can enter in the gift area to attach that subscription to your main Birchbox account. Usually welcome boxes are awful and filled with old samples and foil packets, which is why I was so surprised that mine turned out to be so awesome 







> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you give yourself a gift subscription?  I want that box!


 Quote: Originally Posted by *CinD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do birchbox normally give out special items in the first box for new subscribers?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm eagerly waiting for my notices and profile to update. Wonder what else is coming this month...am I the only one always happy to see chocolate? Dark is even better lol.


----------



## murflegirl (Nov 6, 2012)

I've got shipping info but it hasn't updated yet. Now that I've checked it, I don't think I'll be checking any more until I get the box. Birchbox used to be so wonderful for me because it was a surprise and this month I'm going to do my best to return to that state of mind!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 6, 2012)

My shipping info has posted, but I haven't gotten an email yet. Trying hard to remember to be zen about Birchbox this month. Ohm...


----------



## CinD (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you buy a gift subscription you get a code which you can enter in the gift area to attach that subscription to your main Birchbox account. Usually welcome boxes are awful and filled with old samples and foil packets, which is why I was so surprised that mine turned out to be so awesome


 



October was my first month and those were the items I got. I saw in some pictures that I googled that people got welcome items? But I wasn't sure if those pictures are old or not. Anyways, since that was my first box, I don't even know if it is considered a good box or not. I mean, I DO like the Mox and Mary-Lou, but that was about it. So it would help a lot if you guys can tell me in your opinion if this box is a good box or not


----------



## cosmia (Nov 6, 2012)

I would say it's a good box. I'm sure someone will disagree but that's the fun of Birchbox.


----------



## birchhughes (Nov 6, 2012)

> October was my first month and those were the items I got. I saw in some pictures that I googled that people got welcome items? But I wasn't sure if those pictures are old or not. Anyways, since that was my first box, I don't even know if it is considered a good box or not. I mean, I DO like the Mox and Mary-Lou, but that was about it. So it would help a lot if you guys can tell me in your opinion if this box is a good box or not :wassatt:


 I would have loved that box!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CinD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 whether or not it is a good box is totally subjective. do you like the products? would you use them? would you buy them? that's basically how i judge getting a box. what i might think is an awesome product someone else might totally hate.


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 6, 2012)

i gifted my self a gift subscription &amp; this was my welcome box for october. i have two accounts other than this one &amp; this has by far been my favorite box.


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 6, 2012)

also i'm pretty sure this spoiler was already in the spoiler video... but they posted it on their blog &amp; fb page

here is the blog link: http://blog.birchbox.com/post/35164271002/the-texturizing-spray-that-totally-changed-our-lives


----------



## CinD (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooo eyeliner



I prefer makeup products. I recently subscribed to Ipsy. This month will be my first month! EKKKKKKKK


----------



## CinD (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whether or not it is a good box is totally subjective. do you like the products? would you use them? would you buy them? that's basically how i judge getting a box. what i might think is an awesome product someone else might totally hate.



Ive used the Mary-Lou and Mox and love them both. My mom liked the perfume. Hair tye was a bit pointless to me, and the bag IMO is a ziplock bag with a print on it. Overall, I think it's alright.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Woah that's a good welcome box. Much much better than mine. ^^; But mine was better than my goop box so I should've waited to complain.


----------



## amidea (Nov 6, 2012)

i got a gift subscription as well and just got my welcome box (i've been subbed for 6 months already) and it's much better than some of the other ones i've seen in previous months!  i got the mox botanicals lip balm, eyeko skinny liquid liner in navy blue, mary-lou manizer, and viva la juicy la fleur.  also a heart shaped nail file as the extra.  i'm excited to try the lip balm and eyeliner!  

but does anyone know how we review welcome boxes from gift subs?  this is coming in between my october and november boxes so not sure how that works...


----------



## Hilde (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I called and ended up talking to Paulina. So they shipped the item, and then that got lost too. o r z Terrible luck. They're out of that sample though, so she comped me 100 points, which is really nice, but I'm still super sad sad because it was the boscia Cleansing Gel: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/boscia-purfiying-cleansing-gel I'm always up for trying new trying new facial wash things because my skin is so sensitive and gets aggravated at random things... I'd just shell out to try the full-size but the last time I purchased a full-sized boscia product, it irritated my skin too much and then I got stuck with it because I wasn't familiar with Sephora's return policy then. I wanted to try the sample first to see if it'd be worth it.


 I traded for this sample and my stupid sensitive skin loves it so much. Glowy skin, smaller pores, the shebang. It doesn't dry and works really well with my Clarisonic. I definitely recommend trying it. I know I'm buying a full size when I run out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (OK now this almost sounds like a commercial haha!)


----------



## sofivv18 (Nov 6, 2012)

Im sorry but that box is just a bunch of left overs like the hair ties are wayy small ...the bags are kinda blahhh if you think about it...the perfume and the other things are pretty good thought  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...im acutally thinking of cancelling birchbox... because i just rather buy makeup i acutally want then getting snacks that i dont want to eat or petty little things.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I traded for this sample and my stupid sensitive skin loves it so much. Glowy skin, smaller pores, the shebang. It doesn't dry and works really well with my Clarisonic. I definitely recommend trying it. I know I'm buying a full size when I run out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (OK now this almost sounds like a commercial haha!)


 ahaha now you and everyone else is making me even more sad this got lost. I actually really would've preferred getting the sample to the $10 credit! Maybe someday UPS MI will find it again and it will just magically show up in my mailbox. ): I'm pretty sure people whose BBs were lost last month feel exactly the same way.

I'm definitely going to sephora and asking them. I'll ask for the other gel CaWo was talking about as well. Haha, poor sephora. Well, not considering how much money is going out of my pockets and into theirs right now...


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 6, 2012)

So do first time bb subscribers get the welcome box or is it just the gift subscriptions?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 7, 2012)

I think it's just the gift subscriptions. I gave a gift sub to a friend for her birthday and she got a welcome box. My other friend who just wanted a sub had just gotten off the waitlist and subbed and she did not get a welcome box for her first box.


----------



## amidea (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So do first time bb subscribers get the welcome box or is it just the gift subscriptions?


 i didn't get one when i first joined but i just got one now when i got a gift sub, and it wasn't really connected with a particular month (i got mine today and they easily could have waited until the november box).


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CinD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oooooooooooooooo eyeliner
> ...


 Ipsy is a great subscription if you prefer makeup products. Last month's bag was ridiculously awesome and this month's looks like it will be a close match!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 7, 2012)

It looks like my box shipped already! It shows it being processed yesterday and transferred to my MI facility today! Check your tracking pages!!!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 7, 2012)

My box has already shipped too! It weighs .4410 and should be here by the 13th, but hopefully I get it before then.


----------



## sky595 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine is showing my information as well, with a weight of .4370. It is set to arrive on the 13th as well. The sizes seemed sort of decent in the spoiler video, so I'm trying not to be judgmental about this low-ish box weight lol.


----------



## jorja628 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box has already shipped too! It weighs .4410 and should be here by the 13th, but hopefully I get it before then.


 My info is similar:

Weight (lbs.):
0.4440
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 13 2012

Do you remember which box you had last month? I had box 11.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jorja628* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My info is similar:
> ...


 I had box 11 too.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 7, 2012)

refresh, refresh, refresh


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 7, 2012)

My box has shipped too... Yay!! My weight is .4420 and delivery date is 11/13. Last month I got box 1


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone want a new sub?


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 7, 2012)

I was SO not expecting this, but my box shipped! Whoooo!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 7, 2012)

So I Jane tracking numbers for all 3 boxes. 2 have updated. The first one is .4370 and the second one is .4400. And they are both set to arrive on the 13th.


----------



## MrsMeow (Nov 7, 2012)

I didn't get a shipping email, but my information has updated, and I have a delivery date of the 13th, and a weight of .5780!  I tend to get mine a day or two before the estimated arrival date, so there is a slight chance I'll get mine on the 10th.  Fingers crossed, maybe I can actually stay away from peeking this month!


----------



## MidnightPrayer (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine shipped as well:

Weight (lbs.): 0.4480

 Can't wait!


----------



## amidea (Nov 7, 2012)

no shipping info for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  question for people who have gotten gift subscriptions in addition to their regular sub - if i just got my welcome box yesterday (it was sent before i attached my gift sub to my regular sub) will i still get the regular november box or are they counting this as my "november" box? i'm hoping the former because i'm actually looking forward to this month.


----------



## emily9763 (Nov 7, 2012)

PackageID:
  Sequence Number:
  Zip Code:
15227
Weight (lbs.):
0.4340
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 13 2012
      
I had box 8 for the last 3 months but I changed my profile this month because I got anti frizz serum 3 months in a row. I also usually get my box at least a day before it is expected!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 7, 2012)

They're counting it as your November box, because I received mine at the end of October and it said my next box will ship in December.



> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no shipping info for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  question for people who have gotten gift subscriptions in addition to their regular sub - if i just got my welcome box yesterday (it was sent before i attached my gift sub to my regular sub) will i still get the regular november box or are they counting this as my "november" box? i'm hoping the former because i'm actually looking forward to this month.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're counting it as your November box, because I received mine at the end of October and it said my next box will ship in December.


Right, and I got the October welcome box and it wasn't nearly as impressive. I actually sent them a very angry message on facebook about how they needed to stop putting terrible things in the welcome box because it was supposed to be a gift and it's kind of insulting to give someone a ziploc bag as a part of a gift. I am not sure that had anything to do with it or even influenced it, I'm really glad they stepped it up. Aaah I wish I'd gotten that welcome box though. It is filled with super awesome things *grabby  hands*


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 7, 2012)

No shipping info for me. Boo


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Nov 7, 2012)

check your pts....I was missing one as well and they said they would send another.....it never came then checked my pts and they gave me 100pts for it......so thinking they did that instead of sending sample.....


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 7, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## arendish (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, finally reactivated my BB account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a tracking number, but no shipping info yet. I'm okay with that. In the past I've gotten some of the later boxes and they've been excellent (full-sized makeup or other great samples).


----------



## classybroad (Nov 7, 2012)

I have tracking but no info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 7, 2012)

Maybe one of you will know the answer to this mystery...

I've been checking out the Oscar Blandi page on Birchbox    http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brand-view-all/?brand=oscar-blandi The travel size and the full size spray are listed as 4oz, but the prices are very different! I'm thinking this is a mistake. Does anyone know what the real sizes are?


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 7, 2012)

My tracking info hasn't updated. Womp womp.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Birchbox gods do you hear me... Please please grace my box with the stila iluminizer, either color, I'm not picky...


Amen!  Me too.  Just cause I love Stila and in the 9 or 10 months I've been with BB I still haven't gotten anything from Stila despite all the Stila they send out.


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe one of you will know the answer to this mystery...
> 
> I've been checking out the Oscar Blandi page on Birchbox    http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brand-view-all/?brand=oscar-blandi The travel size and the full size spray are listed as 4oz, but the prices are very different! I'm thinking this is a mistake. Does anyone know what the real sizes are?


 Not that it's the same product, but I imagine the sizes are the same.  Sephora has the travel listed as 1.4 and full size as 4 - along with an even smaller at .75

http://www.sephora.com/pronto-invisible-volumizing-dry-shampoo-spray-P261133?skuId=1249929


----------



## plutorayz (Nov 7, 2012)

Eff yes.I wonder if the pages are redirecting yet..Hmmmmmmmmm.

I totally have my fingers crossed for the OLO stuff

Weight (lbs.):
0.4780
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 13 2012


----------



## Lisa N (Nov 7, 2012)

Quite a few items have just been added to the shop, including a bunch of gift sets.  No limited edition boxes yet though.  The OLO serum is a 2 pack for $59.  I'm glad I should get my 9 month discount this month, I can finally use all the points I've been hoarding.


----------



## bwgraham (Nov 7, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 
0.4450
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 13 2012


just got mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 7, 2012)

the birchbox website is currently down for maintenance, so fingers crossed that the november boxes and LE christmas box will be on there when they're done! 

edit: the website is back up &amp; the holiday shop is on there now!!


----------



## Lisa N (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the birchbox website is currently down for maintenance, so fingers crossed that the november boxes and LE christmas box will be on there when they're done!


They added a holiday section, but still no LE box.  Tons of other good stuff though!


----------



## jesmari (Nov 7, 2012)

OOh I like the new holiday gift sets they just added! I have my eye on that Caudalie set..


----------



## trillian (Nov 7, 2012)

Okay, I'm confused.

How does having a tracking number spoil the surprise?  They moved the tracking number to the Account Settings page "so we don't ruin the surprise."  But it's just a tracking number.  You don't see any tracking information unless you click on it.

However, once they update your Box page for that month, they DO ruin the surprise by showing you all the goodies you're getting that month before you get them!

Huh?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *trillian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I'm confused.
> 
> ...


 I think they mean they don't want you to have to go to the box page to track your package so in case you don't want to see your box contents you don't have to (whereas before, you'd have to see your box contents to track a package, now you don't have to click on the box tab unless you want to)


----------



## sinatraskitten (Nov 7, 2012)

> I havent received anything that they showed in the video,so I would be happy to get any of those items.As long as its not another freakin tili bag, paper coaster,hair band, or note card . I want beauty products,dammit!! (LOL).And Im gonna save my points for the LE box.


 What is the LE box?


----------



## Alycia (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey I was pondering items that birchbox could send us as "extras" and I really though I could use a nice pair of gloves since it will soon be cold in my area. I know that some people live in areas that gloves might not be useful. What other items can you guys think of?


----------



## Shatae (Nov 7, 2012)

Shipping updated!  .438 lbs.  Projected for Monday, which means I'll most likely get it Friday this week instead.  I'm thinking this month they are sending us yarn so we can knit our own gloves.....and they may send the needles to do that in May.  LOL.  Anyhow, hoping for some goodies this month!


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 7, 2012)

One of their spoilers:


----------



## iluvteffy (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of their spoilers:
> 
> ...


----------



## beautynewbie (Nov 7, 2012)

Shipping updated for me as well! Weight (lbs.): 0.5670 Projected Delivery Date: Nov 13 2012 Holiday shop has lots of goodies, the gift sets are pretty good! Can't wait to see what the LE boxes will offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of their spoilers:
> 
> ...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure it will come in the form of a single use foil packet. lol


They sent out the Miracle Skin Transformer last month and it was 2 foil packets, so this will probably be the same.


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They sent out the Miracle Skin Transformer last month and it was 2 foil packets, so this will probably be the same.


 You're probably right. Two uses!! Wooo hooooo!!


----------



## trillian (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they mean they don't want you to have to go to the box page to track your package so in case you don't want to see your box contents you don't have to (whereas before, you'd have to see your box contents to track a package, now you don't have to click on the box tab unless you want to)


 Ohhhh, okay.  THAT makes sense!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 7, 2012)

The Jouer Sparkle and Pop crackers look absolutely adorable, I would love for them to put one in every December Birchbox. I have been obsessed with christmas crackers since I was little. My mom would get different fancy brands with all sorts of fun goodies every year.


----------



## MrsMeow (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They sent out the Miracle Skin Transformer last month and it was 2 foil packets, so this will probably be the same.


I got a Miracle Skin Transformer a couple months ago that was in a tube.  The body one I think?  I'm too lazy to double-check the website, but I think I got it in my first one, which was the Gossip Girl birchbox, whenever that was.


----------



## KasiaJones (Nov 7, 2012)

i need this! hopefully its not a foil packet!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of their spoilers:


----------



## Hilde (Nov 7, 2012)

That picture is the best thing I've seen all day haha.


----------



## beautynewbie (Nov 7, 2012)

Just got my shipment email. I am impressed considering I got my replacement box a few days ago!


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sky595* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is showing my information as well, with a weight of .4370. It is set to arrive on the 13th as well. The sizes seemed sort of decent in the spoiler video, so I'm trying not to be judgmental about this low-ish box weight lol.


 Mine is .4370 too!  It is set to arrive on the 10th, but I live in NYC so it could be the same box!  Yay, potential  box twin!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Jouer Sparkle and Pop crackers look absolutely adorable, I would love for them to put one in every December Birchbox. I have been obsessed with christmas crackers since I was little. My mom would get different fancy brands with all sorts of fun goodies every year.


I know! I wish they would put them in the regular boxes, but I think it may be more likely for them to go into the LE box. I'm getting antsy about the LE boxes.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2012)

OMG I LOVE THIS PICTURE! LOL


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 7, 2012)

To anybody wondering about the John Freida full size discrepancies, I got the texturizer in an Allure Beauty Box, and it is 4oz, full size. The Volumizinf Invisible dry shampoo from Ulta is 5oz full size. The regular dry shampoo is 3.2 oz. (also full size from an allure beauty box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think they just sell the products in different sizes, not two different sizes per product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2012)

The 50-year-old's profile shipped on the 6th, and the weight is 0.506.  That box usually gets something higher-end that I'm not really interested in (Osmotics cream, Eyeko liquid liner, Dior mascara, stila one-step bronzer), so it will be interesting to see what's in there this time around.


----------



## sky595 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is .4370 too!  It is set to arrive on the 10th, but I live in NYC so it could be the same box!  Yay, potential  box twin!


 Yayyyyy! Well if happen to get yours any earlier, FEEL FREE to spoil! The anticipation kills me every month! I'm down in Florida, so unfortunately the date given is usually pretty accurate. Hopefully there's something good inside!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like to think that this cat represents the vast majority of us. That face. I love it.


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 7, 2012)

No shipping info for me yet. Here's hoping!


----------



## artemis76 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MidnightPrayer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine shipped as well:
> 
> ...


box twins!


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 7, 2012)

What a great surprise to already have my shipping email - AND for it to be updated!  It's in NY &amp; .4526 lbs; projected deliver for the 13th.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 7, 2012)

I can't believe I actually got an e-mail this early with projected deliver for Nov. 13th!!

I haven't received a box yet in the first wave of boxes so this should be different.

I always seem to get one of those boxes that come towards the end with different items from everyone...so this should be exciting!


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Nov 7, 2012)

Got my shipping email tonight! I have been so busy I haven't even thought to check; compared to my usual obsessing over my box everyday until arrival. I was not expecting it so soon with all of the recovery still going on. 

Yay! I am dying to know what I am getting!





Weight (lbs.):
0.4650
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 13 2012


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 8, 2012)

HAHAHAHA. There are cranberry SoyJoy bars in the store now. I'd be willing to bet that half of us are getting chocolate and half are getting SoyJoy bars.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHAHAHA. There are cranberry SoyJoy bars in the store now. I'd be willing to bet that half of us are getting chocolate and half are getting SoyJoy bars.


oh..I actually really like those bars


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Jouer Sparkle and Pop crackers look absolutely adorable, I would love for them to put one in every December Birchbox. I have been obsessed with christmas crackers since I was little. My mom would get different fancy brands with all sorts of fun goodies every year.


I'm like a little kid with those things too! I think I know what I might spend points on next!


----------



## considerately (Nov 8, 2012)

^ This!  I completely agree.. what a great surprise to get in the boxes.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *considerately* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ This!  I completely agree.. what a great surprise to get in the boxes.


 


> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm like a little kid with those things too! I think I know what I might spend points on next!


 Yes, it would be fun for everybody to get a different one. A really cute idea. We can only hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hated my december box last year, enough to not have my boyfriend renew my yearly sub, I have been month to month all year. Thankfully it was amazing in January, but I want this December box to be super cute since they are having a Holiday shop and everything ! I found a picture of the goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The champagne bubbles, the ring, noise maker (and crown not pictured) plus the lip enhancer (or lip butter or lipgloss)





LOL at not even having Nov's box and already speculating about December's box. If they are no good, at least I got the two sample kits from Sephora I wanted. I prefer samples to 20% off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 8, 2012)

Got a notice for one account and my weight is .443... Hoping for some good stuff. I've finally accumulated 400 points on an account..so I better check out the new stuff in the shop!


----------



## calexxia (Nov 8, 2012)

http://www.glamour.com/beauty/blogs/girls-in-the-beauty-department/2012/11/special-delivery-how-birchbox.html


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2012)

Aww! That's sweet of the folks at Birchbox! (Especially considering they themselves were without power and in some cases water for a week!)


----------



## vogliadivintage (Nov 8, 2012)

I am SOOO excited about all the new stuff in the shop!  They've added Shea Terra Organics, more natural products and lots of really great gift sets.  I would mostly love everything new they have in the store, and I'm really a stickler for products that go on my skin!


----------



## emily9763 (Nov 8, 2012)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this already but I noticed that the Plus 2 Sample packs are up with new products added in.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/25-and-under-2/pick-two-pack


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 8, 2012)

My box is already in my state! Hopefully I get it tomorrow.


----------



## zorabell (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SOOO excited about all the new stuff in the shop!  They've added Shea Terra Organics, more natural products and lots of really great gift sets.  I would mostly love everything new they have in the store, and I'm really a stickler for products that go on my skin!


 This makes me sooo HAPPY!!!!


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Nov 8, 2012)

One of my boxes shipped yesterday too!  Weight is 0.6880...should be here Saturday since it's already moving!  Yea!  I am actually really excited for this month.  Now to check my other account for updates all day.  Lol.


----------



## BridgetPS (Nov 8, 2012)

I never received my October box.  They are giving me the november box for free.  I am worried though, b/c my tracking # still isn't tracking, and that's what happened with my october box that I never got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynewbie (Nov 8, 2012)

Whoa! That's a heavy one! Can't wait to see the goodies!


----------



## beautynewbie (Nov 8, 2012)

> One of my boxes shipped yesterday too!Â  Weight is 0.6880...should be here Saturday since it's already moving!Â  Yea!Â  I am actually really excited for this month.Â  Now to check my other account for updates all day.Â  Lol.


p That ^^^^^ was for you lol


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 8, 2012)

I have two boxes, the first one I've had since June and the second one I just started last month.

My first one is pretty heavy, but I'm not sure if that's good or not. I don't have any tracking on my 2nd box yet.

Weight (lbs.): 
0.7420


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 8, 2012)

hmm.. i didn't even bother looking because i hadn't gotten a shipping notice yet. I have a number assigned, but i don't think it's actually shipped yet. I got mine really early last month, so I think it's my turn to wait. Actually with all my subs. They all same early last month, so i think they will all be later. (i think i get Wantable tomorrow and SS Monday- nothing else has even shipped out of BB, IPSY, LwF, and Goodies)


----------



## salth04 (Nov 8, 2012)

My box is being sent to the wrong state for the second month in a row. Never received october and it looks like this month will be yet another "lost box". So disappointed. I don't understand why this keeps happening.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *salth04* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box is being sent to the wrong state for the second month in a row. Never received october and it looks like this month will be yet another "lost box". So disappointed. I don't understand why this keeps happening.


 That's awful! Is it a state you moved from or just a random state they keep sending them too?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 8, 2012)

My tracking info has updated! My box weighs 0.7489 with a projected delivery of Nov. 13th. I'm quite impressed that they've sent a few waves of boxes out so early!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2012)

dang it seems like everyone who has gotten their tracking has had it updated. mine hasn't and it came up the first day they were available (not surprised, it's done that for the last three months)


----------



## BagLady (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dang it seems like everyone who has gotten their tracking has had it updated. mine hasn't and it came up the first day they were available (not surprised, it's done that for the last three months)


 I have a tracking # too that hasn't updated! :-(


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking info has updated! My box weighs 0.7489 with a projected delivery of Nov. 13th. I'm quite impressed that they've sent a few waves of boxes out so early!!


 Ours are very close in weight (mine is 0.7420) and mine is also due 11/13. Shall I say we are box twins!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ours are very close in weight (mine is 0.7420) and mine is also due 11/13. Shall I say we are box twins!


 Awesome! Here's to hoping it's a good box haha. I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never received my October box.  They are giving me the november box for free.  I am worried though, b/c my tracking # still isn't tracking, and that's what happened with my october box that I never got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same Thing with me. No October box, and tracking doesn't work for Novembers.


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 8, 2012)

I just got my box and I am sooo impressed! I think Birchbox knew I was planning to cancel


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the Mox lipbalm, the Lulu Organics hair powder, the One Love Organics aromatic body serum and a full sized (!) ModelCo fibre lashxtend lengthening mascara! My extra was a men's cologne sample (meh) but everything else is amazing!


----------



## messjess18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Where are the Limited Edition boxes? I'm dying over here waiting for them to come out haha. Since the Holiday shop opened yesterday, I'm hoping the Limited Edition boxes will come out today. Anyone else gonna buy one?


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box and I am sooo impressed! I think Birchbox knew I was planning to cancel
> 
> Ooh, that is a great box!  I'm hoping all the boxes have a nice full size item this month!


----------



## emily9763 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box and I am sooo impressed! I think Birchbox knew I was planning to cancel
> 
> I got the Mox lipbalm, the Lulu Organics hair powder, the One Love Organics aromatic body serum and a full sized (!) ModelCo fibre lashxtend lengthening mascara! My extra was a men's cologne sample (meh) but everything else is amazing!


 What was your box weight?


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 8, 2012)

Aw, I clearly don't know how to work the spoilers blurb on my phone. Sorry, everyone!


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 8, 2012)

My box weight was .4370


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aw, I clearly don't know how to work the spoilers blurb on my phone. Sorry, everyone!


 What was your box weight?


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box and I am sooo impressed! I think Birchbox knew I was planning to cancel
> 
> I got the Mox lipbalm, the Lulu Organics hair powder, the One Love Organics aromatic body serum and a full sized (!) ModelCo fibre lashxtend lengthening mascara! My extra was a men's cologne sample (meh) but everything else is amazing!


 Congrats on getting your box so soon! I really hope I get that mascara


----------



## emily9763 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box weight was .4370


My weight is .4340 so could be the same! Although I hope there is no men's sample seeming that my fiance's birchbox man is linked to my account and he gets plenty of fragrance samples on his own!


----------



## wadedl (Nov 8, 2012)

I leave for Texas first thing tomorrow morning for 10 days, I will definitely be peeking at my Birchbox when it updates. I am so impatient! I just have to remind myself I will have all these wonderful surprises waiting when I get back. I have a Soda Stream from House Party coming too and that is the one that is really driving me crazy right now, I have been wanting one for a long time now.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 8, 2012)

Say what?!?!? Shipping is moving fast this time my box is already in my state about 5 hours from me...so hopefully by Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squidling (Nov 8, 2012)

Just got my box! Weight was .4400 for the record:

I'm so/so on this box. There's nothing that I don't like, per se - but there is also nothing that really wow's me at all...yet. Perhaps I'll be more excited for everything one I give it all a try, like usual, lol.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box! Weight was .4400 for the record:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 8, 2012)

I would SO use every single thing in that box except the hair powder. Well, my husband would get the cologne, but he'd use it! They had me at "mascara I have yet to try."


----------



## snuffles28 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never received my October box.  They are giving me the november box for free.  I am worried though, b/c my tracking # still isn't tracking, and that's what happened with my october box that I never got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm in the same boat! I sent Birchbox a Facebook message telling them just that, and they told me not to worry (which is what they told me last time) and to contact them in 3-5 days if the number doesn't activate (which is what they told me last time, and by the time I got a hold of them there were no boxes left!) Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Squidling (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that this is my box too. I'm actually excited to try everything in it!


I know once I actually give everything a try I'll probably find a product I can't live with out. I think I'm just bitter that I didn't get the chocolate! LOL!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know once I actually give everything a try I'll probably find a product I can't live with out. I think I'm just bitter that I didn't get the chocolate! LOL!


 Yea part of me wanted to try the chocolate


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, they should not be sending men's cologne in the regular birchboxes. Otherwise, that looks like a great box. I know I would be thrilled to get another mascara. If I get men's cologne, I will complain.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, they should not be sending men's cologne in the regular birchboxes. Otherwise, that looks like a great box. I know I would be thrilled to get another mascara. If I get men's cologne, I will complain.


 Word. Didn't they send that out in June and caught a lot of flack for that?  When does Birchbox ever learn their lessons (aka no food, less perfume, no men's items) smfh.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box! Weight was .4400 for the record:
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2012)

ugh they're giving out mens cologne to give away AGAIN?

maybe i'm stingy but i buy birchbox for MYSELF not to give to my boyfriend or my dad (and both hate stuff like that)


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that this is my box too. I'm actually excited to try everything in it!


 Im getting 2 of that box then... My weights are .4400 and .4370 so hmmmm


----------



## Steffi (Nov 8, 2012)

I really hope I don't get men's cologne.  I don't know anyone that could or would use it.

That said, there's a tracking number in my account info, but not updated nor have I gotten a shipping email yet.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm sure I'm in the minority here, but sometimes I really like the smell of men's cologne for myself!  Either alone or layered with something super floral to balance it a bit.


----------



## dizzymgd (Nov 8, 2012)

woo hoo! shipping information updated today!

Weight (lbs.): 
0.6760
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 13 2012



I'm in Texas, so we'll see when it arrives! Very excited about the weight.


----------



## lunadust (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box! Weight was .4400 for the record:
> 
> ...


----------



## emily9763 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh they're giving out mens cologne to give away AGAIN?
> 
> maybe i'm stingy but i buy birchbox for MYSELF not to give to my boyfriend or my dad (and both hate stuff like that)


 I feel the same way! My fiance' gets Birchbox Man (which I pay for &amp; is linked to the same account as my Birchbox) and he just got the John Varvatos cologne in his November box. I would be livid if I got that cologne in MY birchbox in general, and even more so if it was the same one that I just got through my bbox man account. Would that be considered a duplicate sample?


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 8, 2012)

Still no shipping info for me. I'm trying to be patient but I have a feeling its going to suck again this month.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel the same way! My fiance' gets Birchbox Man (which I pay for &amp; is linked to the same account as my Birchbox) and he just got the John Varvatos cologne in his November box. I would be livid if I got that cologne in MY birchbox in general, and even more so if it was the same one that I just got through my bbox man account. Would that be considered a duplicate sample?


 Probably not since his a different subscription from yours.


----------



## emily9763 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Probably not since his a different subscription from yours


  I understand that, but it is still under 1 account under my name &amp; email. That should be something they look at if they decide to send out Men's samples.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 8, 2012)

I have two accounts, and I have tracking numbers in both accounts, that have been there since a few days ago, no shipping email, and tracking isn't updating at all. Again. This is the exact same thing that happened last month, only this is earlier since last month my tracking was there on the 10th. My last box I received on the 30th and it wasn't even the box that they had showing on my account, (or is still showing for that matter) so I can't even leave feedback for it. I'm really hoping the same thing doesn't happen this month since nothing is going on with the tracking, but I'll be patient and wait till Monday, then I'm emailing yet again.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 8, 2012)

I haven't even gotten a shipping notification yet. Tracking number hasn't updated. I'm guessing I'm going to be getting one of the later boxes.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't even gotten a shipping notification yet. Tracking number hasn't updated. I'm guessing I'm going to be getting one of the later boxes.


Same here.  I'm hoping that means at least we'll get the chocolate as consolation.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 8, 2012)

Damn, I'm going to be super unenthused if I receive the Lulu hair powder again. LOL I started a new account last month by buying myself a gift sub, and the old account ended up with the Lulu's in the tragic box 3. It means I'm "at-risk" for getting it again in this new box XD;


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm a bit annoyed about the mens sample. The fact that their excuse for sending it is to "give it to your boyfriend" well...what about the single ladies? I know, I know you can obviously give it to any man, but it just rubs me the wrong way. This is a sub that is supposed to feature samples for us, not for us to have to give away, It's like them including a lipstick in the BB man and saying to give it to a lucky girl!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 8, 2012)

Omg I know. I really don't want it again!



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Damn, I'm going to be super unenthused if I receive the Lulu hair powder again. LOL I started a new account last month by buying myself a gift sub, and the old account ended up with the Lulu's in the tragic box 3. It means I'm "at-risk" for getting it again in this new box XD;


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping info for me. I'm trying to be patient but I have a feeling its going to suck again this month.


 I'm feeling the same way and hoping that my box actually shows up this month!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a bit annoyed about the mens sample. The fact that their excuse for sending it is to "give it to your boyfriend" well...what about the single ladies? I know, I know you can obviously give it to any man, but it just rubs me the wrong way. This is a sub that is supposed to feature samples for us, not for us to have to give away, It's like them including a lipstick in the BB man and saying to give it to a lucky girl!


 Haha I would LOVE if they put a lipstick in my boyfriend's BBM box. But I totally get your point.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understand that, but it is still under 1 account under my name &amp; email. That should be something they look at if they decide to send out Men's samples.


 Honestly, I think they look at them as two different subscriptions since one is BB and one is BBM and in doing so, they can send the same thing to both boxes without it being considered duplicate. It really shouldn't be a concern anyway though because there shouldn't be a chance of duplicates between a women's box and a men's box - I know I don't want to receive a cologne in my box that he already received in his and have to give it to him. Not fair! I like the idea in one of the posts above that if they're going to make me give my boyfriend one of my samples they should put something in his box for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a bit annoyed about the mens sample. The fact that their excuse for sending it is to "give it to your boyfriend" well...what about the single ladies? I know, I know you can obviously give it to any man, but it just rubs me the wrong way. This is a sub that is supposed to feature samples for us, not for us to have to give away, It's like them including a lipstick in the BB man and saying to give it to a lucky girl!


 I love how the card says to send the ~lucky guy on over to their site to learn about BB Man.. So as a way to sucker in more customers, you give your existing customers stuff that they wouldn't use as part of their paid box...? oookay. Although, to be fair, the scent that's on that card is something I actually wouldn't mind trying out for myself because I'm a sucker for citrus, and I'm usually really picky with perfume samples to the point they usually go straight to my mum or cousin.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a bit annoyed about the mens sample. The fact that their excuse for sending it is to "give it to your boyfriend" well...what about the single ladies? I know, I know you can obviously give it to any man, but it just rubs me the wrong way. This is a sub that is supposed to feature samples for us, not for us to have to give away, It's like them including a lipstick in the BB man and saying to give it to a lucky girl!


 Yeah. As someone who was dumped earlier this year after about a year of dating, I'm not really down with a "gift for the boyfriend." That's just the resentment talking, though. I mean, wait, I'm not bitter. &gt;_&gt;

I guess I could give the cologne to my cousin if I get it, provided he thinks it smells good. I feel weird about just tossing a random sample of something at a guy I know just to make sure it gets used. And how are we supposed to review it if it's to give away? I'm sure everyone will just lie (I don't like doing that), but I wonder if they are expecting us to give it to a guy and have him give us his review of it. "Here, *insert random guy here.* I got this vial of cologne that I'm not sure if either of us will like, but I need the virtual dollar that comes with the review of this product, so here's your homework: describe the texture of this product on a scale of 1-5." 

I read way too much into this.


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Nov 8, 2012)

> Haha I would LOVE if they put a lipstick in my boyfriend's BBM box. But I totally get your point.


 Meeeeee too!


----------



## javagirl87 (Nov 8, 2012)

lame. i just bought my bf the $50 fragrance sampler set from sephora, i do not need another men's sample.


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I would LOVE if they put a lipstick in my boyfriend's BBM box. But I totally get your point.


 I know right?  




 If they thought they got backlash about tea and lunabars, I can only imagine now...


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure I'm in the minority here, but sometimes I really like the smell of men's cologne for myself!  Either alone or layered with something super floral to balance it a bit.


 
My husband got that Varvatos sample in his BB Man this month and I would TOTALLY wear that for myself.  It just smells bright and clean.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 8, 2012)

I actually don't mind the men's sample at all. I hope my boyfriend likes it


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love how the card says to send the ~lucky guy on over to their site to learn about BB Man.. So as a way to sucker in more customers, you give your existing customers stuff that they wouldn't use as part of their paid box...? oookay. Although, to be fair, the scent that's on that card is something I actually wouldn't mind trying out for myself because I'm a sucker for citrus, and I'm usually really picky with perfume samples to the point they usually go straight to my mum or cousin.


 EXACTLY! This too, it's a blatant in your face way to get more customers, kinda like how they zoom in ass numbingly close to a cell phone on a tv show. You're not fooling anyone BB. And if this guy in question had a BBM subscription of his own, then he wouldn't need the token sample from you now would he? 

I like some mens cologne as well, i'm a sucker for Polo!


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 8, 2012)

i subscribe to three boxes and not one has the tracking info updated.... figures. but I feel like if people are already getting their birchboxes then birchbox should tell us what is in ours. i'm really itching to see what is going to be in the different boxes and i really wish they would update the website. As for the men's cologne samples I don't particularly like it because I don't have boyfriend... but then again it issss an extra. &amp; personally i like the men's extra better than those dumb nut bars that i'm allergic to. I guess this extra I could actually use if I want to...


----------



## BagLady (Nov 8, 2012)

My tracking #s still haven't updated. Boo! :-( So jealous of you girls getting your boxes!

FYI The Pick 2 sample pack is back!!


----------



## classybroad (Nov 8, 2012)

My husband does not wear any cologne. I have gifted him cologne for 6 years and watched it sit there and collect dust. If I get cologne I will scream. I have never complained about birchbox, always been happy and polite but it is a women's beauty box and I don't want any man items in there. And I am not gifting some tiny vial to any other man I know either. What a joke.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EXACTLY! This too, it's a blatant in your face way to get more customers, kinda like how they zoom in ass numbingly close to a cell phone on a tv show. You're not fooling anyone BB. And if this guy in question had a BBM subscription of his own, then he wouldn't need the token sample from you now would he?
> 
> I like some mens cologne as well, i'm a sucker for Polo!


 ahaha or when CBS shows us Bing as their search engines... Makes me laugh every single time. Yeah, I think it sucks most for the gals that have SOs that sub to BB Man and even already received this particular sample in one of their past boxes.

I quite liked the Lacoste one I got as a sample over the summer, but I don't even remember the name of it oops. I like musky scents in general - not a big fan of super sweet ones.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure I'm in the minority here, but sometimes I really like the smell of men's cologne for myself!  Either alone or layered with something super floral to balance it a bit.


 Nope, I'm wearing Viktor and Rolf Spicebomb right now!  I got the sample from Sephora and didn't even process the 'pour homme' on the package.


----------



## classybroad (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking #s still haven't updated. Boo! :-( So jealous of you girls getting your boxes!
> 
> FYI The Pick 2 sample pack is back!!


I just bought the set of 4 jouer poppers and got a pick 2 pack for free. Any order over $25 comes with a free pick 2 but you need to add it to cart.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just bought the set of 4 jouer poppers and got a pick 2 pack for free. Any order over $25 comes with a free pick 2 but you need to add it to cart.


 Post pictures when you get it... I wonder  how big the sample will be


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 8, 2012)

> I just bought the set of 4 jouer poppers and got a pick 2 pack for free. Any order over $25 comes with a free pick 2 but you need to add it to cart.


 I'm do confused on what the jouer poppers are! Lol I even looked on the website what are they?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 8, 2012)

I hope I get the cologne sample. I spray them on my boyfriends clothes in the closet. He forgets to use anything I give him except if its in the shower, then I can't get him to stop using my expensive "FOR COLOR TREATED HAIR" products. He likes to smell like a pretty lady when he gets in the shower apparently. He likes the wen, which is good because I can't use it and it keeps coming in my nbtt from QVC. I got mox on one of my accounts so perhaps I can get the mascara box on the other account Shipping updated on one account


----------



## classybroad (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm do confused on what the jouer poppers are! Lol I even looked on the website what are they?


In England there are these things called crackers or poppers that are placed on the christmas place setting and they pop or crack open. Inside are little treats- jokes, games, fortunes, chocolate, presents, ect. This is jouers version I never would have bought if I did not have an amazing sister, sister in law, and cousin to gift these to.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm do confused on what the jouer poppers are! Lol I even looked on the website what are they?


 I think they are like these things you get on New Year's Eve that you pop open by pulling at each end and they are full of confetti, except these have suprise samples of Jouer products inside them along with those other things they listed.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm do confused on what the jouer poppers are! Lol I even looked on the website what are they?


 If you look at them on the actual Jouer website and scroll over the picture it shows you what's inside.


----------



## Cathie (Nov 8, 2012)

Ugggg..I wish they would just let us pick the 2 samples we wanted!! I sooo want the Vasanti but not the stupid teas they are paired with..same thing with the Malin grapefruit cleanser...want it but not the hair mask.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 8, 2012)

Been lurking for awhile and finally decided to take the plunge and start posting. 






I would love if we had a popper instead of the little stuff wrapped up in the tissue paper (or however they are doing things now) in our December boxes. 

I have had my "tracking number" for the past 3 days - no update yet.  For now, I'm just going to try my best to be patient.  I do have stuff coming in from Ulta tomorrow and from Cherry Culture at some point.  I also have my other 2 subs coming to me at some point this month (Love with Food and Ipsy).


----------



## Cathie (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> tomorrow and from Cherry Culture at some point.  I also have my other 2 subs coming to me at some point this month (Love with Food and Ipsy).


 Cherry culture? What is that?


----------



## plutorayz (Nov 8, 2012)

Holy cow. My package processed at the nearest usps facility from me (20 minute drive away) early this morning.





I may end up having my box today, tomorrow at the latest. I'm impressed by this month's shipping alone, let's hope the box's contents dazzle me.


----------



## emily9763 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope I get the cologne sample. I spray them on my boyfriends clothes in the closet. He forgets to use anything I give him except if its in the shower, then I can't get him to stop using my expensive "FOR COLOR TREATED HAIR" products. He likes to smell like a pretty lady when he gets in the shower apparently. He likes the wen, which is good because I can't use it and it keeps coming in my nbtt from QVC.
> 
> I got mox on one of my accounts so perhaps I can get the mascara box on the other account
> ...


 The John Varvatos sample that comes in the boxes isn't a spray bottle, its a vial, so you would have to dump it on his clothes


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 8, 2012)

Cherryculture.com  They sell like "drug store" brands. (I found a ton of NYX stuff cheap! - it is my fav brand).  

I will say the processing part take a while (it took about a week) and it will take a bit to get here since I am on the East Coast and they are based on the West Coast.  It's my first time ordering from them - so we will see how my stuff arrives.  But I got like 12 make up things for about 43 bucks.  

And I just ordered another 12 since they were having a 20% off of all NYX items.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 8, 2012)

BB said on their facebook page that the whole cologne in November's box ties in with the theme of giving.  I think it's more like " Get someone to give something out of their box to a dude so you can get more members at BB Man" smh.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB said on their facebook page that the whole cologne in November's box ties in with the theme of giving.  I think it's more like " Get someone to give something out of their box to a dude so you can get more members at BB Man" smh.


 My fiance wouldn't go for a BB Man sub. If I gave him the cologne he would basically go, "Thanks."  Then he would actually use it or it would get lost in the black hole that is his back seat. But it would not go any further.  I will say, however, BB Man has some cool stuff that I would like to see in our boxes (i.e., the Whiskey Stones and the jigger.)


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Yeah that's true.  I saw cool stuff for myself that I want with bb man such as the whiskey stones, that thing that you use to wrap your headphones around, an alarm clock and the boxers.  Maybe I should sign up for bb man instead.  I am a tomboy


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 My fiance has the exact same reaction when I get him anything skincare/cologne. He's a low maintenance kind of guy (which I love) but sometimes I just want him to be a little excited to try the guy products. He thinks that I just want him to get into products so I will have double the stuff to play with - which is kind of true. I tend to veer more towards unisex/masculine scents and more tomboyish clothing so I wouldn't mind a cologne sample - I'll use it!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 8, 2012)

> The John Varvatos sample that comes in the boxes isn't a spray bottle, its a vial, so you would have to dump it on his clothes


 Ehh I can probably dump into either an empty spray top perfume sample or if there is enough dump it into my travel atomizer


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 8, 2012)

I am generally quite resourceful with samples. For this reason I am generally never disappointed with any box I get. I can use everything for something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaWo (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah that's true.  I saw cool stuff for myself that I want with bb man such as the whiskey stones, that thing that you use to wrap your headphones around, an alarm clock and the boxers.  Maybe I should sign up for bb man instead.  I am a tomboy


 I think it would be awesome if BB let guys have a one time "tester box" by paying for the box one time to see if they like it! My husband isn't interested in it at all but I think if he actually got to see one he would change his mind. I don't want to gift him a full subscription but would like to get a box to show him.


----------



## CaWo (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The John Varvatos sample that comes in the boxes isn't a spray bottle, its a vial, so you would have to dump it on his clothes


 I totally agree......I really think that all perfume or cologne samples should have a spray top...Who wants to risk spilling the contents and getting it all over ones fingers!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaWo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it would be awesome if BB let guys have a one time "tester box" by paying for the box one time to see if they like it! My husband isn't interested in it at all but I think if he actually got to see one he would change his mind. I don't want to gift him a full subscription but would like to get a box to show him.


 But what about paying for a box for one month, and if the person doesn't like it, they just cancel? They don't allow that over there at BB Man?


----------



## CaWo (Nov 8, 2012)

Ya I was thinking that you would be able to not enroll-just purchase it outright. They would have to keep track of who ordered though so people wouldn't be able to keep doing it.


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (Nov 8, 2012)

Just got my box today! Received my shipping notice yesterday so this is the quickest i've ever received my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't know if that has anything to do with me being in NY though lol. Weight was 0.4740 btw. Okay box, except for a little mishap haha

Model Co lipgloss in Showgirl Red
Jouer perfume sample in Cornucopia
Lulu Organics Hair Powder (which i'm most excited about)
Sumita liner (my cap was missing and it was completely dry so I emailed them today)
and LE was a cranberry soyjoy, which, if you enjoy fig newtons, you'll like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 8, 2012)

Can't believe boxes are already out! Looks like BB is trying to step it up, with the missing boxes last month and hurricane. Wish my boxes would hurry and get here. Ladies with the spoilers are making me antsy!


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box today! Received my shipping notice yesterday so this is the quickest i've ever received my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't know if that has anything to do with me being in NY though lol. Weight was 0.4740 btw. Okay box, except for a little mishap haha
> 
> ...


----------



## zatanna (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dizzymgd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woo hoo! shipping information updated today!
> 
> ...


 Also in TX, same delivery date, almost same weight (0.6885).


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh no...cranberry soy.  That just sounds gross.  I'm really hoping for some chocolate.


 My thoughts exactly.  I'm super picky about food.  It even looks nasty.  Bring on the chocolate.  I wish the spoiler videos would also be more honest.

"We also have these nasty bars that we just can't get enough of! What flavors of nastiness will they think of next?"


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 8, 2012)

Just noticed there's a two pack sample with purchase of Kiehl's items in the shop!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 8, 2012)

OMG--I just saw the Shea Terra whipped butters in the shop.  I've been wanting to purchase them directly from the company, but HATE paying shipping.  Now, I can use points and combine with another purchase for no shipping!!  YAY!  And I don't think BB previously sampled them, have they?  Maybe they'll be in some boxes this month....


----------



## calexxia (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I know this is off-topic, but I'm trying to win a contest on facebook, and if you like my pie, I'd love it if you'd vote! http://bit.ly/RaPmlg
> 
> November is going to be my third box. I'll be honest, I've been a little disappointed so far. I've heard stories about the great boxes in early 2012, and I feel like I joined excited about that and then got crappy boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's hoping November is better.


 TOS Rule 13: Requesting members to vote for you on another site is not allowed.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB said on their facebook page that the whole cologne in November's box ties in with the theme of giving.  I think it's more like " Get someone to give something out of their box to a dude so you can get more members at BB Man" smh.


To me, that sounds more like, "We gave you something that we knew you didn't want, so you could whore yourself out for us." What if I am a lesbian? What if none of the men in my life wear cologne? I mean, I might not mind getting dog toys in my Birchbox, because I have a dog. But I have to admit it wouldn't be an appropriate thing for them to send, even if they partnered with the humane society that month. I love getting perfume. I will try any women's or unisex fragrance they send. I don't want to smell anything like a man, and my husband won't wear regular cologne, he is super picky. I just feel like my beauty box that I paid for should not include something that is specifically made for a man. I will complain if they send it to me, but in general I have liked my boxes so far.

The good news, is that my painting instructor loves Luna bars, so now I have someone to get rid of them for me.


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here.  I'm hoping that means at least we'll get the chocolate as consolation.


 agreed...


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 8, 2012)

.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 8, 2012)

I haven't seen anyone mention getting this box so I thought I would share. I saw this pic on instagram. 

EEK I can't figure out how to do the spoiler right so I took off the pic so I won't ruin it for people. If someone can tell me how I will add it again! It's a good box! Lol


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh they're giving out mens cologne to give away AGAIN?
> 
> maybe i'm stingy but i buy birchbox for MYSELF not to give to my boyfriend or my dad (and both hate stuff like that)


 I agree 100%. I got a sample of Varvatos cologne in one of my boxes this summer. It was not welcomed then, and it won't be welcomed now.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 8, 2012)

So, there are some fun things in the BB shop..picked up two more Eyeko liners, a Shea Terra body butter in white chocolate, and a plus two pack.. total cost= $58.. but I only paid $8! Thank you BB points!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 8, 2012)

what's this in the store? 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jouer-holiday-cornucopia

It's $42?? I'm trying to figure out if it's like the poppers or what.. seems crazy! Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 8, 2012)

> what's this in the store?Â  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jouer-holiday-cornucopia It's $42?? I'm trying to figure out if it's like the poppers or what.. seems crazy! Any thoughts ladies?


 Individual ones are $12, so it's a bit of a deal. But a little bit of a grab bag, since the details say you might receive items A, B, or C. Packaging is super cute, though.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Individual ones are $12, so it's a bit of a deal. But a little bit of a grab bag, since the details say you might receive items A, B, or C. Packaging is super cute, though.


 I'm seeing something completely different.  I'm seeing a cornucopia with a 2 ml Birchbox pink lipgloss and a 7 ml perfume rollerball.  Not one or the other but both of them, and it's $42.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 8, 2012)

> I'm seeing something completely different. Â I'm seeing a cornucopia with a 2 ml Birchbox pink lipgloss and a 7 ml perfume rollerball. Â Not one or the other but both of them, and it's $42. Â


 Oops! I had two different pages open! Scratch my last comment, I was not paying attention and my comment was regarding the Jouer party pack thing. My bad lol. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Nov 8, 2012)

That was a very good box! The whiskey stones are cool, however not terribly effective. ETA: apparently I'm not so good at using the quotes yet


----------



## beautynewbie (Nov 8, 2012)

Any ideas on when we will be able to see the November boxes on the site?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any ideas on when we will be able to see the November boxes on the site?


 the tenth


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Nov 8, 2012)

How can we find the box number? I got the bug to peek at Instagram for a minute and it seems there a few boxes that are very different from one another. . I'm dying for the box descriptions.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisyheadmaisy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How can we find the box number? I got the bug to peek at Instagram for a minute and it seems there a few boxes that are very different from one another. . I'm dying for the box descriptions.


 the boxes havent come up yet. It will probavbly come out on the 10th


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box today! Received my shipping notice yesterday so this is the quickest i've ever received my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't know if that has anything to do with me being in NY though lol. Weight was 0.4740 btw. Okay box, except for a little mishap haha
> 
> ...


----------



## EricaD (Nov 8, 2012)

Sigh. I got my box today. Which is amazing, because it's the earliest I've ever gotten it. But this month, I wish I had been in a later wave of boxes. Figures. I got tthe ModelCo Mascara, Jouer Fragrance Cornucopia, Lulu Organics Hair Powder, Ã©toile Diamond Dust Polish in Frosted Berryy, and....a frickin Cranberry SoyJoy bar. It's not a punishment box by any means (the mascara alone is full size and wortth 24 dollars) but it just isn't that great for me, personally. I use mascara, but it's not a favorite item of mine. I have fairly long lashes and don't really notice a difference when I use different mascaras. A 5 dollar one works as well as a 30 dollar one for me, so while I appreciate getting a ffull size item in my box, I would have sacrificed the mascara for aa smaller sample of something I would love. The Jouer perfume is the cutest thing ever. It's a teeny tiny rollerball. It smells like an actual flower, which is great, just nott for me. The dry shampoo is ok. I'll probably try it. I've used dry shampoos with less than optimal results (and scents! Why do they make them smell so bad/strong?) Hopefully I'll love this one, I've heard good things. The nail polish is a really pretty berry color with very fine, subtle sparkle. It is a little darker than I usually go for, but as far as nail polishes go (I'm not a huge nail polish person) it's a good pick for me. Then there's the SoyJoy bar. Grrr. I have been wanting to try the Chuao chocolate FOREVER. ESPECIALLY the Honeycomb kind. I found a code to order from their website and could get a sample pack for 2 bucks, but shipping is THIRTEEN dollars. No way. Birchbox has a sampler on their site, but it's in the old Chuao packaging and I'm afraid they're been sitting in a Birchbox warehouse forever aand won't taste so great. Hopefully. They'll put up new stuff since they're in boxes this month. Meanwhile, if anybody doesn't want their chocolate (ha! Longshot, I know.) I'll take it off your hands! Sorry ffor the super lonng post and the lack of pictures! I can't post them from my phone. Hope you all love your boxes!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sigh. I got my box today. Which is amazing, because it's the earliest I've ever gotten it. But this month, I wish I had been in a later wave of boxes. Figures.
> 
> I got tthe ModelCo Mascara, Jouer Fragrance Cornucopia, Lulu Organics Hair Powder, Ã©toile Diamond Dust Polish in Frosted Berryy, and....a frickin Cranberry SoyJoy bar.
> ...


 Whar was your box weight?


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The John Varvatos sample that comes in the boxes isn't a spray bottle, its a vial, so you would have to dump it on his clothes


 Haha, or dab it behind his ears before he wakes up in the morning.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sigh. I got my box today. Which is amazing, because it's the earliest I've ever gotten it. But this month, I wish I had been in a later wave of boxes. Figures.


 I actually have my fingers crossed that I get your box!! I would have fun with everything in it except the food bar, but I'm used to having to give those away so I don't really mind that much given the other items in the box (though I wish they would stop sending food out!)


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sigh. I got my box today. Which is amazing, because it's the earliest I've ever gotten it. But this month, I wish I had been in a later wave of boxes. Figures.
> 
> I got tthe ModelCo Mascara, Jouer Fragrance Cornucopia, Lulu Organics Hair Powder, Ã©toile Diamond Dust Polish in Frosted Berryy, and....a frickin Cranberry SoyJoy bar.
> ...


 They have the chocolate at Market Of Choice if they have those where you live  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they are amazing. Oh and I'm also curious what your box weighs I would freaking LOVE this box. Mascara and nail polish are my 2 fave items.


----------



## EricaD (Nov 8, 2012)

> Whar was your box weight?


 0.5247


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 9, 2012)

Question about welcome boxes again... If I bought a 3 month subscription to an account that I've had already, would I still get a welcome box? Or does it have to be a completely new account? I really want that eyeko box lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 9, 2012)

I know BB finally put all the color shades in the shop for the Eyeko liners! Dunno about the gift sub part, though.


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone else having trouble with purchasing from the BirchBox site? It is letting me add all the items but giving me a totally non-sensical price total.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 9, 2012)

> Anyone else having trouble with purchasing from the BirchBox site? It is letting me add all the items but giving me a totally non-sensical price total.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 Double check that you didn't add multiple of an item. I placed an order earlier tonight, with no problems. Maybe the store site is glitchy again.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 9, 2012)

Weight (lbs.):
0.4730


Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 13 2012


I already got the Mox last month on this account.. wonder what it could be? anybody get a box weight similar to this?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weight (lbs.):
> 0.4730
> ...


 nope, not me at least, I actually havent seen that weight yet. The 2 of mine that have updated are .4370 and .4400 which i think is the box with the mascara. and my third sub hasnt updated yet. I wonder what youre getting...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know BB finally put all the color shades in the shop for the Eyeko liners! Dunno about the gift sub part, though.


 I kinda want the brown, but im not an eyeliner girl.


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 9, 2012)

Must have been glitchy because I just went back &amp; it is fine


----------



## vogliadivintage (Nov 9, 2012)

I think since I've gotten every other blue polish they've sent out, destiny has it that the pale blue etoile Winter in Central Park polish will end up in one of my boxes.  noooooooo!  Everybody look out for lots of blue polish on the trade thread when I get back to the states!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Nov 9, 2012)

i don't know about you all, but for some reason i am extremely excited about seeing the page of things in my boxes!  i can't wait!


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The dry shampoo is ok. I'll probably try it. I've used dry shampoos with less than optimal results (and scents! Why do they make them smell so bad/strong?) Hopefully I'll love this one, I've heard good things.


 I got the hair powder a few months ago, and I love it. It works nicely and the scent is subtle and disappears quickly. I can't stand smelly products!

Also, because I hated the packaging, I dumped the packet into a sifter jar so it stays clean and dry.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 9, 2012)

My bb is out for delivery! I'm so excited.


----------



## plutorayz (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weight (lbs.):
> 0.4730
> ...


 Weight (lbs.):
0.4780
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 13 2012

Close, but not close enough though. I should have mine this afternoon though, and I also got the Mox last month as well.


----------



## MarieS (Nov 9, 2012)

My box is on it's way but it weighs .6880.  Anyone seen this one yet?  I'm liking the ones already received but I know that's not mine.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 9, 2012)

My tracking updated! Cannot wait to see what's in this one!

Weight (lbs.):

0.6800
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 14 2012


----------



## diana16 (Nov 9, 2012)

I wish my tracking would update!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jess Bailey (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish my tracking would update!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 me too. it's mean to have a tracking number in my account summary when there's no real tracking info.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not wowed by anything. I've received most of the items (except the hair powder) already. Thankfully already received that cologne sample so *hopefully* that means I'm off the hook. I thought it smelled like Drakkar Noir (he's still stuck in the 70s), which my dad wears, but he was not so happy when I gave it to him and said that. My boyfriend hated the smell. The only thing I don't want is mascara. I have it coming out of my ears from all my sample boxes.


----------



## Loladevil (Nov 9, 2012)

I've had my tracking for a few days now but it isn't updating at all, I'm disappointed. So far all the boxes I've seen seem to be a step in the right direction, hope mine is worth the wait!


----------



## freddygirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Yippeee! Mine finally updated!! I should be getting mine on November 14. Anyone else have a 0.6870 shipping weight that has received theirs? As much as I love Birchbox and getting my little present to myself every month, I don't know if my heart can take this anticipation every month. I really, really suck at surprises.




I think I've checked the website 20 times in the last 2 days waiting for my shipping info to update.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 9, 2012)

Those of you who received your boxes, I take it you also received a shipment notice? I haven't received so much as an email, and I'm in NY too!


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 9, 2012)

My box came!  I got the lulu organics hair powder, ModelCo mascara, mox lip butter, one love organics serum (glad tehy put this in a little plastic baggy because it was greasy so I think it's been leaking a bit), and the john varvatos cologne.

I'm super happy with my box contents!  I will use everything except the cologne, but it smells great too!

Oh, my shipping weight was .4542.  I think this is the first time in months I've gotten my box before I knew the contents.  It was a fun surprise!!


----------



## Amber Back (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sigh. I got my box today. Which is amazing, because it's the earliest I've ever gotten it. But this month, I wish I had been in a later wave of boxes. Figures.
> 
> I got tthe ModelCo Mascara, Jouer Fragrance Cornucopia, Lulu Organics Hair Powder, Ã©toile Diamond Dust Polish in Frosted Berryy, and....a frickin Cranberry SoyJoy bar.
> ...


 Have you looked for Chuao at Walmart? I have seen it at our local Walmart before! The Honeycomb one just might be my favorite.


----------



## Amber Back (Nov 9, 2012)

My box is out for delivery! Days earlier than projected!!

Weight (lbs.):
0.4790
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 13 2012 


09 Nov 2012 08:24 Package out for post office delivery
MOUNT PLEASANT, PA


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sigh. I got my box today. Which is amazing, because it's the earliest I've ever gotten it. But this month, I wish I had been in a later wave of boxes. Figures.
> 
> I got tthe ModelCo Mascara, Jouer Fragrance Cornucopia, Lulu Organics Hair Powder, Ã©toile Diamond Dust Polish in Frosted Berryy, and....a frickin Cranberry SoyJoy bar.
> ...


 That is my dream box!  I even love soyjoy bars!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 9, 2012)

Another box pic via instagram:


----------



## TPeterson (Nov 9, 2012)

I feel like all the boxes I've seen so far have the dry shampoo powder in them, which means I won't be getting these ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Waiting to see what the other ones look like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Nov 9, 2012)

Every time someone says their tracking # updated I go back to the website to check mine but its NOTHING!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its okay though but i wish i knew what i was getting


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow, there is some Shea Terra items in the shop! Woo hoo! I have been dying to try the Black Soap but hate paying for shipping.. Plus now I can use points! I hope BB samples their products in the future.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like all the boxes I've seen so far have the dry shampoo powder in them, which means I won't be getting these ones!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Waiting to see what the other ones look like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


On Instagram I saw someone got the Mascara and a nail polish! That is big for Birchbox


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 9, 2012)

My box is already in Coppell so there may be a chance I'll get it by tomorrow or Monday! It looks like it'll be delivered at least 1 day early of the projected date. Can't wait!


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On Instagram I saw someone got the Mascara and a nail polish! That is big for Birchbox


 I saw a youtube vid from someone who got the mascara and nail polish in their box.  They both looked full sized!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 9, 2012)

Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every time someone says their tracking # updated I go back to the website to check mine but its NOTHING!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its okay though but i wish i knew what i was getting


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here.  I have 2 boxes and no email or tracking for either.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here.  I have 2 boxes and no email or tracking for either.


  Ditto!!! :-(


----------



## CinD (Nov 9, 2012)

I've had my tracking number for a few days now but it never got updated. On the trackin page, it said if there's no update within 3 day, I should contact the shipper. Is this normal or should I contact BB?


----------



## lolas (Nov 9, 2012)

My tracking finally updated. A weight of .7380! Anyone else have a similar weight? I won't be getting mine until the 14th.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CinD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've had my tracking number for a few days now but it never got updated. On the trackin page, it said if there's no update within 3 day, I should contact the shipper. Is this normal or should I contact BB?


 It's actually normal.  But did they send the tracking number to you, or did you get it from your account page?  Because that makes a difference.  They seem to have changed to a process where they generate tracking, attach it to your account, ship it, and then send the tracking info to you via email after they have actually shipped it.  If you just got it from your account page, I wouldn't bother contacting BB.  It's probably in between tracking info generation and actually getting shipped.  If they emailed it to you, I would wait until three days after the email was sent and *then* contact BB.  But even then, they will probably just reply that it's on the way, so it might not be worth your time to email them until you have had the tracking info email for at least five days.


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CinD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've had my tracking number for a few days now but it never got updated. On the trackin page, it said if there's no update within 3 day, I should contact the shipper. Is this normal or should I contact BB?


I actually don't contact anyone. My tracking rarely updates, and when it does, it overestimates the number of days till it arrives. I just wait and eventually a package shows up in my mailbox. If I got to, say, the 20th without a package, then I would contact BB about it (except this month I expect a delay due to the storm).


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 9, 2012)

Lately, I've had one box come on time or a day or two early, then my other account shows up a few days late.. I figure it evens out? Lol, so long as I get them!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box today! Received my shipping notice yesterday so this is the quickest i've ever received my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't know if that has anything to do with me being in NY though lol. Weight was 0.4740 btw. Okay box, except for a little mishap haha
> 
> ...


----------



## dreile (Nov 9, 2012)

My shipping just updated!  On the account I have not received an email stating it shipped..  

Weight (lbs.):
0.7450
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 14 2012

Not expected to be delivered until the 14th.  

On my other account I received an email stating it shipped.  But it has not updated yet.  Go figure!  LOL


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 9, 2012)

btw for you ladies that have working tracking numbers, have y'all gotten the shipping confirmation? I never got one last month and haven't gotten one this month either (and I've checked my spam)... I emailed BB asking about it and got a reply saying they'd "look into it."


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB said on their facebook page that the whole cologne in November's box ties in with the theme of giving.  I think it's more like " Get someone to give something out of their box to a dude so you can get more members at BB Man" smh.


They can say it's cause of the theme of giving but obviously it's just another way of marketing BB man.  Honestly, if it wasn't for the blurb they used to describe it (on the card someone who got it took a photo of) and the fact that that box came with 4 products, not 5 or 6 like in June when they gave out men's cologne, it wouldn't be the worst thing ever.  But when it's basically in place of one of our regular samples, then it's annoying imo.


----------



## dreile (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw for you ladies that have working tracking numbers, have y'all gotten the shipping confirmation? I never got one last month and haven't gotten one this month either (and I've checked my spam)... I emailed BB asking about it and got a reply saying they'd "look into it."


 I have 2 accounts, my working tracking number did NOT get a shipping confirmation.  

The account I received the shipping confirmation on has not updated yet.  I don't get it.


----------



## MrsMeow (Nov 9, 2012)

Today has been one of my greatest mail days ever.  People Magazine, my Target Beauty Bag samples (finally!  The box seriously looks like it was partially on fire at some point, and then doused with water), my Blvgari Mon Jasmin Noir that I got with a groupon, and my Birchbox, 4 days early!  I think this is the same box others have received.  My box weight was .5780.

Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap (smells awesome)
Lulu Organics Lavender + Clary Hair Powder (I've been wanting to try)
ModelCo Mascara (I always love mascara)
Mox Botanicals Pomegranate &amp; Fig Lip Butter (also have been really wanting to try!)
Lifestyle Extra - Soyjoy Cranberry (yeah, I probably won't even try it)

I'm pretty happy with my box!  Pretty indifferent about the bar, but it's not as dramatically awful as some people make it out to be.


----------



## dlynncoates (Nov 9, 2012)

Ohmigosh, watching you all get your Birchbox already is KILLING me!  I have a number on my account page, but no updated shipping information.  Oh, the agony!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's actually normal.  But did they send the tracking number to you, or did you get it from your account page?  Because that makes a difference.  They seem to have changed to a process where they generate tracking, attach it to your account, ship it, and then send the tracking info to you via email after they have actually shipped it.  If you just got it from your account page, I wouldn't bother contacting BB.  It's probably in between tracking info generation and actually getting shipped.  If they emailed it to you, I would wait until three days after the email was sent and *then* contact BB.  But even then, they will probably just reply that it's on the way, so it might not be worth your time to email them until you have had the tracking info email for at least five days.


 I'm not so sure about that. Last month on both my boxes my tracking number was up on the 10th. My first box I received on the 25th and my second box on the 30th, the tracking didn't update at all and I never received a shipment email for either. I contacted bb multiple times, the one box they told me hadn't shipped and they would give me 100 points, blah blah. When I finally did get a bb email it stated that they were sorry for the delay and I'd be getting 100 points and that my box would ship saturday the 17th? I believe, but I received that email around the 27th. Again this month, tracking numbers have been on my account pages since at least the 6th, and no emails, tracking isn't updating.   *edit* I just logged in to my second acct (the one that didn't get the box till the 30th) and tracking is updating, although no shipment email still...

PackageID: 
MI12003bb3491060
Sequence Number: 
041041108121647366
Zip Code: 
83605
Weight (lbs.): 
0.6860
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 14 2012
        Date
Description
Location
Nov 9 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Nov 8 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Nov 8 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 
I'm kinda exctied about the weight...anyone with that weight get their box yet?!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 accounts, my working tracking number did NOT get a shipping confirmation.
> 
> The account I received the shipping confirmation on has not updated yet.  I don't get it.


 Hah. Well I guess out of all the glitches and problems BB has had, this is the most harmless one to have. I get their other emails fine, just never the "Your box has shipped!" one.


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Nov 9, 2012)

The boxes I've seen on Instagram so far are looking great. Excited for my November box!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2012)

these boxes are looking great. i think i'll be really sad if i don't get one with the mascara but i guess i'll know tomorrow what i'm getting if they update the site!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 9, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 
0.6795
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 14 2012 

Heavy! Although, not as heavy as some of you. I hope I get anything from the video, especially the hair spray, and I would love love love to get the mascara!

My alternate canceled account's shipping # has not updated. I guess that means it will be late and a surprise! I wish I hadn't canceled it yet, because then I would be able to peek, but I was paranoid that I'd forget and get charged again.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 9, 2012)

> The box seriously looks like it was partially on fire at some point, and then doused with water)


 Cripes! And forgive me for



, I'm not a firestarter, honest.

My box weighs .4970 and here are the contents:

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie vial-I know people have gotten this before and I was curious. OK, a little flouncy for my tastes.

Masqueology Advanced 7D Solution-a really big plastic hypodermic with vit. D anti-aging cream. Might be good to use for administering meds to animals when it's empty. Impressive looking, anyway .20 oz.

stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer-I'm not crazy about this type of product, I have enough shine. Nice size sample with a brush .05 oz

Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture and Volume Spray- Seems like I've been getting Blandi something in most of my boxes lately. Good purse-size 1 0z.

Beauty Extras: Masqueology Cleanse-face wash foil .03 oz.

and Masqueology Serum Actif-anti-inflammatory mushroom and licorice extracts .03 oz.

Not bad, could be worse, no food but no makeup either


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think this box is great! edit: so the pic only shows when I hit quote or edit....any ideas what I'm doing wrong?

My box is due to arrive to me soon so I'm hoping I get one of the boxes that include the modelco stuff! I wouldn't mind the mascara, but I'm kind of drowning in mascara so I'm hoping to get the modelco lipgloss!

Love the cute jouer mini roller ball! I think the polish is full size as well! (1 of the 3 from the etoile winter collection that's in the BB store)


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 9, 2012)

Edit: I think I finally got the hang of this spoiler tag thing....


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 9, 2012)

> Cripes! And forgive me for :icon_lol: , I'm not a firestarter, honest. My box weighs .4970 and here are the contents:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You did get a makeup item... But you said you're already shiny enough without it lol. You could try using it under eye shadow maybe. Some of your items look interesting, but I'm a big fan of skincare, so I'm biased.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolas (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> btw for you ladies that have working tracking numbers, have y'all gotten the shipping confirmation? I never got one last month and haven't gotten one this month either (and I've checked my spam)... I emailed BB asking about it and got a reply saying they'd "look into it."


 I just received my shipping confirmation, but I've had the number for about 4 days now.

Also, I think we might be box twins! My box is .7380 lbs.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 9, 2012)

> You did get a makeup item... But you said you're already shiny enough without it lol. You could try using it under eye shadow maybe. Some of your items look interesting, but I'm a big fan of skincare, so I'm biased.


 Yeah, I guess I discounted it because I thought it was useless to me. If my profile says combination skin, why would I be interested? But thats a good suggestion about using it for eyeshadow base. Its a pretty color. At this point I think I'd rather get skincare too because I'm drowning in lippies, shadows and mascara.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 9, 2012)

Has anyone had a box weigh .4360? Or around that weigh?

Mine should be here tomorrow its in the next town from mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Nov 9, 2012)

Got my shipping info just now!  Weight is .7510 and projected delivery date is Nov. 14.  Getting excited, the boxes look good so far.

FWIW, to those getting the dry shampoo, I've gotten it in the past and love it.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 9, 2012)

Did anyone notice that they have those sample packs for ten dollars again...and one of them features the per-fekt lip thing that is one tiny blob??

Don't get me wrong, I did like the product and used my points to buy but why the hell would anyone spend $10 (even if you're using points) to purchase 2 samples when one of them is the size of my pinky nail?  Wth BB.  No offense but why would anyone spend $10 for two samples when one of them is that small?  Bad enough some months we end up getting mostly small samples in our monthly box, but to know you're paying $10 for something so small.  I don't get it.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-bonus-shop/pick-two-pack?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=facebook_110912_novemberpicktwopack

**Edit--I don't see why anyone would spend $10 on it, but apparently when I first saw it on their page I didn't notice you can also get it free with an order or a certain amount.  That I get.


----------



## MarieS (Nov 9, 2012)

I have one of the heavy .6880 boxes headed my way.  It is scheduled for the 13th but I see that it is in town.  I hope the weight isn't about a cute .5 paperweight.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone notice that they have those sample packs for ten dollars again...and one of them features the per-fekt lip thing that is one tiny blob??
> 
> ...


I think the 2 packs (and the $10 price tag) are there more for encouraging us to buy stuff so you can get the 2 packs for free. I don't really think they expect people to buy it for $10.


----------



## PAsh (Nov 9, 2012)

Got my box today, my weight was approx. .750 lbs. and I got

The Cupcake bath bomb thingy
ModelCo Mascara
Oscar Blandi Deluxe size texturizing spray
Cladrea Hand Soap (2 paper packets samples)
SoyJoy Bar
The pillowy envelope for gifting
Coupon for $15 off  custom-made shoes website
Stella Cadente Miss Me Parfum spray sample
 
Overall I am happy. Prolly won't use the mascara and the bath bomb, but I love the hand soap, although I probably won't buy fancy hand soap. Excited to try the hairspray and perfume! Soyjoy is going to the boys. I am eyeing a few things from the shop, too bad most of the stuff I love have been out of stock forever! I've saved up so much points to get a few things for virtually free!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Jouer Sparkle and Pop crackers look absolutely adorable, I would love for them to put one in every December Birchbox. I have been obsessed with christmas crackers since I was little. My mom would get different fancy brands with all sorts of fun goodies every year.


 totally! I really want one of these!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 9, 2012)

> Did anyone notice that they have those sample packs for ten dollars again...and one of them features the per-fekt lip thing that is one tiny blob?? Don't get me wrong, I did like the product and used my points to buy but why the hell would anyone spend $10 (even if you're using points) to purchase 2 samples when one of them is the size of my pinky nail?Â  Wth BB.Â  No offense but why would anyone spend $10 for two samples when one of them is that small?Â  Bad enough some months we end up getting mostly small samples in our monthly box, but to know you're paying $10 for something so small.Â  I don't get it. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-bonus-shop/pick-two-pack?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=facebook_110912_novemberpicktwopack **Edit--I don't see why anyone would spend $10 on it, but apparently when I first saw it on their page I didn't notice you can also get it free with an order or a certain amount.Â  That I get.


 I made a purchase and qualified to get the plus two pack free. Depending on the contents, it'd be worth it to some to just buy it rather than look on EBay or unsuccessfully try to find it on our trade threads. Edited* I agree that BB is hoping people will purchase enough to get it for free, like an incentive. So you buy a little more and they're making money and getting rid of surplus inventory. Works for me; finally got some more Vasanti!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 9, 2012)

Ohhh, the 10th is a Saturday, so the box previews may go live tonight. It seems like if the 10th is on a weekend they update it on the friday before.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 9, 2012)

> Ohhh, the 10th is a Saturday, so the box previews may go live tonight. It seems like if the 10th is on a weekend they update it on the friday before.Â


 I never noticed, but that'd be nice! I really want to know what I'm getting and these spoilers have got me compiling a dream box lol.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 9, 2012)

Got my box! 






I am excited about the dry shampoo- I love dry shampoo!  It's a good box, all things considered.. size, 5 items.. but I won't use this stuff..
    Weight (lbs.): 
0.4370
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 13 2012


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 9, 2012)

Does anyone know when Birchbox starts to send out the 20% off coupon code for 3, 6, 9,,12 months?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 9, 2012)

> Got my box!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I can't really see what's in it, the pic is a little dark. What'd you get and what was your weight, if you don't mind? There seems to be pretty good variations in the box weights, from .4 up to .7 almost..


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't really see what's in it, the pic is a little dark. What'd you get and what was your weight, if you don't mind?
> 
> There seems to be pretty good variations in the box weights, from .4 up to .7 almost..


Sorry! My phone was dieing and wouldn't let me use flash at the time: (Weight .4370)


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today, my weight was approx. .750 lbs. and I got
> 
> ...


This is a great box! And it seems like a couple more items than other boxes but I think that BB has been getting better with trying to even out box values which is nice.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 9, 2012)

> Sorry! My phone was dieing and wouldn't let me use flash at the time: (Weight .4370)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thank you! I think my weight is pretty close to that, but only one box has shipping info.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone want  a code to join birchbox? Not a referal code, the one to get off the waitlist and get your first box... I have one and I already signed up, so no need for  it. Let me know asap!


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know when Birchbox starts to send out the 20% off coupon code for 3, 6, 9,,12 months?


 I received my 3 and 6 month codes on the 12-13th of the respective month.


----------



## onematchfire (Nov 9, 2012)

I haven't yet seen a box that I wouldn't like.


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 9, 2012)

omg I want one of those cupcake bath bombs so bad! i'm so happy that they are in the boxes


----------



## heather4602 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok, of they four BB I have (one my moms, ones my mom-in-laws and 2 are mine) NONE have shipped. I wish I was one getting a box ALREADY! Been a rough week with my Special Ed job (not  the kids, just the politics of it) and getting a box this weekend would have been great! Last time this happened when they shipped around the same time three of the boxes ended up being the same. I love getting them through out the month because that means they are normally different! boxes and I get the extras from the other two boxes! Anyway, that is my fussing for tonight! Enjoy your boxes!

Also, I hope all of you guys that live up north are doing ok and making it through all this mess!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 9, 2012)

So far the boxes are not looking too bad.  The only thing I am praying to not get is that darn nasty SoyJoy bar or whatever it is called.


----------



## onematchfire (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay, so the boxes aren't 404-ing, but it does look like you can preview box pictures if you go to https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/1466.jpg and just increase the number before .jpg.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 9, 2012)

Is that more Kiehl's? I want!!


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so the boxes aren't 404-ing, but it does look like you can preview box pictures if you go to https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/1466.jpg and just increase the number before .jpg.


 I think all of those look pretty good!  Yea! 




  Can't wait for my boxes to get here!


----------



## snllama (Nov 9, 2012)

Still no tracking number emailed, but my account shows a non-live november tracking code. Patience is a virtue. Im excited.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 9, 2012)

So excited for this months box, everything looks good.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so the boxes aren't 404-ing, but it does look like you can preview box pictures if you go to https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/1466.jpg and just increase the number before .jpg.


Thank you for the tip.  Many of these are pretty good boxes.  I'd love to try the chocolate or the Shea Terra Organics!

Does anyone have a guess as to what the small light purple thing is in this box https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/1470.jpg (by the cupcake)?


----------



## lililks (Nov 9, 2012)

Any word on the .6820ish boxes?? Mine doesn't have the box image up yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dreile (Nov 9, 2012)

Does anyone know when the box images will be updated to our accounts?  

Just wondering since tomorrow is the 10th and it's a Saturday.

Thanks,

Donna


----------



## MrsMeow (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited for this months box, everything looks good.


 I already got my box (and am really happy with it!) but I agree - there are a lot of great things that I wouldn't mind having.  Makes me wish I had a second box coming my way!


----------



## BagLady (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for the tip.  Many of these are pretty good boxes.  I'd love to try the chocolate or the Shea Terra Organics!
> ...


 maybe a perfume sample? Kind of looks like it says Stella ...something on it.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so excited for this month's box! They all look AMAZING!!! I checked my tracking for this box and it made it to AZ already (2 days to get from NY to AZ)! Hopefully, I get it tomorrow even though it says that the projected delivery date is November 13th.


----------



## Joelle Johnson (Nov 9, 2012)

hey guys,

im new to all this but i just got a birchbox subscription and i was wondering how to track where my birchbox is. i already got my email saying its been shipped but i wanted to know if theres any way to track it after that.

pardon my newbie-ness,

Jojo


----------



## MrsMeow (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Joelle Johnson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> ...


 There should be a tracking number within your email.  Simply click on it, and it will take it to the website to track it.  Sometimes it doesn't update right away, sometimes there is tracking info there.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Nov 9, 2012)

Just received by box today!!! Here's what I got:

Archipleago Pomegranate Body Soap - smells really nice but I don't usually use bar soap in the shower.

Marula Omega Rich Pure Marula Oil - small sample but will definitely try to use it. Glad to have a face oil instead of a hair oil for a change (although I love those also!)
ModelCo Fibre Lashxtend Mascara - FULL SIZE! Pretty sure this is full size, first time I've ever received something full sized in my BB, so even if I end up hating it, I am excited!
Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray - excited to try to use this, although I am thinking that it will take some practice to figure out how to really get it to work.
John Varvatos Arisan cologne for men - obviously, least excited about this, but I'm sure I will find some nice boy to give it to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
All in all, pretty happy with this box. I think this is my favorite box to date.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 9, 2012)

I can honestly say, I'd be pretty excited to have at least one thing in each of those boxes. I can't wait to see what I'll get. I'm kinda hoping for the Mox just because I love lip things and well, I was supposed to get it in my box last month but got a completely different box than the one thats on my account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha.


----------



## Joelle Johnson (Nov 9, 2012)

yay! thank you! and i was also wondering if anyone who has a po box could tell me if its going to go in the actual po box? or do i go up to the lady and ask for it?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 9, 2012)

> yay! thank you! and i was also wondering if anyone who has a po box could tell me if its going to go in the actual po box? or do i go up to the lady and ask for it?


 Should be in your PO Box, depending on the size you have. Or else a slip to pick up at the counter will be in there.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 9, 2012)

OMG the CUPCAKE IS FREAKING CUTE!!!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 9, 2012)

BB looks like they are stepping up this month.  From what I allowed myself to see - these all look like pretty decent boxes.  

I thought my Ulta purchase would help me wait longer....but nope. I still can't wait to see what box I'm gonna get!

As much as I love soap - Bar soap doesn't suds up to well with my extremely hard water.  My fiance found that one out when I first moved here.  

BUT how does it smell? (the pomegranate stuff) 

Keep sharing ladies - I feel like I'm living through you!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 9, 2012)

My tracking number hasn't updated. Boo-urns. But man, there's a lot of stuff I'm seeing that I wouldn't mind trying. The Oscar Blandi stuff...I need dis. I don't take baths (only showers), but that bath bomb would be nice. I'm going to New Jersey in January, and that seems like a luxurious treat to take with me and use in the hotel. I don't really want the mascara just because I'm up to my eyeballs in mascara samples, or the nail polish.


----------



## drk51284 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG the CUPCAKE IS FREAKING CUTE!!!


 Seriously!! I really, really hope I get one. Bath stuff is one of my favorite things. But most items for this month's box seem pretty awesome. Quite varied - hopefully just about everyone will have SOMETHING that they really like.

I'm also glad because I gave my sister a 3 month subscription for her birthday, and last month wasn't great (she didn't know it though, she's new to this whole thing) because it was her welcome box, but I hope something blows her away.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 9, 2012)

Did you guys see the potato chip chocolate bar? Hello, stoner special! lol I think that would be interesting to try...I'm not above it!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd take one of each chocolate sample thankyouverymuch....god...i'm so hormonal right now.  I got chocolate rage early today (meaning: I was willing to kill for a piece)


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you guys see the potato chip chocolate bar? Hello, stoner special! lol I think that would be interesting to try...I'm not above it!


 I really hope I get that one too! Trader Joe's sold something similar which I tried and it was delish!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 9, 2012)

Wishinstar - is that a pic of you?  It's a beautiful pic


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB looks like they are stepping up this month.  From what I allowed myself to see - these all look like pretty decent boxes.
> 
> ...


 The pomegranate soap smells really good. Just don't really use that type very much. I'm a body wash kinda gal. Maybe I can use it for hands in my bathroom, though.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The pomegranate soap smells really good. Just don't really use that type very much. I'm a body wash kinda gal. Maybe I can use it for hands in my bathroom, though.


 If I get it I'll probably put it in my underwear drawer.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/1466.jpg


 Some of the boxes are getting shea terra! well at least from using the above link to look at the box pictures.

Edit: after going through the box pics, all the boxes look pretty decent. Some boxes have a couple more samples than others but I wouldn't mind getting any of them.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I get it I'll probably put it in my underwear drawer.


 Good idea!!! Thanks!!


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wishinstar - is that a pic of you?  It's a beautiful pic


 Thank you!! It's one of my wedding pics (just got married in June).


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today, my weight was approx. .750 lbs. and I got
> 
> ...


 This will probably be my box! I'm excited even though I was kind of hoping for the nail polish, as usual.

The cupcake is SO CUTE, I will be taking my first bath (instead of shower) in a LONG time just to try it out! My mum is a mascara nut so I'm going to give it to her since I still have to make my way through about 8 different mascaras. I'll probably also give her the perfume because I'm picky with them. I've always heard great things about the Caldrea soap so I'm excited to try that too. The only thing I'm not sure I'll use is the texturizing spray because I already have curly and thick hair that has no volume/texture problems, but I'll definitely try it out. It looks like the SoyJoy is gluten free so I'll even be able to try a bite of that.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 9, 2012)

Of course now I am obsessing over the cupcake. I have a Lush hoarding problem, and the only drawback to my new apartment is that it doesn't have a bath tub. 

I have these boxes just sitting around making my room smell awesome. I hava a whole nother box at my boyfriends apartment, thankfully there is a tub there (albeit not exactly big enough for a lush bath, but I make due) I am not buying any Lush this holiday season I swear.


----------



## alice blue (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know when the box images will be updated to our accounts?
> 
> ...


 I'm getting antsy. I loved the spoilers, even though I had more time to complain. My shipping hasn't updated and I so want a good box to make up for last month's which was worth about $13.


----------



## classybroad (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi all I got my box today. I was excited because it was really heavy. My only disappointment was instead of chocolate for the lifestyle extra I got soyjoy. 

Anyway I already posted a review on my blog, link in the signature. Here is a spoiler photo.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all I got my box today. I was excited because it was really heavy. My only disappointment was instead of chocolate for the lifestyle extra I got soyjoy.
> 
> ...


----------



## classybroad (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is a GREAT box!  How much did it weigh???


It was .752 and the only thing that would have made it greater would have been chocolate!


----------



## diana16 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all I got my box today. I was excited because it was really heavy. My only disappointment was instead of chocolate for the lifestyle extra I got soyjoy.
> 
> ...


----------



## classybroad (Nov 9, 2012)

I clean my tub religiously just to take baths so I am really excited for the cupcake bath bomb. I am going to run out tomorrow and pick up an OK mag or people to read while I soak.


----------



## classybroad (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today, my weight was approx. .750 lbs. and I got
> 
> ...


Looks like we are box twins. Funny how the lifestyle extra we are going to give away to the men lol.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Joelle Johnson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! thank you! and i was also wondering if anyone who has a po box could tell me if its going to go in the actual po box? or do i go up to the lady and ask for it?


 It would depend on how big your PO Box is.  Mine is a smaller one, and I have to go to the counter to ask for it (they put a card in my box to let me know its been delivered).  My sister has a large box, and hers goes right into her PO Box.  It just depends if the box will fit into the PO Box or not.


----------



## SeptEllis (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all I got my box today. I was excited because it was really heavy. My only disappointment was instead of chocolate for the lifestyle extra I got soyjoy.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaarahKristen (Nov 9, 2012)

You got a great box! I'd love to get the mascara. I always get tons of nail polish from birchbox that I don't want. Do you have a trade thread? if not I actually go to school in coppell so If you ever want to meet up and trade that would be cool with me!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 9, 2012)

No updates on mine yet....so I sit and wait...and hope that I get a decent one this go 'round.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## denise89 (Nov 9, 2012)

I really want the lash extend! My lashes are super short and straight and been wanting to try those. Also the cupcake bath bomb sounds nice! But I don't have a tub, how sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My birchbox was shipped already! Maybe it will be up by tomorrow on the site. Does anyone know if the monthly box pictures are posted somewhere? The ones by Zadidoll


----------



## diana16 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No updates on mine yet....so I sit and wait...and hope that I get a decent one this go 'round.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No updates on mine either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 9, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV74GSHZ7KS8VBW If anyone wants a join code, not a referal code, I have no use for it someone already gave me one a while back, and I really want someone to take advantage of it!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 9, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh!  I have no self control.  I'm "enjoying" the evening with my friggin period so I just used my Birchbox points to order those bath cupcakes and the chocolate samples.


----------



## classybroad (Nov 9, 2012)

I REALLY want to order the chocolate but I already bought from birchbox this week and did not select that because I was hoping for it in my box. Does anyone know of a store that sells them?

And I wonder how many samples you get in the monthly box. I am so jealous of whoever gets.


----------



## astokes (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm excited for this month. I hope to see more spoilers soon so I can narrow down what my box contents will be!

Hoping for the cupcake. : D


----------



## Joelle Johnson (Nov 9, 2012)

are welcome boxes different from the monthly boxes?


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking through the pictures, the boxes don't look too bad...so much better than last month.  And...trying not to jinx myself here (it's probably too late for that), but there are a few things in some boxes I hope to avoid...like the cranberry soyjoy bar, another twistband!, and once again...BB's house special...Color Club.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLY want to order the chocolate but I already bought from birchbox this week and did not select that because I was hoping for it in my box. Does anyone know of a store that sells them?
> 
> And I wonder how many samples you get in the monthly box. I am so jealous of whoever gets.


 It seems like I've seen them at Whole Foods.  If they don't have that specific brand, they will definitely have similar bars (Vosges and Theo are the two brands I can recall off the top of my head)!  At the stores in my area, sometimes they're with the rest of the candy, and sometimes they're over by the cheese, of all places.

I went though all of the images I could find on the cloudfront site, and I noticed that every box had stila, Modelco (mascara or lipgloss), or both.  So I'm going to play pick-your-box now.  It looks like this month's standard formula is one makeup item, one body/hair item, one face/nail item, one fragrance item, and one lifestyle item, so based on those preview pictures, I would pick:


Modelco lip gloss
the blue etoile nail polish (I will always go for a blue nail polish whenever that's an option!)
one love organics body serum
jouer roll-on perfume oil (if I have to have a fragrance, I'll always pick the oil because I can't wear alcohol-based stuff)
chuao chocolate 
And this pretty much guarantees I will never get any of these things!


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so flippin' happy. This month's box is way better than last month! and it arrived way earlier than expected.






Lulu Organics Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder - totally wanted to try
ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara - can always use
Mox Botanicals Pomegranate &amp; Fig Lip Butter - can always use
One Love Organics Aromatic Body Serum - totally wanted to try
John Varvatos Artisan - meh


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Nov 9, 2012)

My sisters box shipped on the 6th, she didnt get it yet but no shipping for me 




. I really honestly just would be happy with the bath bomb, mascara, stilla, or mox. I've always loved all my boxes so hopefully my luck will continue... unlike my sister who enjoys calling her birchboxes her witchboxes because of how terrible they are!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Nov 9, 2012)

> I'm so flippin' happy. This month's box is way better than last month! and it arrived way earlier than expected.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's a great box ( they all look pretty great this month ) What scent was the body serum?


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Nov 9, 2012)

Totally forgot I ordered Boiing concealer! I had to it was only $1.40 with my points! Hopefully my box and my order will ship tomorrow or monday and will come on the same day! Hollah it'll be like Christmas!


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course now I am obsessing over the cupcake. I have a Lush hoarding problem, and the only drawback to my new apartment is that it doesn't have a bath tub.
> 
> I have these boxes just sitting around making my room smell awesome. I hava a whole nother box at my boyfriends apartment, thankfully there is a tub there (albeit not exactly big enough for a lush bath, but I make due) I am not buying any Lush this holiday season I swear.


 That is quite an impressive lot of Lush products - the next time you move, remember to tell the real estate agent that a 'big tub' is a must!


----------



## EricaD (Nov 9, 2012)

> They have the chocolate at Market Of Choice if they have those where you live  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they are amazing. Oh and I'm also curious what your box weighs I would freaking LOVE this box. Mascara and nail polish are my 2 fave items.


 I donâ€™t believe we have those here, but thanks for the suggestion. My box weighed 0.5247. I hope you get the same box or at least another one you love. If not, I have a feeling some/most of my box will end up on my trade list. I got a mascara from Ipsy (I hate that name!) last month with a 50/50 chance of getting another one this month. That's a lot of mascara to use up before they dry out, so we'll see.


> I got the hair powder a few months ago, and I love it. It works nicely and the scent is subtle and disappears quickly. I can't stand smelly products! Also, because I hated the packaging, I dumped the packet into a sifter jar so it stays clean and dry.


 That's good to hear, I've been dying to find one that works for me. So's my mother, so I told her I'd divide it between two coastal scents sifter jars I bought and give her one.


> Have you looked for Chuao at Walmart? I have seen it at our local Walmart before! The Honeycomb one just might be my favorite. Â


 I've looked everywhere, in stores and online and have had horrible luck so far. Hopefully this month will be my chance since Birchbox carries everything they send out that month.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm so flippin' happy. This month's box is way better than last month! and it arrived way earlier than expected.
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've looked everywhere, in stores and online and have had horrible luck so far. Hopefully this month will be my chance since Birchbox carries everything they send out that month.


 Grocery 13

CIBO Express

Whole Foods

Crate &amp; Barrel

Target

Wegmans

Fresh Market

Are all in the Philly area and all carry them. Maybe not every location does, but the store locator on the chuao site brought up multiple locations.


----------



## plutorayz (Nov 9, 2012)

I got my box a whole 3 days earlier than projected. Amazing- they've stepped it up apparently.

I got the Jouer fragrance cornucopia (notes of gardenia,jasmine, and honeysuckle- quite possibly my favorite scent of anything bb has given me), the lulu organics dry shampoo, the modelco lip gloss, the sumita eye liner (the cap was on and totally fine luckily) and the soyjoy (given to the mister). However, totally thrilled that I got *TWO FULL SIZED MAKEUP* items, totally surprised. Maybe they're responding to the competition they've got from ipsy/myglam? Pic's  a bit blurry, sorry.
 

 
bb's pic shows it as  https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/1480.jpg


----------



## denise89 (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box a whole 3 days earlier than projected. Amazing- they've stepped it up apparently.
> 
> ...


----------



## CinD (Nov 9, 2012)

> I got my box a whole 3 days earlier than projected. Amazing- they've stepped it up apparently.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I hope my box is as good as yours!!! I'm hoping for some makeup or nail polish!! Ekkkkkk


----------



## considerately (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want  a code to join birchbox? Not a referal code, the one to get off the waitlist and get your first box... I have one and I already signed up, so no need for  it. Let me know asap!


 I do, please!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## considerately (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like I've seen them at Whole Foods.  If they don't have that specific brand, they will definitely have similar bars (Vosges and Theo are the two brands I can recall off the top of my head)!  At the stores in my area, sometimes they're with the rest of the candy, and sometimes they're over by the cheese, of all places.
> 
> ...


 I think I would pick your exact (fake) box!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Nov 10, 2012)

November shop is up!


----------



## lauravee (Nov 10, 2012)

Anyone have photos of them wearing the nail polish? Would love to see swatches!


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautybabe090* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> November shop is up!


 Where? Can't see it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> November shop is up!


 There's new items, but they've been in the shop for several days now.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today, my weight was approx. .750 lbs. and I got
> 
> ...


If you don't think you'll use the mascara, I'd love to trade something for it! I haven't even gotten my box yet, but I'm a mascara fiend, haha!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where? Can't see it.


 Here!  Boxes aren't up yet, though, or they're not up using the same URL pattern as October.


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Nov 10, 2012)

My sisters feedback for her october box is gone.


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here!  Boxes aren't up yet, though, or they're not up using the same URL pattern as October.


 Thanks, I tried that earlier and must've spelled it wrong or something? lol

ETA - oh I didn't take the -1 off the end, maybe.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

Ooo.. new stuff. Now I really want my boxes!


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you don't think you'll use the mascara, I'd love to trade something for it! I haven't even gotten my box yet, but I'm a mascara fiend, haha!


 I am a mascara fiend as well, good description. If I don't get one in my box, I will certainly be looking for one on the trade threads. Anyone who won't use the mascara should have no problem trading it.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I donâ€™t believe we have those here, but thanks for the suggestion. My box weighed 0.5247. I hope you get the same box or at least another one you love. If not, I have a feeling some/most of my box will end up on my trade list. I got a mascara from Ipsy (I hate that name!) last month with a 50/50 chance of getting another one this month. That's a lot of mascara to use up before they dry out, so we'll see.
> 
> ...


World Market always has Chuao, and many grocery stores carry it in the natural/organic foods section instead of the candy section. I've seen the brand at H-E-B, but I know that's a regional store and may not be anywhere outside of Texas. I've definitely seen it at Whole Foods, too.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am a mascara fiend as well, good description. If I don't get one in my box, I will certainly be looking for one on the trade threads. Anyone who won't use the mascara should have no problem trading it.


True! I've actually been eying that mascara in particular for several months now!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> World Market always has Chuao, and many grocery stores carry it in the natural/organic foods section instead of the candy section. I've seen the brand at H-E-B, but I know that's a regional store and may not be anywhere outside of Texas. I've definitely seen it at Whole Foods, too.


 I checked World Market yesterday. They didn't have them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 10, 2012)

Temporarily down for maintenance! 

I'm entirely too excited that they "could" be putting up box pictures even though there's no reason to think that b/c they normally don't go down to do that, lol.

(sigh) I have too much laundry to finish before I sleep. Please help me birchbox. Give me something to doooooooo.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> Temporarily down for maintenance!Â  I'm entirely too excited that they "could" be putting up box pictures even though there's no reason to think that b/c they normally don't go down to do that, lol. (sigh) I have too much laundry to finish before I sleep. Please help me birchbox. Give me something to doooooooo.


 Tomorrow is the 10th, so hopefully the pages will be updating and we get to peek!


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tomorrow is the 10th, so hopefully the pages will be updating and we get to peek!


 I was hoping the same thing. They did add the November store link a bit ago, so maybe soon...but not yet. (mopey sad face)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol, no puppy lips! They update late in the evening and we will see soon..of course, I'd prefer to be like the lucky ladies with boxes already in their hands lol. There's a lot of interesting looking stuff this month!


----------



## amidea (Nov 10, 2012)

ugh i'm very unhappy with myself for attaching my gift sub to my regular sub when i did... this month looks great to me but i'm missing out on everything because my "welcome" box took the place of my november box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 10, 2012)

My box is supposed to arrive on Tuesday... I told myself JUST THIS ONCE I wouldn't peek at spoilers, since I wouldn't have many days to wait before receiving the box... but I don't think I'm going to make it, haha!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is quite an impressive lot of Lush products - the next time you move, remember to tell the real estate agent that a 'big tub' is a must!


 I have an equal sized stash at his place. I usually only like baths in the winter months, because where I grew up it was cold showers for me during the summer, hot baths and I would have had a heat stroke

yea i live in a new campus owned apartment building, it's my last year so I didn't want to deal with the hassle of finding an apartment around campus, its absurd here. I love our apartment its has a huge lofted living room and my bedroom windows faces this every night: Gorgeous sunsets over San Francisco  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





can't complain. if the building we want to live in has an availability for a 3br in April then I know that our next place will have a huge tub, like gigantic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am the craigslist clairvoyant and have managed to find all our friends housing and office spaces, so I have this unit on our short list for next year. (us in master plus two other guys in each of the smaller rooms)

http://6mint.noise13.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/6mint_layout_F.pdf


----------



## Joiseygirl (Nov 10, 2012)

> I received the same box. Â My eye pencil had the lid on the bottom and there wasn't a point/tip to my pencil. I'm sure mine it dry too without a cap. I just wrote them about it.Â


 Hi all! I've been lurking the past 4 months, which is how long I've been a BB subscriber. Never posted bc I have received the crappiest box offered each month and didn't want to complain. It was getting a little depressing getting little sample packets, tan towels (really?), and band aids each month when I was seeing full sized products, but I figured I'd give it time. So this month I get the Sumita liner, and low and behold there's no cap and the pencil is all dried up and has what looks like a white powder growing on the dried up liner tip. I've seen this before on liners that Ive forgotten about for years and when I found them this funky white stuff had grown on the liner tip. There's no way I'm going to use this on my eyes! I emailed BB and am awaiting a reply. I guess the saddest part is that I'm in Jersey (username gives it away!) and have damage to my home and went 10 days without power after the hurricane and nor'easter so seeing this in my mailbox today really got me out of the funk I've been in trying to get my house in order. I open it and see two full sized items (liner and lip gloss - not my color tho so I won't use) and the liner is unusable, like many destroyed things in my home! On the upside, I LOVE THE rollerball perfume oil and will be looking to swap whatever I can for as many of these as I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for listening to my little rant and I'll be more vocal here from now on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all I got my box today. I was excited because it was really heavy. My only disappointment was instead of chocolate for the lifestyle extra I got soyjoy.
> 
> ...


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 10, 2012)

My shipping info 'updated' to last months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## considerately (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have an equal sized stash at his place. I usually only like baths in the winter months, because where I grew up it was cold showers for me during the summer, hot baths and I would have had a heat stroke
> 
> ...


 Wow, what a beautiful view!  I'm in Oakland.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lainy (Nov 10, 2012)

boxes are up. i got the stupid soyjoy bar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily9763 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> boxes are up. i got the stupid soyjoy bar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  I got the men's cologne that my fiance got in his November birchbox man :-( I seriously feel jipped out of a sample. Why would they put a men's sample to "gift" to someone in some boxes but not all of them? again birchbox is playing favorites.


----------



## ahkae (Nov 10, 2012)

Mine's only show October's box. Even has the October shipping info instead of the November one earlier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## orlandomom (Nov 10, 2012)

Chocolate Stila all over shimmer Miracle Skin Transformer instant skin perfector (is this a good sized sample? Anyone tried this??) Atelier Rose Perfume (highly allergic to roses, ha) Oscar blandi texturizing spray. My hair is thick and long and curly. I really don't need texture. Maybe I can use it like hairspray for my daughter for dance?


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 10, 2012)

I got  box 2 and box 11.

Peeked at my mother/sister's and they got box 23 and box 13.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am getting box 11 as well. Pretty happy but could have done without the men 's fragrance.


----------



## beautynewbie (Nov 10, 2012)

I am getting box 29 and I'm pretty happy with it and will even try to develop a love for the soy joy  my tracking had been working up until yesterday now seems glitchy but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I will get it Today! A great improvement from the last box! Hope everyone enjoys theirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2013/nov2012box29


----------



## zorabell (Nov 10, 2012)

Both of my boxes updated and I am glad I am getting completely different boxes, last month I got the exact same boxes.





Masqueology Revitalizing Eye Mask
One Love OrganicsÂ® Aromatic Body Serum
MCMC Fragrance Phoenix Eau de Parfum
Masqueology 7D Moisture Cream
Masqueology Masque Cleanse
stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer try-me-set




Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray
Caldrea Hand Soap
ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara
SOYJOY Cranberry Snack Packs
Stella Cadente Miss Me Eau de Parfum 30ml
Feeling Smitten Bath Bomb

I am happy with both of my boxes this month I am glad I was able to avoid getting the men's cologne but the one item hair powder  I wanted to try I didn't get it. I was not a fan of the last Masqueology product I got but I will give these a try and see if I like them or not.


----------



## dd62 (Nov 10, 2012)

I got box 3. was hoping for a little better, but not too bad. Really wanted the Mascara, but you win some, you loose some.

Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray
Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector
Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Petite Cologne Absolue
stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer try-me-set


----------



## karenX (Nov 10, 2012)

Mine updated too! This is what I've got:






Looks good to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 10, 2012)

I hope I did that right...but this is my box.   This is the first time I did this - I hope it worked

argh...I have a mac -- how do I show a pic I took with screen capture


----------



## ahkae (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been refreshing for an hour and it's still October's box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm too impatient. It looks like Birchbox stepped up their game this month.


----------



## lililks (Nov 10, 2012)

Once again disappointed by my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So many good things out there! But this is what I'm getting...

Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap - won't use

Marula - The Leakey Collection Omega Rich Facial Oil - probably won't use

Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray - probably won't use

ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara - this might be ok, but I'm super picky about mascara

John Vartos Artisan - ...um?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 10, 2012)

Lili I found that : I sometimes use the texture sprays for my pony tail.  If you have shorter hair -  you can spray it in the roots and it will give it a nice lift.  I did this when I had the posh bob going on. 

The soap can be used in your undie drawer - I did this with some bar soap someone gave me - my drawer smells SO nice when I open it up.

Just a couple of ideas - if not- hey - gift season is coming up!


----------



## mellee (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Joiseygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all! I've been lurking the past 4 months, which is how long I've been a BB subscriber. Never posted bc I have received the crappiest box offered each month and didn't want to complain. It was getting a little depressing getting little sample packets, tan towels (really?), and band aids each month when I was seeing full sized products, but I figured I'd give it time.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Joisey Girl.  I'm so sorry to hear you had such a hard time with the storm!  Hope everything gets back to normal veryvery soon!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay since I can't figure out how to show my screen grab (phooey)

I'll share what I sneaked peaked into:

Oscar blondi texture &amp; volume spray

Vanish instant imperfection corrector

Atelier Cologne

Stila shimmer liquid

Chocolate


----------



## probabyl (Nov 10, 2012)

Getting boxes 3 &amp; 15.  I'm psyched about 3- the chocolate, the texturizing spray,  and the skin transformer were all things I had my eye on.  I'm kinda meh on box 15, but two apparently full-sized products?  No complaints here.


----------



## PAsh (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you don't think you'll use the mascara, I'd love to trade something for it! I haven't even gotten my box yet, but I'm a mascara fiend, haha!


Sure. I have two coming and I am giving one to my mom. Let me know what you have and we can trade. Thanks!


----------



## lililks (Nov 10, 2012)

Jimmy Jazz: True, good perspective. Thank you!!


----------



## Cathie (Nov 10, 2012)

So excited about my BB this month,I just wish they would ship it already! Im getting the chocolate!


----------



## classybroad (Nov 10, 2012)

7 8 19 and 27 look like some great boxes. I got 5.


----------



## plutorayz (Nov 10, 2012)

So, the reason we couldn't look up the peeks yesterday was because someone at BB had it as 2013 instead of 2012.... good job guy. 

Anyways, Box 15 here. Now that I've got my box, I wanna know when they'll release info about the limited edition box.


----------



## iluvteffy (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine updated too! This is what I've got:
> 
> ...


 
BOX TWINS!



I'm looking forward to everything in my box, I like the Masqueology products, and love Kiehl's.


----------



## cosmia (Nov 10, 2012)

mine hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 10, 2012)

Not sure why I used a spoiler this late in the game, but there you have it. Overall I am very happy as I am a mascara junkie. The only product I wouldn't use is the hair powder, but looking through the boxes it was really mostly a good match for me. I don't care about the lifestyle extra when I could buy any of the food items at Wegmans. Those really are just extras. Not a lot of items but ones I very much want to try! Now update, shipping...

Nice job, Birchbox!


 


Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
Ships Free



ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara
Ships Free



SOYJOY Cranberry Snack Packs
Ships Free



Jouer Fragrance Cornucopia
Ships Free



stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer try-me-set
Ships Free


----------



## Celestemel (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 11 as well.  It's hard to tell but the mascara is not full size, is it?


----------



## astokes (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes! I'm getting (basically) my dream box.





ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara (Looks to be full size in comparison to the box. Most mascaras aren't wider than a BB)
Chuao Chocolatier ChocoPod (Hope I get the flavor pictured! Potato chip)
Jouer Fragrance Cornucopia (Looks cute &amp; I love Jouer so..)
Curly Hair Solutions Curl Keeper (Fits my profile, always looking for curl tamers)
stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer try-me-set (Yay! 2 makeup items!)

I hope I actually get this box and a box switching fiasco doesn't happen. &gt;_&lt;
Edit: This is Box#7.


----------



## zatanna (Nov 10, 2012)

I ended up with the following:

Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap
Marula â€“ The Leakey Collection Omega Rich Facial Oil
Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray
ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara
John Varvatos Artisan 2.5 oz

Overall, seems good to me, I am not picky. I will probably try to trade off the mascara, just because I am downing in it lately! The oil is not something I would normally try, but I said the same about the similar product in the last Ipsy and now I am totally down with it! Never have a clue as to what kind of fancy soap is good to buy, so I consider it a nice treat I would not normally get for myself.

The cologne extra, maybe I can get my husband to ditch his special occasion CK Obsession he has had for ages. It is literally still housed in a Kate Moss box from god knows when....


----------



## diana16 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 4!!






So glad I get the texturizing spray! The gloss is full size but I feel like I have too many.
I dont like the hand soap samples cause Caldrea had already sent me free samples.  And why did I get the perfume! Ugh but I did get a serum from One Love Organics, and I also got no food items although this month I would have been fine with the chocolate.
Its an okay box I got one of the things I wanted so its okay.
And my tracking updated so it says I should get it the 15th but I always get it a few days earlier.


----------



## njachym13 (Nov 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## casey anne (Nov 10, 2012)

Box 7 for me though no tracking yet


----------



## kewhicker (Nov 10, 2012)

My boxes updated! I am happy, it's a great way to start the weekend! I had hoped for the Jouer perfume, it's just so cute. I'll have to save for full size. But all in all, I shouldn't complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to enjoy both! 

Box 20 on my first account: 

- lulu organics hair powder (I'm a dry shampoo fiend, this will be used) 

- modelco mascara (I love mascara) 

- miracle skin transformer vanish (I wanted to try this) 

- chuao chocolate (yum)

- atelier cologne rose anonyme petite (always happy to try something new) 

Box 3 on my second account: 

- oscar blandi texture &amp; volume spray (I wanted to try this) 

- miracle skin transformer vanish (if i like it, now I have 2)

- chuao chocolate (double, yum) 

- atelier cologne rose anonyme petite (if i like it, now I have a spare) 

- stila shimmer (I can find a use for anything stila)


----------



## mellee (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm box 20 - hair powder, mascara, skin imperfection corrector, chocolate, and rose perfume.  I'm quite happy with that!  AND I'm happy they do repeats, so I can look forward to getting a few of the things I want to try but didn't get this month!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 10, 2012)

Box 7 for me!!


----------



## karenX (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...






  Same here! Kiehl's is wonderful, and I love getting skincare.

I can't wait to try that perfume, either.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both of my boxes updated and I am glad I am getting completely different boxes, last month I got the exact same boxes.
> 
> ...


 Just checked my account, and was shocked to see that my box has actually shipped! I'm getting the first box in this spoiler, and it has the 2 products I was really really hoping for, which is another shocker for me. Nice job, Birchbox.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am getting Box 11 and Box 7!!  Two mascaras, Stila shimmer liquid, and a BUNCH of other stuff I am excited to try!  Box 11 should be here today, but Box 7's tracking hasn't updated yet...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 10, 2012)

So I get to see what will be coming in my second sub!  It looks like a couple items are the same as the one that came yesterday..

sub 1: Box #9





Sub 2: Box #20


 


Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Petite Cologne Absolue$75.00 
 




Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
$7.95 




Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
$30.00 




Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector  $58.00
 




ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara
$24.00 



I'm happy over all, more so with my second subscription.  Usually it's the other way around and my main subscription has the great stuff in it!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have box 5! LOL am I the only person excited for the giant cupcake? There's like literally a 2% chance I'm going to use it since taking a bath vs. shower is inconvenient for me, but I think it's cute and charming. I'm trying to look on the bright side. I mean it's definitely not my #1 choice for a box, but based on the sizes this time, it looks like a reasonably good and it shipped in a timely manner. That's definitely a step up from last month ^__^ I have so much mascara though lol I'll not be needing more for another year... I really do want to try that new nail polish brand they have in the box. It's only in one box though. I wonder how they're justifying giving away so much colour club in so many other boxes. I guess they got a whole bunch of new subscribers last month from the goop thing who've never gotten it.


----------



## Joelle Johnson (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh i'm very unhappy with myself for attaching my gift sub to my regular sub when i did... this month looks great to me but i'm missing out on everything because my "welcome" box took the place of my november box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 is the welcome box different from the monthly boxes?


----------



## messjess18 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm trying very hard not to look at what box I'm getting. Haha I'm not cheating for once in my Birchox life haha!


----------



## amidea (Nov 10, 2012)

so i got a gift sub that i tacked onto my regular account, so i got a welcome box this month instead of a november box.  the welcome box was sent immediately, before i redeemed the gift sub on my normal account.  sadly it only has 4 reviewable items (the lifestyle extra is a birchbox heart-shaped nail file that isn't even listed online).  but worse is that one of the products is a perfume i had already gotten in one of my boxes, so i can only leave a review for three items. i know it's not their fault for sending me a repeat since it wasn't technically part of my account yet, and i know there's no guarantee to be able to get a decent number of review points, but do you guys think there's any chance they'll take pity on me?

i'm guessing probably not, it just sucks to only be able to review three things this month 





Quote: Originally Posted by *Joelle Johnson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

is the welcome box different from the monthly boxes?

 
yup, my welcome box is not one of the november boxes. seems like they just send one out as soon as you buy a gift sub for someone.  mine had the eyeko skinny liner, mox lip butter, mary lou manizer, juicy perfume and a nail file.  it's a pretty good box so i'm not complaining, i just wish i had waited a little longer to active the gift sub and then i could have gotten a november box too! i'm so greedy...


----------



## alice blue (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 16, and I'm ok with that. The only thing that I really wanted to try was the MCMC Maine fragrance and I don't think they are sampling that. I have the full size of the Oscar B, thanks to Allure's Beauty Box, and I really like it.It is not powdery at all, no white cast in my brown hair. My hair is wimpy and can use all the texture I can find. I don't mind the bars last month I used some of my points to buy Luna bars, of all things. The gloss looks pretty, and the oil, being expensive, I'm hoping it does something AHMAZING.    








EDIT: My spoilers didn't work! Just the one.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have box 5!
> 
> LOL am I the only person excited for the giant cupcake? There's like literally a 2% chance I'm going to use it since taking a bath vs. shower is inconvenient for me, but I think it's cute and charming.
> ...


 Box twins!! I find the giant cupcake ADORABLE but I'm in the same boat as you haha. I'm definitely going to try to use it though because the little girl in me has always wanted to try a bath bomb!

Out of the entire box the only thing I probably won't be using is the Oscar Blandi, which is kind of sad since it's a very nice size, but I already have a crazy amount of curly hair that I don't think I'd need a spray like that.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 10, 2012)

So I got my tracking number on Tuesday, which has yet to update.  I went to check to see if it updated this morning.....half the fun for me is finding out the weight and then combing the threads to try to figure out what I am getting!  Guess what?  The tracking number has not yet been updated but.......they already updated my account to tell me what I'm getting this month in my box.  Apparently, according to this month's discussions, I'm getting box 16.....(no idea how to do the spoilers as this is my first post).  I haven't even had a chance to look at each of the boxes for the month!  

I'm not disappointed, but not "Holy crap, this is the best box ever!"  about this month, but it is waaaaay better than the last few months......


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2012)

in case anyone was wondering, the links to the boxes this month are wonky, i couldn't find anything before because i put november 2012.

here it is, starting with #1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2013/nov2012box1


----------



## MarbleSky (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay, I'm getting box #19. I'm actually excited about everything except the perfume. Nice job BB!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2012)

looks like i'm getting box #20





really excited to be getting a full sized mascara, i just hope it's good. i'm really picky about formula. pretty excited to try everything except the hair powder really. my hair gets oily really fast so i just have to shower, but i'll be sure to try it out when i'm studying for finals and won't have to leave the house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## messjess18 (Nov 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

Dunno which # boxes I'm getting, but both have mox and mascara. A little lackluster, since I was hoping for a better mix, but oh well..no chocolate, either lol. Edited to add... Boxes 9 and 29!


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 10, 2012)

This is the box I'm getting. It's a little boring, but there are three things in it that I have been wanting to try, so I won't complain.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zatanna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ended up with the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 3. was hoping for a little better, but not too bad. Really wanted the Mascara, but you win some, you loose some.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 3

Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray

Miracle Skin Transformer Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector

Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod

Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Petite Cologne Absolute

stila all day over shimmer liquid luminizer try-me-set
and Box 23





Overall, I'm happy!  I won't use the Stila luminizer, nail polish, one of the Oscar Blandi spray, or mascara so those will be up for trade.  I'm so happy I got the chocolate and the Shea Terra Body creme.  I wanted to try the One Love Organic body serum, the Kiehl's or the Jouer perfume but these boxes are much better than previous months.


----------



## MomOf5InKs (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lililks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once again disappointed by my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So many good things out there! But this is what I'm getting...
> 
> ...


 This is the box I'm getting as well.  I'm not super excited about it either, but...  I have a lot of mascara already and the idea of face oil creeps me out...lol  My face gets plenty oily on it's own, so I'm not sure that will get used.  I'm also unhappy with the fragrance sample.  I normally don't mind them, but I have no use for this one.   :-/   I am happy about the volumizer though.  I have long, heavy hair so if I can give it a little lift, it will be a definite bonus.


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #8:

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin

Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray
ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss
Shea Terra OrganicsWhipped Shea Butter Ultimate Moisturizing Body CrÃ¨me
Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod

and box #27:
 

Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray

ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss
Birchbox and Color Club Custom Collection
Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
Feeling Smitten Bath Bomb
I'm semi-excited for these boxes (minus the repeats). I was planning on buying the bath bomb for a christmas present, so that takes care of that for me! I also have no use for the texture &amp; volume spray (espcially 2 of them!!!!!) so maybe I will see how trading works on the site and trade that with someone (maybe one of the lipglosses too! I was really hoping for mascara!) and I really really hope the color club is a nice color, I am not really a fan of their polishes, but in my other sub the last one I got was a terrible green/yellow. yuck.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 3
> 
> ...


 The Shea Terra is amazing stuff. I've bought from their site several times after getting the body creme in my Glossybox a few months back. They also have way more scents on their site than what is on BB's site. And they also have a 30% off coupon that varies from month to month, but they send those via email.


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box 2, which includes the OLO Aromatic Body Serum. I love every OLO product I've tried, but what is this supposed to be exactly? Just a body oil?


----------



## JessP (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box 9 with a full size product - really happy about this month! Also I think it will arrive today since it was in SoCal as of yesterday.



Spoiler


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have an equal sized stash at his place. I usually only like baths in the winter months, because where I grew up it was cold showers for me during the summer, hot baths and I would have had a heat stroke
> 
> ...


 That is one hell of a view!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Box 2, which includes the OLO Aromatic Body Serum. I love every OLO product I've tried, but what is this supposed to be exactly? Just a body oil?


 I've used one (not OLO)in the past, and I've put it on before body lotion.  It's great for layering during the winter.


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EricaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I donâ€™t believe we have those here, but thanks for the suggestion. My box weighed 0.5247. I hope you get the same box or at least another one you love. If not, I have a feeling some/most of my box will end up on my trade list. I got a mascara from Ipsy (I hate that name!) last month with a 50/50 chance of getting another one this month. That's a lot of mascara to use up before they dry out, so we'll see.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grocery 13
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure I've seen them at the DiBruno Bros in Center City. If not Choau then something very similar. (Bonus: if you go there, they also carry Bequet Caramels - the sea salt variety is life-changing!)


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm happy. In my account that hasn't shipped yet I'm getting box 21, and on my account that has shipped, box 5.

I'm not excited about the hair powder, or the soy joy, but the rest I will use! I'm getting two mascaras, which is fine because I can give one to my daughter, and the luminizer and a cupcake. I'm also getting the volumizing spray, so yay. just for those who want to know, box 5 weighs in at .6860. I had originally hoped for a lipgloss but glad I didn't get one since I'll be getting two in my ipsy bags.

Way to come back from last month, Birchbox. You have managed to keep my money...for now.


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've used one (not OLO)in the past, and I've put it on before body lotion.  It's great for layering during the winter.


Good to know. I can always use extra moisture in the winter. And I really do love their skincare. I got the Beauty Balm in a past BB and it may just be my HG moisturizer.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box 3 and am excited!  Maybe not as high of a value as some others (though I don't know how big the Miracle Skin sample is, and the full size is pricey), but I want to try every single item.

And if anyone has extra texture spray or mascara, I'm your girl!


----------



## sammajamma (Nov 10, 2012)

So I haven't gotten my box yet, but I just cheated and looked and OH MY GOD

this is my fifth month with BB...I LOVED my first two, but then my second two were pretty terrible (I was a victim of the lipgloss flower)

  This month I will not only be receiving the mascara (my current one is running low so this is perfect, I need a new awesome brand to try). BUT I will also be receiving the stila . I was SO bummed about not receiving the mary lou manizer last month and this totally makes up for it. 
 
I'll also be getting the dry shampoo powder which I'm  interested to try, I usually love PSSSSSt dry shampoo though so itll have to be awesome to convert me. I'll also be getting the tiny Jouer rollerball which is a cute touch. 
 
Lastly the soy joy...I'd rather the chocolate but honestly I can't complain this box is sick! yayayayay for good boxes! well worth the money


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 10, 2012)

getting 2 box#9 and a box#3. interesting


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 10, 2012)

> I'm happy. In my account that hasn't shipped yet I'm getting box 21, and on my account that has shipped, box 5. I'm not excited about the hair powder, or the soy joy, but the rest I will use! I'm getting two mascaras, which is fine because I can give one to my daughter, and the luminizer and a cupcake. I'm also getting the volumizing spray, so yay. just for those who want to know, box 5 weighs in at .6860. I had originally hoped for a lipgloss but glad I didn't get one since I'll be getting two in my ipsy bags. Way to come back from last month, Birchbox. You have managed to keep my money...for now.


 My box 5 was 0.75+ lb  I wonder why the discrepency


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Shea Terra is amazing stuff. I've bought from their site several times after getting the body creme in my Glossybox a few months back. They also have way more scents on their site than what is on BB's site. And they also have a 30% off coupon that varies from month to month, but they send those via email.


Thanks!  I'll have to check out their website.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box a whole 3 days earlier than projected. Amazing- they've stepped it up apparently.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 10, 2012)

Another meh.  That seals it.  I was looking for mostly skin care and this one...uhm...none.  I got Box 4.  Which is too bad because I want to like Birchbox, but...the things I get make my shake my head.  PLUS, my husband gets the BBM box and he got a Varvatos sample (not that I terribly mind because I like the smell of it and will use it on my own) but it's sort of a duplicate for us.  He'll keep his BBM box and I'll start looking for a new sub...have ipsy (but they're mostly makeup, which is alright) and Sample Society.  Any suggestions for ones that would have good skin care samples?  I don't mind a box full of etc. but this one ONLY seems to send me etc. items.  

I'm glad I got the Oscar Blandi spray though.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The rest of it....nah.


 


Caldrea Hand Soap
$10.50 Ships Free




John Varvatos Artisan 2.5 oz
$62.00 Ships Free




ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss
$18.00 Ships Free




One Love OrganicsÂ® Aromatic Body Serum
$39.00 Ships Free




Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray
$25.00 Ships Free


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 10, 2012)

I think BB started sorting the gift boxes into a different section? My gift box from last month finally has its own URL and I got this: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/gifts/gift-23 And from what I've seen, this one is the one they're sending out currently as the welcome box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/gifts/gift-25


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #8 - I'm excited about getting the ModelCo lip gloss and happy to try a Shea Terra product.  The Harvey Prince perfume and Oscar Blandi texture &amp; volume spray will probably go to my trade list.  Overall I'm happy because I already have the MST Vanish and I don't need more mascara, face masks or bath products.


----------



## CinD (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm new to BB. Can someone please tell me where I can go to see the list of boxes? I clicked "November's boxes" and it kept bringing me to a site with a list of the November's products and not the list of boxes


----------



## lady41 (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow my Nov tracking just vanished! No number...has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay, after reviews, I will finally be at an even 400 points on one account!  After I do box reviews, I'll be placing an order to cash in my points (tea!  Adorable bobby pins!  Sparkly baby blue nail polish!), and then I'm shutting that baby down.

Also, free-shipping-with-$25-purchase is back!  It's good until December 31st, so they're clearly targeting holiday shoppers.  And the Pick Two deal is good for *any* $25 purchase, not just from a certain month's shop.

(And has anyone actually received the lip gloss yet?  I'm wondering what the scent is like.  I am tempted to put it on my swap list as an ISO, especially since I'm getting the other thing -- which I will absolutely not use -- from this company, and it seems like a lot of people would be willing to swap one for the other, but scent in this sort of product is really important to me.  I've had to toss similar things I've otherwise liked because the scent made me queasy!)


----------



## BagLady (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow my Nov tracking just vanished! No number...has this happened to anyone else?


 it happened to me. I had a tracking # that had no update and then it was gone and the October tracking was in it's place and I just checked (again) and now there's no tracking #.  UGH!


----------



## BagLady (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Joiseygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all! I've been lurking the past 4 months, which is how long I've been a BB subscriber. Never posted bc I have received the crappiest box offered each month and didn't want to complain. It was getting a little depressing getting little sample packets, tan towels (really?), and band aids each month when I was seeing full sized products, but I figured I'd give it time.
> 
> ...


 I'm from Jersey too. Where in Jersey are you from? have you heard back from BB regarding the eyeliner?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another meh.  That seals it.  I was looking for mostly skin care and this one...uhm...none.  I got Box 4.  Which is too bad because I want to like Birchbox, but...the things I get make my shake my head.  PLUS, my husband gets the BBM box and he got a Varvatos sample (not that I terribly mind because I like the smell of it and will use it on my own) but it's sort of a duplicate for us.  He'll keep his BBM box and I'll start looking for a new sub...have ipsy (but they're mostly makeup, which is alright) and Sample Society.  Any suggestions for ones that would have good skin care samples?  I don't mind a box full of etc. but this one ONLY seems to send me etc. items.


 Actually, I would just change your profile.  I have one with the following info (not my real info.  This one was set up as an experiment to see what it would get) that gets a whole lot of skincare (this month, it's box 13:  three skincare products, a fragrance, a hair product, and a highlighter):


Intel -- beauty blogs
Knowledge -- semi-proficient
Splurge -- face cream
Signing up because -- experiment, receive relevant how-to's and tips
Styles -- classic, low-maintenance
Hair -- fine, normal
Hair color -- brown
Ethnicity -- Caucasian
Skin coloring -- light
Skin type -- dry
Skin concerns -- aging, sensitive, sun-protection
Age -- 50
Income -- $36k-$61k
Heard about -- Zoya
Other interests -- natural and organic


----------



## libbs07 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it happened to me. I had a tracking # that had no update and then it was gone and the October tracking was in it's place and I just checked (again) and now there's no tracking #.  UGH!


The same exact thing happened to me! My sneak peek isn't even showing up yet on my profile. Guess I'll just be surprised when my box gets here!


----------



## BagLady (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libbs07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The same exact thing happened to me! My sneak peek isn't even showing up yet on my profile. Guess I'll just be surprised when my box gets here!


 Yea my account isn't show the sneak peek/box contents either. I'm desperate to know lol although before i found makeuptalk I didn't realize you could see what you were getting before you received it.


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think BB started sorting the gift boxes into a different section? My gift box from last month finally has its own URL and I got this:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/gifts/gift-23
> ...


 that is a fantastic welcome box!  I'd be all over that!

Also... it's so nice to have such a more positive tone this month!!  Way to go Birchbox - lots of happy customers here.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received by box today!!! Here's what I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## cdelpercio (Nov 10, 2012)

wowwwww this is the best one i'm getting to date. my tracking number hasn't updated yet so hopefully they don't switch the box up on me before i get it!


----------



## heather4602 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am really excited about this months boxes! But two of minr are the same so hopefully I can swap it! My other two boxes for my mom and mom-in-law are great also! It works out good for me because they get the skincare stuff out that I don't want and I get the rest! But I really wanted the Etoile polish and did not get it any of the box even though nail polish is my splurge item on three of the four boxes! But they are still great boxes! I am so glad bb came back with better stuff. Hopefully the sizes will be better and I will be excited about BB again! I'll put my box I want to trade in a spolier box and let me know if anyone wants to trade boxes, I would love the Etoile polish  but would trade for other boxes also! I hope everyone is excited as I am about their boxes!







ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara
 




Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
 




Jouer Fragrance Cornucopia
 




Curly Hair Solutions Curl Keeper
 




stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer try-me-set


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 10, 2012)

Ah man, I decided to peek only to see that it still shows October's box. Figures lol my tracking shows Nov. now but there is no number yet. I wanna know!


----------



## merkington (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ah man, I decided to peek only to see that it still shows October's box. Figures lol my tracking shows Nov. now but there is no number yet. I wanna know!


 Me either!! I really want to know too!!


----------



## cosmia (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *merkington* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me either!! I really want to know too!!


Make that me three! I'm dying over here.


----------



## mermaidly (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TOS Rule 13: Requesting members to vote for you on another site is not allowed.


 Oh, whoops! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## mermaidly (Nov 10, 2012)

Just checked my box...not a single thing in there that I'm excited to try. I'm getting: Oscar Blandi Pronto texture and volume spray (my hair is curly and needs more texture and volume like I need a foot disease), Miracle Skin Transformer Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector (I'm 24 and don't have fine lines or discoloration yet; the only imperfections in my skin are the occasional blemish and I don't think it will do anything for that), Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod (so sick of getting food in my BEAUTY box - and if I get the bacon one I am going to be SO ticked since I'm a veggie and can't even eat it then), Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Petite Cologne Absolue (I love rose, but I already have two rose perfumes that I adore and don't really need another), and Stila All Over Shimmer Liquid Luminizer (I just bought a highlighter/luminizer from Benefit). Thanks for nothing, Birchbox. Did you even READ my beauty profile? Definitely thinking of switching to Look Bag or Ipsy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2012)

Working on the November list now. The pages went live around midnight but I went to bed.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 10, 2012)

GUYS! I have box octuplets or some crazy amount of people I match like that! 

Also, I don't think there's anything I'm allergic to in this box! Oh happy day!!!! 

I'm excited for this stuff. I needed a luminizer! YAY Birchbox.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my box...not a single thing in there that I'm excited to try. I'm getting: Oscar Blandi Pronto texture and volume spray (my hair is curly and needs more texture and volume like I need a foot disease), Miracle Skin Transformer Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector (I'm 24 and don't have fine lines or discoloration yet; the only imperfections in my skin are the occasional blemish and I don't think it will do anything for that), Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod (so sick of getting food in my BEAUTY box), Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Petite Cologne Absolue (I love rose, but I already have two rose perfumes that I adore and don't really need another), and Stila All Over Shimmer Liquid Luminizer (I just bought a highlighter/luminizer from Benefit). Thanks for nothing, Birchbox. Did you even READ my beauty profile? Definitely thinking of switching to Look Bag or Ipsy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It could be worse:  You could be getting TWO of these.  Yeah.  That would be me.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 9!





I'm psyched about trying the full size mascara, hair powder (I've been wanting to try it since it first popped up in BB), the OLO body serum (loved the way it sounded in the BB spoiler video), and the lip butter!
It looks like BB really stepped up this month. I signed my mom up for a gift subscription with my points this week, so I hope the welcome boxes for November are just as awesome as the regular ones.


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Nov 10, 2012)

. My box weighs .4970 and here are the contents:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Annick Goutal Petite Cherie vial-I know people have gotten this before and I was curious.Â OK, a little flouncy for my tastes. Masqueology Advanced 7D Solution-a really big plastic hypodermic with vit. DÂ anti-aging cream.Â Might be good to use for administering meds to animals when it's empty. Impressive looking, anyway .20 oz. stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer-I'm not crazy about this type of product, I have enough shine. Nice size sample withÂ a brushÂ .05 oz Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture and Volume Spray- Seems like I've been getting Blandi something in most of my boxes lately. Good purse-sizeÂ 1 0z. Beauty Extras: Masqueology Cleanse-face wash foil .03 oz. and Masqueology Serum Actif-anti-inflammatory mushroom and licorice extracts .03 oz. Not bad, could be worse, no food but no makeup eitherÂ Â 

I got the same box, only my box weight was .5050! That's a big difference!


----------



## calexxia (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLY want to order the chocolate but I already bought from birchbox this week and did not select that because I was hoping for it in my box. Does anyone know of a store that sells them?


 There is a store locator on the Chuao website.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Anyone interested in the Mox or Model co mascara? I'm getting two of each. I was looking for the Kiehl's creme de corps, bath bombs, and/or Jouer perfume.

Let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Nov 10, 2012)

What color of Stila did everyone get?  Curious whether they sent everyone the same, or different.  I noticed in the shop that the try-me set has pink, but the full-size is Kitten instead.  Are either dupes of Highbeam, or are they pretty different?  (I have the full-size Stila luminizer #3, which claims to be a gold but is kinda a light peachy skin-tone.  REALLY pretty.  Caught it for $10 on a Hautelook sale one day.)


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 10, 2012)

No feedback links yet? lame  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> What color of Stila did everyone get?Â  Curious whether they sent everyone the same, or different.Â  I noticed in the shop that the try-me set has pink, but the full-size is Kitten instead.Â  Are either dupes of Highbeam, or are they pretty different?Â  (I have the full-size Stila luminizer #3, which claims to be a gold but is kinda a light peachy skin-tone.Â  REALLY pretty.Â  Caught it for $10 on a Hautelook sale one day.)


 I think someone may have mentioned this, but the trio is cheaper on Sephora! Only $10, instead of $20, which is why I bought one set and don't mind not getting it in my BB lol.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No feedback links yet? lame  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They changed that a month or two ago.  Feedback is now on the "Write a review" link.  I poked around on it this morning, and it looks like if you get the old Feedback-style popup box, you are leaving feedback for your box contents, and you will get feedback points for it.  If you see "Write a customer review," it's not a box feedback review, and you don't get points for it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2012)

wow the naked princess lip shine is totally sold out now. i wanting to get it now that i had a bunch of points saved up :[ didn't realize that many people wanted the $26 lip gloss!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my box...not a single thing in there that I'm excited to try. I'm getting: Oscar Blandi Pronto texture and volume spray (my hair is curly and needs more texture and volume like I need a foot disease), Miracle Skin Transformer Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector (I'm 24 and don't have fine lines or discoloration yet; the only imperfections in my skin are the occasional blemish and I don't think it will do anything for that), Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod (so sick of getting food in my BEAUTY box - and if I get the bacon one I am going to be SO ticked since I'm a veggie and can't even eat it then), Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Petite Cologne Absolue (I love rose, but I already have two rose perfumes that I adore and don't really need another), and Stila All Over Shimmer Liquid Luminizer (I just bought a highlighter/luminizer from Benefit). Thanks for nothing, Birchbox. Did you even READ my beauty profile? Definitely thinking of switching to Look Bag or Ipsy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wouldn't recommend The Look Bag simply due to the fact that they don't work with beauty companies directly and buy from a 3rd party vendor. I would say if you're going to drop Birchbox then go with Sample Society or Ipsy.


----------



## lauravee (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my box...not a single thing in there that I'm excited to try. I'm getting: Oscar Blandi Pronto texture and volume spray (my hair is curly and needs more texture and volume like I need a foot disease), Miracle Skin Transformer Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector (I'm 24 and don't have fine lines or discoloration yet; the only imperfections in my skin are the occasional blemish and I don't think it will do anything for that), Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod (so sick of getting food in my BEAUTY box - and if I get the bacon one I am going to be SO ticked since I'm a veggie and can't even eat it then), Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Petite Cologne Absolue (I love rose, but I already have two rose perfumes that I adore and don't really need another), and Stila All Over Shimmer Liquid Luminizer (I just bought a highlighter/luminizer from Benefit). Thanks for nothing, Birchbox. Did you even READ my beauty profile? Definitely thinking of switching to Look Bag or Ipsy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You got my dream box!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay! Boscia BB cream is finally back in stock.. I need my box so I can review and get an even # of points.. although, I should be getting another coupon code next month, nine months already! I should wait..buuuut.. lol


----------



## lauravee (Nov 10, 2012)

My box: 







It's not an awful box and I'm open to trying everything, but this was definitely one of the boxes I wasn't interested in at all. Hoping to fall in love with the highlighter and body cream, and the foil packs should be fun to play with. So jelly of anyone that got chocolate, cupcake bath bombs, polish, or texturizing spray!


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Nov 10, 2012)

It was in two foil packets, I got about 4 uses of it. I was impressed enough from that many uses to put it on my to buy list!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Nov 10, 2012)

Is it just me or are the chocolates not new to BB? I have most deff tried one before (the spicy one), and I could have sworn it was in a Birchbox. This was maybe a year ago if not more.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or are the chocolates not new to BB? I have most deff tried one before (the spicy one), and I could have sworn it was in a Birchbox. This was maybe a year ago if not more.


 They're not new.  I think a couple of the flavors are new, and the packaging (at least on the ChocoPod size) is new, but this is a brand they've had around for a while.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box:
> 
> ...


----------



## alice blue (Nov 10, 2012)

My local Burke's Outlet has a set of Color Club nail polishes for $9.99, seems like it was a pack of 10 (full size). I was tempted to get a set, but I have so much polish and I rarely use it. I have less than 10 bottles and it is a lifetime supply. Wish I had a local TJM, Marshall's or Ross instead.


----------



## artemis76 (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks like I am getting box 9, and one of the items is for men?!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am getting box 29 and I'm pretty happy with it and will even try to develop a love for the soy joy
> 
> 
> ...


 funny how the url says november 2013 instead of 2012. i hope bb fixes this by this time next year lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> My local Burke's Outlet has a set of Color Club nail polishes for $9.99, seems like it was a pack of 10 (full size). I was tempted to get a set, but I have so much polish and I rarely use it. I have less than 10 bottles and it is a lifetime supply. Wish I had a local TJM, Marshall's or Ross instead. Â  Â  Â


 That's a great deal! I picked up a 7 pack earlier this year at Ross for $8, so pretty close. Those stores are great, but can be hit and miss. Stuff will be tampered with, everything's disorganized. But I'm patient and am happy to wade through the crap to find some good bargains lol!


----------



## diana16 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My local Burke's Outlet has a set of Color Club nail polishes for $9.99, seems like it was a pack of 10 (full size). I was tempted to get a set, but I have so much polish and I rarely use it. I have less than 10 bottles and it is a lifetime supply. Wish I had a local TJM, Marshall's or Ross instead.


my burkes had them on clearance so i snagged them for 5, i couldnt pass them up lol


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2012)

I've posted the individual boxes and the list up in a new thread for those who want to see what all 31 (possibly 32) boxes contain.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130470/spoilers-birchbox-the-november-2012-boxes/0_100


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, I would just change your profile.  I have one with the following info (not my real info.  This one was set up as an experiment to see what it would get) that gets a whole lot of skincare (this month, it's box 13:  three skincare products, a fragrance, a hair product, and a highlighter):
> ...


 
Mine is:


Style or Beauty Blogs
Semi-proficient
Face cream
Experiment &amp; Change beauty routine, how-tos and tips
Classic
normal, fine hair
Brown hair
caucasian 
light complexion
normal skin
concern aging
40 
86, 000-110,999
friend
mother of 0-10 &amp; active

I dunno how else I could switch it around.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Joiseygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all! I've been lurking the past 4 months, which is how long I've been a BB subscriber. Never posted bc I have received the crappiest box offered each month and didn't want to complain. It was getting a little depressing getting little sample packets, tan towels (really?), and band aids each month when I was seeing full sized products, but I figured I'd give it time.
> 
> ...


 I'm from Jersey too! We just got power back for the first day.  I'm in Monmouth County near the beach. Email them about the pencil.  I did and they gave me 100 points.


----------



## sammajamma (Nov 10, 2012)

Has anyones shipping for box 21 updated yet?


----------



## CinD (Nov 10, 2012)

> I've posted the individual boxes and the list up in a new thread for those who want to see what all 31 (possibly 32) boxes contain. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130470/spoilers-birchbox-the-november-2012-boxes/0_100​


 Thanks!!! I've been trying to figure out where and how to look at the Nov BB boxes!


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 10, 2012)

Finally have power back after 12 days. The only bright spot in this nightmare was getting my two boxes. I got:









Perfect timing on the hair powder, since I had no running water. Love the nail polish, mascaras, and perfume. I'm still waiting for it to get warm enough in my bathroom to take a shower, bit as soon as it does I'm going to give the One Love Organics serum a try. I got the Lavender scent and it smells great. Then I think I'll give myself a manicure- I got the Berry color. I even like the cologne, which I will use for myself. I think it smells a little too girly for a man, anyway. Overall, great boxes!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 10, 2012)

If any of you ladies doesn't want your Modelco lipgloss in the reddish color or Sumita eyeliner please please pretty please  PM me and I'll send an updated trade list! Thanks in advance!


----------



## artemis76 (Nov 10, 2012)

My local Marshall's and Ross has had Color Club the last few weeks as well. Picked up a 2 bottle set from the holiday 2012 collection (ho ho holly and snowflakes) for $2.99 last weekend!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my box...not a single thing in there that I'm excited to try. I'm getting: Oscar Blandi Pronto texture and volume spray (my hair is curly and needs more texture and volume like I need a foot disease), Miracle Skin Transformer Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector (I'm 24 and don't have fine lines or discoloration yet; the only imperfections in my skin are the occasional blemish and I don't think it will do anything for that), Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod (so sick of getting food in my BEAUTY box - and if I get the bacon one I am going to be SO ticked since I'm a veggie and can't even eat it then), Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Petite Cologne Absolue (I love rose, but I already have two rose perfumes that I adore and don't really need another), and Stila All Over Shimmer Liquid Luminizer (I just bought a highlighter/luminizer from Benefit). Thanks for nothing, Birchbox. Did you even READ my beauty profile? Definitely thinking of switching to Look Bag or Ipsy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah I think ipsy might be right for you, because honestly, how in the world is BB supposed to know that you already have rose perfume and just bought a luminizer/highlighter?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2012)

If you are looking for a GREAT mostly skin care sub, I highly reco NewBeauty Test Tube. It's amazing!!!!! I have been subscribed to it for over 4 years and it rarely disappoints. It's a quarterly service not monthly, but they typically give you so much skin care and larger size "samples" you need a month or two to really test out the products! So monthly would be overkill!  It's $29.95 plus shipping...and well worth it! This quarters test tube is valued at around $250 dollars!!!! It's an awesome deal.

This link will show you what is in the current quarters tube.

http://testtube.newbeauty.com/feedback/

In this tube there are THREE full sized products!!!!! A full-size Olay Pro X wrinkle serum (value $43.99)

A full sized Yonka product (an amazing brand) I got the Night Cream (valued at $62)

A full size CellCeuticals product (another fab higher end brand) I got the eye serum (value around $72)

The rest are deluxe samples, a MorrocanOil hair mask (1.7oz) IT cosmetics under eye concealer, Dr Brandt dark circle cream and Kneipp bath salts.

If you do decide you want to sign up for it, call customer service first and make sure you will get this quarters tube (with the products listed above) and not the new one they are shipping mid January. I believe they are still shipping this tube though ( I recently ordered another one to give to a friend)

Each month is differently obviously and I think this month is exceptionally exceptional! Especially if you are looking to try new and great brands of skin care. Enjoy! And let me know how you make out!



> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another meh.  That seals it.  I was looking for mostly skin care and this one...uhm...none.  I got Box 4.  Which is too bad because I want to like Birchbox, but...the things I get make my shake my head.  PLUS, my husband gets the BBM box and he got a Varvatos sample (not that I terribly mind because I like the smell of it and will use it on my own) but it's sort of a duplicate for us.  He'll keep his BBM box and I'll start looking for a new sub...have ipsy (but they're mostly makeup, which is alright) and Sample Society.  Any suggestions for ones that would have good skin care samples?  I don't mind a box full of etc. but this one ONLY seems to send me etc. items.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm from Jersey too. Where in Jersey are you from? have you heard back from BB regarding the eyeliner?


 im from jersey too! Monmouth county near the beach.   I had a broken tip on my eyeliner and the cap was on the bottom of it.  They gave me 100 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsMeow (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow the naked princess lip shine is totally sold out now. i wanting to get it now that i had a bunch of points saved up :[ didn't realize that many people wanted the $26 lip gloss!


I am obsessed with that lip gloss - I absolutely love it.  I got one with points and was considering buying another one.  But yeah, I'm a little surprised it's sold out, too.


----------



## MrsLindy (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi ladies! I am new to MUT, been a BB subcriber for a few months. I thought I might to try to trade some items, so PM me if you would like any of the following items from my box:

Oscar Blondi volumizing spray

Lengthening mascara

Stella Cadente Miss Me perfume 
I would be especially interested in trading for the Stila luminizer, etoile nail polish, and Miracle Skin Vanishing cream.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi, first time poster here but I have been following the threads for about six months.  I'm pretty happy this month with both of my boxes.

In my main account I am receiving:






In second account:





Im still waiting on my first box but it has shipped already and I have my second box.

I really like the one love organics body serum! 

Also, I would be willing to trade the Mox Lip Butter and ModelCo Gloss, I just bought the Naked Princess gloss and don't need any more lip products right now.


----------



## ahkae (Nov 10, 2012)

Is anyone else's account not updating?


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 20. Could be better, could be worse. And still no tracking info update.

I don't want the mascara, so if anyone wants to trade that for the Oscar Blandi texturizing spray or the cupcake bath bomb, let me know.


----------



## RainbowClouds (Nov 10, 2012)

*Well my trackinf thru my account is still not working but at least I get to see what I have coming.Not too sure how I feel about it all right now, we will see when it gets here lol.*

Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder

ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara
Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector
Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Petite Cologne Absolue


----------



## gluegungeisha (Nov 10, 2012)

hey what color was the shimmer? also, what flavor chocolate is everyone getting?


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are looking for a GREAT mostly skin care sub, I highly reco NewBeauty Test Tube. It's amazing!!!!! I have been subscribed to it for over 4 years and it rarely disappoints. It's a quarterly service not monthly, but they typically give you so much skin care and larger size "samples" you need a month or two to really test out the products! So monthly would be overkill!  It's $29.95 plus shipping...and well worth it! This quarters test tube is valued at around $250 dollars!!!! It's an awesome deal.
> 
> ...


 
I've heard other people speak highly of this.  Might have to sign up!  Though I do like a little monthly surprise...I can probably just stick with ipsy and Sample Society for my monthly surprise and do the NBTT for a quarterly.  Thanks for the tip!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hilde (Nov 10, 2012)

Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray
Buy
 
Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector
Buy
 
Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
Buy
 
Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Petite Cologne Absolue
Buy
 
stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer try-me-set


Excited about my box 3 this month. Got box 3 last month too, is that just a coincidence or have they attached a specific box number to specific kinds of profiles now, you think?


----------



## sinatraskitten (Nov 10, 2012)

Got my box today:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Not bad but not great either.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 2. I hope the

masquelogoy
products aren't foil samples. if they are, i'll be seriously bummed cause there's 3 of them.... :/


----------



## biskit (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been a subscriber for a while and been very, very happy with my boxes thus far, so I guess it was just a matter of time before I had a hiccup. 

This month I got box 15, which is actually a nice box - not very many things in it, but the types of products are things I love and use, so happy there. But when I opened it, I noticed that they gave me a dupe of one item, and omitted another. Also puzzling is that the lid is missing off of one of the dupes, so it's not really usable as-is. So, I guess I should contact them to let them know, I feel weird complaining since it is two full-sized products but it's just strange and obviously a mistake. Meh.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah that happened to me too and it doesn't show what I'm getting either.



> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow my Nov tracking just vanished! No number...has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## melonz (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah that happened to me too and it doesn't show what I'm getting either.


 That's happening to me too. My box just shows the October box. I'm worried....


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box 24 in one account and it seems meh - I hope I get a diff colored nail polish because I already have this one.





My second account hasn't updated and nor does it have a tracking #. I really hope it has the chocolate - cuz I swear that is the thing I'm most excited about lol.


----------



## sinatraskitten (Nov 10, 2012)

Has anybody noticed a funky smell from the boxes lately? My box was smashed last month and smelled bad... but the contents were fine. This month the box is okay but that funky smell is there again.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 10, 2012)

if you love the stila smudgesticks.. they have a set at ulta  5 for $32!

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod4690053


----------



## lauravee (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 2. I hope the
> 
> ...


 I think they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have box 1 which is super similar. Bummed out cause these are the few boxes that are loaded with foil packets but oh well, can't win em all !


----------



## Melsy17 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Excited about my box 3 this month. Got box 3 last month too, is that just a coincidence or have they attached a specific box number to specific kinds of profiles now, you think? I got box 3 last month and I'm getting box 3 again too! Weird now that you point that out. Hmmm...


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 10, 2012)

My box was delivered today and got box 9 which seems the majority of us are getting.

I love it...the mascara is actually surprisingly good!

I tried it out and it gave me a lot of length not a lot of volume but it gave me length without being clumpy.

And it doesn't feel like I have mascara on my eyelashes its very lightweight almost feather like.

My oil had spilled in the plastic bag which sucks but there is a lot left so I am happy with that.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else's account not updating


 I have 2 accounts and neither one has updated yet.  I thought I was the only one!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> My box was delivered today and got box 9 which seems the majority of us are getting. I love it...the mascara is actually surprisingly good! I tried it out and it gave me a lot of length not a lot of volume but it gave me length without being clumpy. And it doesn't feel like I have mascara on my eyelashes its very lightweight almost feather like. My oil had spilled in the plastic bag which sucks but there is a lot left so I am happy with that.


 What's it smell like? I'm getting the same box on one acct and I'm not familiar with it. Ladies keep saying good things, but I don't think I've ever used the brand at all.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 10, 2012)

*Okay this is my attempt at a single post instead of a bunch of replies in a row...*

*I am sitting here chuckling at all the people who cancelled after October, whoops, more goodies for us. *

*Main Account (tracking number, no shipping email or updates):*





what is the cornucopia item? I thought cornucopia was the packaging, it it also the fragrance? and why is the little sample picture pink? So  many questions. I'm meh on the soyjoy, I am on a self imposed carb restricted diet (-20lbs in 6 weeks yay) and all these bars they send are so carb heavy, no better than actual candy bars.

*Second Account (Updated Tracking number, will be here Monday)*



I have a few boxes of the old style chocopods from last time they sampled them, I found them for cheap on amazon and never saw them again, so I have been rationing them. The new flavors look really yummy. I like maple bacon anything, the potato chip is my absolute favorite. they replaced some of the yuckier flavors with better ones. 



> Originally Posted by *considerately* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, what a beautiful view!  I'm in Oakland.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 *Thanks, I'm on the 5th floor off Telegraph/Haste, right by campus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *

Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That is one hell of a view! 






*Thanks, pretty awesome for "on campus" housing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *

Originally Posted by *jpark107*

Gorgeous view!  The apartment that my boyfriend and I rent has a large tub...and that was definitely a selling point for me.  Boyfriend didn't realize how great it was until I drew up a bath just for him.  





*Oh, he knows! he has the master bedroom at his parents house (he made a buttload of money off a website he made when he was 15 and paid for some remodels to his parents house so he got the master after that. He has a huge jacuzzi tub, so I pack Lush stuff whenever we go there or on any trips, I have made a sizeable dent in my stash thanks to a couple of long trips to Vegas and New York. *

*I only have 3 requirements for the apartment next year: *

*1. Covered lot parking for my car (I double as chauffer since none of his friends thought it necessary to learn to drive) *

*2. Puppy friendly so we can finally get a pomeranian *

*3. Soaking sized bath tub. *

Kristin1387:

if you love the stila smudgesticks.. they have a set at ulta  5 for $32!

*They have that set on Sephora.com, I ordered it to get an itkit promo kit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. so yay more samples.  *


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Nov 10, 2012)

So I got my box! The problem is this is how my eyeliner looked 









No cap, all dried out! 

While I was happy my box had a full size lipgloss, this is a real downer


----------



## alice blue (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my box today:
> 
> 
> ...


 What size is the Oscar Blandi?


----------



## Tabasc (Nov 10, 2012)

I got what I think is box 9.  I'm willing to trade almost everything in my box.  I feel bad complaining, I just can't use this stuff!  I know a lot of folks want the mascara - so get in touch!

.
Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder 
Buy
Mox Botanicals Lip Butter 
Buy
ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara 
Buy
One Love OrganicsÂ® Aromatic Body Serum 
Buy
John Varvatos Artisan 2.5 oz


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Melsy17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 3 last month and I'm getting box 3 again too! Weird now that you point that out. Hmmm...


 Last night, I just happened to go through all of my boxes on my main account since I signed up, and there is no rhyme or reason (aside from mostly odd numbers and a lot of 7s) for me.  In order: 7, 9, 1, 7, 5, 1, 21, 6, 3, 11, 7, 10, 11, 4, 15, 1, 7, 6, and 1.  I also have two accounts that are getting Box 3s this time, and neither of them got the same box or even a 3 last time.  It all seems pretty random.


----------



## Melsy17 (Nov 10, 2012)

Not sure if this was answered, but is the Stila highlighter full sized? Kinda looks like it.


----------



## biskit (Nov 10, 2012)

Mine was the same, except I got 2 of the pencils! And one cap was floating around in the box, and the other, nowhere to be seen. I tried sharpening one and the top part of it fell off right away because it was so dry.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Okay this is my attempt at a single post instead of a bunch of replies in a row...*
> 
> ...


 The cornucopia is a small roller of purfume oil.. it smells nice!

I saw them on Sephora about 5 mins ago! My boyfriend is getting them for me for Christmas.   I dont have any smudge sticks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Which itkit should i get.  I just got kit 2 - im in LOVE with the Nars lip pencil. i dont know if i should get another 2 or a different kit. What do you think?


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got my box! The problem is this is how my eyeliner looked
> 
> ...


 Mine too.  i emailed them and got 100 points


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too.  i emailed them and got 100 points


 Is it the Sumita brand? On BB they are retailing for $11..


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine too.  i emailed them and got 100 points


 Oh awesome! I sent them an email...so we will see what happens! Fingers crossed!


----------



## starfighter82 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting box 1. I am disappointed I am not receiving a lifestyle extra! I would have loved a piece of chocolate or a soyjoy bar! I also am receiving 2 packet samples, but I am not too upset about that because last month I received zero!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard other people speak highly of this.  Might have to sign up!  Though I do like a little monthly surprise...I can probably just stick with ipsy and Sample Society for my monthly surprise and do the NBTT for a quarterly.  Thanks for the tip!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You can also sign up and then cancel after you get this tube. If the products they are offering appeal to you of course. I thought this month was a particularly insane value!


----------



## amanda5139 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey everyone-first time poster here, being lurking around for a few months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just got box 9 today but my ModelCo mascara was missing from my box (I should have known given that my weight was only 0.38!) I emailed them but I was just wondering if they will send me a replacement. I'm quite peeved since this was a full size product, so I really hope they send another one and not just offer up points.

TIA!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can also sign up and then cancel after you get this tube. If the products they are offering appeal to you of course. I thought this month was a particularly insane value!


 I signed up...not sure if I'll get this one or the next (either way, it'll be exciting...LOL!)  This one looks great though, so I'm kinda hoping but I won't be disappointed if it isn't.  Thanks for the recommend!  

Back to BB, I have $60 to spend...but I can't decide on what to get.  Everything looks so good but then I think...good enough?  Geez.  



  I need to get off the computer for today I think.  LOL


----------



## MarieS (Nov 10, 2012)

There was a small holiday gift catelog in my box.  One of the items was a deluxe subscription for $200 a year.  I wasn't aware there was a deluxe and I don't see it on the website and it is not a choice for upgrading my current subscription.  Does anyone know what is different, obviously better, with a deluxe?


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *l0ser_dust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me or are the chocolates not new to BB? I have most deff tried one before (the spicy one), and I could have sworn it was in a Birchbox. This was maybe a year ago if not more.


I got the spicy one in my very first BB, in January.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it the Sumita brand? On BB they are retailing for $11..





> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh awesome! I sent them an email...so we will see what happens! Fingers crossed!


 Yeah its the Sumita brand. I know they are only giving me $10 in points when its worth 11. Instead of arguing it'll take the points and santizer the pencil and hope its not as dry towards the middle.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box 5 was 0.75+ lb  I wonder why the discrepency


That is odd....hmmm. I can see a small difference but that seems kind of big. I guess we'll see when I get my box. Probably stuffed with extra paper! lol


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #3. I luv doing trades, but ...ugh... 3 items I won't use? Still, I'm excited about the chocolate and I am gonna see about getting it on Amazon cheap. And I know someone will want to trade a perfume sample or a lipgloss for the volumizer or the highlighter. On a brighter note, I am thrilled I did not get SoyJoy or a twistband hair tie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was disappointed that I did not get a perfume sample in my October Birchbox, so I asked for 2 at Ulta today. They were out of Aqua di Gioia and Clinique Happy, so when I asked for something similar to Aqua di Gioia, the lady gave me BGBG Max Azaria Bon Chic, which smells really nice, but very different from A di G, and Calvin Klein Euphoria, which is musky and horrible. Clearly she had not smelled them all herself. I am hoping to trade the Euphoria sample for one of the perfume samples from the November box. I am waiting until I actually get my box before I add anything to my trade list. I do not have a shipping notice. My November box contents are showing up on my Birchbox account, but I want to have everything in my hands before I actually start trying to arrange trades.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MarieS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was a small holiday gift catelog in my box.  One of the items was a deluxe subscription for $200 a year.  I wasn't aware there was a deluxe and I don't see it on the website and it is not a choice for upgrading my current subscription.  Does anyone know what is different, obviously better, with a deluxe?


I hope Birchbox isn't offering this.  The current subscribers should be getting these "deluxe" samples.  People will be ANGRY and I bet a lot more people will be cancelling their subs.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's it smell like? I'm getting the same box on one acct and I'm not familiar with it. Ladies keep saying good things, but I don't think I've ever used the brand at all.


 Mine is chamomile scented. Not sure how to described it...kinda reminds me of a mans cologne. Kinda musky and woodsy but fresh at the same time. I am not really into oils but this actually didn't leave a residue or stickiness. I didn't know what


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope Birchbox isn't offering this.  The current subscribers should be getting these "deluxe" samples.  People will be ANGRY and I bet a lot more people will be cancelling their subs.


 Yes.  This will cause hate and discontent.  Wow.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MarieS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There was a small holiday gift catelog in my box.  One of the items was a deluxe subscription for $200 a year.  I wasn't aware there was a deluxe and I don't see it on the website and it is not a choice for upgrading my current subscription.  Does anyone know what is different, obviously better, with a deluxe?


 could you take a picture of the part of the small catalogue that mentioned the deluxe subscription and post it??


----------



## Meshybelle (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope Birchbox isn't offering this.  The current subscribers should be getting these "deluxe" samples.  People will be ANGRY and I bet a lot more people will be cancelling their subs.


 I agree 100%!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I signed up...not sure if I'll get this one or the next (either way, it'll be exciting...LOL!)  This one looks great though, so I'm kinda hoping but I won't be disappointed if it isn't.  Thanks for the recommend!
> ...


 I'm very excited for you! It's a really good sub! I even like the New Beauty magazine it comes with. It's perfect mind candy to browse through while your facial mask is drying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also on many occasions they throw in extra's that aren't listed on the site or in the booklet of contents.

In the past some of the extra's I received (all full size) were....a gorgeous lucite toothbrush, a big bottle of Elnet hairspray (before it was available in the states), a jar of energy+ B12 adult gummy vitamins, ( but don't worry they don't send food!),...etc... Anyway I should probably go to the New Beauty Test Tube message board and stop typing on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As far as your BB shopping spree, I just saw a promo on the site, that if you spend $60 you can get two Baggu reusable totes. I think the totes are $25 if you buy them, but free if you are making a purchase over $60.

Enjoy! Happy Hauling!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope Birchbox isn't offering this.  The current subscribers should be getting these "deluxe" samples.  People will be ANGRY and I bet a lot more people will be cancelling their subs.


 My guess is that the sample sizes will be the same.  Birchbox can only send out what they get from the beauty companies and have no control over the size of samples.  I'm betting the "deluxe" is that there will be non-sample items, like there is in the Birchbox Man subscriptions.  The mens boxes have contained t-shirts, boxers, whiskey stones, etc. in addition to the samples.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 10, 2012)

Has anyone gotten the Atelier Cologne?  The picture of my box show what looks like a card.  Please tell me that they are not sending me a card with the scent on it (like the ones in catalogs).

Everyone seems disappointed in box 3 -- I'm actually looking forward to mine.  I have only used the powder type of luminizer so I will be interested to see how the liquid type will work.


----------



## casey anne (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My guess is that the sample sizes will be the same.  Birchbox can only send out what they get from the beauty companies and have no control over the size of samples.  I'm betting the "deluxe" is that there will be non-sample items, like there is in the Birchbox Man subscriptions.  The mens boxes have contained t-shirts, boxers, whiskey stones, etc. in addition to the samples.


 

Hmmm...good thinking.  More "lifestyle" stuff...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My guess is that the sample sizes will be the same.  Birchbox can only send out what they get from the beauty companies and have no control over the size of samples.  I'm betting the "deluxe" is that there will be non-sample items, like there is in the Birchbox Man subscriptions.  The mens boxes have contained t-shirts, boxers, whiskey stones, etc. in addition to the samples.


 see when i thought "deluxe" i was thinking more along the lines of glossybox quality samples.


----------



## MarieS (Nov 10, 2012)

There is a bit about adding Birchbox Home but so far it seems to be all Jonathan Adler.  I find nothing on the site about this deluxe subscription.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten the Atelier Cologne?  The picture of my box show what looks like a card.  Please tell me that they are not sending me a card with the scent on it (like the ones in catalogs).
> 
> Everyone seems disappointed in box 3 -- I'm actually looking forward to mine.  I have only used the powder type of luminizer so I will be interested to see how the liquid type will work.


 I'm getting box 3, and I'm fine with it also.  The only thing I won't use is the luminizer.  I'm wondering the same thing about the cologne.  That would stink if it was a card only.  At least the Miracle Skin sample appears to be a tube instead of foil packet.


----------



## ChattyChelle (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> First time poster. Just wanted to share that I just was laughing the other day about how I had wasted so many points to buy the Oscar Blandi stuff, because it ended up smelling like Pledge furniture polish to me.  And what am I getting in this months box??? 



Just my luck. The same thing happened to me the previous month with the Amika sample. The difference is I actually liked that product. On another note...does anyone know if the miracle skin transformer product this month is clear or tinted? Thanks.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten the Atelier Cologne?  The picture of my box show what looks like a card.  Please tell me that they are not sending me a card with the scent on it (like the ones in catalogs).
> 
> Everyone seems disappointed in box 3 -- I'm actually looking forward to mine.  I have only used the powder type of luminizer so I will be interested to see how the liquid type will work.


 i got one sometime in the spring and it was a vial.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i got one sometime in the spring and it was a vial.


Good, maybe in the picture that is the cardboard package it comes in.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i got one sometime in the spring and it was a vial.


 Thanks


----------



## mellee (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten the Atelier Cologne?  The picture of my box show what looks like a card.  Please tell me that they are not sending me a card with the scent on it (like the ones in catalogs).
> 
> Everyone seems disappointed in box 3 -- I'm actually looking forward to mine.  I have only used the powder type of luminizer so I will be interested to see how the liquid type will work.


 I've gotten samples from Atelier before and they send the sample vial in a fancy translucent envelope with a beautiful postcard that has a little paragraph write-up about the particular scent.  ClassyPretty.  Wish they spent the extra few cents for a spray top instead, but this is very nice too.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i got one sometime in the spring and it was a val.


 The Atelier sample I received in one of my earliest boxes last year (and then my aunt received in her own box a few months ago) was a vial in a glassine envelope with a postcard.  It's actually very pretty presentation, especially compared to, say, Juicy Couture where the vial is just in a sort of booklet-ish thing that easily allows the vial to slip out.  If you look at the picture here, it's basically the card to the left of the vials and a vial, except in an envelope.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Birchbox had a survey  a while back wanting to know what subscribers would be interested in for lifestyle products such as kitchen items, jewelry, scarves etc.  I imagine it will be something like that.


----------



## Melsy17 (Nov 10, 2012)

Maybe the deluxe sub includes the limited edition boxes?


----------



## meetcutecrystal (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so excited! I am going to be getting:


Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary  Sage Hair Powder

ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara

Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector

Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod

Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Petite Cologne Absolue
I am not sure yet which number this is but, yeah! I love trying new mascara. Does anyone know if the mascara is full size? It looks full size in my account picture. I know the hair powder has been sampled before but I would love to find a good one for my hair type. Perfume usually isn't for me since I only wear Lolita Lempicka and Gucci II but it could work. Plus the chocolate, yes please! So glad I am not getting the cranberry SoyJoy.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay so I was digging around on the ModelCo site and am pretty confused. 

Nothing they have online looks like the fibre mascara or the lipgloss (of the modelco duo lipstick and gloss I got in Glossybox)

The fibrelash is a two part system, and we aren't getting the little fibers in a separate container, so maybe its a new product that hat the fibres already mixed in?

the lipgloss looks like a totally different container from the ones online. 

weird.

Also I emailed paulina about the deluxe gift sub. 

It could be so many different things! whatever it is I want one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The cornucopia is a small roller of purfume oil.. it smells nice!
> 
> I saw them on Sephora about 5 mins ago! My boyfriend is getting them for me for Christmas.   I dont have any smudge sticks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Which itkit should i get.  I just got kit 2 - im in LOVE with the Nars lip pencil. i dont know if i should get another 2 or a different kit. What do you think?


 I loved the stuff in #1, but really only because I love St. Tropez and can't get enough of everything they make. They are really generous samples, and the Alterna is a product from them I haven't sampled. If you get another 2, the lip pencil will still be the same color, so I say go for the different products!


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 10, 2012)

So, on one account, I had to update billing...it hasn't shown me what my box is yet on that account, it's stuck on October. And, when I go to my account page, it finally says November Shipping instead of October, but there's no tracking number to even click on.

...anyone know what this means? Or had this happen yet it all turned out okay? Or should I be worried?


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 10, 2012)

I went to my box page to see if tracking info was up yet and glimpsed a big rectangular thing, not sure what that could be, didn't look like anything already posted but I don't want to completely spoil myself this month!


----------



## faraco3 (Nov 10, 2012)

Fiberlash is full size! I really like it, it really lengthens my lashes but it doesn't to anything to thicken. Even with a few coats, I have super long but wispy/feathery looking lashes.


----------



## mellee (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited! I am going to be getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 3
> 
> ...


 I'm getting these same two boxes! Yay!!


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 10, 2012)

okay, couldn't resist knowing if I'm getting the chocolate, so I went to the page for it and it had a "write a review" button



I feel kind of bad that I'm getting it though because I always love the lifestyle extras and would probably like the cranberry bar more than the rest of you lol


----------



## mellee (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I was digging around on the ModelCo site and am pretty confused.
> 
> ...


 I can answer one question - BB had a little write up on the mascara.  Originally they made it as two-step, but then they reformulated to put both fibers and mascara in the same tube.  Brrrrrilliant!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 10, 2012)

I asked BB about how they do shipping and tracking. This is the response I got.

"Although tracking numbers have been uploaded to subscribers' accounts, the boxes have only just begun to ship. It is likely that yours hasn't left our warehouse just yet. You will receive an email notification when the box ships- from that time, your tracking information should load within 3-5 days (though hopefully much sooner!!).

Yes, you are absolutely correct about Birchbox shipments. The boxes are packaged by box type and ship out in waves- depending on what box you are receiving, your box might ship at a slightly different time each month.

That said, we do try to get them all out to you as close to the 10th as we can, and delivered to your doorstep within 10 days of shipment. If we do not live up to this promise we urge you to let us know: we want you to hold us to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please let me know if you have any other questions, or if there is anything I can assist you with at this time. And please be in touch if your tracking information still hasn't loaded soon."

So basically your boxes have your shipping (tracking) number and once that goes out - it is scanned for tracking purposes.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 10, 2012)

First I thought... "my box is going to be here so soon, I'll be able to resist looking at spoilers!"

Then, I thought... "it's only a couple of days. I'll just go ahead and look at spoilers like I do every month."

I got my box today before I could even try to peek! Haha!

I got this box..





The LuLu hair powder - kind of looking forward to trying this, but I've never had good luck with dry shampoo types of products (fine, thin, fair hair...)

The men's cologne - at first I wrinkled my nose in disappointment, but it smells reallllllly good. i will keep it for myself!

The mascara - I've been wanting to try this for months, and I was SUPER excited to see it in my box! I'm going to make myself wait to play with it until I've used up a couple of tubes, though.

The lip butter - I was a little bummed I didn't receive this last month, so I was happy to get it this month! I am not as impressed as I thought I'd be with it, but I still like it.

The OLO serum - Still not sure what this is, but since the combination of my pregnancy and the cooler weather has actually made my skin unusually dry, I'm thrilled to have it. I got the Chamomile fragrance, which is lovely.
Overall, pretty much couldn't be happier. Well done, BB!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 10, 2012)

They tell you that dry shampoo is supposed to be good for fine, oily hair, but I haven't had any real success with them, either. Corn starch usually will do me a little good on early second day hair, but that's it. The Tressame one has been awful for me. Maybe I'll like this one they're sending out.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 10, 2012)

I'll have the modelko lipgloss, not sure which color, but I'd love to trade. I'm looking for the cupcake bath bomb, the Sumita liner, the miracle skin cream, or even the nail polish. Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked BB about how they do shipping and tracking. This is the response I got.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for verifying this.

A few people here have figured this out and tried to post about it the last 2-3 months, but it's like it's forgotten/ignored every single month, lol.  

Tracking number does not equal shipped box.  Email equals shipped box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They tell you that dry shampoo is supposed to be good for fine, oily hair, but I haven't had any real success with them, either. Corn starch usually will do me a little good on early second day hair, but that's it. The Tressame one has been awful for me. Maybe I'll like this one they're sending out.


Are you getting the Lulu in your box as well? I'd be very interested to see what you think of it. The best I've been able to do with dry shampoo is to create texture for updo styles, and even then, it works better when I use it on clean hair.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you getting the Lulu in your box as well? I'd be very interested to see what you think of it. The best I've been able to do with dry shampoo is to create texture for updo styles, and even then, it works better when I use it on clean hair.


 Yeah, I'm supposed to be getting it. I doubt it'll do anything of value, but I will nonetheless conduct the experiment and report back with my findings.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box 3. Some items may be up for trade! Now if only my box would ship!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay, couldn't resist knowing if I'm getting the chocolate, so I went to the page for it and it had a "write a review" button
> 
> ...


 Well, I have some potentially bad news for you:  *Every* product now has a "Write a review" link whether it's in your (or any!) box or not.  The *real* key is whether you get an oldschool popup Feedback box or a "Write a Customer Review" page when you click that link.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can answer one question - BB had a little write up on the mascara.  Originally they made it as two-step, but then they reformulated to put both fibers and mascara in the same tube.  Brrrrrilliant!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ehh opposite opinion over here.

the cool new thing is to have the fibers and the mascara separate so you can control how much and where you put the fibers (like outside lashes only for a pretty cat eye)

Everybody went kinds bananas over the toofaced version, but I am drowning in mascara so I haven't bought any in a year, but I am thinking about getting just a tube of the fibers, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## automaticeyesx (Nov 10, 2012)

So the other day I did have shipping information, now it seems to have disappeared from my account info AND my box page is stuck on October. What?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 10, 2012)

Has anyone tried the mascara yet? I received a mascara in my Julep box that was supposed to have fibers in the mascara and it didn't work well for me plus I tried a few drugstore brands that were supposed to have fibers in them as well but didn't see much of a difference honestly so I am very curious to see if this is any good!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 10, 2012)

Is it just me or have a LOT (dare I say all?) of you ladies had damaged eyeliners? What the heck, BB? It's one thing for the cap to fall off while in transit but another for there to have been no cap or for there to be stuff growing on the actual liner... how do they not notice that when they're putting the item in the box?

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ehh opposite opinion over here.

the cool new thing is to have the fibers and the mascara separate so you can control how much and where you put the fibers (like outside lashes only for a pretty cat eye)

Everybody went kinds bananas over the toofaced version, but I am drowning in mascara so I haven't bought any in a year, but I am thinking about getting just a tube of the fibers, just haven't gotten around to it yet.
Essence sells the fibers alone in a little cylindrical tub and I believe it's only $3-4 and they work really well, so if you don't want to spend too much to try the fiber and mascara separate concept out, that's the way to go.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Essence sells the fibers alone in a little cylindrical tub and I believe it's only $3-4 and they work really well, so if you don't want to spend too much to try the fiber and mascara separate concept out, that's the way to go.


 Yes, I believe that was the brand I have seen on the internet. I rarely make it to Ulta, so I haven't been in the situation where I remember it and see it in front of me. I even have a spoolie want from Birchbox a million months ago that would be perfect for the fibers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm new to this site and have no idea how to reply to a specific post but I've never heard of essence. Can I buy it in a store or do I have to order it online?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I believe that was the brand I have seen on the internet. I rarely make it to Ulta, so I haven't been in the situation where I remember it and see it in front of me. I even have a spoolie want from Birchbox a million months ago that would be perfect for the fibers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The Essence one actually includes a little wand too! I don't know if you wear contact lenses though - they advise against using the fibers if you do, which, while it makes sense, is still a shame since my lashes are hidden when I wear glasses.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Essence one actually includes a little wand too! I don't know if you wear contact lenses though - they advise against using the fibers if you do, which, while it makes sense, is still a shame since my lashes are hidden when I wear glasses.


 ahh okay awesome. I do not have any type of ocular correction thankfully. (though both my parents eyes started to go when they were just finishing school, so I am afraid!)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 11, 2012)

I am so ready for both my dry shampoo samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahh okay awesome. I do not have any type of ocular correction thankfully. (though both my parents eyes started to go when they were just finishing school, so I am afraid!)


 lol I've been wearing glasses since I was 7! My vision is so bad I would literally have to hold my face 3 inches from my laptop screen to see without glasses on or lenses in. My favourite brand of contact lenses actually doesn't even make them in my prescription anymore, so I had to switch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 11, 2012)

> I'm very excited for you! It's a really good sub! I even like the New Beauty magazine it comes with. It's perfect mind candy to browse through while your facial mask is drying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also on many occasions they throw in extra's that aren't listed on the site or in the booklet of contents. In the past some of the extra's I received (all full size) were....a gorgeous lucite toothbrush, a big bottle of Elnet hairspray (before it was available in the states), a jar of energy+ B12 adult gummy vitamins, ( but don't worry they don't send food!),...etc... Anyway I should probably go to the New Beauty Test Tube message board and stop typing on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As far as your BB shopping spree, I just saw a promo on the site, that if you spend $60 you can get two Baggu reusable totes. I think the totes are $25 if you buy them, but free if you are making a purchase over $60. Enjoy! Happy Hauling!


 Ooh...extras, too? Fweeeeee!!! Thanks again for the recommend! I cant wait to try my new stuff! :-D I might hang on to my BB points for a while....let it grow and then spoil myself in January for my birthday. Hehe


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm new to this site and have no idea how to reply to a specific post but I've never heard of essence. Can I buy it in a store or do I have to order it online?


 I don't know where you are, but I'm in the Pacific Northwest, and we have a chain of you-name-it-they-probably-carry-it stores called Fred Meyer (their motto:  You'll find it at Freddy's!).  I think they're owned by Kroger nowadays.  Anyway.  Just a combination grocery/housewares/makeup/sporting goods/garden supply/whatever store, and they carry it.  Ulta has some of their stuff as well, although in my area, not all Ultas have it.  You can order it online from Ulta, too.  essence is probably one of the cheapest brands around, right in the same price range of Wet'n'Wild and NYC Color (is that what it's called?  I can't remember).  I love it.  I can spend $20 and walk out of the store with ten different items!

The funny thing about essence is that I hadn't heard of it before I started reading nail blogs, and then once I saw what the bottles looked like on the blogs, I realized I had been walking right by the displays for *ages*.  If you check out the website here, you might realize the same thing!


----------



## ddave (Nov 11, 2012)

I just checked my page and I'm getting box 3--couldn't be happier 





Has anyone gotten a Stila luminizer sample yet? I'm really hoping for the pinkish or white shade...bronze just doesn't work on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where'd you get that? Kind of want it to put my Lush Dusting Powder in.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *considerately* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do, please!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I had posted it up, https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV74GSHZ7KS8VBW  im not sure, but I think someone had already claimed it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 11, 2012)

> > I am so ready for both my dry shampoo samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â
> 
> 
> Where'd you get that? Kind of want it to put my Lush Dusting Powder in.


 Lol. It looks like a spice jar. I so wish I had thought of that when I used to bake and had creme of tarter powder or cinnamon sitting in the cupboard for 2 years instead of throwing it out when I hadn't used it in so long. But now I don't even use my oven, so no old spices to dump and reuse the containers.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm very excited for you! It's a really good sub! I even like the New Beauty magazine it comes with. It's perfect mind candy to browse through while your facial mask is drying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also on many occasions they throw in extra's that aren't listed on the site or in the booklet of contents.
> 
> ...


 when i used the baggu code it said it was invalid


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol. It looks like a spice jar. I so wish I had thought of that when I used to bake and had creme of tarter powder or cinnamon sitting in the cupboard for 2 years instead of throwing it out when I hadn't used it in so long. But now I don't even use my oven, so no old spices to dump and reuse the containers.


 Oh wow. Derp. Thanks.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved the stuff in #1, but really only because I love St. Tropez and can't get enough of everything they make. They are really generous samples, and the Alterna is a product from them I haven't sampled. If you get another 2, the lip pencil will still be the same color, so I say go for the different products!


 Thanks! I think I'm going to go with kit3 then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've have an alterna sample and it smells sooo good and lasts a while.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol. It looks like a spice jar. I so wish I had thought of that when I used to bake and had creme of tarter powder or cinnamon sitting in the cupboard for 2 years instead of throwing it out when I hadn't used it in so long. But now I don't even use my oven, so no old spices to dump and reuse the containers.





> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where'd you get that? Kind of want it to put my Lush Dusting Powder in.


 
It is an empty dry shampoo container from fortune cookie soap summer soap box. my boyfriend is obsessed with dry shampoo (i keep reminding him they are not a replacement for a real shampoo lol) but he used up the entire thing, since it smelled better than the Lush No Drought, which is what he is left with now. 

It reminds me of the cheese and pepper flake shakers from pizza places


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 11, 2012)

> I just checked my page and I'm getting box 3--couldn't be happierÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has anyone gotten a Stila luminizer sample yet? I'm really hoping for the pinkish or white shade...bronze just doesn't work on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Box twins! I also hope there's variety of colors for the Luminizer.


----------



## denise89 (Nov 11, 2012)

I got this box 

I'm really happy with the mascara and the oscar blandi, been wanting to try it! I like the cupcake bath bomb too but I do not have a bath tub. I really don't care for the soy joy and caldrea soap, those are downers for me.







Overall, I'm happy. I feel like birchbox redeemed themselves for me. All I wanted was a full sized product and I got one finally! I feel like everyone has one full sized in their box this time too.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Nov 11, 2012)

This is my box! Which i love! But my eyeliner was broken..what do i need to do? Do i need to take pictures and send them an email or can i just tell them that it was broken?

*November Box 15*


Jouer Fragrance Cornucopia
Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss
SOYJOY Cranberry Snack Packs
Sumita Color Contrast Eyeliner


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this box
> 
> ...


 tip for the soap, Carry them in your purse, I do because you never know when youll be in a bathroom somewhere with no soap... Its been a lifesaver for me because I work as a (go to different stores) rep for a coffee company and sometimes, I'll go to a store and they wont have soap on hand to wash hands/  wash pieces of the dirty machines.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my box! Which i love! But my eyeliner was broken..what do i need to do? Do i need to take pictures and send them an email or can i just tell them that it was broken?
> 
> ...


 I think you can just tell them. I sent a pic for good measure when my M&amp;G shampoo leaked, but I don't think its needed.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol about the replacement for shampoo!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 11, 2012)

I do recognize that brand! I am in Northern California and we have Ulta so I will check there : ). Thanks! How do I respond to a specific post on here?


----------



## calexxia (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And, ya know, it could be amusing to find cute shakers at the thrift store for putting such things in...


----------



## denise89 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> tip for the soap, Carry them in your purse, I do because you never know when youll be in a bathroom somewhere with no soap... Its been a lifesaver for me because I work as a (go to different stores) rep for a coffee company and sometimes, I'll go to a store and they wont have soap on hand to wash hands/  wash pieces of the dirty machines.


 I was planning to do that! That is a good idea, I'm a total germaphobe. I'm too obsessed with my hand sanitizer lol. It's really bad. I hate it when bathrooms do not have soap, so yes this can be handy.


----------



## PAsh (Nov 11, 2012)

> I'll have the modelko lipgloss, not sure which color, but I'd love to trade. I'm looking for the cupcake bath bomb, the Sumita liner, the miracle skin cream, or even the nail polish. Let me know if you're interested!


 I have the bath bomb (the white one), i'd love to trade for the gloss. I dont have any other things you mentioned. Let me know if it works.


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I do recognize that brand! I am in Northern California and we have Ulta so I will check there : ). Thanks! How do I respond to a specific post on here?


 Click on the button that says Quote below the specific post and it will show up in your Reply box near the bottom of the screen.


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my box! Which i love! But my eyeliner was broken..what do i need to do? Do i need to take pictures and send them an email or can i just tell them that it was broken?
> 
> ...


 I've had broken products twice from Birchbox. I doubt that it's necessary, but I did e-mail them photos both times. They replaced the one item lickety-split for me, and the other item they credited me for a free box since they were out of stock.


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks like I'll be getting box #9 this month (seems to be a pretty popular one so far, too!)




I'm mostly excited.. but slightly indifferent. This box is definitely better than my box last month *but* I think I am getting to the point where I'm just _'sampled out' _



 

I will definitely make use of all of the items in my box this month and that is always a HUGE plus! Not any of the products I had originally hoped for, but I like the sound of all of the scents (the hair powder - lavender, mox lip butter - pomegranate (I hope??), One Love Organics body serum (crossing my fingers for the lavender!)). I have so many samples of mascara I need to use up! (oddly enough I am most excited for the mascara in this box! hehe)  Also really overwhelmed with all of the lippies I've been receiving through subs.
Least excited for the mens cologne 



  oh well.. hopefully I actually like the scent and will be able to enjoy it by making the boyfriend wear it. hah
 

I am *really* impressed with how quick shipping has been this month - my box should be here on Tuesday (I'm in AZ) and the last two months I'd been receiving them at the very END of the month so this is a big difference and I'm really happy about it (especially considering Sandy 



)


So, I think at least for December.. I'm taking a BB break. I've accumulated $60 worth of points to spend in the BB shop so I need to look around and will hopefully be putting those to use this month - super excited about it! I've been off and on subbed with BB, but December of last year was my first month with them and I wasn't impressed with that box at all (I'm assuming it was a welcome box, and I didn't really know what to expect since it was my first subscription box, but it was so underwhelming and I think I trashed most of it..



 - glad I decided to give BB another shot. I have been mostly happy with my boxes since!) but basically.. I'm thinking about how lame that box was last year and it makes me feel like skipping December this year won't be so hard for me.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my box! Which i love! But my eyeliner was broken..what do i need to do? Do i need to take pictures and send them an email or can i just tell them that it was broken?
> 
> ...


 Okay, so now that like all of the eyeliners are broken, I am so scared to get mine, I feel horrible asking for points, since I am a points hoarder there is no way they make money off of my shop purchases. I am getting box 15, wondering if there is any variation in the liner colors or just black? I got the sumita brow concealer a few months ago and use it almost everyday, it seriously covers over any little stray hairs that pop up between tweezings.



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol about the replacement for shampoo!


 He kind of only cares about his hair. He's always using random products of mine in the shower, and always asking about what to do to make his hair do different things. He's the one on the left, lots of fluff going on, I seriously hope our kids get his hair, its SO BEAUTIFUL. and the longest thickest black eyelashes. Persians get all the pretty traits.







> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And, ya know, it could be amusing to find cute shakers at the thrift store for putting such things in...


 oooh prettyyy idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ehh opposite opinion over here.
> ...


 How do you apply the fibers when they are separate? Do they just stick to wet mascara, or do they have their own medium to bind them?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How do you apply the fibers when they are separate? Do they just stick to wet mascara, or do they have their own medium to bind them?


 it goes mascara, fibers, mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 11, 2012)

I am really happy BB placed the body serum in a little ziploc baggie, because it definitely leaked all over the inside of the baggie. However, since it was closed, it didn't get all over anything else. Yayyy! Also, I don't know if everyone getting box 9 will have the same fragrances, but mine was Chamomile. The Mox was the pom/fig, but I haven't seen anyone get a different flavor. I'm assuming the pom/fig will be the selected flavor for everyone who receives this, since it is exclusive to BB.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Nov 11, 2012)

I got box 3 and 9 waiting on them but checked my site.  I think I will be closing one account it has been disapointing and not really worth it.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 11, 2012)

Would someone who gets a bath bomb mind comparing it to a Lush bath bomb that they've tried? Debating whether or not to get the one in the Birchbox store, or wait until my next trip to Lush to pick one up.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 11, 2012)

I couldn't help it and had to see what box I'll be getting:

 I -think- it's box 12 but can't be sure.  Getting:

-Masqueology eye mask

-Masqueology 7D moisture cream

-Masqueology Masque Cleanse

-Stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer

-One Love Organics body serum

-MCMC Fragrance Phoenix Eau de Parfum.

My shipping info updated though I haven't gotten an email yet, and my box weighs .7450, which is heavier than any other box, yet the picture of my box shows a bunch of packets/single use items, so a bit confusing.  Either there's a TON of packets in there, the picture's misleading, or they're being generous and giving me a ton of tissue paper this month.


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 11, 2012)

i really really really wish birchbox would start PAYING ATTENTION to the profiles!!!!

someone with curly hair does not need volumizing/texturizing spray!!!!

and im getting it in BOTH accounts....... so those are definately up for trade willing to trade for almost anything so if anyone wonts it PM me

edited... one has been spoken for... still looking for another to trade!!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't help it and had to see what box I'll be getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## chrissymarie (Nov 11, 2012)

where can i see a list of the boxes with pictures?


----------



## MrsMeow (Nov 11, 2012)

If anyone sees a 20% code (20foryou or something), can you let me know?  I have some things I really want to buy but don't really want to pay full price for, and I know I don't have an anniversary code coming my way.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't help it and had to see what box I'll be getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 11, 2012)

GAH! So my account has switched over to November but still no tracking number for me 



 I'm glad BB has really really seemed to step it up this month, except for the mens cologne, broken eyeliners and spilled body oils.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 11, 2012)

Mine!



> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GAH! So my account has switched over to November but still no tracking number for me
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

> I couldn't help it and had to see what box I'll be getting:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



By the list and spoilers Zadi put out, it looks like box 2? The masquelogy items are only in a few boxes..


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2012)

Sifter jars:  I get all of my stuff like this from Pilot Vials or Sunburst Bottle, depending on exactly what and how many I'm looking for!  It can take a little digging around (sifters are with the jars on the PV site, but they're under Accessories &gt; Funnels and Fitments on the SB site, for example), and they don't both have *exactly* the same things, but there are a lot of containers on here that would address quite a few issues we have with samples, like mini atomizers (at PV but not SB) for all of those perfume samples that aren't in sprayers.  I advise against all plastic bottles except the Natural Plastic bottles on the SB site for lotion, by the way.  The pretty colored and clear bottles just aren't as flexible, so they're harder to squeeze and get the last bit of lotion out.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 11, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't help it and had to see what box I'll be getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## lady41 (Nov 11, 2012)

My Oct box is still up on my second account and my tracking number is still blank....I had tracking for 4 days until yesterday and then boom the number just vanished....odd....I want to know!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 11, 2012)

Did anyone else with a cupcake get their boxes yet? ): What condition was your cupcake in?

mine came crushed. It's still mostly in one piece and usable but not exactly giftable, which is what I had been planning on doing with it... I just feel bad asking for another one when it's in fact usable... just not regiftable. : I guess I'm just trying to see what other people's cupcakes are like and if this was just an anomaly


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else with a cupcake get their boxes yet? ): What condition was your cupcake in?
> 
> mine came crushed. It's still mostly in one piece and usable but not exactly giftable, which is what I had been planning on doing with it... I just feel bad asking for another one when it's in fact usable... just not regiftable. : I guess I'm just trying to see what other people's cupcakes are like and if this was just an anomaly


  i would definitely complain so  they should package them better.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 11, 2012)

I have 2 subscriptions and both are still showing the October box.   I'm starting to get a little mad, since it seems that a lot of people already have thier boxes and I can't even see what I'm getting.  I understand that some boxes are shipping late due to the big storm, and I'm ok with that.  I just want my boxes to update on the Birchbox website.  I'm beginning to wonder if they forgot me!


----------



## classybroad (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else with a cupcake get their boxes yet? ): What condition was your cupcake in?
> 
> mine came crushed. It's still mostly in one piece and usable but not exactly giftable, which is what I had been planning on doing with it... I just feel bad asking for another one when it's in fact usable... just not regiftable. : I guess I'm just trying to see what other people's cupcakes are like and if this was just an anomaly


 My cupcake was in perfect condition. Looked good enough to eat.

HOWEVER I took a bath dropped it in when it was 2/3 full and nothing happened. No bubbles, color water change, no different scent in the air, no skin softer than usual. It dissolved into absolutely nothing. What a dud and I am so glad I did not add this to my shopping cart when the holiday store opened up.


----------



## CinD (Nov 11, 2012)

> where can i see a list of the boxes with pictures?


 Zadi posted up a link in a previous post. Time to scroll and searrrrcchh. Somewhere in between pages 30-33. =]


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 11, 2012)

I sent them an email and attached the pictures








*mourns the poor cupcake*

I just feel bad contacting CS so much because I was sent the wrong in last month's box too, and they sent a replacement...which then got lost so they had to give me credit. @[email protected] Now this. I don't want to be a whiner, but having to contact them about these things is also an inconvenience to me... *sigh*


----------



## gemstone (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent them an email and attached the pictures
> 
> ...


 i've seen a couple on blogs that were fine.  I'm sure that they would be willing to send you another one, especially since they are encouraging giving this month!


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 11, 2012)

> I have 2 subscriptions and both are still showing the October box.Â Â  I'm starting to get a little mad, since it seems that a lot of people already have thier boxes and I can't even see what I'm getting.Â  I understand that some boxes are shipping late due to the big storm, and I'm ok with that.Â  I just want my boxes to update on the Birchbox website.Â  I'm beginning to wonder if they forgot me!


 Right?? I even pulled up my credit card online to make sure it had been charged (it was). I can wait.. But I want to know what I am getting!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i've seen a couple on blogs that were fine.  I'm sure that they would be willing to send you another one, especially since they are encouraging giving this month!


 ): *sigh* I hope so or else I'm going to have to photograph this and put it on _my_ blog. I was super excited to get my box because I thought I could write about it, but now I have to wait for the new one to be sent to me... unless if they want me to put this bloody cupcake up lol.

This cupcake still makes me so sad... Y_Y


----------



## mb214 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have some birchbox points I want to use. I wanted to get some hair products and haven't had that many hair samples I've liked (except Miss Jessie's quick curls, which I'm getting). I have fine curly dry hair. I was looking at the orofluido.....but then I saw sedu and the amika one and am now terribly indecisive. (I loved Kerastase elixir, but even with points I cannot bring myself to pay the $54). Any help would be HUGELY appreciated!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

> I have some birchbox points I want to use. I wanted to get some hair products and haven't had that many hair samples I've liked (except Miss Jessie's quick curls, which I'm getting). I have fine curly dry hair. I was looking at the orofluido.....but then I saw sedu and the amika one and am now terribly indecisive. (I loved Kerastase elixir, but even with points I cannot bring myself to pay the $54). Any help would be HUGELY appreciated!


 Are you looking for an oil or styling cream/gel? I'm thinking I want to try the new stuff coming in boxes this month, but I didn't receive any  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although, it's pretty reasonable in the store, so I may just buy one.


----------



## mb214 (Nov 11, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mb214* 



I have some birchbox points I want to use. I wanted to get some hair products and haven't had that many hair samples I've liked (except Miss Jessie's quick curls, which I'm getting). I have fine curly dry hair. I was looking at the orofluido.....but then I saw sedu and the amika one and am now terribly indecisive. (I loved Kerastase elixir, but even with points I cannot bring myself to pay the $54). Any help would be HUGELY appreciated!
Are you looking for an oil or styling cream/gel? I'm thinking I want to try the new stuff coming in boxes this month, but I didn't receive any 




 Although, it's pretty reasonable in the store, so I may just buy one.

I haven't got my box yet, but I am getting curly hair rules curl keeper (which is even have decent I will buy, because it is fairly cheap). I'm looking at oils, but I am a sucker for hair products--anything...i keep thinking there is some product that will magically transform my curls into anna lynne mccord's AMAZING curls


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 11, 2012)

I've made cupcake bath bombs at home...they're REALLY cute and fairly easy if you can source your materials (I use Brambleberry but there are other places and even Michael's carries soap making stuff.)  

Here's the tutorial that I used. They turned out so cute!  &lt;3

http://littlebirdiesecrets.blogspot.com/2008/11/cupcake-bath-bombs-tutorial.html


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

> I'm looking at the oils, but honestly I am a sucker for hair products. I keep thinking there is some product out there that will transform my hair into anna lynne mccord's AMAZING big curls. I am getting the curly hair rules curl keeper this month, which is even half way decent I will likely get too, because it is fairly cheap. I have 500 points and a 20% off coupon...which is great (but bad, because I will buy more)


 I have naturally curly hair, relaxed two+ years ago and curling like crazy again..I have never found one HG product. I did start the no poo method and feel like my hair is better and softer. I usually use a serum/oil on wet hair(mostly the ends and back of my hair, then a quick gloss over when dry), then mix any curl/thickening cream with a cream gel and distribute through my hair. Can't speak for the Orofluido, haven't tried it yet..but happy to share I'm getting some soon! Sorry.. guess I'm not so helpful lol. I did like the Miss Jessie's, but one or two of their products smelled funny.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting this box too (box 2) and my weight is .615 - that IS odd, lol.


 Maybe one or both of our boxes on the site are wrong?  I can only hope. hah.  I'm not wowed by that box at all.  Maybe I'll like the stuff when it comes.


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 11, 2012)

I got the lavender scented OLO oil.  I have a friend who is super sensitive to scented products, so I can't imagine slathering it all over, but I'm thinking I will use it as aromatherapy on my pressure points before bed... I'm going to try it tonight!  Seems like the sample will go a long way like that!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

> My cupcake was in perfect condition. Looked good enough to eat. HOWEVER I took a bath dropped it in when it was 2/3 full and nothing happened. No bubbles, color water change, no different scent in the air, no skin softer than usual. It dissolved into absolutely nothing. What a dud and I am so glad I did not add this to my shopping cart when the holiday store opened up.


 Thank you for that! I put those in my cart ever since I first spotted them.. if they serve no purpose than looking cute, I'll just stick to my usual bombs and salts lol.


----------



## Maddismaw (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello, November will be my second month with BB. I really wish they wouldn't put food in the boxes



. I really want beauty samples. Haven't received November box yet,so I will be letting you guys know how it goes. Last month it had Tea?Diet-bar?



...A full size cleanser, sample of a great lip gloss color,( I did purchase however),under eye concealer and some olive oil samples.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Maddismaw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, November will be my second month with BB. I really wish they wouldn't put food in the boxes
> 
> ...


 the thing with birchbox is that they've geared themselves more towards "beauty &amp; lifestyle" now, so you might as well just expect a lifestyle item each month. counting this month i will have gotten 3 food items out of my past 9 boxes, but they've also put in different items as well for their lifestyle picks.


----------



## daisyheadmaisy (Nov 11, 2012)

> Mine is:
> Style or Beauty Blogs
> Semi-proficient
> Face cream
> ...


 It's funny my profile is almost exactly the same as yours except I wrote medium skin.. And I was getting all skin care items, so I changed my splurge to makeup... And I still got box 13 which isn't too bad, but I think I might change my concern of aging skin next. But I do really like some of the creams I've received.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've made cupcake bath bombs at home...they're REALLY cute and fairly easy if you can source your materials (I use Brambleberry but there are other places and even Michael's carries soap making stuff.)
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing! I can't wait to try and make them.  They would be cute for gifts as well .


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 11, 2012)

Bahaha, I wonder if I'm the only one excited about the food item? It doesn't bother me since it's a lifestyle extra, and I really, really want the potato chip one. I love salt and chocolate. Yummy.

...now if only I knew what my second box contained! Oh well. I'm pleased with the box on my main account - it's box three. The stila item is interesting, even though I have high beam and never use it. I don't know if I'll use the texturizing spray, but I do like that it's something new. I'll experiment! After all, BB is about trying new things, so even if it doesn't work out, I'll know never to buy something like it. (Or, I might adore it!) I have a favorite perfume, but I'll still try the one I'm getting, or I'll give it to my sister. The primer/corrector will be nice to try, too! I have a sample of Smashbox's primer, and I like it. I'm always up for trying new things.

So yes. Overall, nothing that I am beating down the door to get, per se, but I like that all my items are new things for me to test out. I'm looking forward to getting this box! Maybe my second account will have some of the other cool items, like the mascara or bath bomb! =)


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 11, 2012)

Think i'm going to cancel. Been hoping since May to get a good box. Was excited to see the pics on instagram with the mascara and stuff, then realized I'm getting  a bunch of anti-aging products. wtf?


----------



## arendish (Nov 11, 2012)

What color of the luminzer is everyone getting?


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Think i'm going to cancel. Been hoping since May to get a good box. Was excited to see the pics on instagram with the mascara and stuff, then realized I'm getting  a bunch of anti-aging products. wtf?


 What box are you getting?


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahaha, I wonder if I'm the only one excited about the food item? It doesn't bother me since it's a lifestyle extra, and I really, really want the potato chip one. I love salt and chocolate. Yummy.
> 
> ...


 I WOULD be excited for the food item, if I wasn't getting a SoyJoy bar in BOTH BOXES.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha they should change the name, because it will NOT bring me Joy. I'm excited for the rest of the stuff in my boxes though, why not. I literally just bought a Benefit set that had high beam in it 2 weeks ago, and I've been trying it out, so I'm excited to try a different brand to see which works better for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is it just me, or does anyone else think the pic on that SoyJoy box looks gross. haha.


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I WOULD be excited for the food item, if I wasn't getting a SoyJoy bar in BOTH BOXES.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha they should change the name, because it will NOT bring me Joy. I'm excited for the rest of the stuff in my boxes though, why not. I literally just bought a Benefit set that had high beam in it 2 weeks ago, and I've been trying it out, so I'm excited to try a different brand to see which works better for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else think the pic on that SoyJoy box looks gross. haha.


Oh yeah, that's fair. I'm getting the chocolate, which is exciting. The SoyJoy looks...not so good. XD If I get it in my other box, it'll probably go to my friend. But still. It could be worse. Somehow.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 11, 2012)

Note to Birchbox: No one complains about the "lifestyle extra" being food if it's chocolate.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *orlandomom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Chocolate
> 
> Stila all over shimmer
> ...


 Box twins...! I wasn't really wanting the texturizing spray since I received it in my Allure Fall beauty box. I have still yet to try it because like you I have thick long curly hair. Happy with the rest of it tho!


----------



## alice blue (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahaha, I wonder if I'm the only one excited about the food item? It doesn't bother me since it's a lifestyle extra, and I really, really want the potato chip one. I love salt and chocolate. Yummy.


 It doesn't bother me, but I'm not excited.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 11, 2012)

I probably would have wanted the chocolate food item over the man perfume! I also don't think I will use the lip gloss, I'm already getting one from Ipsy :/  If they are similar colors then I might gift it or something


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2012)

i'm starting to worry that my box won't get here before i leave for thanksgiving break on friday :\


----------



## amandah (Nov 11, 2012)

> Note to Birchbox: No one complains about the "lifestyle extra" being food if it's chocolate.Â


 Agreed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Note to Birchbox: No one complains about the "lifestyle extra" being food if it's chocolate.


absolutely!!!!!!!

girlies need the chocolates!!!! especially for 5 days a month, we kill without our chocolates!!!


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Note to Birchbox: No one complains about the "lifestyle extra" being food if it's chocolate.


 Not true, I just read a comment on the BB Facebook page from some lady who got chocolate (i didn't) and she's livid. Apparently she has a ton of food allergies. I was trying to suggest perhaps she give the chocolate to a friend (because it's amazeballs) and she chewed my head off. 

There's no use arguing with someone who is that mad. Really. We are sampling, right? I, too, and disappointed when my box is just meh. But I like the part where I get to try new things. Hence I subscribe. Sometimes this board and the BB Facebook page really get me depressed. So glad I'm not a CS rep.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not getting chocolate. I dislike chocolate. *runs for hiding*

I am getting a SoyJoy bar. I'm allergic to them, so this is useless to me. My box only has 5 items, so kinda sucks. But I am getting the mini Oscar Blandi spray, which I love but refuse to pay full price for, so that's a plus.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not true, I just read a comment on the BB Facebook page from some lady who got chocolate (i didn't) and she's livid. Apparently she has a ton of food allergies. I was trying to suggest perhaps she give the chocolate to a friend (because it's amazeballs) and she chewed my head off.
> 
> There's no use arguing with someone who is that mad. Really. We are sampling, right? I, too, and disappointed when my box is just meh. But I like the part where I get to try new things. Hence I subscribe. Sometimes this board and the BB Facebook page really get me depressed. So glad I'm not a CS rep.


 i know bb has been sending out a lot of food lately, but seriously if you have THAT many allergies, you probably shouldn't be using a sampling service anyway i mean even the beauty samples have stuff in them, for example the naked princess gloss last month with the almond oil. i think some people just like to complain.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 11, 2012)

Reaaallly wish that they'd do a lifestyle extra *or* food, not lifestyle extra *and* food. I got a bath bomb and a chocopod. Bathbomb is cool, chocolate is cool, but _not _when they both count as deluxe samples, leaving me with one actual deluxe sample. Last month, I got *two* food items, so the only deluxe sample was an anti-acne facewash--my beauty profile indicates I have dry, sensitive skin.

Forgot to cancel before they billed me, but I won't make the same mistake again :|.

Quote: Originally Posted by *orlandomom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Miracle Skin Transformer instant skin perfector (is this a good sized sample? Anyone tried this??)  
If it's like the one I got, no. It's a tiny single-use foil pack. Might come with two single-use foil packs, but I doubt they'd ship a deluxe sample. I'd be peeved if they_ had_ deluxe samples and just decided to give me all foil packets last month :/. Has an interesting fluffy texture, kind of like the Benefit PoreFessionals


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2012)

i got something from miracle skin in my gossip girl box whatever month that was, and it was a very generous sample. i still have the whole tube left, but that's because i use it mostly as a concealer.

i'm getting the instant skin perfector this month too, and i'm kind of thinking based on the other sample i got that it will be in a tube, but i don't what to have any high expectations here...


----------



## mellee (Nov 11, 2012)

They updated the picture of the box contents and it shows a small tube.  Hoping that's accurate!


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 11, 2012)

The picture of the box itself has accurate content size, the individual images of the products just shows the full-sized versions. Whaaaaaaaaat they had actual deluxe samples of this stuff?? :| lol



> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They updated the picture of the box contents and it shows a small tube.  Hoping that's accurate!


----------



## mellee (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The picture of the box itself has accurate content size, the individual images of the products just shows the full-sized versions. Whaaaaaaaaat they had actual deluxe samples of this stuff?? :| lol


 Yep - the pic they (finally) added for box 20 shows a small tube:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2013/nov2012box20


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Oscar Blandi texture/volumizing spray? Very interested to see how it works.. Is it like regular hairsprays that it makes your hair stiff, gritty, crunchy, sticky, etc? Or is it more natural/touchable? Still, if it really works, it beats backcombing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i know bb has been sending out a lot of food lately, but seriously if you have THAT many allergies, you probably shouldn't be using a sampling service anyway i mean even the beauty samples have stuff in them, for example the *naked princess gloss last month with the almond oil*. i think some people just like to complain.


 Yeah that was a fun surprise.... I always check ingredients before I use stuff, because I do have allergies, but somehow that one slipped past me...


----------



## ScopeIt (Nov 11, 2012)

I got box 9, and I'm pretty happy! Not over the moon, but happy enough to stay subscribed for another month 






The mascara is just ok, which is a bit of a let down. Maybe it's just my tube, but it is SUPER dry and does nothing for lash volume and very little for length. Still, I'll throw it in my work bag for emergencies.

I'm kind of MEH about getting cologne for my lifestyle extra. I don't like the implication about having a man in your life, etc. BB is something I do for myself, I don't have any interest in getting stuff for my husband. That's why he has his own BB sub! Still, it's better than yet another nasty bar! Chocolate would have been nice, but I ordered the sample pack along with my cleanser to tip me over the $25 mark for free shipping.

I'm hoarding my points and waiting for my 6 month code next month. Hoping to streeeeetch those points and get myself something luxurious


----------



## caitlinmacphers (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm looking for a MOX lip butter!!!

My list up for trade:


Stila lip glaze (action CN)
The brush guard set
WEI real clean skin gelled oil cleanser (2)
Glow and Go travel puff (all even)
Eye rock eyeliner (package opened but not used, I have tons of them!)
Comodynes self tanning (2)
John Varvatos (Birchbox man)
Caudalie vinoperfect radience serum
Perfekt lip gloss (Melrose)
All items are unopened and unused unless noted! I'm open to other trades as well. Mainly eye products, lip sticks, or nail polish.

Thanks!

Caitlin


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What box are you getting?


 Masqueology Revitalizing Eye Mask
Buy
 
One Love OrganicsÂ® Aromatic Body Serum
Buy
 
MCMC Fragrance Phoenix Eau de Parfum
Buy
 
Masqueology 7D Moisture Cream
Buy
 
Masqueology Masque Cleanse
Buy
 
stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer try-me-set
Buy
 
box 2, i think


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep - the pic they (finally) added for box 20 shows a small tube:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2013/nov2012box20


 I read this completely wrong! I read it as "there are 20 small tubes of lube" ... I was like what the heck, BB has gone too far lol


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 11, 2012)

I decided to try the men's cologne on for myself, since I enjoyed the smell and it's kind of clean and light... and I dropped the vial on the bathroom floor, which of course shattered the vial and spilled the entire contents all over the tile.





I was very sad for about one minute. The fragrance disappeared so quickly, however, even with it being all over my hands and arms and the floor, that I felt as though it was a message: don't love this so much, because the staying power is zero. Oh, well. It did smell lovely on me, not masculine at all, fwiw.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Masqueology Revitalizing Eye Mask
> ...


 I'm getting Box 2 also and I'm pretty happy with it. I really wanted the texturing spray and lip butter but hey, we can't get every single thing we want.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if they are sending out the different varieties/scents of the One Love Organics Aromatic Body Serum or will everyone get the lavendar scent?


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if they are sending out the different varieties/scents of the One Love Organics Aromatic Body Serum or will everyone get the lavendar scent?


 I think someone got the chamomile one?


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 12, 2012)

> I think someone got the chamomile one?


 Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 12, 2012)

UGH,

Just logged in and looked at my box and it's so terrible.

Soyjoy bar... I don't eat Soy. Gross.

Banana's and BoBabs. That's nice but I already got that in my Sample Society. So really? Not even a different scent?

Another perfume sample...boring. I loved the last one, but again. nothing special at all.

A mascara sample from some place I've never heard of, and the same Oscar brand of Hair Stuff that's been in 900 million different boxes already.

I feel like mine is just a weird mix of crap that they threw together because they had it on hand and it doesn't really go together at all. I'm really not thrilled with any of it.

 they are good brands I just personally already have repeats of those things and don't really think they're new or exciting.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 12, 2012)

Still no tracking number or box description for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2012)

Come to think of it, I didn't get a tracking # via email but I do see it in my profile. I didn't get my 20% off promo code for the hubby's 6th month anniversary either. I did get my tracking for the order I placed though. Odd.


----------



## calexxia (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Note to Birchbox: No one complains about the "lifestyle extra" being food if it's chocolate.


 Not true; I'm not supposed to eat sugar, so I don't get happy when it's anything sugary. Even before sugar was verboten, I've always hated chocolate. Not even keen on chocolate-scented stuff.


----------



## calexxia (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH,
> 
> ...


 But when you have multiple subs, you can't count on NOT getting the same things. Companies send out samples for the products they choose to send, and don't actually expect people to be signed up for 10 or 20 different subs.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not true; I'm not supposed to eat sugar, so I don't get happy when it's anything sugary. Even before sugar was verboten, I've always hated chocolate. Not even keen on chocolate-scented stuff.


 Okay, I didn't mean this literally. It was kind of a joke because of how happy a lot of people seem to be about getting chocolate.


----------



## calexxia (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Okay, I didn't mean this literally. It was kind of a joke because of how happy a lot of people seem to be about getting chocolate.


 But it also goes to prove the point that we are all different folks, with different needs--which is why some of us generally have no complaints about BB, while others (and this is NOT directed at you, btw) are almost always irritated with BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think someone got the chamomile one?


 


> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if they are sending out the different varieties/scents of the One Love Organics Aromatic Body Serum or will everyone get the lavendar scent?


 I got chamomile and I really dont care for the scent. If anyone gets neroli and doesnt want it please pm me! I would be interested in either trading or buying it off of you because I like the neroli scent in general and Chamomille was way to herby for me. I was using the caldrea sea salt and neroli earlier and I just love that scent!


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting Box 2 also and I'm pretty happy with it. I really wanted the texturing spray and lip butter but hey, we can't get every single thing we want.


 I think it's because I've been trying to be optimistic all of these months with saying "next month will be better", when I changed my profile to be more hip a few months ago the boxes have actually gotten worse. I would have loved the box with the mascara in it, once I saw that I had hope that I'd get something similar...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Nov 12, 2012)

I somehow got box 1 and box 2, which means that I'm getting:

2x Masqueology revitalizing eye gel

2x Masqueology 7D moisture cream

2x Masqueology masque cleanse

2x MCMC fragrance phoenix eau de parfum

2x stila all over shimmer liquid

1x One Love Organics aromatic body serum   and

1x Kiehl's creme de corps

Assuming the stila is a color I'll use and the perfume is wearable, I'm thrilled!  I'll use every single item, and I actually didn't want to try anything else.  (except for the other Masqueology products and the chocolate)  I've collected loads of the brightening masks they sent out a couple months ago through the trade thread because I like them so much.

I'm not really sure how I made it out this month without getting food bars, men's perfume, mascara I'd let go bad, lip gloss I wouldn't wear or blue nail polish, but I'm definitely thankful!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Nov 12, 2012)

What stila color has everyone been getting?  Does it match your profile description?


----------



## mellee (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to try the men's cologne on for myself, since I enjoyed the smell and it's kind of clean and light... and I dropped the vial on the bathroom floor, which of course shattered the vial and spilled the entire contents all over the tile.
> 
> ...


 Was this an Atelier cologne?  Because I had contacted them a few months ago about their women's perfumes.  They sent me 9 (!) different samples, and I've tried about 4 of them.  Some of the best scents I've ever smelled!  Except that I can pretty much dump them on my hair and clothes, and they're still gone before I leave the house.  =(  Breaks my heart.


----------



## mellee (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read this completely wrong! I read it as "there are 20 small tubes of lube" ... I was like what the heck, BB has gone too far lol


Teehee!  That would be an interesting lifestyle extra...


----------



## mellee (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Come to think of it, I didn't get a tracking # via email but I do see it in my profile. I didn't get my 20% off promo code for the hubby's 6th month anniversary either. I did get my tracking for the order I placed though. Odd.


 Have you bought any women's items with your hubby's code, by chance?  I tried to get an item for me with my hubby's welcome code and it wouldn't let me, even though his box is on my account and all our points go into a common bucket.  Fluke, maybe?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mellee (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmmmm - maybe it was because there wasn't a men's item with it?  Hee - he hadn't even tried any of his items yet, so I tried to see if we could not let the code go to waste by just ordering one me-item.  (I did order an item from his first box for him a few weeks later, but of course the code was dead by then.)


----------



## mellee (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes!.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used the 3 month one on these items but never got my 6 month one so I had to contact CS to get the discount for my latest order (which included his favorite shampoo).


And by the way - HolyCOW!!!! Nearly $200 worth of items for 5 bucks?!?!  Nicely Done!  *Clap. Clap. Clap. SlowClapsItOut for Zadi...*


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Oscar Blandi texture/volumizing spray? Very interested to see how it works.. Is it like regular hairsprays that it makes your hair stiff, gritty, crunchy, sticky, etc? Or is it more natural/touchable? Still, if it really works, it beats backcombing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 I'd be interested to know this too!


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've collected loads of the brightening masks they sent out a couple months ago through the trade thread because I like them so much.


 I think trading you my brightening mask was one of the first trades I made!


----------



## grayc (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like i'm getting box #3.   Not really excited about the Miricle Skin Transformer &amp; the Rose Cologne.  I was really hopping for some MOX or the spray oil.. my skin is SO DRY right now... anything would have helped!

If anyone has MOX or the spray oil and wants to do a trade; let me know.  I have lot of stuff from BB and IPSY.

Thanks

Susan


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 12, 2012)

I really played with the mascara this morning... It's kind of ridiculous how long it made my eyelashes.  They are almost touching my eyebrows!


----------



## mellee (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really played with the mascara this morning... It's kind of ridiculous how long it made my eyelashes.  They are almost touching my eyebrows!


 I'm getting the mascara, too.  Obviously, since I just bought four of my regular fave AND got the Body Builder from myGlam last month (which turned out to be AMAZING), and then got three of the Lancome ones from the itKits from Sophora.  I'm sure I'll end up getting They're Real from myGlam this month, too,   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so this'll have a lot of competition.  I've never really compared mascaras before.  It'll be very interesting to see how all of these stack up!!!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like i'm getting box #3.   Not really excited about the Miricle Skin Transformer &amp; the Rose Cologne.  I was really hopping for some MOX or the spray oil.. my skin is SO DRY right now... anything would have helped!
> 
> ...


 I have a MOX for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 12, 2012)

Booo--no shipping email for me and the tracking number on the site hasn't updated!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I never get my notice this late.  I know things were going to be delayed because of the hurricane but my mom's box shipped days ago and we live in the same zip code!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think trading you my brightening mask was one of the first trades I made!


 and I loved it! thank you!!  





of course it's fair enough that my husband thinks i look like a psycho and has to take pictures...


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh, is that the brightening mask from last month? I scared my roommates with it!

Updates for those whose pages haven't changed yet. I just called, and even though my page is still October, Molly was awesome and told me what box I'm getting, so maybe it's the same for you?

My second account is box 20, so I'm pleased. I really wanted that mascara. Of course, I'll have two of the Miracle Perfector and the perfume, but I think I'll like the first item enough to want two, and I'll either get the perfume away or trade. So yay!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Booo--no shipping email for me and the tracking number on the site hasn't updated!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I never get my notice this late.  I know things were going to be delayed because of the hurricane but my mom's box shipped days ago and we live in the same zip code!


 They are not shipped by location, boxes are shipped in waves by box number.


----------



## GinaM (Nov 12, 2012)

I have to say this month's BB is the worst that I have received.  It was all a skincare and 3 of the products were from the same company.  So dissapointed.  I am really considering cancelling.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if they are sending out the different varieties/scents of the One Love Organics Aromatic Body Serum or will everyone get the lavendar scent?


I received the chamomile fragrance.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, is that the brightening mask from last month? I scared my roommates with it!
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i know bb has been sending out a lot of food lately, but seriously if you have THAT many allergies, you probably shouldn't be using a sampling service anyway i mean even the beauty samples have stuff in them, for example the naked princess gloss last month with the almond oil. i think some people just like to complain.


 I agree. I can't have gluten and I'm always a little bummed out if there's food that contains it in my box, but I get over it soon enough and someone in my family will eat it eventually, so it's not a waste. (I'd still rather not get food in my box, but it's not a cancellation point for me). I do think that BB should at least stop sending food products that have nuts in them though, but like you said, there's a chance of the cosmetics containing them as well so it's difficult to find where to draw the line. If I had severe allergies, I don't think I would risk getting a subscription service where I could potentially just open my package and end up in the hospital. It's just not worth it.


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did she tell you when the box would be shipping? My main acct still shows Oct's box and there is no shipping info.
> 
> Thanks


Nope, just that there was a delay. I'm not too worried about it, as I expected this because of the Hurricane. I'm just glad that there's no issue. =)


----------



## mellee (Nov 12, 2012)

I have box 20, and while my box page has updated, I've gotten no email and there's no shipping info.  Looks like 20 is a later one in general.  Edit to ad ~ the ones with the Miracle Skin Transformer didn't have pix of the box with contents until later (had the big pix at the bottom, but not the items by the box), so maybe that product was late getting to them.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Was this an Atelier cologne?  Because I had contacted them a few months ago about their women's perfumes.  They sent me 9 (!) different samples, and I've tried about 4 of them.  Some of the best scents I've ever smelled!  Except that I can pretty much dump them on my hair and clothes, and they're still gone before I leave the house.  =(  Breaks my heart.


No, it was the John Varvatos Artisan, although I have received an Atelier fragrance and had a similar "where did it go?" experience. So very sad!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like i'm getting box #3.   Not really excited about the Miricle Skin Transformer &amp; the Rose Cologne.  I was really hopping for some MOX or the spray oil.. my skin is SO DRY right now... anything would have helped!
> 
> ...


If you're interested in super moisturizing stuff, you may like Savvy Boheme's whipped cocoa butter. I got a sample in my Goodebox this month, and it moisturizes like nothing else. It takes about 30 seconds to soak into your skin before you stop looking especially shiny, but it feels sooooo goood all day long. The Shea Terra whipped body butters are great, too, but this one was more soothing than the Shea Terra, at least for me. I also enjoy the fragrance immensely, but it isn't so strong that it outlasts/overpowers your fragrance (like Palmer's Cocoa Butter). It smells like orange-infused dark chocolate.

http://savvyboheme.com/shop/savvy-boheme-whipped-cocoa-butter/





Also, maybe someone pointed it out already, but I'm wondering why BB has 2013 listed in the box URLs?? Someone is ready for next year!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/*november-2013*/nov2012box2


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I signed up...not sure if I'll get this one or the next (either way, it'll be exciting...LOL!)  This one looks great though, so I'm kinda hoping but I won't be disappointed if it isn't.  Thanks for the recommend!
> ...


 Btw, a friend of mine also signed up NBTT on my recommendation this weekend. So I emailed customer service to confirm which tube she (and you) will be getting...do you want to know? Or want to be surprised?!


----------



## grayc (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you're interested in super moisturizing stuff, you may like Savvy Boheme's whipped cocoa butter. I got a sample in my Goodebox this month, and it moisturizes like nothing else. It takes about 30 seconds to soak into your skin before you stop looking especially shiny, but it feels sooooo goood all day long. The Shea Terra whipped body butters are great, too, but this one was more soothing than the Shea Terra, at least for me. I also enjoy the fragrance immensely, but it isn't so strong that it outlasts/overpowers your fragrance (like Palmer's Cocoa Butter). It smells like orange-infused dark chocolate.
> ...


 Thanks; i may give that a shot!!


----------



## keelyknowsbest (Nov 12, 2012)

Does anyone else LOVE the lipgloss? 





At first, I was like what kind of basic ass, generic, dollar store packaging is this? It felt really flimsy and the mirror just looked off, but then I put it on and I was amazed at how much I liked it. It smells nice, and it went on so smooth! I now see why it is $18 on the BB site. So happy!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Btw, a friend of mine also signed up NBTT on my recommendation this weekend. So I emailed customer service to confirm which tube she (and you) will be getting...do you want to know? Or want to be surprised?!


 Spill it!  LOL!  It'll be a surprise when you tell me...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *keelyknowsbest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else LOVE the lipgloss?
> 
> ...


 I agree - the packaging isn't luxurious, but the product itself is great (not sticky, smooth application, sheen lasts for a relatively long time)

I'm interested in trading for another lip gloss (preferably not used/swatched) if anyone sees something on my trade list that intrigues them!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Nov 12, 2012)

Okay while I haven't got my box yet I did see what both my subs got.  I canceled my 2nd sub after only 3 months nothing was good and I replaced it with another.

I got box 3 and 9


----------



## Loladevil (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like I will get box #11, got an email from Birchbox on Friday but tracking number is still not active.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 12, 2012)

Still no clue on what I'm getting and no tracking info either. Also no mail today boo ;(


----------



## heatwebb000 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am signing up for test-tube does anyone want me to use them as my referral?


----------



## BirchboxBabe (Nov 12, 2012)

First post!   I've been lurking for a long time.   What happened to the Birchbox Swap thread?   I can't find it, but I'd love to swap a couple things out from this box.

NM I found it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 12, 2012)

Please don't hesitate to contact us again with any other questions you may have.

Have a wonderful day!

Sincerely,

TestTube Customer Service Team

[email protected]


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am signing up for test-tube does anyone want me to use them as my referral?


 There's no referral program, but thank you for the offer. Enjoy your Test Tube!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I will get box #11, got an email from Birchbox on Friday but tracking number is still not active.


 Ditto...for both box # and no tracking update.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 12, 2012)

I didn't get a shipping email, but I my tracking updated! (for box 7) The tracking NEVER updates for me... Woohoo~


----------



## JackC (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone else's information disappear this morning??  I had November box shipping info (though not updated) and information for my November box...  Both have now gone back to October info! So sad! :-(


----------



## casey anne (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get a shipping email, but I my tracking updated! (for box 7) The tracking NEVER updates for me... Woohoo~


 Same for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Box 7 too.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, I've had tracking info in my accounts since the 3rd, got a shipping email on my 2nd account on the 10th, tracking number shows my box hasn't moved from NY since the 8th. Ugh. I'm hoping whats happening is that the tracking won't update till the day its out for delivery like it has a few times in the past. The DD is set for the 14th, which is Wednesday. I got my shipping email for my 1st account last night, but that one shows NY on saturday and DD for the 16th. I'm hoping all goes well with my boxes. Still no shipping on either ipsy acct, so I'm countin on my 2 birchboxes and my Thanksgiving Cravebox to get me through thanksgiving since I probably won't get my ipsys till after.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You are getting the current box! Which is excellent, it's a GREAT box! Also you won't have such a long wait until the next box which ships in January! This is what customer service said....
> 
> ...


 
Awesome!  I can't wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for the info.  WHEE!


----------



## BarbieZ (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting Box 1.  I'm pleased!  What I'm really trying to do is not look at all the boxes til I know what mine is, so I don't get my heart set on hoping for 1 or 2 specific boxes and then get disappointed.  There's a few products that I really would have liked to try, specifically the Mox and the Oscar Blondi spray (I loooooved their wet shampoo and so I've been eying this spray and the dry shampoo for a long time), but there's only 1 or two other boxes (13 for sure) that I would have rather gotten. 

Anyway, no tracking yet, but it's cool!  I'm not feeling impatient this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Nov 12, 2012)

My box is 2 hours away hopefully I get it today or tomorrow, preferably today lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is 2 hours away hopefully I get it today or tomorrow, preferably today lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No mail today cause of Veteren's Day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermaidly (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah I think ipsy might be right for you, because honestly, how in the world is BB supposed to know that you already have rose perfume and just bought a luminizer/highlighter?


 Well, I was more referring to the hair product and aging skincare product that are completely wrong for me based on my profile. But thanks for getting snippy!


----------



## mermaidly (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got what I think is box 9.  I'm willing to trade almost everything in my box.  I feel bad complaining, I just can't use this stuff!  I know a lot of folks want the mascara - so get in touch!
> 
> ...


 What size is your body serum? Are you interested in the Oscar Blandi?


----------



## mermaidly (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend The Look Bag simply due to the fact that they don't work with beauty companies directly and buy from a 3rd party vendor. I would say if you're going to drop Birchbox then go with Sample Society or Ipsy.


 Ooh, good to know. I also thought about GlossyBox but they're a little pricey for my budget right now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No mail today cause of Veteren's Day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 See, I LOVE the veterans. I know quite a few, my grandpa was one, my uncle is one, and A LOT of my friends are active military. (Just wanted to get that out of the way before someone sees my rant as hate against veterans or something)

But WHY does the government have to be so lazy?! Veteran's day was yesterday. Every time a holiday falls on a weekend, they take that as an opportunity to take the following monday off. Now, if EVERY job did that, maybe it wouldn't be a problem for me, but not only does my job only honor 4 holidays a year, we also have to work every one of those holidays. OOOOh we get holiday pay, but I'd much rather be home with my children, since I'm a single mom and their dad has nothing to do with them, I'm all they've got. I had to work yesterday (actual Veteran's day, which also happened to be my daughters 13th birthday) and I got a whole 2 hours with my kids after work. I hate it, but I have no choice. If I want to pay bills and take care of my kids, I have to work. My message to the government, Stop being lazy and taking extra days off just cause your holiday didn't fall on a weekday. If I can do it, you can too.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 12, 2012)

This is the response I got about the deluxe gift subscription.

Thank you so much for being in touch! I'm so sorry but, I'm not sure that this is related to Birchbox. Would you mind letting me know where you got this information? Currently, we do not offer a deluxe 12 month subscription...so sorry about this! I will be happy to look into this further with the team in the event that I'm completely in the dark. Do you know where this information came from?
 
xo,


----------



## diana16 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No mail today cause of Veteren's Day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i totally forgot, boo i guess ill have to wait until tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 12, 2012)

> This is the response I got about the deluxe gift subscription. Thank you so much for being in touch! I'm so sorry but, I'm not sure that this is related to Birchbox. Would you mind letting me know where you got this information? Currently, we do not offer a deluxe 12 month subscription...so sorry about this! I will be happy to look into this further with the team in the event that I'm completely in the dark. Do you know where this information came from?
> Â
> xo,


 that is so weird because if I recall correctly the information was from inside someones box!


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, I LOVE the veterans. I know quite a few, my grandpa was one, my uncle is one, and A LOT of my friends are active military. (Just wanted to get that out of the way before someone sees my rant as hate against veterans or something)
> 
> But WHY does the government have to be so lazy?! Veteran's day was yesterday. Every time a holiday falls on a weekend, they take that as an opportunity to take the following monday off. Now, if EVERY job did that, maybe it wouldn't be a problem for me, but not only does my job only honor 4 holidays a year, we also have to work every one of those holidays. OOOOh we get holiday pay, but I'd much rather be home with my children, since I'm a single mom and their dad has nothing to do with them, I'm all they've got. I had to work yesterday (actual Veteran's day, which also happened to be my daughters 13th birthday) and I got a whole 2 hours with my kids after work. I hate it, but I have no choice. If I want to pay bills and take care of my kids, I have to work. My message to the government, Stop being lazy and taking extra days off just cause your holiday didn't fall on a weekday. If I can do it, you can too.


 Lazy?

Wow.

My husband, active duty, is enjoying a day off with us today. Thank goodness, too, because he'll be deploying soon, and miss our son's birthday (yep, won't even get those 2 hours you got) among other things (like Thanksgiving, and ball games and family camp with the scouts that we've already paid for, etc.)

Veterans make sacrifices that routinely include being away from family for extended periods of time. They also put their *lives *on the line for freedoms that benefit our entire country.  Did he sign up for this? Yes, of course.  And I'm thankful that the ones serving are doing so because they want to (I certainly don't want to!)  

Sorry to rant, but the "being lazy" comments you made are incredibly offensive to me as a military spouse, but more importantly they make me sad that his sacrifice doesn't seem to be worth a random Monday off.  If that Monday off is so important to you, maybe you should join the ranks, we are hiring btw, and you'd not only get the same benefits - like an extra Monday off work here and there (if, that is, you're lucky enough to be state-side and not in a battle zone, or not have regular overnight duty because we've missed a ton of holidays that way, or to be recalled in the middle of your "day off" for whatever reason) but you'd hopefully realize that "lazy" has nothing to do with it.

ETA: Just because my husband is off work, doesn't mean all active duty is off today. Not even by a long shot.  I'm thankful that he's off THIS holiday, because there have been many that he has had to work.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lazy?
> 
> ...


I think she was specifically referring to the US postal service, which I would agree is full of inefficiencies and bogged down by bureaucracy an hidden agendas. I'm not going put words in her mouth, but I don't think she intended any disrespect towards veterans or active military personnel (thus her previous disclaimer).

I would agree that the entitlements military personnel and veterans get are well-deserved. Postal service workers? --not so much. They've managed to lose my mail more often than they deliver it.


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am getting box 7, 20 &amp; 23! I am kinda sad that I didn't get the cupcake but I love everything in my boxes! Although I am getting three mascaras I don't mind because they are full size! I also am getting two chocolates (no complaining here!) All of my boxes have shipped besides my number 20. I am so excited for this month! I feel like BB really redeemed themselves! Also has anyone seen the Limited Edition Holiday Box in the shop yet or know when it will be in the shop?


----------



## mb214 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lazy?
> 
> ...


 I 




 veterans and military too and they deserve more than one day a year. But, I think her comments were more non-military government personnel getting a holiday day for the day after veterans day. The feds do seem to love their holidays.....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lazy?
> 
> ...


 uhm yeah i think her comment was clearly referring to the government workers (dmv, post office, etc.) and not military....they really don't need a day off to be able to appreciate military veterans.


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think she was specifically referring to the US postal service, which I would agree is full of inefficiencies and bogged down by bureaucracy an hidden agendas. I'm not going put words in her mouth, but I don't think she intended any disrespect towards veterans or active military personnel (thus her previous disclaimer).
> ...


 I understood her stance - My point is - it's a holiday to recognize/remember/thank veterans. I'm glad it's observed, it's a nice gesture for so much sacrifice.

If some employers choose not to participate that's their choice, but I am certainly glad that our government (including USPS) does.  

Lazy has nothing to do with it.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understood her stance - My point is - it's a holiday to recognize/remember/thank veterans. I'm glad it's observed, it's a nice gesture for so much sacrifice.
> 
> ...


 Is there an incentive in the armed forces to get married and have babies? every single 18-21 y/o friend I have who was dating someone in the armed forces is now married and pregnant or already had a kid. I don't get it


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there an incentive in the armed forces to get married and have babies? every single 18-21 y/o friend I have who was dating someone in the armed forces is now married and pregnant or already had a kid. I don't get it


 You can't live on base with your spouse if you aren't married.


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 12, 2012)

Incentive? No.

But I can see how some young people might think it's worth it to make decisions like that based on either the loneliness (girlfriends aren't considered family to military), the relocation (moving away from everyone you know is hard, and we do it about every 3-4 years), the opportunity to have their own quarters (as opposed to living with other single members), etc.

There's also an amazingly high divorce rate, FWIW.  Not exactly a charmed life, at times.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are not shipped by location, boxes are shipped in waves by box number.


yea but what I mean is shouldn't all the boxes be shipped by now?  It's the 12th.  I know they said there would be delays with the hurricane but that's obviously not the case since people are getting their boxes.  Now I cant even view november tracking info on my account settings.


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, to get back on topic, that's really weird about the CS rep not knowing anything about the Deluxe subscription! Did everyone get that booklet? Could it have been a misprint? An employee prank? A CS not in the know?


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yea but what I mean is shouldn't all the boxes be shipped by now?  It's the 12th.  I know they said there would be delays with the hurricane but that's obviously not the case since people are getting their boxes.  Now I cant even view november tracking info on my account settings.


Well, there might have been delays in preparing the boxes, hence why they haven't sent out all. Or, delays in receiving the items. They're probably shipping the boxes that can ship to minimize complaints, but if they're behind on the compiling (or waiting for some items to still come in), that could explain it. Honestly, don't worry about it so much. It will come. They're clearly trying as hard as they can ... they have no incentive to do otherwise.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JackC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else's information disappear this morning??  I had November box shipping info (though not updated) and information for my November box...  Both have now gone back to October info! So sad! :-(


me too.  i can see what's in my box but november tracking disappeared.  wth


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 12, 2012)

From their email:

Quote:  Our November womenâ€™s boxes will begin shipping in waves starting on Wednesday 11/7. We expect 50 percent or more to be out the door by our promised deadline of November 10th. A portion of boxes will ship as late as the 15th of the month. We appreciate your patience as we make up for lost time due to our warehouseâ€™s closure and reduced staffing.


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh boy.  Do you know how had it is to avoid the "box" page on the website while trying to put stuff in the cart for purchase later?  I've made it this far without looking to see what I'm getting, hopefully I can make it a few more days!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 12, 2012)

welp, looks like i'm going to have to see if one of my classmates who is in town can pick up my birchbox for me so it won't be sitting in front of my door for all of thanksgiving break. i'm guessing it's too late to change my address to my parent's but i guess i can try anyway.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See, I LOVE the veterans. I know quite a few, my grandpa was one, my uncle is one, and A LOT of my friends are active military. (Just wanted to get that out of the way before someone sees my rant as hate against veterans or something)
> 
> But WHY does the government have to be so lazy?! Veteran's day was yesterday. Every time a holiday falls on a weekend, they take that as an opportunity to take the following monday off. Now, if EVERY job did that, maybe it wouldn't be a problem for me, but not only does my job only honor 4 holidays a year, we also have to work every one of those holidays. OOOOh we get holiday pay, but I'd much rather be home with my children, since I'm a single mom and their dad has nothing to do with them, I'm all they've got. I had to work yesterday (actual Veteran's day, which also happened to be my daughters 13th birthday) and I got a whole 2 hours with my kids after work. I hate it, but I have no choice. If I want to pay bills and take care of my kids, I have to work. My message to the government, Stop being lazy and taking extra days off just cause your holiday didn't fall on a weekday. If I can do it, you can too.


 Sounds like you work in retail. So, no big surprises there (don't get this wrong, I mean no surprise there because retail doesn't give a crap about holidays, only about the money they can rake in). Most offices are closed the day after Veteran's Day, or get a floating holiday (i.e. work today but get the day after Thanksgiving off). My office is open too because I work in online retail. It sucks and I hate it, but there's nothing I can do. Maybe instead of being jealous, you could put that energy towards looking for a job that observes more holidays - Problem solved. 

Rant over.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## freddygirl (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understood her stance - My point is - it's a holiday to recognize/remember/thank veterans. I'm glad it's observed, it's a nice gesture for so much sacrifice.
> 
> ...


 I think we would be showing our thanks and respect far better if the day off were specifically FOR active duty/veterans. Giving "everybody" (and by everybody, I mean the governmental agencies and companies that choose to participate) the day off subtracts from the meaning of the holiday and it becomes simply a day looked forward to as either an extra day off work, or a day with less traffic going to work (or a day you have to scramble for child care because you have to work but your kids don't have school).


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> welp, looks like i'm going to have to see if one of my classmates who is in town can pick up my birchbox for me so it won't be sitting in front of my door for all of thanksgiving break. i'm guessing it's too late to change my address to my parent's but i guess i can try anyway.


 let bbx ops know asap on twitter. that happened to me when i moved from NYC to VA in September and they had a spare box for me.  You're supposed to send all address changes to them by the 25th of each month, I believe.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> let bbx ops know asap on twitter. that happened to me when i moved from NYC to VA in September and they had a spare box for me.  You're supposed to send all address changes to them by the 25th of each month, I believe.


 good call, thanks! i just tweeted at them. its worth a shot, anyway.


----------



## brio444 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, there might have been delays in preparing the boxes, hence why they haven't sent out all. Or, delays in receiving the items. They're probably shipping the boxes that can ship to minimize complaints, but if they're behind on the compiling (or waiting for some items to still come in), that could explain it. Honestly, don't worry about it so much. It will come. They're clearly trying as hard as they can ... they have no incentive to do otherwise.


 There could definitely be delays receiving items.  I'm in Brooklyn - where I live, we weren't badly affected at all, but our mail (and UPS and FedEx) have been sloooooow.  Seems slower incoming than outgoing.  I'm sure it's more pronounced in areas that lost power and/or were damaged.


----------



## denise89 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really played with the mascara this morning... It's kind of ridiculous how long it made my eyelashes.  They are almost touching my eyebrows!


 It does look super long! Love it, hopefully it will do the same to mine. My lashes are so stubborn, short and straight. Thanks for showing!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really played with the mascara this morning... It's kind of ridiculous how long it made my eyelashes.  They are almost touching my eyebrows!


 I have eyelashes similar to yours and usually fiber mascara is hard to layer because it gets super clumpy on me. But this mascara also worked awesome for me and I could put multiple coats and build length without clumps. I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There could definitely be delays receiving items.  I'm in Brooklyn - where I live, we weren't badly affected at all, but our mail (and UPS and FedEx) have been sloooooow.  Seems slower incoming than outgoing.  I'm sure it's more pronounced in areas that lost power and/or were damaged.


Glad to hear you weren't too badly affected!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 12, 2012)

Second update on the "Deluxe" Sub

_Ah ha!! I got some answers!_

_So the cards in this month's box is the *earliest notice* on this subscription which will actually be included in the Gift Guide on birchbox.com. That's why I was a little confused - so sorry! Stay tuned on this subscription - there will be more information to come as soon as it launches on the website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_   _xox,_


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lazy?
> 
> ...


 wow, seriously, see that's why I don't like posting and trying to be an "active" member of forums. Because I state my opinion on something and someone has to make it about themselves and go psycho and twist it all up and get all defensive, about SOMETHING I WASN"T EVEN TALKING ABOUT. Funny, that I quoted the comment that said the mail doesn't run today, then said how much I love the vets. That's why I said THE GOVERNMENT. THE GOVERNMENT decides to take holidays. Post office, a bunch of other offices. I don't remember once saying that I think the Veterans and military members are lazy. So now its my turn to go on the defensive, about my own opinion, which, in all honesty, I don't think I should get jumped on about especially when someone doesn't take the time to READ what I said. If I had it my way, anyone in the military, whether active, reserve, whatever, shouldn't have to work, ever. I think that what they do for our country is way more than enough. GTF off your high horse, and realize that not everything has to be about you. And trying to make me feel bad because I got two hours with my kids? Not gonna happen. Your kids have two parents, mine, for the last 4 years, have had only one. At least yours get to spend time with someone. People like you are the reason people like me don't like to have an opinion anymore, because it will no doubt get misinterpreted and we will get jumped on for something we didn't even say.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow, seriously, see that's why I don't like posting and trying to be an "active" member of forums. Because I state my opinion on something and someone has to make it about themselves and go psycho and twist it all up and get all defensive, about SOMETHING I WASN"T EVEN TALKING ABOUT. Funny, that I quoted the comment that said the mail doesn't run today, then said how much I love the vets. That's why I said THE GOVERNMENT. THE GOVERNMENT decides to take holidays. Post office, a bunch of other offices. I don't remember once saying that I think the Veterans and military members are lazy. So now its my turn to go on the defensive, about my own opinion, which, in all honesty, I don't think I should get jumped on about especially when someone doesn't take the time to READ what I said. If I had it my way, anyone in the military, whether active, reserve, whatever, shouldn't have to work, ever. I think that what they do for our country is way more than enough. GTF off your high horse, and realize that not everything has to be about you. And trying to make me feel bad because I got two hours with my kids? Not gonna happen. Your kids have two parents, mine, for the last 4 years, have had only one. At least yours get to spend time with someone. People like you are the reason people like me don't like to have an opinion anymore, because it will no doubt get misinterpreted and we will get jumped on for something we didn't even say.


 to be fair, the military are in fact government employees.

but, she seriously took such a small detail from your post and blew it up into a completely different topic. - totally not your fault, nor the complaint you had!

the post office has its problems, so i understand where you are coming from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cathie (Nov 12, 2012)

Still no shipping...just curious..has anyone getting box 3 actually gotten their box? If mine ever gets here if anyone wants to swap their mascara for my Oscar Blandi volumizer and chocolates..let me know!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sounds like you work in retail. So, no big surprises there (don't get this wrong, I mean no surprise there because retail doesn't give a crap about holidays, only about the money they can rake in). Most offices are closed the day after Veteran's Day, or get a floating holiday (i.e. work today but get the day after Thanksgiving off). My office is open too because I work in online retail. It sucks and I hate it, but there's nothing I can do. Maybe instead of being jealous, you could put that energy towards looking for a job that observes more holidays - Problem solved.
> ...


 I don't work in retail, I work in an office. An office that is governed by the FCC. And I'm not jealous, I just think the government shouldn't use an extra day that really isn't the holiday to have it off since they already have the actual holiday off. It should be an all or nothing, either everyone gets to do the same thing, or none. I wasn't complaining about having to work the holidays, yeah it sucks but it pays the bills. I was just stating that I think its a cop out to "observe" a holiday on a different day just to squeeze in an extra day off. Wow with the people jumping on me for having an opinion.


----------



## MrsMeow (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, to get back on topic, that's really weird about the CS rep not knowing anything about the Deluxe subscription! Did everyone get that booklet? Could it have been a misprint? An employee prank? A CS not in the know?


 Sounds like it's a real thing, but I didn't get a booklet in my birchbox.  Can someone take a pic of what it looks like?


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't work in retail, I work in an office. An office that is governed by the FCC. And I'm not jealous, I just think the government shouldn't use an extra day that really isn't the holiday to have it off since they already have the actual holiday off. It should be an all or nothing, either everyone gets to do the same thing, or none. I wasn't complaining about having to work the holidays, yeah it sucks but it pays the bills. I was just stating that I think its a cop out to "observe" a holiday on a different day just to squeeze in an extra day off. Wow with the people jumping on me for having an opinion.


 What I think is sucky is that not all vets get today off. If you're a vet working retail, you still have to work. My father is a vet, and he doesn't get today off. When I worked at Sam's Club, our vets had to work. They're the ones who should truly get today off. There are probably tons of people who don't support the troops who do get today off just by nature of being a government employee.


----------



## considerately (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't work in retail, I work in an office. An office that is governed by the FCC. And I'm not jealous, I just think the government shouldn't use an extra day that really isn't the holiday to have it off since they already have the actual holiday off. It should be an all or nothing, either everyone gets to do the same thing, or none. I wasn't complaining about having to work the holidays, yeah it sucks but it pays the bills. I was just stating that I think its a cop out to "observe" a holiday on a different day just to squeeze in an extra day off. Wow with the people jumping on me for having an opinion.


 No worries!  I knew exactly what you meant about the Postal holidays.. it had nothing to do with Veteran's Day.  People are way too quick to fly off the handle.  

I'm sorry you don't get more time with your children on Holidays, I can only imagine how hard that is being a single mom.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *considerately* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No worries!  I knew exactly what you meant about the Postal holidays.. it had nothing to do with Veteran's Day.  People are way too quick to fly off the handle.
> 
> I'm sorry you don't get more time with your children on Holidays, I can only imagine how hard that is being a single mom.


 Thank you....I'm glad someone can see that I wasn't in any way jumping on the Veterans.



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What I think is sucky is that not all vets get today off. If you're a vet working retail, you still have to work. My father is a vet, and he doesn't get today off. When I worked at Sam's Club, our vets had to work. They're the ones who should truly get today off. There are probably tons of people who don't support the troops who do get today off just by nature of being a government employee.


 I completely agree. As I said before, I don't think any veterans should have to work EVER. I'd GLADLY have my tax money go in to help pay them to not work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cosmia (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm dying to try the MCMC perfume in this month's box. If anyone is willing to trade please pm me - I will be very generous!!!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cosmia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm dying to try the MCMC perfume in this month's box. If anyone is willing to trade please pm me - I will be very generous!!!


 I have it coming. I'll give it a sniff and let you know about trading if I don't like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cosmia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm dying to try the MCMC perfume in this month's box. If anyone is willing to trade please pm me - I will be very generous!!!


 I'll be getting two of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mishtastic (Nov 12, 2012)

I had tracking (which wasn't working) and then it disappeared -- it's no longer listed! My box page is updated though. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## mishtastic (Nov 12, 2012)

Wasn't that excited for the mascara until I saw this!!! Can't wait to try it!



> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really played with the mascara this morning... It's kind of ridiculous how long it made my eyelashes.  They are almost touching my eyebrows!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Second update on the "Deluxe" Sub
> 
> ...


----------



## aerofish (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping...just curious..has anyone getting box 3 actually gotten their box? If mine ever gets here if anyone wants to swap their mascara for my Oscar Blandi volumizer and chocolates..let me know!


 I am getting box three and my shipping has not updated either.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's my box this month. I love the LashXtend! More photos and a quick review in my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;A; the cupcake looks perfect.

LOL I'm still super sad about my cupcake. *mopes everywhere* Hopefully they'll get back to me soon and get me a replacement or else I'm going to blog about my bloody mess of a cupcake as it is XD


----------



## TPeterson (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm getting box 7 this month! The picture shows a nail polish, which I was SUPER excited about, but down below it shows the Jouer cornicopia.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Boo. Has anyone gotten their box 7 yet?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow.  I just -- wow.  The level of ignorance when it comes to why Veterans' Day exists is just astounding.  Read this.  Go study Armistice Day.  The intent of Veterans' Day is not what most people here apparently believe it is.  It was *supposed* to be a day when business came to a halt so all citizens of a community could gather and honor the veterans in their town.  Organizers would not have to worry about scheduling conflicts, and attendees would not have to worry about getting the day off work because *you got the day off specifically to do this*.  It was supposed to be a day of thanksgiving, prayer, and reflection.  It was also supposed to be a day dedicated to world peace.  And it's an international holiday, not just American.  It was renamed Remembrance Day in the British Commonwealth, although it's still Armistice Day in Belgium, France, and (as of this year) Serbia.

And as a side note, the 1968 Uniform Holiday Bill that created four standard Monday holidays (Washington's Birthday, Memorial Day, Veterans' Day, and Columbus Day, although those last two are now back on specific dates) was intended to encourage federal employees to spend time with their families and *spend money*.  Yes, this was in fact at least partially deliberately placed on a Monday to give governmental employees a three-day weekend -- so they would go on vacation and/or go shopping, aka grow the economy.

(And I get not only Veterans' Day off but also Columbus Day.  And I work in the private sector.  Booyah!)


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh boy. Let the rustling of jimmies commence.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh boy. Let the rustling of jimmies commence.


 Hahaha. They've been rustling. It seems to happen on here each time there's a holiday that affects deliveries ::sigh:: Clockwork, mah dear.


----------



## dirtydiva (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had tracking (which wasn't working) and then it disappeared -- it's no longer listed! My box page is updated though. Anyone else experience this?


Yes. I just went to check my tracking again and it's gone but like you, my page is updated.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahaha. They've been rustling. It seems to happen on here each time there's a holiday that affects deliveries ::sigh:: Clockwork, mah dear.


I have a theory that it's really about the significant grievances we all endure, but for some reason can't give ourselves permission to whine about. Issues like hating ones job, having a significant health problem, physical pain, death of a loved one, etc. I think some of us are using these subscription boxes as a way to distract ourselves from our real problems, so when something goes wrong with them, there is displaced emotional reaction. Not saying that describes anyone specifically, just speaking for myself, I find myself sometimes getting mad about something stupid, then realizing I am genuinely mad about something else that I am trying to "be brave" about.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 12, 2012)

Can I complain to them for points since my box hasn't shipped yet? Or do I let it go? It sounds like my Ipsy will be here tomorrow and usually they come AFTER my birchbox. I want to be understanding of shipping problems etc. caused by the hurricane but my account hasn't even updated. I'm just trying to not get mad and stomp my feet like an impatient ungrateful little...you-know...brat...


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a theory that it's really about the significant grievances we all endure, but for some reason can't give ourselves permission to whine about. Issues like hating ones job, having a significant health problem, physical pain, death of a loved one, etc. I think some of us are using these subscription boxes as a way to distract ourselves from our real problems, so when something goes wrong with them, there is displaced emotional reaction. Not saying that describes anyone specifically, just speaking for myself, I find myself sometimes getting mad about something stupid, then realizing I am genuinely mad about something else that I am trying to "be brave" about.


That's a very thoughtful and most likely accurate observation...especially on the internet because you are not face to face or even on the phone with the person/company that you're frustrated with at the time so it is much easier to let loose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I complain to them for points since my box hasn't shipped yet? Or do I let it go? It sounds like my Ipsy will be here tomorrow and usually they come AFTER my birchbox. I want to be understanding of shipping problems etc. caused by the hurricane but my account hasn't even updated. I'm just trying to not get mad and stomp my feet like an impatient ungrateful little...you-know...brat...


 You should probably wait til after the 15th just because they said some boxes can ship up to that late due to the two storms. Mine didn't update for a while and when it did the box was already in my state, so maybe that will happen to you!


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I complain to them for points since my box hasn't shipped yet? Or do I let it go? It sounds like my Ipsy will be here tomorrow and usually they come AFTER my birchbox. I want to be understanding of shipping problems etc. caused by the hurricane but my account hasn't even updated. I'm just trying to not get mad and stomp my feet like an impatient ungrateful little...you-know...brat...


 ...I'm not trying to call you out, but it's only been two days since the normal shipping day, and they gave us fair warning that some boxes wouldn't be shipped until mid-month. Do you really need points for that? Just breathe. It'll come. They can't help it tht there was a Hurricane.

If you really want to know what's in your box, just call and ask. They were super nice and told me what box I had even though it hasn't updated on one of my accounts.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 12, 2012)

gees I was just saying...*smh* today is obviously not the day to post on the forums about an honest question


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I complain to them for points since my box hasn't shipped yet? Or do I let it go? It sounds like my Ipsy will be here tomorrow and usually they come AFTER my birchbox. I want to be understanding of shipping problems etc. caused by the hurricane but my account hasn't even updated. I'm just trying to not get mad and stomp my feet like an impatient ungrateful little...you-know...brat...


 I have 2 BB subs, and neither one has updated or shipped.  I feel like stomping my feet too!  It just seems kind of odd that a lot of people have their boxes already while there are some of us who still have the October boxes showing up on the website.  I can understand that the boxes might be a little slow going out, but they should at least update the website.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm perfectly fine with my boxes shipping late, I just want the site to update so I can see them. Thats all.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 BB subs, and neither one has updated or shipped.  I feel like stomping my feet too!  It just seems kind of odd that a lot of people have their boxes already while there are some of us who still have the October boxes showing up on the website.  I can understand that the boxes might be a little slow going out, but they should at least update the website.


 I know it does sound ungrateful and with hurricane sandy causing so many problems for still so many people, i feel bad crying around about a $10 box when people have lost their homes and lives. i would gladly skip a month for birchbox to recuperate so that they can work at 100%


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm drinking wine and reading these boards for entertainment. THIS. And the veterans day debate. I might need some popcorn. So not crabby right now. Just buzzzzzzed.


 Yep. Just been doing this: 





And this:


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh boy. Let the rustling of jimmies commence.


 ohhh veterans day is the new f*%king hairties!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Snow24 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heart you.


Ditto!


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 12, 2012)

Like I said, I'm definitely not trying to start anything or even make you feel bad, but you're essentially asking for 10$ for something we were warned about. They told us that it was going to be delayed shipping. I feel like I've read somewhere that they'll  be shipping up to the 17th. They can't help that. As to the page not updating, like I said, just call and ask. They don't guarantee that you'll see your updated box, so it's not something you should get 100 points for either.

You wanted an answer, and I gave you my take on it.

I think I'm just going to leave this thread for a while. It's just so silly, all this faux-drama.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should probably wait til after the 15th just because they said some boxes can ship up to that late due to the two storms. Mine didn't update for a while and when it did the box was already in my state, so maybe that will happen to you!


 
Yes, I will keep that in mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just clearly mistaken that the forums were an appropriate place to ask my question. My bad...


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is a bunny. Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I complain to them for points since my box hasn't shipped yet? Or do I let it go? It sounds like my Ipsy will be here tomorrow and usually they come AFTER my birchbox. I want to be understanding of shipping problems etc. caused by the hurricane but my account hasn't even updated. I'm just trying to not get mad and stomp my feet like an impatient ungrateful little...you-know...brat...


 LOL You can't complain, least not yet. Give them another week since we've been warned that boxes are going to be late this month. But since your account hasn't updated yet you should call about that at the very least to make sure things are on track.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If it makes you feel better, I NEVER got my email with my tracking this month but the tracking is in my account. The downside is that it still hasn't update since Friday. I've learned with these stupid tracking #s is that it's not accurate and my box will be here when it's here despite me wanting to throttle the US mail system most months.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. Just been doing this:
> ...


 Oh, you! When I posted the reply to you earlier, I was totally going to post Gus eating popcorn but decided not to at the last second. Lol.


----------



## classybroad (Nov 12, 2012)

I used my two soap samples to go in my new oh sh*t kit. Does anyone have one of those? What else should I include- see pic below I have some space left and the bag is still pretty flat.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL You can't complain, least not yet. Give them another week since we've been warned that boxes are going to be late this month. But since your account hasn't updated yet you should call about that at the very least to make sure things are on track.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I will definitely wait. I'm usually happy with my boxes and hardly ever complain. I know they said they were sending them out in waves and seeing everyone elses boxes arriving is, yes, disappointing. But like I said, I'm not going to cry around for points, I just wanted to know if they were doing anything to placate those of us who haven't even gotten their account updated. Maybe I worded my initial question wrong.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my two soap samples to go in my new oh sh*t kit. Does anyone have one of those? What else should I include- see pic below I have some space left and the bag is still pretty flat.


 Carry a tampon since while you may or may not use it, you may find someone in the bathroom who may.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also what about some safety pins of various sizes - tiny to extra large?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, can I add that we all choose to post in a public forum, so any and every post may get a response. Whether we find it helpful or inflammatory is a totally different matter. Opposing viewpoints aren't bad, brings interesting dialogue out sometimes. So long as we're respectful of and to each other. Whether it's shipping, those blasted hair ties, chocolate, or holidays...we always seem to find popcorn moments in the BB threads every month. Sometimes you choke on the popcorn from laughing, other times you want to throw it at the screen. Sometimes you find yourself having popcorn thrown at you!


----------



## classybroad (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Carry a tampon since while you may or may not use it, you may find someone in the bathroom who may.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also what about some safety pins of various sizes - tiny to extra large?


The tampon is a good one. I have never used a safety pin however I guess it would come in handy one day and it is so small to include.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 12, 2012)

> I used my two soap samples to go in my new oh sh*t kit. Does anyone have one of those? What else should I include- see pic below I have some space left and the bag is still pretty flat.


 Survival kit! Yes on a tampon and safety pin, what about bobby pins? I always keep gum/Listerine strips, too..man, plus a dentak floss pick lol.


----------



## classybroad (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, can I add that we all choose to post in a public forum, so any and every post may get a response. Whether we find it helpful or inflammatory is a totally different matter. Opposing viewpoints aren't bad, brings interesting dialogue out sometimes. So long as we're respectful of and to each other.
> 
> Whether it's shipping, those blasted hair ties, chocolate, or holidays...we always seem to find popcorn moments in the BB threads every month. Sometimes you choke on the popcorn from laughing, other times you want to throw it at the screen. Sometimes you find yourself having popcorn thrown at you!


For some reason some people get really sensitive in sub box threads. We all have in common the enjoyment of getting a box each month- why the bickering amongst some parties?


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my two soap samples to go in my new oh sh*t kit. Does anyone have one of those? What else should I include- see pic below I have some space left and the bag is still pretty flat.


Maybe I am being dense, but what is that for? Is it for a feminine emergency, or just any kind of emergency? I see cash in there, but I don't see chocolate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have had a headache all day, and I am going to drink a glass of wine, right now! lol


----------



## OiiO (Nov 12, 2012)

Thought I'd stick this in here, no spoiler tags needed because this is just a Welcome box.

More pics and reviews in my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## classybroad (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe I am being dense, but what is that for? Is it for a feminine emergency, or just any kind of emergency? I see cash in there, but I don't see chocolate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


Well some items were loose in my big bag and some I found myself wishing for at work like cottonelles, pads, and cash. My sister in law promised me her chocolate sample this month maybe I will throw that in there.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The tampon is a good one. I have never used a safety pin however I guess it would come in handy one day and it is so small to include.


 This is going to sound weird, but Benadryl.  You never know when you're going to discover a previously-unknown allergy that will make you swell up like a blowfish.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 12, 2012)

It's missing a disposable razor and a travel-sized deodorant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And maybe some mints?

I have a similar kit that I keep in my purse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my two soap samples to go in my new oh sh*t kit. Does anyone have one of those? What else should I include- see pic below I have some space left and the bag is still pretty flat.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my two soap samples to go in my new oh sh*t kit. Does anyone have one of those? What else should I include- see pic below I have some space left and the bag is still pretty flat.


 I vote to add a Tide Stain remover pen and nail file.  I have one of these bags at the office.  I keep adding things to it!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 12, 2012)

> For some reason some people get really sensitive in sub box threads. We all have in common the enjoyment of getting a box each month- why the bickering amongst some parties?


 Easy..everyone has thoughts, opinions, and feelings. Plus, we aren't face to face, only reading words and context can be misinterpreted. Sometimes a direct response and one you didn't expect may inflame you. We're people...fallible and hormonal lol. Add in beauty junkie, hoarder, subber, consumer, mascara fiend, glitter farts, occasional lippie overdoses and it can get Cray Cray... O_O


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 12, 2012)

> I used my two soap samples to go in my new oh sh*t kit. Does anyone have one of those? What else should I include- see pic below I have some space left and the bag is still pretty flat.


 Ahhh. Is that a real Balenciaga??????


----------



## classybroad (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is going to sound weird, but Benadryl.  You never know when you're going to discover a previously-unknown allergy that will make you swell up like a blowfish.


kind of a dumb question but i was spared from allergies. My mom and my sis had terrible food ones. If you eat something you are allergic to will the benadryl save you like an epi pen will?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Always a good interjection. let me add some kitties for our time!


----------



## classybroad (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhh. Is that a real Balenciaga??????


Yes I use to spoil myself before I had a little cutie to spoil


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 12, 2012)

Exactly how I feel. I'm annoyed that it still shows my october box!



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm perfectly fine with my boxes shipping late, I just want the site to update so I can see them. Thats all.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 12, 2012)

HAHAHA I love that name! I guess you could include a pack of colgate wisps (though idk if dental hygiene would be a priority in an oh-sh*t moment); a cliff bar or something for protein; a couple aspirins, a pen, mini scissors, etc.



> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my two soap samples to go in my new oh sh*t kit. Does anyone have one of those? What else should I include- see pic below I have some space left and the bag is still pretty flat.


 BB usually takes foreeeevver to ship out--the latest I've gotten mine was a good 10-11 days after I got the shipping confirmation email; that was when they were expanding. My Ipsy's always arrive well before my BB, but then again I'm on the total opposite side of the coast lol. I'd definitely chock it up to the hurricane for this month.

Quote: Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can I complain to them for points since my box hasn't shipped yet?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 12, 2012)

Birchbox wrote back and comped me 100 points for the cupcake because they're out of the sample. I'm pretty pleased since I now have $20 worth of comped points and will have ~$10 from my box reviews. So I essentially have gotten $30 in points and samples despite only paying for $20 of stuff. I actually would've rather gotten another cupcake -- and would've prefered the deluxe sample last month which was missing instead of being comped though. Am I weird in that I prefer getting stuff than points? XD;;

I'm going to try and salvage the cupcake and take pictures for my blog. At least I know I won't have to wait now for the new item to arrive... and it means I can eat the soy bar for breakfast tomorrow. Good thing because I'm completely out of breakfast food!


----------



## Melsy17 (Nov 12, 2012)

> kind of a dumb question but i was spared from allergies. My mom and my sis had terrible food ones. If you eat something you are allergic to will the benadryl save you like an epi pen will?


 It won't save you but it will definitely buy you a little time til you can get to the hospital.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 12, 2012)

> kind of a dumb question but i was spared from allergies. My mom and my sis had terrible food ones. If you eat something you are allergic to will the benadryl save you like an epi pen will?


 I have a severe peanut allergy and I have always found this to be true. I didn't get an Epi Pen until 3rd grade, so up until then, every school party mishap, Friendly's clown sundae debacle, or Easter candy incident, I took a swig of Benadryl and all was well.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mb214 (Nov 12, 2012)

Do you think if I send an email to Birchbox complaining that their trademark color-hot pink- is reinforcing the female stereotypes, and therefore contributing to the insulting marketing campaigns directed towards females and reinforcing women's subjugation in society they will give me some points? 

(I really want free pink stuff that requires me to spend X minutes everyday to be "beautiful")


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 12, 2012)

> Yes I use to spoil myself before I had a little cutie to spoil


 You lucky lucky. I always lusted after the Twiggys and Motorcycle bags, but I never really looked into the smaller bags. What year and style is that? And, to be nosey as all get out, would you mind telling me how much it was? I have always wanted one, but I just could never justify it.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my two soap samples to go in my new oh sh*t kit. Does anyone have one of those? What else should I include- see pic below I have some space left and the bag is still pretty flat.


 Lotion...or maybe thats the little pink packet. Also q-tips sometimes my ear gets itchy but I do not want to stick my finger in my ear lol. Snack for sure, my blood sugar drops &amp; need food asap. Also carry a little notepad...oh and phone charger.


----------



## classybroad (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You lucky lucky. I always lusted after the Twiggys and Motorcycle bags, but I never really looked into the smaller bags. What year and style is that? And, to be nosey as all get out, would you mind telling me how much it was? I have always wanted one, but I just could never justify it.


2008 makeup clutch in bubblegum. I think it was around $400 - I would never spend that much on a makeup bag now but back when I had no kid, mortgage or care for saving I had a few. Most have been sold on ebay except for this and a 2010? Ruby.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 12, 2012)

> I have a theory that it's really about the significant grievances we all endure, but for some reason can't give ourselves permission to whine about. Issues like hating ones job, having a significant health problem, physical pain, death of a loved one, etc. I think some of us are using these subscription boxes as a way to distract ourselves from our real problems, so when something goes wrong with them, there is displaced emotional reaction. Not saying that describes anyone specifically, just speaking for myself, I find myself sometimes getting mad about something stupid, then realizing I am genuinely mad about something else that I am trying to "be brave" about.


 Very insightful. It definitely applies to me. I do find that at times when I'm dealing with serious issues, I can hold it together quite well, but will get crazed over stupid stuff - including my Birchbox.


----------



## classybroad (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lotion...or maybe thats the little pink packet. Also q-tips sometimes my ear gets itchy but I do not want to stick my finger in my ear lol. Snack for sure, my blood sugar drops &amp; need food asap. Also carry a little notepad...oh and phone charger.


Everyone gave me so many good suggestions I am going to have to switch this bag for a knapsack. LOL. I am obsessed with q-tips in my ear I can't believe I forgot those.


----------



## classybroad (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thought I'd stick this in here, no spoiler tags needed because this is just a Welcome box.
> 
> More pics and reviews in my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like the heart shaped nail file it is very cute!


----------



## classybroad (Nov 12, 2012)

As you can tell by my millions of posts I am very bored tonight. Sorry if I am yabberjacking. Did anyone see this yet?

http://www.birchbox.com/promotion/home-landing


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 12, 2012)

> This is going to sound weird, but Benadryl. Â You never know when you're going to discover a previously-unknown allergy that will make you swell up like a blowfish. Â


 I make sure to carry Benadryl at all times. Well, ever since the day I stepped in a fire ant pile during a fire drill at work, anyway.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 12, 2012)

ClassyBroad - I also ALWAYS make sure I have a bottle of water (even those itty bitty ones).  It's perfect for drinking or using to wash out something (ie, wound) if there is no water around.  After I was stuck somewhere that didn't have running water - I was beyond happy that I carry a bottle with me.

Flashlight of some sort is a great saftey thing to have on hand.  If you get a flat or something - it's great to have, especially if you don't want to wear out your cell battery.  I carry a tiny one around. 

I really need to make up a little kit like this.  Maybe I'll make a small one up with one of my ipsy bags.


----------



## mb214 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As you can tell by my millions of posts I am very bored tonight. Sorry if I am yabberjacking. Did anyone see this yet?
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/promotion/home-landing


 What?!?!? Oh I'm signing up...i hope it has crafting ideas. I love crafting. Plus, my apartment is so drab all black, white, and gray...i bet this will have colorful stuff


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 12, 2012)

> I make sure to carry Benadryl at all times. Well, ever since the day I stepped in a fire ant pile during a fire drill at work, anyway.


 Holy moly!! Ouch! I am glad I only worry about bears, cougars, and raccoons! Exaggeration .... No cougars nearby anymore, but a bear was spotted close to a development a few miles away from my home.. Lol.. Still, snakes and bugs and anything creepy crawly freak me out.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2012)

I remember those nail shaped nail files. I have mine some where....


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 12, 2012)

I just signed up for a second account and was told it would ship on the 26th of this month.. that is an AWESOME welcome box!!  Do you think the welcome box will still be the same for me?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy moly!! Ouch! I am glad I only worry about bears, cougars, and raccoons! Exaggeration .... No cougars nearby anymore, but a bear was spotted close to a development a few miles away from my home..
> 
> Lol.. Still, snakes and bugs and anything creepy crawly freak me out.


 I'm in a big city (at least I think it's big.  Half million people is big, isn't it?) two blocks from one of the busiest streets in the whole region (it's actually a state highway), but I'm also just a few blocks from the park where the Flaming Lips filmed their video for "Watching the Planets" (the one with all the naked people, although with strangely few tattoos given the area.  We have *extremely* liberal nudity laws here.  Yes, organized naked bike rides are A Thing here) and we have "lost kitty" signs next to...  Coyote watch signs.  The lost kitties?  My money (as well as my kitties' vet's money) is that the coyotes found them.


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my two soap samples to go in my new oh sh*t kit. Does anyone have one of those? What else should I include- see pic below I have some space left and the bag is still pretty flat.


 Maybe a pair of tweezers if you don't want to dig out a splinter with the pocketknife?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 12, 2012)

> I'm in a big city (at least I think it's big. Â Half million people is big, isn't it?) two blocks from one of the busiest streets in the whole region (it's actually a state highway), but I'm also just a few blocks from the park where the Flaming Lips filmed their video for "Watching the Planets" (the one with all the naked people, although with strangely few tattoos given the area. Â We have *extremely* liberal nudity laws here. Â Yes, organized naked bike rides are A Thing here) and we have "lost kitty" signs next to... Â Coyote watch signs. Â The lost kitties? Â My money (as well as my kitties' vet's money) is that the coyotes found them.


 Yep! Sugar Baby, a skittish cat that was given to me.. she managed to get out of my old place and got mauled by a raccoon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She was a big scaredy cat and hated going outside..you could leave the door open and she'd hide behind something.. dunno why she went out. Btw, she wasn't raised by me, but was raised as an indoor kitty.


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As you can tell by my millions of posts I am very bored tonight. Sorry if I am yabberjacking. Did anyone see this yet?
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/promotion/home-landing


 haven't seen this yet, but I entered my email anyways! i wonder if this is their Limited Edition box or another subscription service with more lifestyle goods?


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 12, 2012)

also! does this mean i'm getting two sprays? lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 12, 2012)

No. It means they screwed up the pics and posted the Blandi twice.



> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also! does this mean i'm getting two sprays? lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 12, 2012)

And someone answered you honestly. You can't complain yet because the shipping cycle hasn't ended. I don't know how long you have been subscribed, but just because you are in a certain wave for a few months doesn't mean your box will always be in that shipping wave. If your account hasn't updated, then it is way too early to complain.






Quote:

Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

gees I was just saying...*smh* today is obviously not the day to post on the forums about an honest question


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 12, 2012)

That is why I like to punctuate posts with



completely irrelevant emoticons.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Easy..everyone has thoughts, opinions, and feelings. Plus, we aren't face to face, only reading words and context can be misinterpreted. Sometimes a direct response and one you didn't expect may inflame you. We're people...fallible and hormonal lol. Add in beauty junkie, hoarder, subber, consumer, mascara fiend, glitter farts, occasional lippie overdoses and it can get Cray Cray... O_O


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> gees I was just saying...*smh* today is obviously not the day to post on the forums about an honest question


 No worries Miranda!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my two soap samples to go in my new oh sh*t kit. Does anyone have one of those? What else should I include- see pic below I have some space left and the bag is still pretty flat.


 I loveeeeee that bal color, like LOVE LOVE. I have so many "neutral" bags, seriously they are all brown or black.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I really want to spice up my collection with something colorful this christmas, but then I talk myself out of it by convincing myself I'll never use any bag in a bright color. I am seriously lusting after the Velo in Lagon  





as for what to put in those little purse bags, I stumbled upon this youtuber, OrganizedlikeJen when I was looking up packing tips, and she has really thorough videos for what she calls her "walking pharmacies" tons of helpful information and ideas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haven't seen this yet, but I entered my email anyways! i wonder if this is their Limited Edition box or another subscription service with more lifestyle goods?


 I wonder if this is ala popsugar must have bag. that would be prettttttty cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 12, 2012)

If anyone has a swatch of the etoile polish I would love to see it. I'm thinking of buying one with my points.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 12, 2012)

> Can I complain to them for points since my box hasn't shipped yet? Or do I let it go? It sounds like my Ipsy will be here tomorrow and usually they come AFTER my birchbox. I want to be understanding of shipping problems etc. caused by the hurricane but my account hasn't even updated. I'm just trying to not get mad and stomp my feet like an impatient ungrateful little...you-know...brat...


 I get ya, I am really annoyed that my October box is still showing. I know they have until the 15th to give me a tracking number (it's blank right now) and I can deal with that.. But I am dying to know what I am getting and that they didn't forget about me lol.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 12, 2012)

> 2008 makeup clutch in bubblegum. I think it was around $400 - I would never spend that much on a makeup bag now but back when I had no kid, mortgage or care for saving I had a few. Most have been sold on ebay except for this and a 2010? Ruby.


 *bows* It's gorgeous.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get ya, I am really annoyed that my October box is still showing. I know they have until the 15th to give me a tracking number (it's blank right now) and I can deal with that.. But I am dying to know what I am getting and that they didn't forget about me lol.


 If your November box isn't showing up, you should probably email them. That's different than if they haven't shipped out your boxes.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 12, 2012)

I still haven't heard back when I emailed them on Friday about my (full size) Mary Lou Manizer that arrived totally shattered. Sigh I'm a BB fan but this is all getting me frustrated.. I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still haven't heard back when I emailed them on Friday about my (full size) Mary Lou Manizer that arrived totally shattered. Sigh
> 
> I'm a BB fan but this is all getting me frustrated.. I'll give them a call tomorrow.


 It's probably because they're off on weekends and today is a holiday.


----------



## kd1234 (Nov 12, 2012)

My account is also stuck on October's box.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 13, 2012)

Same thing with me and I emailed them - no reply yet



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If your November box isn't showing up, you should probably email them. That's different than if they haven't shipped out your boxes.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's probably because they're off on weekends and today is a holiday.


 They worked today.

I emailed them yesterday and was comped points for my damaged item today.

They've been saying there's a 2 work day response time to answering emails... if it's really a concern, I'd say call. I've almost always gotten to talk to someone the same day, even if I did have to wait for 4, 5 minutes sometimes or call 5-6 times.


----------



## ahkae (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same thing with me and I emailed them - no reply yet


 I emailed them about it yesterday and they changed my page to November's box today.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my two soap samples to go in my new oh sh*t kit. Does anyone have one of those? What else should I include- see pic below I have some space left and the bag is still pretty flat.


 
I carry:


$20
feminine products
flat pack of baby wipes/moist towlettes
hand sanitizer
foils of soap, lotion, creams, etc.
Safety pins, 1 weenie, 1 medium, 1 gigantor
Dental floss (so I can McGyver my way out of a situation)
Gum
small cardboard nail file
bandaids
single packs of tylenol, benadryl, stomach medicine (found these in a first aid kit)
lip balm
list of emergency numbers
SD flash card
superglue (a weenie little bottle)
a teeny little zipper bag for jewelry that might get broken that you don't want floating around your bag
tweezers
Everything fits oh so nicely in my Target beauty bag or an ipsy bag (just changed it over to my Target bag that I got the other day.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 13, 2012)

Most days, I do not possess $20, let alone a spare $20 to keep in an emergency bag. Broke girl problems.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## considerately (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Most days, I do not possess $20, let alone a spare $20 to keep in an emergency bag. Broke girl problems.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was thinking the same thing. Broke girls unite


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Nov 13, 2012)

In my everyday "work" bag I have a small clinique bag filed with:

bandaids (mostly to use if my shoes hurt my feet)

nail scissors + file

tweezers

moist hand towelettes

a couple of tampons, feminine pads + wipes

a few hair clips and a hairband (in case my bangs get wet or go crazy from the humidity)

a flash stick

a tiny case with a few tylenol and pms pills (I don't remember the brand)

and a few basic makeup minis (mascara, highlighter and tinted lipbalm)

I should definitely add a few q-tips... I can't stand it when my ears get itchy and I am outside (and there is no way I would ever put my fingers in my ears), but I would have to find a separate smaller case for them... I'll see what I can find.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well, can I add that we all choose to post in a public forum, so any and every post may get a response. Whether we find it helpful or inflammatory is a totally different matter. Opposing viewpoints aren't bad, brings interesting dialogue out sometimes. *So long as we're respectful of and to each other.*


 Agree. Thank you.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We all have to remember that we're not always going to agree and it's sometimes better to hit that back button than respond since it may just add fuel to the fire and things get out of control. Life is too short to be angry over trivial matters.


 Very good advice.


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 2008 makeup clutch in bubblegum. I think it was around $400 - I would never spend that much on a makeup bag now but back when I had no kid, mortgage or care for saving I had a few. Most have been sold on ebay except for this and a 2010? Ruby.


$400 for a teeny bag?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

thats how much i make in 2 weeks of work

ie never spent over 40 for a bag.... and 40 is high for me lol

1 im poor

2 i could never wrap my head around women and expensive bags

and not that im trying to attack you for having expensive things......... i just with i could afford nice things........ especially moving out of this closet they call an apartment


----------



## ChattyChelle (Nov 13, 2012)

I LOVE THIS!!!! I have to go watch Psych now. 



 I am totally hearing the theme song in my head even as I type this. lol


----------



## ChattyChelle (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. Just been doing this:
> ...


 This is what I was talking about. I forgot to attach the post. Oops.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> $400 for a teeny bag?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> ...


 I like people with this attitude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would feel like such a brat/horrible person for criticizing someone for "only having cheap purses" what the eff, we all are in different places in life and who is to judge, so I appreciate people who aren't snarky about other peoples nice things. 

I got a lot of crap from by boyfriends best friends ex girlfriend (ex for a reason now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) when my dad bought me my new car as an 18th birthday/graduation present, because it was a new model of her car, and I seriously barely knew her, and yet she was so offended, but it makes people feel uncomfortable when it happens, so why do it. 

something stupid happened at trader joes yesterday, so its kind of on my mind. Some lady with a very blatantly fake designer bag had the nerve to ask me where I got mine... and when I told her the store she just scoffed at me like "oh sure kid" what the heck, I didn't stand here and point out to everybody that yours is a horrible fake, so why make somebody feel bad for owning a real one. 

live and let live

/rant


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 13, 2012)

double post, sorry


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 13, 2012)

lol I can totally imagine a situation where the dental floss has some crazy life-saving purpose, like scaling down a building or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. That's a good idea about the Ipsy bags--I was wondering what to do with all of them, I could make one my mini-mergency bag.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I carry:


Dental floss (so I can McGyver my way out of a situation)
Everything fits oh so nicely in my Target beauty bag or an ipsy bag (just changed it over to my Target bag that I got the other day.  

 


Haha I whine about all that other stuff too. but yeah, I'm sure there's transference of emotions. I know my tolerance for smaller things plummets when there's some other crap eating my mind.

I remember a year ago, I got a $400 parking ticket for making a right-turn after the pedestrian had crossed but hadn't made it to the other side of the sidewalk. After a long and stressful day, I was excited to find my first Birchbox had arrived. It wasn't great (basically just a mini hand sanitizer) and I got super annoyed at getting such a disappointing box. I'm sure I made some pretty ranty posts then lol.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a theory that it's really about the significant grievances we all endure, but for some reason can't give ourselves permission to whine about. Issues like hating ones job, having a significant health problem, physical pain, death of a loved one, etc. . . . I find myself sometimes getting mad about something stupid, then realizing I am genuinely mad about something else that I am trying to "be brave" about.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmm...  with all of these points they've been giving out for 'less than perfect' samples and extra things I am very excited about the possibilities waiting for me in January when I have another 20%off anniversary month on both my accounts.  I really love the points system!  





(viva la random emoticon!)


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 woah woah woah come again . if cops gave these tickets out where I live I would seriously have like $50,000 in tickets. It happens here at every stoplight and every stop sign all day every day. tons of pedestrians and not once in 3 years have I seen anybody get a ticket, and the cops are out all the time and never have stopped anybody. I once almost hit a guy who came flying out across the crosswalk as I was turning right on green (he also had pedestrian walk light, for soem reason they co-incide here a lot) and the cop was behind me, not a few cars back, legit right behind me. I kept driving and nothing happened, they must not care, we play chicken with pedestrians basically. turning corners real slow and hoping they get their ass out of the way, and turning quickly before the ones approaching the intersection make it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is why I like to punctuate posts with
> 
> ...






Yep.


----------



## reepy (Nov 13, 2012)

Did anyone ever find out what that deluxe yearly subscription for $200 was?  I didn't receive a catalog in my box and it's not on their website.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 13, 2012)

So a few days ago, I saw that my tracking number didn't update but I knew what I was getting in my box.  I emailed customer support and here's my response:

Dear Courtney,

Thank you for being in touch, and I'm so sorry for the trouble!

It looks like we goofed a bit this month, and uploaded your tracking number to your account way too far in advance. In checking with our warehouse, I see that your box has not yet shipped, which explains the lack of tracking information thus far. I do sincerely apologize for the confusion and that we've ruined the surprise for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We are aware that timing was an issue this month and hopefully we can ensure that this doesn't happen again!

We will send you an email notification when your box actually ships so that you can follow its progress. Your tracking information should load within a few days of receiving that email. Let us know if it does not so that we can investigate!

In the meantime, please let me know if you have questions or if there's anything else I can do to help at this time. Again, I am so sorry about this, Courtney!!

Have a great evening!

Sincerely,

Sonia

Thoughts?


----------



## classybroad (Nov 13, 2012)

> I carry:
> $20
> feminine products
> flat pack of baby wipes/moist towlettes
> ...


 Best list ever I am going to use this. I can't believe it all fits into that target bag. You are a genie. Would love to see a picture of this greatness.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't work in retail, I work in an office. An office that is governed by the FCC. And I'm not jealous, I just think the government shouldn't use an extra day that really isn't the holiday to have it off since they already have the actual holiday off. It should be an all or nothing, either everyone gets to do the same thing, or none. I wasn't complaining about having to work the holidays, yeah it sucks but it pays the bills. I was just stating that I think its a cop out to "observe" a holiday on a different day just to squeeze in an extra day off. Wow with the people jumping on me for having an opinion.


Yea, a lot of people don't get off for holidays like Veterans.  I work for a non-profit and we don't get a lot of those holidays off (though we do get off Martin Luther King Jr day), but we do get off other days some people don't.  It's funny, my one friend always asks me when a holiday like this comes up (this one and she did on Columbus Day too) if I have off.  And I'm always like, "Why would I have off&gt;"  She says, "It's a holiday".  I'm like "It's not that kinda holiday, just schools and government businesses have off.".  She doesn't work right now which I guess is why she doesn't know most people don't have off.


----------



## grayc (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So a few days ago, I saw that my tracking number didn't update but I knew what I was getting in my box.  I emailed customer support and here's my response:
> 
> ...


which box are you getting? My tracking is there from last Monday; but still hasn't updated either.  I think i'm getting box 3.  I'm ok with this response.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 13, 2012)

My box hasn't updated at all, I figured this was due to the late shipping since other people seem to have the same problem.  I really, really don't care about the box being shipped late, I just wish they had some consistency.  Their language in their hurricane update implies that they always ship by the 10th, when the really ship around the 10th, and the 15th isn't any later than boxes have been shipped other months.  If box pages update on the 10th, they should always update on the 10th, and if some people's update, they should all update.  Customer Service reps should be briefed on new promotions/products/services _before_ they start sending teaser notices to people.  I'm not angry, details like that just always stand out to me, maybe it's pathological.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah the part about them shipping by the 10th is bull. I also honestly don't care when it arrives but update the damn site for everybody atleast.



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box hasn't updated at all, I figured this was due to the late shipping since other people seem to have the same problem.  I really, really don't care about the box being shipped late, I just wish they had some consistency.  Their language in their hurricane update implies that they always ship by the 10th, when the really ship around the 10th, and the 15th isn't any later than boxes have been shipped other months.  If box pages update on the 10th, they should always update on the 10th, and if some people's update, they should all update.  Customer Service reps should be briefed on new promotions/products/services _before_ they start sending teaser notices to people.  I'm not angry, details like that just always stand out to me, maybe it's pathological.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 13, 2012)

My box finally updated. I'm getting #28







Soy Joy ew. I really wanted the chocolate so I went ahead and ordered some.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Nov 13, 2012)

On a really side note, if any of you have oily skin and points you want to spend in the shop, I just want to say that the One Love Organics skin shammy has taken the place of blotting paper for me.  You can wash it and reuse it, and for me it works better anyway.  I ordered it a long time ago and keep one at home in my drawer and one in my purse in the little pink pouch.  I think it may be my best purchase from the BB shop yet.  I just used it after I got home from being out in the elements and wanted to share.  Really if you need the blotting paper why waste all that money on something you'll just throw away?


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like people with this attitude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would feel like such a brat/horrible person for criticizing someone for "only having cheap purses" what the eff, we all are in different places in life and who is to judge, so I appreciate people who aren't snarky about other peoples nice things.
> ...


 Some people have the worst manners. I think the US is sort of a covert class society, and the prejudices go both ways, although for many of us, we have been on both sides at different times. Although, I was young when I was truly broke, and it felt hopeless at the time, but looking back, it was totally the norm. What is sad, is that I get way better service when I have my nicest purse on my arm, compared to when I carry something not designer. Of course, in this economy, there are more people on edge about money issues. I'm sort of rambling, because I haven't had my coffee yet.

I'm jealous of your pretty purses, but good for you! I don't think it's so bad to be jealous, just bad to be negative and mean. Jealousy is human.


----------



## Cathie (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> which box are you getting? My tracking is there from last Monday; but still hasn't updated either.  I think i'm getting box 3.  I'm ok with this response.


See..i asked about this last night..only got 1 response..I am also getting box 3,I have a shipping number but no shipping yet.Has anyone getting box 3 actually gotten their box?


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 13, 2012)

According to my tracking info I should be getting my box (#2) on Thursday. It's at a facility not terribly far from me so I am hoping that I receive it tomorrow. It always takes a day or two longer for my friend's tracking info to update and we usually receive our boxes around the same time.


----------



## JamieO (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> See..i asked about this last night..only got 1 response..I am also getting box 3,I have a shipping number but no shipping yet.Has anyone getting box 3 actually gotten their box?


 Not me. I have a tracking number but no info, and no email yet. But I'm excited about the box! I don't think there's anything in it that I'm not excited about! Waaay better than my last 3.


----------



## WatchMeDesign (Nov 13, 2012)

I just received my shipping info. BOX 1. I'm kind of disappointed with this box. This is the third box in a row filled with foil packets of skin care I can't use. I have sensitive skin. It's funny because I put makeup as what I mostly interested in but I can't seem to ever get the boxes with it. Granted I know there is a Stila in this, but its not new to me. I am however interested in seeing what MCMC scent is like. (Has anyone got this sample yet?) I think it's time to change my profile up.


----------



## alice blue (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my two soap samples to go in my new oh sh*t kit. Does anyone have one of those? What else should I include- see pic below I have some space left and the bag is still pretty flat.


 I now have 2 bags stocked--my regular purse and a tote. The purse holds part of my emergency supplies, like deodorant, makeup kit, hair brush, face wipes, tampons, lotions, pill box. The tote holds things like a toiletry kit with body wash/shampoo, hair spray, more tampons and pads, socks, crossword puzzle books, a few packs of coffee and cream and tea and sugar. Emergency situations will come up, eventually, it is only a matter of time! If you've ever slept in a hospital's waiting room--you'll know what I mean. I'm absolutely paranoid about being unprepared, after being caught unprepared.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not me. I have a tracking number but no info, and no email yet. But I'm excited about the box! I don't think there's anything in it that I'm not excited about! Waaay better than my last 3.


Same here.....seems all us Box 3 peeps are waiting on our shipping email.  I don't think anyone has gotten a box with the Miracle Skin primer yet.


----------



## brio444 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I now have 2 bags stocked--my regular purse and a tote. The purse holds part of my emergency supplies, like deodorant, makeup kit, hair brush, face wipes, tampons, lotions, pill box. The tote holds things like a toiletry kit with body wash/shampoo, hair spray, more tampons and pads, socks, crossword puzzle books, a few packs of coffee and cream and tea and sugar. Emergency situations will come up, eventually, it is only a matter of time! If you've ever slept in a hospital's waiting room--you'll know what I mean. I'm absolutely paranoid about being unprepared, after being caught unprepared.


 I may be a bit over-anxious, but I tend to keep a go-bag packed.  It always has:

- all of our passports (also handy for when you're about to go on a trip and you're like, shit, where are the passports? OH YEAH, all together)

- other important papers (life insurance binder page, renters' insurance info, social security cards, birth certificates, marriage certificate, vaccination cards)

And then when I get antsy, or there's something forecasted (like, say, a hurricane) I will add things like:

- mini flashlight

- lighter

- travel size baby wipes, hand sanitzier, shampoo, toothbrush, toothpaste, advil, baby tylenol

- camping towels

- change of clothes for everyone

- laptop/charger

- phone chargers

It's kind of my "If I have to grab one thing in a fire" bag, at least I have all our important papers in one spot.  In a forecasted emergency, it's the "if we have to evacuate" bag.


----------



## LAtPoly (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I make sure to carry Benadryl at all times. Well, ever since the day I stepped in a fire ant pile during a fire drill at work, anyway.


 Me three!  I've never had it happen again, but once had a severe reaction to sushi.  (I eat it all the time so it really felt random.)  In hindsight, I probably should have gone to the ER: I had numbness in my hands and what looked like an instant birthmark all over my face/arms/chest.  I took a benadryl and waited it out that time (with ppl nearby keeping an eye) - but the 10 minutes getting to RiteAid to buy a benadryl sucked.  Now I just keep it on hand...


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yea, a lot of people don't get off for holidays like Veterans.  I work for a non-profit and we don't get a lot of those holidays off (though we do get off Martin Luther King Jr day), but we do get off other days some people don't.  It's funny, my one friend always asks me when a holiday like this comes up (this one and she did on Columbus Day too) if I have off.  And I'm always like, "Why would I have off&gt;"  She says, "It's a holiday".  I'm like "It's not that kinda holiday, just schools and government businesses have off.".  She doesn't work right now which I guess is why she doesn't know most people don't have off.


 I work at a public school, and sadly didn't have Verteran's Day off. I think that's a shame. We should be teaching students to have respect for our veterans and our country and we cannot even observe a holiday in their honor? In the past, I have even had to work on Memorial Day. In a public school. In the 4th largest city in the US.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me three!  I've never had it happen again, but once had a severe reaction to sushi.  (I eat it all the time so it really felt random.)  In hindsight, I probably should have gone to the ER: I had numbness in my hands and what looked like an instant birthmark all over my face/arms/chest.  I took a benadryl and waited it out that time (with ppl nearby keeping an eye) - but the 10 minutes getting to RiteAid to buy a benadryl sucked.  Now I just keep it on hand...


 Once was more than enough for me to learn the Benadryl lesson.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 13, 2012)

I just called about my account still showing my October box and the lady said its just because it hasn't shipped.. Once it is ready to be shipped it will update and that should be by the end of the week. I suppose at this point I can go through the BB list and see what boxes have already been showing up here/look at dupes and figure out what possibilities are left lol Also, they are shipping out a new (full size) Mary Lou Manizer since mine arrived with the powder totally broken.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 13, 2012)

My shipping info seems kind of crazy this month. Went from Edgewood, NY to Coppell, TX which is totally normal. Then it went to Memphis, TN which is just bizarre, and to the "local" post office in Dallas. I don't live in Dallas, so I would hardly call their post office "local."


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping info seems kind of crazy this month. Went from Edgewood, NY to Coppell, TX which is totally normal. Then it went to Memphis, TN which is just bizarre, and to the "local" post office in Dallas. I don't live in Dallas, so I would hardly call their post office "local."


 Mine did the same last month...Edgewood to Coppell to Memphis with Dallas in there somewhere before making it back to Austin. Mail routes be crazy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Best list ever I am going to use this. I can't believe it all fits into that target bag. You are a genie. Would love to see a picture of this greatness.


 I'll take a pic later!  My meds are expired so I need to replace those...realized that when I was repacking the other day.  womp womp.  But everything fits so well!  Just gotta make sure everything is as flat as possible.  Oh and I added a mini-Bic lighter that I forgot about when I put up my list.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> which box are you getting? My tracking is there from last Monday; but still hasn't updated either.  I think i'm getting box 3.  I'm ok with this response.


 From what I can tell, I am getting box 16....half the fun of Birchbox is the element of surprise, which is invariably dampened when we get our shipping weight- which is then cross referenced with postings from other MTU members about what they got in their box and so on.  I guess I'm just a little bummed I didn't get to ruin my own surprise this month.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here.....seems all us Box 3 peeps are waiting on our shipping email.  I don't think anyone has gotten a box with the Miracle Skin primer yet.


 Same with me too! Ship already!!!


----------



## alice blue (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I remember a year ago, I got a $400 parking ticket for making a right-turn after the pedestrian had crossed but hadn't made it to the other side of the sidewalk.


 I've never heard of such a thing! Is that the law everywhere?


----------



## Cathie (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here.....seems all us Box 3 peeps are waiting on our shipping email.  I don't think anyone has gotten a box with the Miracle Skin primer yet.


You know I was thinking the same thing..there must be a holdup with the Miracle Skin. Great detective work lol !


----------



## alice blue (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here.....seems all us Box 3 peeps are waiting on our shipping email.  I don't think anyone has gotten a box with the Miracle Skin primer yet.


 I sampled it via Sephora, it isn't that impressive. It is just your typical primer, IMO. It is ok, I keep a sample tube in my purse, but it does nothing to warrant the Miracle title. Velvet Skin Coat is better.


----------



## am2me (Nov 13, 2012)

I am getting Box 13.  It displayed as my current box before I got the shipment info.  Kind of a fail.  But I know what I'm getting and it looks pretty good.  At least it's all products I want to try.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's my emergency purse kit.  I have a weenie flashlight I might add in there, too thanks to the suggestions in the forum.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  





All closed up (no idea why these uploaded upside down.  LOL)





Top open. You can see where there is still room in there for my replacement packet meds when I get to the store.





Everything spilled out.  The safety pins and $20 are in the little blue zippered jewelry pouch.  (The dollar I put in there the other day because seriously, when I'm out and all they have are vending machines, I NEVER have a single.)


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I sampled it via Sephora, it isn't that impressive. It is just your typical primer, IMO. It is ok, I keep a sample tube in my purse, but it does nothing to warrant the Miracle title. Velvet Skin Coat is better.


I totally agree that Velvet Skin Coat is AMAZING!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I totally agree that Velvet Skin Coat is AMAZING!


 It REALLY is.  I...there are no words really.  I LOVE Velvet Skin Coat.


----------



## Cathie (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I sampled it via Sephora, it isn't that impressive. It is just your typical primer, IMO. It is ok, I keep a sample tube in my purse, but it does nothing to warrant the Miracle title. Velvet Skin Coat is better.


Ive never heard of it,where do you get it from?


----------



## alice blue (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ive never heard of it,where do you get it from?


 DHC.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Nov 13, 2012)

Just got my box ahead of schedule! I didn't peak at my box one bit this month, I'm finding that easier and easier to do. I got box 2 and I really cannot complain. The MCMC perfume may have just beaten out the BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline for favorite fragrance received in a bb. I keep smelling my wrist and it is amazing. Also, I'm impressed that they are putting accident prone liquid products in a baggie now. You could tell if mine hadn't been in there, it may have leaked over my products. Super happy this month, I only wish the perfume wasn't so darn expensive or I'd buy it straight away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2012)

well birchbox isn't budging on doing anything sending my box to a different address this month. i'm guessing the reason they can't do anything about it is because it's probably been sitting on a truck somewhere waiting to be shipped since the tracking showed up on my account last week but it hasn't actually shipped yet.


----------



## merkington (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just called about my account still showing my October box and the lady said its just because it hasn't shipped.. Once it is ready to be shipped it will update and that should be by the end of the week.
> 
> I suppose at this point I can go through the BB list and see what boxes have already been showing up here/look at dupes and figure out what possibilities are left lol
> ...


 I'm doing the same thing as my account is also still showing the October box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well birchbox isn't budging on doing anything sending my box to a different address this month. i'm guessing the reason they can't do anything about it is because it's probably been sitting on a truck somewhere waiting to be shipped since the tracking showed up on my account last week but it hasn't actually shipped yet.


 oh that sucks. at least you tried 




. make sure that you have the right address just in case you go home after exams or for the winter break if you're getting a december box.


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some people have the worst manners. I think the US is sort of a covert class society, and the prejudices go both ways, although for many of us, we have been on both sides at different times. Although, I was young when I was truly broke, and it felt hopeless at the time, but looking back, it was totally the norm. What is sad, is that I get way better service when I have my nicest purse on my arm, compared to when I carry something not designer. Of course, in this economy, there are more people on edge about money issues. I'm sort of rambling, because I haven't had my coffee yet.
> 
> I'm jealous of your pretty purses, but good for you! I don't think it's so bad to be jealous, just bad to be negative and mean. Jealousy is human.


im sorry if i sounded like i was being mean, it was late... and im not trying to be mean!!!!!

just jealous that i cant afford anything nice

ive always been lower class but yet i am not poor enough to get any kind of goverment help whether it be food stamps or disounted housing or a good amout of money for college to improve my current situation

people that make less money than me actually make more through goverment help!!!

and not that i think that i need it either i dont take handouts... its my pitiful situation so i should get myself out of it.... but im so comfortable in it that i dont take risks to be out of it!!

i know i can make more than $9.80 an hour as an assistant manager of a retail store but i feel like if i leave i wont have that security of where i am now

we just recently opened an ulta in my town i was going to apply but didnt because of my fears and im glad i didint its not as busy as they hoped and already let go of people!!!

i  love all people, rich poor, white yellow, black green, buddhists, satanists, catholics etc...and give them the same respect they give me

unless you are a drag queen.... then i get all psycho obsessed with you because i wish i could be a drag queen


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh that sucks. at least you tried
> ...


 that's exactly what i'm going to do for december. i figure it's a better call because even the months that we didn't have the hurricane going on i have been getting my boxes later than i had been previously so i'd rather not deal with the headache when i know i'm going back to my parents' house. at least i'm getting my glam bag today!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I work at a public school, and sadly didn't have Verteran's Day off. I think that's a shame. We should be teaching students to have respect for our veterans and our country and we cannot even observe a holiday in their honor? In the past, I have even had to work on Memorial Day. In a public school. In the 4th largest city in the US.


Oh, that's weird.  I guess every school district in different states do make their own decisions.  That is sad your school didn't have off.  I am in Philadelphia PA and my mom works for a public school so that's how I know they had off here.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 13, 2012)

My box has been ~sorted by my post office so it should hopefully be in my mailbox by the time I get home! I'm excited, my box this month is definitely way better than the one I got last month.

Plus it's chilly out so the soyjoy bar, which I'm actually happy to try, won't be a warm, mushy mess.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yea, a lot of people don't get off for holidays like Veterans.  I work for a non-profit and we don't get a lot of those holidays off (though we do get off Martin Luther King Jr day), but we do get off other days some people don't.  It's funny, my one friend always asks me when a holiday like this comes up (this one and she did on Columbus Day too) if I have off.  And I'm always like, "Why would I have off&gt;"  She says, "It's a holiday".  I'm like "It's not that kinda holiday, just schools and government businesses have off.".  She doesn't work right now which I guess is why she doesn't know most people don't have off.


 If I were queen of the world (God help us all, haha) every job would have a once-a-month (or at least once-every-other-month) holiday not affiliated with the federal holidays or whatever, so that employees can get necessary things done that they may not be able to do because they are working during standard business hours. They could go to routine dr/dentist/eye appointments, renew driver's licenses, etc., or just deep-clean their home or even sleep all day... I think it would be great for everyone's health to have a once-a-month "catch up" day.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I now have 2 bags stocked--my regular purse and a tote. The purse holds part of my emergency supplies, like deodorant, makeup kit, hair brush, face wipes, tampons, lotions, pill box. The tote holds things like a toiletry kit with body wash/shampoo, hair spray, more tampons and pads, socks, crossword puzzle books, a few packs of coffee and cream and tea and sugar. Emergency situations will come up, eventually, it is only a matter of time! If you've ever slept in a hospital's waiting room--you'll know what I mean. I'm absolutely paranoid about being unprepared, after being caught unprepared.


Where do you keep the tote? Do you carry it around with you or leave it in your car or something?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I were queen of the world (God help us all, haha) every job would have a once-a-month (or at least once-every-other-month) holiday not affiliated with the federal holidays or whatever, so that employees can get necessary things done that they may not be able to do because they are working during standard business hours. They could go to routine dr/dentist/eye appointments, renew driver's licenses, etc., or just deep-clean their home or even sleep all day... I think it would be great for everyone's health to have a once-a-month "catch up" day.


I'll vote for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I were queen of the world (God help us all, haha) every job would have a once-a-month (or at least once-every-other-month) holiday not affiliated with the federal holidays or whatever, so that employees can get necessary things done that they may not be able to do because they are working during standard business hours. They could go to routine dr/dentist/eye appointments, renew driver's licenses, etc., or just deep-clean their home or even sleep all day... I think it would be great for everyone's health to have a once-a-month "catch up" day.


Those days would fill up fast and get booked far in advance. Then you have to think -- woudln't professionals like doctors or dentists complain too? That they don't get a day off but other people do.

The US has a lot of privilege in the fact that so many of the stores are already open really late and have long hours. When I was in Switzerland everything just shut down after 6pm. You had to go home. Nothing else you could do ):


----------



## ngardner8503 (Nov 13, 2012)

Got my box today,  thrilled with what I got!


----------



## allisonjoy810 (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone else not gotten shipping for their box yet? Nothing new shows up in my account, either... Not sure if I should contact them, or if others are having the same issue as a result of being slowed down by the storms.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else not gotten shipping for their box yet? Nothing new shows up in my account, either... Not sure if I should contact them, or if others are having the same issue as a result of being slowed down by the storms.


 I haven't gotten my shipping notice yet either but I can see my November box on my account. Just waiting for it to ship...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just jealous that i cant afford anything nice
> 
> ...


 Girl, you can do it. It is definitely scary, but you can do it.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 13, 2012)

> Anyone else not gotten shipping for their box yet? Nothing new shows up in my account, either... Not sure if I should contact them, or if others are having the same issue as a result of being slowed down by the storms.


 I got my first box last week but the second one hasn't had updated shipping for a week now so don't worry about it. This seems to happen every month now. The fact that they ship at different times means they aren't identical so I'm happy. (Though I'd love to get ngardner8503's box, I'm not peeking for once)


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'll vote for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha thanks!



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those days would fill up fast and get booked far in advance. Then you have to think -- woudln't professionals like doctors or dentists complain too? That they don't get a day off but other people do.
> ...


No, I mean the days would be vary based on the employer, so not everyone would have the same day off ever, other than the usual bank holidays some of us already get. Doctors and dentists would have the same opportunity.

It's true, I've been in other countries where everything stops at 4 or 5pm as well, and I agree the US, especially the big cities, is all about instant gratification.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today,  thrilled with what I got!
> 
> ...


----------



## CinD (Nov 13, 2012)

> If I were queen of the world (God help us all, haha) every job would have a once-a-month (or at least once-every-other-month) holiday not affiliated with the federal holidays or whatever, so that employees can get necessary things done that they may not be able to do because they are working during standard business hours. They could go to routine dr/dentist/eye appointments, renew driver's licenses, etc., or just deep-clean their home or even sleep all day... I think it would be great for everyone's health to have a once-a-month "catch up" day.


 You got my vote!


----------



## alice blue (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where do you keep the tote? Do you carry it around with you or leave it in your car or something?


 I keep it hanging on the back of my bedroom door so that it is handy if I need it. Most everything fits in my purse (except for a baby blanket and a scarf), so I could use just one bag, but if I lost my purse everything would be gone. I'd keep it in the car, but I'm afraid things would freeze and ruin, or overheat and ruin.


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 13, 2012)

I still don't regret unsubbing from BB, but I really should make an oh-shit kit (dig the name)


----------



## grayc (Nov 13, 2012)

This was just a dumb question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 13, 2012)

There are little rings in the Jouer Christmas crackers. Other than that I don't see any rings among the new products


----------



## JamieO (Nov 13, 2012)

For anyone getting box 3, check your tracking again. Mine wasn't updated this morning but I just checked it again and it has info now. It's still in NY, but at least it's on it's way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone getting box 3, check your tracking again. Mine wasn't updated this morning but I just checked it again and it has info now. It's still in NY, but at least it's on it's way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm getting box 3 but I'm still getting this:



> Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information.
> If tracking is unavailable after 3 days, please contact your shipper.


 No biggie. I know that it'll eventually show up.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 13, 2012)

I have 2 accounts and haven't gotten it for either. One of my accounts didn't update either so I contacted them and it finally updated.



> Originally Posted by *allisonjoy810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else not gotten shipping for their box yet? Nothing new shows up in my account, either... Not sure if I should contact them, or if others are having the same issue as a result of being slowed down by the storms.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm guessing that those of us with certain box numbers (20 and 3 seem to be the more popular ones) will get our boxes in a later wave. No one has them yet because they haven't shipped out any box 20s or box 3s. With the amount of crap I've purchased recently, you'd think that would tide me over. NOPE.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone getting box 3, check your tracking again. Mine wasn't updated this morning but I just checked it again and it has info now. It's still in NY, but at least it's on it's way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 mine hasnt updated yet...


----------



## nutellia (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For anyone getting box 3, check your tracking again. Mine wasn't updated this morning but I just checked it again and it has info now. It's still in NY, but at least it's on it's way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine showed up this afternoon, says it's in NJ. woop!

I'm really excited for this one- box 3 looks great.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 13, 2012)

haha where I come from, theybreak students/profs' ribs with batons and harrass homeless people. I think it's mostly being in the wrong place at the wrong time, with a cop in a persecutory mood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. one of my friends got smacked with like a $200 pedestrian fine for starting to cross the street when the red hand was blinking, even though pretty much everyone does that.

lucky for me though, the cop didn't show up in traffic court. If I ever get a stop sign ticket, I'll just plagiarize this scientist's excuse lol.



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> woah woah woah come again . if cops gave these tickets out where I live I would seriously have like $50,000 in tickets. It happens here at every stoplight and every stop sign all day every day.


 apparently I made a turn too soon after the pedestrian had crossed; I didn't cut them off, but I turned like right after they crossed my side of the street.



> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never heard of such a thing! Is that the law everywhere?


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> im sorry if i sounded like i was being mean, it was late... and im not trying to be mean!!!!!
> ...


Not you! I was talking about the woman she met at Trader Joe's who gave her attitude about her designer purse. I don't think anyone here was being negative or mean. I don't know how old you are Angelalh, but you look young. When I was young, I worked retail for close to minimum wage and struggled to support myself. It's hard! Retail is a thankless job anyway. Most people don't realize how uptight a lot of retail employers are. People think if you work retail, then it must not be stressful. lol What a joke! I became an insurance agent, which is sales too, but pays a lot better. Then I moved and had a nightmare job, then I quit it after they tried to get me to do illegal things, then my husband got a raise, now I am a SAHW but I paint as well. I really liked having a career, but things worked out well for me. I guess my rambling point was, things will work out.

You say you are an assistant manager, maybe you can move up eventually. I think some stores pay better than others. But it helps to have management experience, even if you end up having a different career later, that will look good on your resume.


----------



## LAtPoly (Nov 13, 2012)

In California at least, it's the law.

Every now and then the newspaper will announce the cops will be looking to ticket cars that don't allow a pedestrian to _fully _cross.  Buncha bull-chit if you ask me... If it's a four lane street and the ped is 2-3 lanes past your lane, I don't think there is a valid reason to continue to wait.

I live in a boring area of California though...so...the police have to make money somehow and at least they pre-warn you (if you read the newspaper).



> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha where I come from, theybreak students/profs' ribs with batons and harrass homeless people. I think it's mostly being in the wrong place at the wrong time, with a cop in a persecutory mood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. one of my friends got smacked with like a $200 pedestrian fine for starting to cross the street when the red hand was blinking, even though pretty much everyone does that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cathie (Nov 13, 2012)

Nope,no update,still shows tracking number but nothing else(.box 3)


----------



## Vanessa Jones (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm getting box 3 and my tracking hasn't updated yet either


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 13, 2012)

I got box 9 and I love it!!! &lt;3

The Mox Botanical Lip Butter smells great and makes my lips so soft.

I got the OLO Aromatic Body Serum in chamomile and I seriously love the the scent! I wasn't expecting to like it but it absorbs quickly, makes my skin feel like silk, and smells divine. I think I may even buy some from the shop!

The ModelCo mascara works really well and definitely lengthens my lashes. Also, the mirror on the side of the tube is cute. I don't think it'll replace my current favorite though (Smashbox Full Exposure &lt;3).

I haven't tried the Lulu Organics hair powder yet but am happy it came in my box this month.

I passed the men's cologne sample off to my brother. Meh. For me, the other samples more than make up for the random cologne sample! Hopefully, my brother likes it!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 13, 2012)

> Not you! I was talking about the woman she met at Trader Joe's who gave her attitude about her designer purse. I don't think anyone here was being negative or mean. I don't know how old you are Angelalh, but you look young. When I was young, I worked retail for close to minimum wage and struggled to support myself. It's hard! Retail is a thankless job anyway. Most people don't realize how uptight a lot of retail employers are. People think if you work retail, then it must not be stressful. lol What a joke! I became an insurance agent, which is sales too, but pays a lot better. Then I moved and had a nightmare job, then I quit it after they tried to get me to do illegal things, then my husband got a raise, now I am a SAHW but I paint as well. I really liked having a career, but things worked out well for me. I guess my rambling point was, things will work out. You say you are an assistant manager, maybe you can move up eventually. I think some stores pay better than others. But it helps to have management experience, even if you end up having a different career later, that will look good on your resume.


 Yes yes, I try to take it with a grain of salt. But I'm definitely not going to stop carrying them, I need to get use out of them. I like to compliment anybody when they have anything I like, no matter if I know it's expensive or not. I have this pair of Chanel sunglasses with little bows on the side and people ask me about them all the time, but I also have a cheapy pair that elicit a similar number of responses. It feels awesome to get complemented on something you picked out or makeup or hair you did, so I try to be very liberal with my compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus it's a good way to figure out where people got things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madcute (Nov 13, 2012)

This month's box is my second and considering I'll only use 2 of the products (the hairspray and the hair tie) I think I might unsubscribe. Compared to Sample Society (which is more money, I know) Birchbox aint doing it for me.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *madcute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month's box is my second and considering I'll only use 2 of the products (the hairspray and the hair tie) I think I might unsubscribe. Compared to Sample Society (which is more money, I know) Birchbox aint doing it for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## diana16 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *madcute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month's box is my second and considering I'll only use 2 of the products (the hairspray and the hair tie) I think I might unsubscribe. Compared to Sample Society (which is more money, I know) Birchbox aint doing it for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you kidding?  That is an incredible box!


 Ditto! Way better than some of the SS boxes I received. And half the price!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto! Way better than some of the SS boxes I received. And half the price!


 Yeah, I've received 3 SS boxes so far, and I would take this box over any of them.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *madcute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month's box is my second and considering I'll only use 2 of the products (the hairspray and the hair tie) I think I might unsubscribe. Compared to Sample Society (which is more money, I know) Birchbox aint doing it for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *madcute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month's box is my second and considering I'll only use 2 of the products (the hairspray and the hair tie) I think I might unsubscribe. Compared to Sample Society (which is more money, I know) Birchbox aint doing it for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## madcute (Nov 13, 2012)

Really? I honestly apologize for coming off as uncouth but that fragrance sample is a very masculine fragrance, why even send me that? The body butter smells like Banana Runts candy. I don't like opalescent polishes (that's just me, i know). I tried the mascara, it's OK. I appreciate the hair spray and the hair tie, though!


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *madcute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? I honestly apologize for coming off as uncouth but that fragrance sample is a very masculine fragrance, why even send me that? The body butter smells like Banana Runts candy. I don't like opalescent polishes (that's just me, i know). I tried the mascara, it's OK. I appreciate the hair spray and the hair tie, though!


 LOL! What's the name of the body butter? I'm too lazy to scroll through to find it, and I really like the banana Runts! (Not that I need anymore body butters)


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *madcute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? I honestly apologize for coming off as uncouth but that fragrance sample is a very masculine fragrance, why even send me that? The body butter smells like Banana Runts candy. I don't like opalescent polishes (that's just me, i know). I tried the mascara, it's OK. I appreciate the hair spray and the hair tie, though!


 Oh, it's perfectly fine not to like it! Again, we all like different things! I got the men's fragrance as well. It's meant to be given to a man in your life in the spirit of Thanksgiving. To be honest, I'd much rather be given a sample that I can use (I don't mind food samples at all) since I get this box as something fun for myself. Meh. Overall, I loved this month's box though.


----------



## JessP (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL! What's the name of the body butter? I'm too lazy to scroll through to find it, and I really like the banana Runts! (Not that I need anymore body butters)


 I'm pretty sure it'd be the Bananas &amp; Baobabs body butter from Shea Terra - I love this stuff! Received a sample in one of my Glossyboxes and it's amazing.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure it'd be the Bananas &amp; Baobabs body butter from Shea Terra - I love this stuff! Received a sample in one of my Glossyboxes and it's amazing.


 I always read such great things about Shea Terra, especially their black soap and body butters! I'll need to try their stuff someday!


----------



## LizzieLuxe (Nov 13, 2012)

New to the forums. was so excited to get home and open my box and I was missing..........

my Model Co Lipgloss.  SMH I love color goodies and was looking forwards to that the most!! So bummed! What do they usually do for missing stuff?


----------



## JessP (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I always read such great things about Shea Terra, especially their black soap and body butters! I'll need to try their stuff someday!


 I think they're pretty cool about sending samples if you email them - I'd try it and say you're interested in one of the body butters. You may have to pay a few dollars for shipping (can't remember if they charge this or not). I have Bananas &amp; Baobabs, White Chocolate, and Marula (smells like sweet almond/pistachio pudding, yum!) and they all work and smell wonderfully!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LizzieLuxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New to the forums. was so excited to get home and open my box and I was missing..........
> 
> ...


----------



## Brelki (Nov 13, 2012)

I, like a few of you, don't have a delivery confirmation number; however, I also don't have a preview of what's coming in my box. (it still shows October).    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they're pretty cool about sending samples if you email them - I'd try it and say you're interested in one of the body butters. You may have to pay a few dollars for shipping (can't remember if they charge this or not). I have Bananas &amp; Baobabs, White Chocolate, and Marula (smells like sweet almond/pistachio pudding, yum!) and they all work and smell wonderfully!


 Shea terra doesn't send out samples anymore, after they were overloaded with requests.  Recently they have been sending out coupon codes instead


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 13, 2012)

*sigh*  The box for my second account won't be here until next week...seems it wants to travel the whole state of Kansas again.  My first account's tracking hasn't updated yet.  And I'm being so good and not peeking at what I'm getting.  I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *madcute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? I honestly apologize for coming off as uncouth but that fragrance sample is a very masculine fragrance, why even send me that? The body butter smells like Banana Runts candy. I don't like opalescent polishes (that's just me, i know). I tried the mascara, it's OK. I appreciate the hair spray and the hair tie, though!


 So funny, I thought the same exact thing when I smelled the Shea Terra sample as well.  I really like the product but I hate the smell.  I really would rather not smell like bananas


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like I won't get my box until tomorrow. It's probably sitting in my mailbox right now but it's so dark out that I'll just be letting a bunch of bugs into the house and getting eaten alive by mosquitoes if I go check. I'll grab it first thing in the morning instead since I don't have class until the afternoon.

Hah, I guess the world was feeling sorry for me. My mail lady just dropped my box off at my front door!


----------



## bcbgrad2007 (Nov 13, 2012)

Same thing happened to me. I was missing 2 items in my BB. I called customer service and they credited  my account 100 BB points for the missing items.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone get the neroli or/and the rose body serums from OLO? If so, would you be willing to trade or sell them? If so please PM me!


----------



## classybroad (Nov 13, 2012)

On an unrelated November BBox note, I bought the Jouer crackers featured in their holiday store. I am not going to blog about them because they are Christmas gifts for some beloved sisters who read. But I am happy to post here. They were BIG! Much bigger than I thought.


----------



## ngardner8503 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same as me! I loved everything but the perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I wasn't crazy about the perfume either but kuddos to them for the cute packaging!  Do you have any clue how to use the Oscar Blandi??  Is it like Big Sexy Hair Root Pump?  I got it in my Fall Allure Beauty Box and have yet to try it because I had heard it is like dry shampoo....I wash my hair everyday because it gets oily so I don't have a need for dry shampoo.  If someone can help me out that would be FANTASTIC


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 13, 2012)

The Jouer crackers are sooooo cute!!


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 13, 2012)

I got my box today... #2

The Masquelogy cleanser &amp; moisturizer are considered the "extras" which is just as well since they are worth 2 uses at most. Those, plus the fragrance, are going into my reject box (which will be given to friends to dig through).

I'm keeping the Masquelogy eye thingies to try.

The Stila illuminator is pretty. I won't use it all that often but yay for a color product I would never buy for myself!

The standout for me is the OLO body serum in neroli. I LOVE OLO products so I was excited to try this. I put a spritz on my arm, and it rubbed in nicely with a lovely fragrance that dissipated once it absorbed. I don't like perfumes or anything with a scent that sticks. And that patch of my arm feels SO hydrated. I think it will go well with the Savvy Boheme Summer in Spain cocoa butter I got in my October Goodebox.

All in all, happy with this box!


----------



## KatieK (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bcbgrad2007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same thing happened to me. I was missing 2 items in my BB. I called customer service and they credited  my account 100 BB points for the missing items.


 I find the above so frustrating as I didn't even receive a BOX in October and all I was given was 50 points.  Seems pretty unfair to me.  How were other's missing Oct. boxes handled?  Just curious.

On the other hand- excited for November.  Box 14 I think.


----------



## madcute (Nov 13, 2012)

someone on twitter told me she got 5 samples of the same perfume in one box. how does that happen?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I won't get my box until tomorrow. It's probably sitting in my mailbox right now but it's so dark out that I'll just be letting a bunch of bugs into the house and getting eaten alive by mosquitoes if I go check. I'll grab it first thing in the morning instead since I don't have class until the afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## CinD (Nov 13, 2012)

> Are you kidding?Â  That is an incredible box!


 I agree. That's a freaking awesome box! I was hoping for that box!!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today... #2
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how big is the olo serum?


 8 ml

It's a very generously sized sample.


----------



## denise89 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I won't get my box until tomorrow. It's probably sitting in my mailbox right now but it's so dark out that I'll just be letting a bunch of bugs into the house and getting eaten alive by mosquitoes if I go check. I'll grab it first thing in the morning instead since I don't have class until the afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seeing everyone's perfect cupcakes is making me more and more sad, lol ): At well, we can't win them all. For $10 I can get something else since I don't usually take baths anyway.


 There were cupcake "crumbs" everywhere in my box haha but mine is definitely in way better shape than yours was. It was so sad to see something so pretty crushed up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On the topic of the cupcakes, has anyone gotten one that wasn't the white ribbon candy one?

Quote: Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nice, got the same box!! Can't wait to go home and open it. Excited about the mascara and oscar blandi!

 

I can't wait to try the mascara but I'm probably not going to use the oscar blandi because I have so much hair already lol


----------



## classybroad (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seeing everyone's perfect cupcakes is making me more and more sad, lol ): At well, we can't win them all. For $10 I can get something else since I don't usually take baths anyway.


You are not missing out as the cupcakes intact or crushed did nothing to my bathwater.


----------



## brokenship (Nov 13, 2012)

*So* disappointed in my BB.

I received handsoap (the two small packets), a lipgloss that didn't go with my coloring (which is annoying because its listed in my beauty profile), body serum that spilled all over inside that little baggy so I'm not sure I even want to reach in and take it out, and the texturizing spray. The scent was a masculine scent, and on my little card it even said to gift it to a boy. Pretty worthless box.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I won't get my box until tomorrow. It's probably sitting in my mailbox right now but it's so dark out that I'll just be letting a bunch of bugs into the house and getting eaten alive by mosquitoes if I go check. I'll grab it first thing in the morning instead since I don't have class until the afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone else carry eyedrops in their ohshit kits? (LOL that is a fun name) I wear contacts and when I travel I carry always have rewetting drops for contacts and regular eyedrops, just in case. I've never thought to add hand soap though, I learn something new everyday


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that exact box!! Did you get the "Holiday gift guide"? Very back page, inside, here it is once again, the "deluxe subscription"


 yep! Hm... I wonder what the 12 months deluxe sub is. I'm actually really curious because I did complain to them last month about the quality of the subs (that gift subs' welcome boxes shouldn't be as terrible as they are re: tili bags and lo and behold, improvement this month). Maybe that's BB's way of promising a good box, if you shell out a little more? Since these are supposed to be gift ideas...


----------



## diana16 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *So* disappointed in my BB.
> 
> ...


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah I wasn't crazy about the perfume either but kuddos to them for the cute packaging!  Do you have any clue how to use the Oscar Blandi??  Is it like Big Sexy Hair Root Pump?  I got it in my Fall Allure Beauty Box and have yet to try it because I had heard it is like dry shampoo....I wash my hair everyday because it gets oily so I don't have a need for dry shampoo.  If someone can help me out that would be FANTASTIC


What I have been planning on trying with it is to texturize the back of my hair at the crown (with my hair dry and probably washed the day before) and put my hair in a messy pony or bun....kind of like backcombing for volume but without the damage...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that exact box!! Did you get the "Holiday gift guide"? Very back page, inside, here it is once again, the "deluxe subscription"


 Yup, I got it and I see that too. I don't know if it's a good idea for them to suddenly be launching what, 3 "new" types of subscriptions at once? They've had enough trouble dealing with their expansion as it is..


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2012)

Box 13 arrived over here!  A couple of details people were asking about and a couple of things I just feel like mentioning:


The stila shimmer I received was pink shimmer.  I don't know whether they're sending out different shades, but this was the best one for my skin tone out of the three possible shades, so I'm happy.
The Blandi spray is a 1-ounce can.  How to use it:  When your hair is dry (clean or second-day), you "tilt hair away from head, spray from ends to roots while lifting."  At least that's what the can says.  I'm going to give this a shot right now before I take my nightly shower just to see what it does, but I do notice that one of its functions is hold, which means it's not something I will use after this (I refuse to use hair products intended to holding hair in place).  As a side note, back in the '80s, this is exactly what we would do with, like, plain old Aqua Net to get big hair.  Not sure why this is being presented as something revolutionary.
I was annoyed to get foil packets, but they're listed as "beauty extras," not main samples, so I have a feeling this might be a new thing they're trying:  Send foils out as "extras."  They are still sending out foils, but they get to call them extras, and we get brushed off when we complain about the sample sizes because they're *extras*! Gee, thanks.  At least we get to review them separately.
Whoa.  Those syringes:  $68 for *four* of them.  That sucker is worth $17!  And one of my kitties thinks it's his newest toy.  Sorry, Ed, not for you.
The extra-annoying part is that this profile will be *two* points away from 300 after reviews, so I feel kind of compelled to keep it for one more month before I cash in my points.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *So* disappointed in my BB.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 13, 2012)

Does the Stella Cadente perfume smell like baby powder to anyone else? I spritzed some on the back of my hand and I find it really gross lol


----------



## ngardner8503 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the Stella Cadente perfume smell like baby powder to anyone else? I spritzed some on the back of my hand and I find it really gross lol


 LOL....I totally wrote that in my blog post early today.  It does have a powdery smell.  I didn't care for it at all but I thought the packaging was super cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL....I totally wrote that in my blog post early today.  It does have a powdery smell.  I didn't care for it at all but I thought the packaging was super cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 Yeah, I've worn the same perfume for as long as I remember and I've never found any others that I like lol. The packaging was definitely adorable though! Much cuter than the standard twist/spray top vial.


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 13, 2012)

It's always so hard to resist the urge to peek when it takes forever for my box to get here every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mb214 (Nov 13, 2012)

Got my box today

I think it was #7





Chuao honeycomb: I pretty much opened my box and ripped this open. Not impressed its basically a better quality dark chocolate crunch bar

Stila in Rosegold

Curl Keeper: I'm excited to see if this works

Joeur: I was excited, but too floral for me (is it just me or is birchbox obsessed with either ultra feminine scents (or male colognes in some cases)---more me though, I'm very picky with fragrances

Fibre Lashextend: ehh, i'm a Diorshow convert so I doubt I'll like this


----------



## gemstone (Nov 13, 2012)

Ladies who got the body serum: tell me how you liked it! I am thining about ordering rose or neroli.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think they know your specific skin coloring well enough to determine whether or not this lip gloss will "go with it."


 seriously, unless its like orange or purple (or green, blue or yellow) its pretty hard for a lip gloss to "not go with my coloring"

its pink, humans are full of blood, making our lips some shade of pink, therefore pinks look good on everybody, it might not be your most favorite shade, but pinks are safe colors.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *So* disappointed in my BB.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies who got the body serum: tell me how you liked it! I am thining about ordering rose or neroli.


 I liked mine, I got one in chamomille and I hate the scent. I got another in lavender in my other box and that one smells ok... I really want neroli and interested in trying rose. The oil absorbs well into my skin, but I dont think its worth 39 a bottle though.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that exact box!! Did you get the "Holiday gift guide"? Very back page, inside, here it is once again, the "deluxe subscription"


 I heard back from customer service about the deluxe sub, and it is going to be featured in the gift shop.

I have two guesses for what it is, either a really bog first box full of products and then 12 months of a regular subscription, or

the same 12 monthly boxes + 1 full size products every month &lt;- this one I would probably go for.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> seriously, unless its like orange or purple (or green, blue or yellow) its pretty hard for a lip gloss to "not go with my coloring"
> 
> its pink, humans are full of blood, making our lips some shade of pink, therefore pinks look good on everybody, it might not be your most favorite shade, but pinks are safe colors.


 It's funny, because sometimes a color won't look right on me and I'll blame my coloring, until I see someone with my coloring wearing the same color and it looks great.  Sometimes things just don't look right on a person.  I dislike myself in red, even if it's the 'right red' for my skin tone.

Pink is definitely safe, the only pink I've ever seen look terrible on anyone are the frosty pinks my girlfriends and I wore in 7th grade before we discovered that one shade of '90s brown.  Lawd.


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard back from customer service about the deluxe sub, and it is going to be featured in the gift shop.
> 
> ...


 i'm so excited for this! has anyone heard anything else about this http://www.birchbox.com/promotion/home-landing ?? i'm excited that birchbox is coming out with new things


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm so excited for this! has anyone heard anything else about this http://www.birchbox.com/promotion/home-landing ?? i'm excited that birchbox is coming out with new things


 There's a whole thread about it over here.  Someone found a whole lot of spoilers!


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a whole thread about it over here.  Someone found a whole lot of spoilers!


 thank you! some one did some serious detective work!

it seems as if some people are receiving a "Holiday Gift Guide" in their birchboxes... well soon there will be one online. the link http://www.birchbox.com/shop/holiday-gift-guide doesn't seem to work. but after some fiddling around with it I at least got a screen shot. i feel like those deluxe subscriptions will be under the left column.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies who got the body serum: tell me how you liked it! I am thining about ordering rose or neroli.


 I received the chamomile scent.  I would have preferred lavender or neroli but I thought it was really good.  It was moisturizing and didn't leave my hands all greasy which was surprising considering it's consistency.


----------



## Cathie (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today
> 
> ...


----------



## Cathie (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh and that reminds me...how do we get the link to our trade lists to show up down there on our posts?


----------



## xiehan (Nov 13, 2012)

Has anyone gotten their anniversary e-mail/code yet? It should be time for my 6-month and I'm dying to get this order placed. &lt;/impatient&gt;


----------



## mb214 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ohh great box! Swap the Joeur and mascara...theres a bunch of us that would love to have them!


 I don't understand how to do the trade thing, it seems complicated. What ever happened to the BB trade thread, that seems simpler, but i don't see a new one started after the last one closed 




 

But, if anyone is interested in them let me know


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand how to do the trade thing, it seems complicated. What ever happened to the BB trade thread, that seems simpler, but i don't see a new one started after the last one closed
> 
> ...


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129604/beauty-box-open-trading-list


----------



## Cathie (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you Miranda for posting that..I still havent figured out links yet..lol


----------



## spmblueeyez (Nov 13, 2012)

> I heard back from customer service about the deluxe sub, and it is going to be featured in the gift shop. I have two guesses for what it is, either a really bog first box full of products and then 12 months of a regular subscription, or the same 12 monthly boxes + 1 full size products every month &lt;- this one I would probably go for. Â


 I'm with you, I would definitely shell out for an extra full size in every box. I'm kinda excited about it now, I'm gonna go check out that thread someone found now haha


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies who got the body serum: tell me how you liked it! I am thining about ordering rose or neroli.


It's very light and absorbs quickly. If you're looking for super deep moisture, I'd recommend something with shea butter instead. If you are looking for light moisture and a light, lovely scent, this is perfect. I got the chamomile and I love it!


----------



## ddave (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi! For anyone who has received the Stila luminizer in their boxes do you mind posting what color your received and what your skin color in your birchbox profile is? So far I think people have been posting that they've gotten the pink color which I'd love to get! I'm so excited about trying this luminizer since I've never tried a highlighter before and from pictures it seems that it makes your skin so gorgeous looking


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies who got the body serum: tell me how you liked it! I am thining about ordering rose or neroli.


i got it in rose and a actually LOOOOVE it vary moisturizing, smells good (and i dont like floral scents) and it sinks in quick


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten their anniversary e-mail/code yet? It should be time for my 6-month and I'm dying to get this order placed. &lt;/impatient&gt;


 
I got mine last night/early this morning.  The subject line was something about The other holiday I should be celebrating.  

I think they're generic so 6months20 would be the 6 month one, right?


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i got it in rose and a actually LOOOOVE it vary moisturizing, smells good (and i dont like floral scents) and it sinks in quick


 
I hope mine is rose!  Anything but lavender.  Blech.


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 14, 2012)

I got the Jouer Christmas Crackers too...online they look like teeny things but the aren't.  Super cute : )  And I got the 3 pack of the little cupcake bath bombs to split up for baskets I'm making for 3 friends


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies who got the body serum: tell me how you liked it! I am thining about ordering rose or neroli.


 I LOVE the body serum. It absorbs into the skin very fast and doesn't leave any oily residue. My skin feels very moisturized and silky after using it. I got the chamomile scent which I think smells soooo good. I'm definitely buying a full size!


----------



## considerately (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On an unrelated November BBox note, I bought the Jouer crackers featured in their holiday store. I am not going to blog about them because they are Christmas gifts for some beloved sisters who read. But I am happy to post here. They were BIG! Much bigger than I thought.
> 
> ...


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies who got the body serum: tell me how you liked it! I am thining about ordering rose or neroli.


 I didn't think I would care for it but I'm obsessed with it!! It smells amazing. I got chammomile. It is so expensive but I have to get it. I will keep hoarding points until I have enough. I so recommend it!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

this is my box.. didnt get it yet.. didnt even get my ship email yet..  anyone get it? thoughts??







Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector
Ships Free




Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
Ships Free



Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Petite Cologne Absolue
Ships Free



Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray Travel Size
Ships Free



stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer try-me-set
Ships Free


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2012)

Isn't that box 3?


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 14, 2012)

I received my box today (errr.. yesterday now? hehe) and I'm pretty happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is box #9:




there are more photos on my blog (link is in signature) if anyone wants to check it out!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 14, 2012)

Box 3 for me, too, at least according to the picture when I log into my Birchbox acciunt. No tracking info. No shipping e-mail. I am thinking we shouldn't worry yet. Bb claims they ship by the 10th of every month, but they don't, and this month they made sure we know there might be delays. However, I will be very unhappy if they were to suddenly switch box contents, or say they ran out, or ship on the 25th. They've been a bit shady lately. Just my opinion. I have a love/hate relationship with Birchbox.


----------



## elviscupcake (Nov 14, 2012)

Still no picture or tracking info for me. I just want to see the picture, this is torture? Sounds like there were people in the same boat a couple days ago, but that most everyone's pics have updated. It is killing me. Last month my lip gloss was missing, I emailed and they wrote back saying they sent a replacement. Nothing ever arrived so I emailed them again at the end of last week, I was told that they ran out of the sample so they cancelled the order. Um, that's fine...but what about my missing item. ANNOYING. But to make up for it they gave me a hundred points and shipped out a Beauty Blender to me, which I haven't gotten yet and wanted to try. I just don't understand why it took weeks and multiple emails to them to fix a mistake that they made. I can't decide if I want to keep going or not.....maybe when I know what I am getting this month I will feel more optimistic.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 14, 2012)

so i was inspired by the sampling this month to bust out my basically new can of the oscar blandi texturizing spray, i got it in an allure beauty box and thought it was dry shampoo until last week when I organized my hair products (by brand because I am weird like that)

and can i just say

that ish works amazing!

i kinda wish I would have gotten a sample so I can take it travelling espescialyy since we are flying to New York on friday for a birthday party which always requires me to park a lot more product than if we were going not for a party... hmm... has anybody seen the small size for sale anywhere?


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got my shipping email for box 3


----------



## mellee (Nov 14, 2012)

My email for 20 came yesterday.


----------



## Cathie (Nov 14, 2012)

Got my box 3 shipping notice this morning..yay!!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 14, 2012)

WTF.. my box changed! I logged in to check some items I wanted to buy and my box is totally different.. weird! I guess it's good that it won't affect my trades, but still weird and I'm a little miffed.


----------



## Cathie (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> WTF.. my box changed! I logged in to check some items I wanted to buy and my box is totally different.. weird! I guess it's good that it won't affect my trades, but still weird and I'm a little miffed.


What box were you supposed to get and what box are you now getting?


----------



## grayc (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten their anniversary e-mail/code yet? It should be time for my 6-month and I'm dying to get this order placed. &lt;/impatient&gt;


 i just got an email yesterday for my 3 month code; November would be my Month 3.


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies who got the body serum: tell me how you liked it! I am thining about ordering rose or neroli.


 The neroli smells wonderful, and the product does absorb quickly. I first tested it on my arm, and it left the skin feeling soft and hydrated without the scent lingering.

I think, if you're dry-skinned like me anyway, this would be a good lightweight/warm weather moisturizer but not very useful when you need something more. Last night I used it on my legs before applying whipped cocoa butter, and it didn't seem to make any difference.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm hoping I get my BB today! On Monday it was in the same city as my IPSY bag and that came in yesterday. BB decided to take it to Memphis and bring it back today lol I will be waiting anxiously for the mail lady


----------



## Shellymae1970 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have been on the fence for a while but once I get the box and cash in my points I think me and BB are going to part....I love Ipsy....and I would love to try the Starlooks subscription.....The little crystals won me over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is not that it is a horrible value.....but it just does not excite me any more..

Shellymae


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

Yippee - got my shipping notice for box 3.

I ended up getting my Love With Food Box and my Ipsy bag last night. 

(This months Love With Food was AWESOME btw!  If anyone is looking for a different kinda sub box - this one rocks!  They donate a meal to a child with every purchase!)


----------



## amandah (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i was inspired by the sampling this month to bust out my basically new can of the oscar blandi texturizing spray, i got it in an allure beauty box and thought it was dry shampoo until last week when I organized my hair products (by brand because I am weird like that)
> 
> ...


 there is a travel size for sale on the BB site!


----------



## Roxane68 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is my box.. didnt get it yet.. didnt even get my ship email yet..  anyone get it? thoughts??
> 
> ...


 I just got my shipping notice this morning for this box (3). Tracking hasn't updated yet.


----------



## tnbryan (Nov 14, 2012)

Still no shipping info... sighhh.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 14, 2012)

I would contact them. The only reason mine updated was because of that and they had to reset my password to in order to do it.



> Originally Posted by *elviscupcake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no picture or tracking info for me. I just want to see the picture, this is torture? Sounds like there were people in the same boat a couple days ago, but that most everyone's pics have updated. It is killing me. Last month my lip gloss was missing, I emailed and they wrote back saying they sent a replacement. Nothing ever arrived so I emailed them again at the end of last week, I was told that they ran out of the sample so they cancelled the order. Um, that's fine...but what about my missing item. ANNOYING. But to make up for it they gave me a hundred points and shipped out a Beauty Blender to me, which I haven't gotten yet and wanted to try. I just don't understand why it took weeks and multiple emails to them to fix a mistake that they made. I can't decide if I want to keep going or not.....maybe when I know what I am getting this month I will feel more optimistic.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the Stella Cadente perfume smell like baby powder to anyone else? I spritzed some on the back of my hand and I find it really gross lol


 Yes! I don't like it at all. But I agree, it was packaged very nicely.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so i was inspired by the sampling this month to bust out my basically new can of the oscar blandi texturizing spray, i got it in an allure beauty box and thought it was dry shampoo until last week when I organized my hair products (by brand because I am weird like that)
> 
> ...


I could have sworn Ulta sold a travel size? I could be mistaken, though. I know they have some of the Oscar Blandi products in travel sizes, at least!


----------



## maemae (Nov 14, 2012)

Still waiting for my page to update/tracking info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Loladevil (Nov 14, 2012)

I've had my tracking email since Friday and it still isn't updating  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 14, 2012)

Still waiting for my page and tracking to update.. Go away, October!! Seems like a lot of box 3s are being mentioned, I wonder if it will be that?


----------



## l0ser_dust (Nov 14, 2012)

Received my shipping email and my box is showing up but as usual like every other month the tracking information isn't up.. Not sure why but always seems the tracking numbers attached to my account are invalid. Doesn't really bother me though, especially in months like these when I'm not really looking forward to the box


----------



## lady41 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a tracking number that still has not updated on one box yet and my other account still shows oct. Box! Is this going on with anyone else?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 14, 2012)

Still no update on my page or tracking number. Birchbox is starting to annoy me. Last month they "forgot" to enter my tracking number into the system so I never got an update.


----------



## tnbryan (Nov 14, 2012)

Ditto, my box still shows my crappy October Goop one, no tracking number listed, and no email.


----------



## kimberlicia (Nov 14, 2012)

My October box is still showing too. I called on Monday and they weren't able to tell me what box I'm getting. I was just told to wait it out and that they are sorry.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 14, 2012)

I finally got the email saying my box #3 has shipped! Yay!


----------



## melonz (Nov 14, 2012)

Still no update and no tracking and no email for me either! argghhh!! I emailed them on the 10th and have not gotten a reply back either.


----------



## AJCorletto (Nov 14, 2012)

I am receiving box #30. My shipping information has not updated yet either. I have also not received the email. The picture finally loaded, so that's a good sign. I am sure they are still working on getting them shipped out. The email from earlier in the month stated that some boxes would be shipping as late as the 15th! So I am not worried yet..just anxious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 14, 2012)

Still no shipping email.....still no tracking updates in my account....its like they're teasing me at this point- "Hey, here's what you're going to get....but we're going to make you wait a while to get it.  Sorries!"


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 14, 2012)

But I did get my "other holiday I should be celebrating" email with my discount for being a subscriber for nine months.  So I got that going for me....which is nice.


----------



## sammajamma (Nov 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can use the 20% code for gift subscriptions? December will be my 6th month and I'm considering getting my sister a gift sub. I'm trying to decide between the 3 and 6 month and if the 20% off works on the gift subs I'll def go with the 6 month!


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if they are sending out the different varieties/scents of the One Love Organics Aromatic Body Serum or will everyone get the lavendar scent?


I got the Neroli scent (blossom of the bitter orange tree). I am so thrilled b/c I LOVE citrus scents. I was worried I'd get the lavender - which I am not a huge fan of. I feel like BB hit it out of the park with my box this month between the One Love Neroli and the MCMC Phoenix scent (which also contains neroli).


----------



## missionista (Nov 14, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *norther*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SaraTheTerra (Nov 14, 2012)

Box 3 finally on its way! At least I get my Ipsy today in the mail to hold me over.


----------



## chrissymarie (Nov 14, 2012)

I called customer service today and they let me know that I'm getting box 18. Still no tracking number and my bb page is still stuck on october....has anyone received box 18?


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 14, 2012)

Box came in.

I received:

The Curl Keeper- Very interested since I have Curly Hair -






Stila Shimmer-





Joer Body perfume oil- Jasmine scented



(That's my name!)

LashXtend Mascara -





And the Chocolate-giving to mom





 Overall Good box.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my first love with food box yesterday and I love it!  And it says for November and December instead of 1 meal they'll be donating 2 meals!!!!  So great


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tnbryan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping info... sighhh.


me too. It sucks.  I don't even have tracking info online anymore.  It was there a few days ago (un updated of course, but at least I knew it was there and could update at some point)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 14, 2012)

I received two of box 4...

Caldrea Hand Soap in Sea Salt Neroli and Vanilla Quince Santal - Not sure of value, $1 for both?

John Varvatos Artisan Cologne Vial - $1.24

ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss in Showgirl Red - $18 (says $16 on card in the box, $18 in the BB shop)

One Love Organics Aromatic Body Serum in Rose - $3.47

Oscar Blandi Texture &amp; Volume Spray - $7.34

Estimated Box Value = $31.05

Caldrea Hand Soap in Sea Salt Neroli and Vanilla Quince Santal - Not sure of value, $1 for both?

John Varvatos Artisan Cologne Vial - $1.24

ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss in Showgirl Red - $18 (says $16 on card in the box, $18 in the BB shop)

One Love Organics Aromatic Body Serum in Neroli - $3.47

Oscar Blandi Texture &amp; Volume Spray - $7.34

Estimated Box Value = $31.05

My total value comes to $62.10


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got my first love with food box yesterday and I love it!  And it says for November and December instead of 1 meal they'll be donating 2 meals!!!!  So great


 I know!! 



 I wish that they would do it randomly t/o the year too.  If you make a purchase on their website - they also use that to help donate.  I totally got two things from my box this month.  Last month I ended up getting more honey straws.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I could have sworn Ulta sold a travel size? I could be mistaken, though. I know they have some of the Oscar Blandi products in travel sizes, at least!


 yea I have a mini dry shampoo, so I know they sell little minis, I'll stop by ulta and see what they have.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 14, 2012)

I would love to know what i'm getting.. but of course my box still shows OCTOBER. Birchbox is on its last straw with me!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

I got the Caldera hand soap samples from BB and from their website - the samples are great because you can get a few uses out of them. Nice soap - but I get a better deal over at Bath and Body Works.  (It's scary how many soaps I have under all of my bathroom cabinets.)


----------



## SarahVah (Nov 14, 2012)

Box 3 for me too.  Is there an unusually large number of box 3s, or is it just me?  I just got my shipping notification e-mail today.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 14, 2012)

I got my 6 month anniversary code! I think I'll grab the OLO Aromatic Body Serum! I'm seriously in love with that stuff.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahVah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 3 for me too.  Is there an unusually large number of box 3s, or is it just me?  I just got my shipping notification e-mail today.


 It seems like that doesn't it?  

I'm sure by tomorrow night a lot more people will have their shipping notices.  They did say 50% of boxes will be shipped out late (the 15th or 17th I think)

O.T. but not really: I know other places are late with mailings- I got my Comcast bill late (Got it last night in the mail - says it was due on the 7th of Nov...now they have nasty CS reps ick...ok that was OT)


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm curious about what the hype is...does it just smell good or is it just awesome on the skin?


----------



## kat46 (Nov 14, 2012)

I received my 6 mo anniversary code today, but my box page is still showing my Oct. box... no shipping info. NADA.


----------



## elviscupcake (Nov 14, 2012)

Any consensus on which box numbers haven't shipped yet?


----------



## Lyndsey Marie (Nov 14, 2012)

hi there! im new to this group!! been getting BB for about a year now. how do you girls know what number your box is? i did log in on the 10th cause i had forgotten to review last months yet and saw my spoilers. i JUST got sent me shipment email today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sad but hopefully it will get here soon. ive noticed all the people i refer get thiers before mine. and the newer referrals get thiers before the older referrals. think they ship to new members first? i get mine later and later evey month.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah, box arrived today.  I got the box they said I was.  I'm even LESS pleased now that I got it.

The Masqueology 7D Moisture Cream and the Revitalizing Eye Gel are both single use packets, and this time they only sent ONE.  The moisturizer feels like there's almost nothing in it.

I was also supposed to get the cleanser, but it is not in my box.  I'll be emailing soon.

Perfume is the usual perfume vial.  No idea how it smells since I've got sinus problems and no sense of smell right now.

The body serum's a decent size at least, as is the Smashbox luminizer.  I can't use the luminizer though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It'll go up for trade shortly.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 14, 2012)

Needless to say this box is as bad as August's, when I got those tanning packets and nothing of any value.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 14, 2012)

I got my box today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It was #4

The OLO serum was in rose and it smells amazing, but it was spilled in the baggy. Did anyone else email them about this?

The ModelCo gloss will not be used at all since I already have one from IPSY and since my lips are pigmented you can't tell that I'm wearing it.

Either way I was happy with the Oscar Blandi,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and the JohnVarvatos scent smells really good!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 A very small amount spilled into the bag mine came in but you couldn't tell there was any missing from the spray tube. I didn't email them about it. If you're missing a lot then you should contact CS. I think that a little bit of the serum spilling out was expected though which is why it came in the bag.


----------



## diana16 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A very small amount spilled into the bag mine came in but you couldn't tell there was any missing from the spray tube. I didn't email them about it. If you're missing a lot then you should contact CS. I think that a little bit of the serum spilling out was expected though which is why it came in the bag.


Mine spilled a lot, so I think I'll email them about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Nov 14, 2012)

Got my box yesterday, #13.  I'm happy, no complaints!





Annick Goutal Petite ChÃ©rie
Masqueology Advanced 7D Solution (Syringe)
Masqueology Masque Cleanse
Masqueology Serum Actif
Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray
stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer try-me-set

My lifestyle sample was actually the 2 foil packets and they came in a regiftable container, which was kind of a nifty idea.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm starting to get twitchy with no page update.  I have a week to use my anniversary code which kind of annoys me just because I probably won't have my box to try products/make sure I don't end up buying duplicates.

So I just got an email from Sephora about new sample packs and I noticed another 'pill' sample of a Perfeckt product...for a foundation gel.  At least with lips you could probably get a full application, I really hope we don't see it in our BB a few months down the road.


----------



## chrissymarie (Nov 14, 2012)

try calling customer service. they let me know what i was getting in my box this month.


----------



## melonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm getting box 9! BB finally emailed me back and changed my box. They said it wasn't changed because they don't want to spoil the surprise before it ships (Loren said it should ship by Friday). I'm excited about this box!


John Varvatos Artisan
Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara
Mox Botanicals Lip Butter
One Love OrganicsÂ® Aromatic Body Serum


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the Neroli scent (blossom of the bitter orange tree). I am so thrilled b/c I LOVE citrus scents. I was worried I'd get the lavender - which I am not a huge fan of. I feel like BB hit it out of the park with my box this month between the One Love Neroli and the MCMC Phoenix scent (which also contains neroli).


 I got the One Love Organics in Neroli as well...it's pretty amazing! And no leaking! I'm a big fan of anything orange scented, so it's the one I was hoping for. I wouldn't have minded the lavender at all, though. The Phoenix scent to me is very very gardenia, which I just don't like at all. But I'm so happy with the OLO and Stila, that my box is a giant hit for me.


----------



## amanda5139 (Nov 14, 2012)

After two emails and a phone call I got a *sorta* resolution with my whole missing mascara fiasco.

I was told they didn't have any replacements of that sample so she just gave me 100 points instead. I don't understand the whole not having a replacement because they sell the mascara in their shop?!

I was really looking forward to the mascara, and you can see by my box weight (.38) that something was missing. While the 100 points covers the price of my box it doesnt equal the $24.00 mascara that I missed out on because they screwed up.  I'm usually always happy with my Birchboxes even when they are a dud and I spend money in the shop regularly, so needless to say I feel pretty upset.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 14, 2012)

My main BB still hasn't updated. It still shows October's box w/no shipping info. :-( 

I did however add an account last month and I received that box today. I got Box 3.







Overall I'm pretty happy. Looking forward to trying the skin transformer. I actually have the Oscar Blandi spray in full size from the Allure Beauty Box and I love it. Not sure about the pink color of the Stila luminizer. I have medium/olive skintone so I don't know how it will look on me.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My main BB still hasn't updated. It still shows October's box w/no shipping info. :-(
> 
> ...


----------



## BagLady (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great box - this is what I am getting.  How is the perfume?


 the perfume is a little strong for my taste but it's very rare that I like any perfume. Unfortunately most of them give me a headache.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the perfume is a little strong for my taste but it's very rare that I like any perfume. Unfortunately most of them give me a headache.


 Which perfume is it?


----------



## BagLady (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which perfume is it?


 It's the Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 14, 2012)

That's an awesome box! I'm jealous.



> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My main BB still hasn't updated. It still shows October's box w/no shipping info. :-(
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 14, 2012)

I got my 2nd box today! The mascara and Caldrea are repeats from my 1st box, so I will have to gift the mascara (or keep it because it's awesome) but luckily I got two different scents of the Caldrea than the two I got in my 1st box. I'm so excited to get the rose gold Color Club because I got the blue one (which I also love) when they gave them out last time. I gave the cologne to my boyfriend, but we're both sick and can't smell anything at the moment so I'm not sure how that is lol. The hair masque packets are HUGE for me since it doesn't take a lot of product to cover my hair, but there are no instructions so I'll have to check the website.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's the Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme.


----------



## astokes (Nov 14, 2012)

Got my box today. (3 days earlier than projected)





My Stila is pink shimmer. Looks pretty with my skin color!

Needed new mascara, so yay!





Curly hair product for chick with curly hair? Um, yes please.

Going to gift the Jouer perfume as it is not my type, but I know my mom will love it as a stocking stuffer.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received two of box 4...
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today. (3 days earlier than projected)
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So jealous you got  rose and neroli! those were the two I wanted and as luck would have it, I got one in lavender and one in chamomile...


 I like the Neroli but will be trading the Rose....something about rose scents smelling like Body Odor to me


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 14, 2012)

I gave in and tried the mascara today even though I have 2 or 3 opened tubes already and WOW. I have short lashes and it added a crazy amount of length to them! They were actually brushing up against my glasses and didn't clump at all. It was only a little strange to me because I have thick lashes and the mascara made them look wispy and thin, but it still looked natural.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I gave in and tried the mascara today even though I have 2 or 3 opened tubes already and WOW. I have short lashes and it added a crazy amount of length to them! They were actually brushing up against my glasses and didn't clump at all. It was only a little strange to me because I have thick lashes and the mascara made them look wispy and thin, but it still looked natural.


 I know, right!? I love it so much. I actually got 2 of them. I have an extra to trade if anyone's interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amanda5139* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After two emails and a phone call I got a *sorta* resolution with my whole missing mascara fiasco.
> 
> ...


 Yep, that's what they said about my cupcake and I was like ??? but you're selling the cupcake. At least the cupcake is only $10.50 and so the $10 sort of recoups it, and you can other things you want.

): I'm sorry about your mascara.


----------



## wishinstar777 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, right!? I love it so much. I actually got 2 of them. I have an extra to trade if anyone's interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I would love to trade! I am getting Box 3 if you're interested in any of items. I already have the Miracle Skin Transformer reserved for another trade.


----------



## dd62 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My main BB still hasn't updated. It still shows October's box w/no shipping info. :-(
> 
> ...


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 14, 2012)

To those of you who have tried the Jouer moisturizing gloss and the Naked princess gloss which would you recommend?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't decide which one to get!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 14, 2012)

You won't get it by Friday if you order it from BB but they have that size at Ulta.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got the rose gold polish the last time. It is really, really pretty on, and very durable.  I wore it for close to a week with no chips.  I work in healthcare so I wash my hands about 30 times a day, and polish never lasts that long on me.  I finally changed my polish just because I was getting tired of looking at it!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 14, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To those of you who have tried the Jouer moisturizing gloss and the Naked princess gloss which would you recommend?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't decide which one to get!


I think they're both great. Neither one is sticky, but I would say that the Jouer is more pigmented and I like the packaging better.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 14, 2012)

I have 2 Birchbox subs and neither one has updated yet.  I called yesterday and was told by the end of the week, and the women I spoke to didn't want to "spoil my surprise" and tell me whats in the box!   I just want my boxes to update.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those of you who have tried the Jouer moisturizing gloss and the Naked princess gloss which would you recommend?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't decide which one to get!


 I liked the naked princess better. I liked the scent and the flavor and feeling better


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 14, 2012)

if anyone has an OLO sample they'd be willing to trade let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lyndsey Marie (Nov 14, 2012)

can anyone tell me how you know what # your box is? thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xoxo


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lyndsey Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can anyone tell me how you know what # your box is? thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xoxo


 Go to your box tab on BB, scroll down to your monthly history and right click and copy the image link of the box thumbnail for November. The end of the link will be something like "BB5_203x112_10.jpg" and the BB# is your box number. (For example, my box for that link ending was Box #5)

Alternatively, you can check the list that zadi made here in this thread and match it up with your box:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130470/spoilers-birchbox-the-november-2012-boxes


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Nov 14, 2012)

I got Box 9 and am disappointed. First off - men's cologne - really? I got men's cologne once before and wasn't thrilled. I do not wear men's cologne and my husband is allergic. I'd rather have one of those bars BB is so fond of. Instead of the lifestyle extra,  maybe BB could have made a donation to the Red Cross or other organization to help the people affected by Hurricane Sandy. That would make sense since this month's theme was giving. The body serum/oil must have spilled in the package because there was oil all over the bottle. I got the lavender scent. It is not a true lavender but a mix of something else I can't quite place. The consistency of the serum is too thick for me. The cover of the lip balm was off when I opened my box so I am hesitant to use it not knowing if it came off in transit or was open before it got into the box. (Sigh). It's nice that the mascara was full size. I'll try it but I usually only use Lancome mascara. I'm not a big fan of dry shampoo (it doesn't make my hair feel clean - it doesn't do anything for my hair) and already have two full cans so I probably won't use it. I'm starting to think that BB isn't worth it anymore. I'll give them one more month and if I'm not happy with December's box I'm using my points up and canceling.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 14, 2012)

I wish they would spoil the surprise for me, they basically told me to wait and let it update on its own when I emailed them this morning. I think I'm going to not check and let myself be totally surprised this month. And it is only the 14th...


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box 9 and am disappointed. First off - men's cologne - really? I got men's cologne once before and wasn't thrilled. I do not wear men's cologne and my husband is allergic. I'd rather have one of those bars BB is so fond of. Instead of the lifestyle extra,  maybe BB could have made a donation to the Red Cross or other organization to help the people affected by Hurricane Sandy. That would make sense since this month's theme was giving. The body serum/oil must have spilled in the package because there was oil all over the bottle. I got the lavender scent. It is not a true lavender but a mix of something else I can't quite place. The consistency of the serum is too thick for me. The cover of the lip balm was off when I opened my box so I am hesitant to use it not knowing if it came off in transit or was open before it got into the box. (Sigh). It's nice that the mascara was full size. I'll try it but I usually only use Lancome mascara. I'm not a big fan of dry shampoo (it doesn't make my hair feel clean - it doesn't do anything for my hair) and already have two full cans so I probably won't use it. I'm starting to think that BB isn't worth it anymore. I'll give them one more month and if I'm not happy with December's box I'm using my points up and canceling.


 I feel you on the men's cologne thing. They didn't learn in June and it's funny how everytime they put a men's cologne in our boxes it's by John Varvatos.  

They did donate boxes to Sandy victims on Staten Island.  I saw pics of some of the staff going over there.

I feel the same way about dry shampoo but I actually want this in my box.  I got a liquid dry shampoo in my curlbox and i couldn't stand the smell of it (lavender).  

I hope that I get the mascara with BB b/c I got the crappy brow gel in ipsy instead of the Benefit mascara.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 14, 2012)

With everyone who already got their boxes and seeing all the great things (I will probably never get anything as good as a full size mascara!) I have a feeling I'm going to get a box full of foil packets. Maybe that's why they don't want to 'spoil the surprise'


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 14, 2012)

Did anyone here get the Etoile polish / aka box 10? I'm insanely curious about it... It's a little beyond the price range of what I'd want to pay to try a new brand of polish so I'm curious what other people think.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if anyone has an OLO sample they'd be willing to trade let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm trading my OLO in Rose, you can send me your trade list if you have one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kimberlicia (Nov 14, 2012)

I called back and was told that my box (number 6) will ship out tomorrow.


----------



## kewhicker (Nov 14, 2012)

Totally jealous of you OLO getters! Two boxes... and none for me. If anyone is looking for mascara, or vanish, I will be getting two of each!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 14, 2012)

My BB is 40 miles away...across the bridge....projected delivery date: November 19th.


----------



## alissar (Nov 14, 2012)

oh, i am so relieved (but sad for you all as well) that i am not the only one getting HIGHLY disappointing boxes. the last two months have been awful! i received box #2, ugh! it was not as bad as last month-october-i received the october #3 box, oh it was tragic. i have been a bb subscriber for over two years and something is going very wrong, either they can't keep up anymore with all the competition or  whomever is in charge of sorting products for boxes is SUCKING at it. i tried to complain last month, and while i definitely got responses, they were not helpful or satisfying. is anyone familiar with 'glossy box'? would it be wise to cancel bb and start the glossy box? i've just been a member for so long...


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh, i am so relieved (but sad for you all as well) that i am not the only one getting HIGHLY disappointing boxes. the last two months have been awful! i received box #2, ugh! it was not as bad as last month-october-i received the october #3 box, oh it was tragic. i have been a bb subscriber for over two years and something is going very wrong, either they can't keep up anymore with all the competition or  whomever is in charge of sorting products for boxes is SUCKING at it. i tried to complain last month, and while i definitely got responses, they were not helpful or satisfying. is anyone familiar with 'glossy box'? would it be wise to cancel bb and start the glossy box? i've just been a member for so long...


 I am really disappointed in box number 2 as well. Last month I got all the crap, this time I got all the crap but it makes it worse because everyone else seems to be getting a full sized mascara PLUS other exciting large items in the same box. wth?


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 14, 2012)

I received Box #13 and I am very happy!!


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm really wanting to try the OLO body serum in Neroli or Camomile if anyone is interested trading.  I know quite a lot of people are wanting to trade for these.


----------



## alissar (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received Box #13 and I am very happy!!
> 
> ...


----------



## alissar (Nov 14, 2012)

curious, maybe we are all on different box number lists. example Box#1-5 Alissa R. Box# 5-10 Jessica, and so forth?


----------



## TPeterson (Nov 14, 2012)

I know this was in last month's boxes, but did anyone else have a skin reaction to the Karuna Hydrating Treatment mask? I put it on tonight and my skin started burning a few minutes in. Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TPeterson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this was in last month's boxes, but did anyone else have a skin reaction to the Karuna Hydrating Treatment mask? I put it on tonight and my skin started burning a few minutes in. Did this happen to anyone else?


 I haven't tried mine yet, but thanks for letting me know. I have super sensitive skin and u g h maybe I'll be putting it up for trade instead.


----------



## TPeterson (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried mine yet, but thanks for letting me know. I have super sensitive skin and u g h maybe I'll be putting it up for trade instead.


 Yeah, it started burning, then I took it off and my skin was red. :/ My skin isn't normally sensitive, so I don't know what's up.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked the naked princess better. I liked the scent and the flavor and feeling better


 


> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they're both great. Neither one is sticky, but I would say that the Jouer is more pigmented and I like the packaging better.


 Thanks for your input ladies!! Ahh one vote for each I still don't know lol.

So I just tried to place an order and it won't make the plus two pack free, has anyone else had this issue/ know how to solve it and make it free?

Edited:

Oh no, can you not use your anniversary code AND get a +2 pack??


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm getting the mascara in my box, but can't decide if I want to keep it. I have long lashes already so my only concern is length. I'm seeing that this mascara REALLY works and my lashes already touch my glasses, so I'm thinking of trading it.


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amanda5139* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After two emails and a phone call I got a *sorta* resolution with my whole missing mascara fiasco.
> 
> ...


hmmm, that doesn't really seem like fair compensation.  I wonder if it would be effective to call again and explain that you are not satisfied with the original offer of 100 pts.  Did you let customer service know about the box weight? Seems to me that it would be more fair to receive 200pts but....maybe BB doesn't feel the same way.....I wonder if you are able to escalate the concern to a supervisor or something?


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sadly, you can't use both. I called BB CS about it earlier just to make sure and they said that you can only use one offer per order. The plus two pack counts as an offer.


----------



## elleystar (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To those of you who have tried the Jouer moisturizing gloss and the Naked princess gloss which would you recommend?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't decide which one to get!


 I have one of each and you'd have to pry them both out of my cold, dead hands!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The cover of the lip balm was off when I opened my box so I am hesitant to use it not knowing if it came off in transit or was open before it got into the box. (Sigh).


 Email them!  I received this last month, and it arrived open as well, and some of the packets kind of dipped into it, so I emailed them (I actually wasn't looking for any compensation since I found an alternative use for it as cuticle butter since I'm not okay using it on my lips, but I *am* okay with using it on my nails.  I just thought they really need to reassess packaging for things like this and the eyeliner pencils that kept showing up uncapped this month), and I got this month's box for free on that account since they didn't have any more.  



> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hmmm, that doesn't really seem like fair compensation.  I wonder if it would be effective to call again and explain that you are not satisfied with the original offer of 100 pts.  Did you let customer service know about the box weight? Seems to me that it would be more fair to receive 200pts but....maybe BB doesn't feel the same way.....I wonder if you are able to escalate the concern to a supervisor or something?


 But...  The box cost you $10.  They are reimbursing what you paid for the box (100 points = $10), not the value of the contents.  They really should only be reimbursing you for that much.  I think it's actually a really generous policy since they could divide the cost -- $10 -- of the box by however many items are in the box and give you that much in refund/points.  This "the mascara is worth $24, so I should be reimbursed for that much!" stance really rubs me the wrong way.   It seems very Veruca Salt and a surefire way to get them to cut way back on the full-sized products in boxes.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sadly, you can't use both. I called BB CS about it earlier just to make sure and they said that you can only use one offer per order. The plus two pack counts as an offer.


 Dang! Thanks for sharing, because I was going to wait tomorrow and call too, but instead I just ordered now


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *elleystar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have one of each and you'd have to pry them both out of my cold, dead hands!


 LOL! I think I need both then!! I decided not to get either because I couldn't decide, so I got some other goodies instead that I'm super excited about 



 Next time I review my box I think I need to get both lip glosses though..what colors do you have?? I can't find many swatches of them on


----------



## Lyndsey Marie (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks lovely!! my url looked different but it said box3! and i matched it with the link and thats right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha i was just wondering! thanks!! I'm pretty excited about my box this month, even though its taking forever to get here!


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Email them!  I received this last month, and it arrived open as well, and some of the packets kind of dipped into it, so I emailed them (I actually wasn't looking for any compensation since I found an alternative use for it as cuticle butter since I'm not okay using it on my lips, but I *am* okay with using it on my nails.  I just thought they really need to reassess packaging for things like this and the eyeliner pencils that kept showing up uncapped this month), and I got this month's box for free on that account since they didn't have any more.
> ...


I see what you are saying, that the box only cost $10...but I can definitely see why she would be upset.  She has evidence that her box weight was low...and she has a point that they are still selling the mascara but are unwilling to replace it-I think some have said that the samples products and sale products are probably from separate inventories....but it would cost her $24 to replace the mascara in their shop ($14 with the use of the 100 pts that they were willing to provide).  Whether or not BB is willing to do something more, I felt that her frustration was valid...


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 15, 2012)

> With everyone who already got their boxes and seeing all the great things (I will probably never get anything as good as a full size mascara!) I have a feeling I'm going to get a box full of foil packets. Maybe that's why they don't want to 'spoil the surprise' Â :icon_roll


 Yes, this! I am having a total love/hate with finally (hopefully!) seeing what my box is tomorrow. Maybe it will be fabulous? The box of doom? Gah! What will it be!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 15, 2012)

Yay, got my first box (the one attached to my main account) the other one should be here in a few days, hopefully Friday, but I doubt it, so probably Monday, which is good, as I am going home for Thanksgiving on Tuesday afternoon. I am working on a full blog post, but I snapped a few pics.





swatches.


----------



## grayc (Nov 15, 2012)

For those that got the OLO Neroli do you feel that it's worth the $39 price in the BB shop?  I'm thinking of buying it; i LOVE body oils and i have my 3 month promo code to use.

If anyone has one they want to trade (any sent but rose) let me know and I can send you my list.  Also if i get the pink-ish Stilla illuminizer i'll probably look to trade that as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Vanessa Jones (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I called customer service about this yesterday and they said that you can not use both anniversary code &amp; +2 pack because they are both considered "promotions" and only 1 promotion per order is allowed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm getting really angry at birch box no updated box and no email yet!


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 15, 2012)

Glad I'm not receiving the ModelCo lipgloss in one of my BB boxes; I just received an email from Beauty Box 5 that they will be in their November boxes this month. Yay!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad I'm not receiving the ModelCo lipgloss in one of my BB boxes; I just received an email from Beauty Box 5 that they will be in their November boxes this month. Yay!


 its soooo good. i really like how long it lasts on my lips and i never wear lip gloss. im glad your going to get one in your other sub


----------



## Cathie (Nov 15, 2012)

Im getting desperate here...lol..anyone want to trade their mascara?? I want it so bad!! I have really short sparse eyelashes and I want to try it out before I buy a fullsize.Also want to try Benefits Theyre real if anyone has a sample size of it!


----------



## JamieO (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here's another vote for the Jouer. I don't know what colors you're in to, but Wind is really pretty! I love it.


----------



## JamieO (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, got my first box (the one attached to my main account) the other one should be here in a few days, hopefully Friday, but I doubt it, so probably Monday, which is good, as I am going home for Thanksgiving on Tuesday afternoon. I am working on a full blog post, but I snapped a few pics.
> 
> ...


 That's the most adorable swatching I have ever seen!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 15, 2012)

I know!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Two boxes and no update on either..!



> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting really angry at birch box no updated box and no email yet!


----------



## grayc (Nov 15, 2012)

Home Shop and box are up!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/home/limited-edition-home-box


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Home Shop and box are up!
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/home/limited-edition-home-box


 Very interesting! But I don't really need those items right now. :-/


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

Email for it is out too:





Here's the list of stuff they're including:





That makes it sound like it's going to be only one box. LOL no pens though, so you can all relax now.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very interesting! But I don't really need those items right now. :-/


 
Same here...need none of those.  The only thing that sounded interesting was the Dean and Deluca rosemary salt stuff.  But I can just pick that up at Dean and Deluca up the street.  LOL  

I'm sure there are some interesting things in the store though....haven't poked around in there....but the box is a bust for me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Email for it is out too:
> 
> ...


 
Ahh!  But I see Sharpies!  LOL


----------



## cmello (Nov 15, 2012)

i still haven't gotten my November box i'm freaking out!!! i've had the tracking # info in my account since monday and nothing updated on the ups/usps sight. I live in NJ and understand the boxes are delayed but  I never waited this long and it was sent this week. At least i Know i got a great box under my account.  That BB home looks very cute I didnt get that email from them


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh!  But I see Sharpies!  LOL


I was going to say that too but it doesn't seem to be in their products list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm guessing it's more something that has a DIY-feeling included in the photo.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2012)

the limited edition home box looks really nice. but as a student who hardly has time to even take care of myself, i really won't have use for much of these things right now.


----------



## cmello (Nov 15, 2012)

i finally got an update on my shipping its in my state (NJ) but projected for 11/20.. my popsugar may just come first.

I got box #20 im excited for the mascara as I didn't get it in my ipsy bag.. Anyone try the mascara yet ?? reviews?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

Box was in Philly on the 14th - something that did not show on my tracking until this AM.  Hmmm..perhaps today or tomorrow it will make it's way to my mailbox.  

I totally ate everything in my love with food box....(well the fiancÃ© ate two of the things I didn't want...).  I still have to play with some of my stuff in my Ipsy bag.  AND I have another Cherry Culture order coming in.    I have a problem.  I *cannot *buy ANY more makeup products or stuff from my subscriptions.  

Online shopping Damn You! **raising fist in the air and looking up to nonexistent camera**


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm going to get the white truffle oil with points. ive always wanted to try that


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 15, 2012)

when do pick 2 sample packs come out?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to get the white truffle oil with points. ive always wanted to try that


 I usually find truffle oil at my Home Goods -- I got so many yummy food items there. (that is my other shopping addiction place)


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I usually find truffle oil at my Home Goods -- I got so many yummy food items there. (that is my other shopping addiction place)


 lots of truffle oils found in grocery stores and other stores like homegoods are not made of real truffles..they just contain truffle aroma - thats why i havent tried it yet.  

do u like the ones with just the aroma?


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to get the white truffle oil with points. ive always wanted to try that


 A little goes a long way!  I'm not a fan of things with truffle oil...but taste is subjective.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnbryan (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm bored at work so I figured I'd share my "Oh Sh!t Kit" with everyone. I love that I'm not the only person who carries one!





-Nail clippers

-Feminine hygiene products

-Smart phone/glasses wipes

-Mini deodorant

-Mini perfume

-Mascara

-Chap stick

-Hair tie

-Bobby pins

-Double sided tape

-Antiseptic gel

-Band-Aids

-Advil

-Benadryl

-Moisturizer

-Lighter

And it all fits in my Ipsy bag with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## perfeklyflawed (Nov 15, 2012)

I never received a shipping notice (first time ever for me); but my box did arrive just now.  I received *box #20* and while I am always VERY happy to receive mascara, I am once again underwhelmed with my box overall.  

I'm not talking money value, just the fact that the past 4 months in a row my box has caused ZERO excitement for me.  Yes, that's subjective and totally emotion based... but just not feelin' the love these days I suppose.  

Oh and the perfume sample (Atelier - Rose Anonyme) gave me an *instant *headache... but the chocolate covered potato chip seems to be helping.  






PS:  I just now tried the mascara and it really is GOOD.


----------



## zorabell (Nov 15, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Ahh!  But I see Sharpies!  LOL




> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to say that too but it doesn't seem to be in their products list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm guessing it's more something that has a DIY-feeling included in the photo.


 The DIY pack (with sharpies) has something to do with designing your own fabric napkins (I think). I just ordered my box because I love Core Bamboo products as well as anything for the home. I plan on using everything so this box is great for me (I convinced my husband it is a Christmas present for myself so I can't actually open the box when I get it)


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 15, 2012)

Still no tracking update/email on my November box!  I emailed them over the weekend about this (see one of my previous posts) since I had had a tracking number since earlier this month!  Should I email again? I mean, I do see that some people who were in the same boat are finally getting shipping info....but how long do I wait before emailing again?

Now watch, as soon as I post this, I get email confirmation that it finally shipped.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no tracking update/email on my November box!  I emailed them over the weekend about this (see one of my previous posts) since I had had a tracking number since earlier this month!  Should I email again? I mean, I do see that some people who were in the same boat are finally getting shipping info....but how long do I wait before emailing again?
> 
> Now watch, as soon as I post this, I get email confirmation that it finally shipped.


I'm in the same boat.  My issue (or concern) is that I saw a tracking number on my account page a week ago and as of sunday or monday it disappeared.  It says November but there's no tracking number or truck there or anything.  Plus I've emailed and called and called and called and I don't know what's going on over there but it's now IMPOSSIBLE to reach ANYONE at BB via phone.

edit--I just tried back and was able to get someone on the phone.  Her name was Nicole and she was helpful and told me the reason the tracking number was there before was that it was put in prematurely and might not even be the correct number so since my box is waiting to be shipped but hasn't shipped yet that number was invalid and so they removed it. 

That was my main concern cause it just seemed weird to me that it was there and then just went away.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Nov 15, 2012)

Got my box today! Didn't really look at spoilers and I am really happy with my box! #3! Oscar blandi, rose perfume, chocolate potato chip, stila illuminator, and miracle skin transformer. can't wait to try everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lots of truffle oils found in grocery stores and other stores like homegoods are not made of real truffles..they just contain truffle aroma - thats why i havent tried it yet.
> 
> do u like the ones with just the aroma?


 I hope you didn't take what I said the wrong way...I was just jumping into the convo - because I like truffles.

  I drizzle some on my cut up potatoes near the end of roasting to get that awesome earthy deep flavor.  Some of the oils are better than others - yes.  I look at the ingredients to see what is listed.  I know every Home Goods/Food Stores carry something a little different.

The Home Goods I go to is better then the one I used to - the one I go to now has A LOT of awesome stuff.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today! Didn't really look at spoilers and I am really happy with my box! #3! Oscar blandi, rose perfume, chocolate potato chip, stila illuminator, and miracle skin transformer. can't wait to try everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So jealous!  I hope I get mine tomorrow.  

What shade of the stila did you get?


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tnbryan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm bored at work so I figured I'd share my "Oh Sh!t Kit" with everyone. I love that I'm not the only person who carries one!
> 
> ...


 Great Kit!


----------



## tnbryan (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great Kit!


Why thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 15, 2012)

Same here. I have no shipping emails, one box has a number thats not updating and other box has no number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no tracking update/email on my November box!  I emailed them over the weekend about this (see one of my previous posts) since I had had a tracking number since earlier this month!  Should I email again? I mean, I do see that some people who were in the same boat are finally getting shipping info....but how long do I wait before emailing again?
> 
> Now watch, as soon as I post this, I get email confirmation that it finally shipped.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you didn't take what I said the wrong way...I was just jumping into the convo - because I like truffles.
> 
> ...


oh no I didn't mean it in a snobby way at all! I hope you didn't think I was being snobby or anything.  It was just something I read about. I didn't know if they carried ones made with real truffles or just the aroma.  ahh sorry!  I love getting things at home goods.  I got an amazing wok oil, and vinegar there.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 15, 2012)

I was watching Top Chef with my mother once and one of the contestants got SLAMMED for using white truffle oil because supposedly there is no truffle in truffle oil.  She looked up at me heartbroken and says 'but it's so delicious, who cares?'


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was watching Top Chef with my mother once and one of the contestants got SLAMMED for using white truffle oil because supposedly there is no truffle in truffle oil.  She looked up at me heartbroken and says 'but it's so delicious, who cares?'


 I'm all about the yum factor!  



 So those Top Chef snobs can kiss my butt! 

My FI and I are are addicted to truffle french fries at this one restaurant we save for special occasions.  I'm making myself hungry now..


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh no I didn't mean it in a snobby way at all! I hope you didn't think I was being snobby or anything.  It was just something I read about. I didn't know if they carried ones made with real truffles or just the aroma.  ahh sorry!  I love getting things at home goods.  I got an amazing wok oil, and vinegar there.


 No worries - you can't tell what someone's inflection is in type.  

BTW is this really an emoticon here: 




 MUT is into some kinky stuff...


----------



## katem5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just received Box 20, yet my online account told me I was getting 3. What am I supposed to do about giving feedback on the switched items?

*on the plus side I now have the full size mascara


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katem5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received Box 20, yet my online account told me I was getting 3. What am I supposed to do about giving feedback on the switched items?
> 
> *on the plus side I now have the full size mascara


 Recheck the box on your account now that you have your box.  If they are different - I would e-mail/call CS and see what they say.


----------



## katem5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, they're still different. I guess I'll be emailing!


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was watching Top Chef with my mother once and one of the contestants got SLAMMED for using white truffle oil because supposedly there is no truffle in truffle oil.  She looked up at me heartbroken and says 'but it's so delicious, who cares?'


I agree with your mother! Me and my unrefined taste will enjoy truffle oil, truffles or not, TYVM.


----------



## Joelle Johnson (Nov 15, 2012)

im so happy!! My welcome box came in today and I'm pretty satisfied with it. I got:

-Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner in navy blue (Im giving that one to my little sister lol she called it)

-Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (Smells very girly and flowery, not my usual but im definitely up for a change)

-Mox Botanicals Pomegranite and Fig Lip Butter (I'm super excited I got this one cause I was hoping I'd get to try it out)

-theBalm Cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer (adorable packaging and a very pretty, sheer color)

and last but not least a cute hot pink heart nail file for my extra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## manuri (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Joelle Johnson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im so happy!! My welcome box came in today and I'm pretty satisfied with it. I got:
> 
> ...


 wow, thats a really nice welcome box! I think it's better than most of the boxes that I received so far from birchbox lol

I'm on the boat with the people with no tracking info on the box still.. I did call birchbox to get straighten out something I ordered last night and also asked the status on my box while on the phone.. the CS told me that I should be getting a shipping confirmation email soon, and if I don't get one by Saturday I should try contacting them again. So I guess I'll be a little more patient until Saturday. But their CS line seem so hard to get through.. had to try a few times to get connected to someone.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Joelle Johnson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im so happy!! My welcome box came in today and I'm pretty satisfied with it. I got:
> 
> ...


 
That's a great Welcome Box!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Joelle Johnson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im so happy!! My welcome box came in today and I'm pretty satisfied with it. I got:
> 
> ...


 Great box! I would definitely not have been as nice and let my little sister claim my eyeko liner though! That stuff is gold!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katem5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received Box 20, yet my online account told me I was getting 3. What am I supposed to do about giving feedback on the switched items?
> 
> *on the plus side I now have the full size mascara


 Leave feedback for the box that's listed on your page, then call them and make them change it to reflect your new box, then leave feedback for the new items. Boom, free points.


----------



## Joelle Johnson (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great box! I would definitely not have been as nice and let my little sister claim my eyeko liner though! That stuff is gold!


 lol I was definitely shaky about it but shes just starting to get into makeup and girly stuff and I already have enough eyeliner


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> when do pick 2 sample packs come out?


 They're available in the shop now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 15, 2012)

Got my shipping confirmation email. I'm not really sweating the arrival of my Birchbox this month. Mostly I just want the chocolate.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 15, 2012)

LOL. I have 2 subscriptions and I wasn't getting it in either so I just bought it from their site.



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping confirmation email. I'm not really sweating the arrival of my Birchbox this month. Mostly I just want the chocolate.


----------



## dlynncoates (Nov 15, 2012)

I just checked my BB account and it says my box (#20) was shipped a few days ago and tracking shows it's on its way!  Still haven't received a shipping email, but as long as the box seems to be headed my way, that doesn't bother me in the least.

Btw, Sephora has a "Minimergency Kit" that is kind of like the "Oh shit" kit.  I got one for my niece in college.  Seemed like a very useful little bag of emergency stuff.  Just thought I'd share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.sephora.com/minimergency-kit-for-her-P282026


----------



## katem5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Haha smart idea, thanks!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Home Shop and box are up!
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/home/limited-edition-home-box


 Does anyone know what that "Kate" item is? I'm thinking Kate Spade and not Kate Walsh or Somerville. Just curious, I'm not buying it. From what I can see the price is too high for what you get.


----------



## katem5 (Nov 15, 2012)

I believe that's the chalkboard placecards.


----------



## thepewtermouse (Nov 15, 2012)

Okay, I know many of you recieve multiple birchbox subscriptions. Is there a way to ensure you don't receive multiple of the same box?

Thanks


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thepewtermouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I know many of you recieve multiple birchbox subscriptions. Is there a way to ensure you don't receive multiple of the same box?
> 
> Thanks


There's no way to ensure it, just try to make your beauty profiles as different from each other as possible while still keeping things true to you.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 15, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thepewtermouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, I know many of you recieve multiple birchbox subscriptions. Is there a way to ensure you don't receive multiple of the same box?

Thanks

 


> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There's no way to ensure it, just try to make your beauty profiles as different from each other as possible while still keeping things true to you.


 Exactly.....my two profiles are different, and I still received the same box this month (first time it's happened since I got the second account in July).


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 15, 2012)

I still cant see my box on my profile this month has anyone elsee have this problem?


----------



## ddave (Nov 15, 2012)

I just received Box 3 (4 days early!) and the Stila lumizer shade I received was the bronze shade.

PS: If anyone wants to trade Stila shades I'd do it in a heartbeat!

I need to stop editing this post but I just wanted to say that the perfume in this box (Rose Anonyme) is amazing. I'm so happy with my box this month


----------



## Melsy17 (Nov 15, 2012)

Just received box 3. Love the luminizer, I got pink shimmer. Should work well on me. The chocolate cover potato chips are amazing! I'm excited to try the Oscar Blandi, my hair is pretty long do I don't usually have much volume. Anyone try it yet and have any tips?


----------



## ddave (Nov 15, 2012)

I wear my hair with a side part and I lifted my hair up near the part and sprayed the Oscar Blandi stuff there and also ran my fingers through my hair and sprayed the front section of my hair near my bangs but not on my bangs just under them sort of to give them a lift...it worked really well!


----------



## ddave (Nov 15, 2012)

Also, I agree-- that chocolate was yummy!


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 15, 2012)

I finally got a tracking number (which isn't active and I am sure will take a few days lol) but still have the dreaded goop box showing. Update already!


----------



## dd62 (Nov 15, 2012)

Can someone post how big the skin transformer is? TIA


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 15, 2012)

Should I email Birchbox? It's the 15th i've gotten NO email.. NO tracking.. NO updates on my box and it seems like everyone else knows what they're getting or already got their box.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How big is the Skin Transformer?


 it's small. Only .1oz.


----------



## glamourcat (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm new to MUT but I've been getting Birchbox for a while now. I finally received my box today (box 3), and I'm feeling so-so about it. I like the luminizer, chocolate, and texturing spray. I haven't tried the transformer yet, so jury is out on that one. I hate the rose fragrance- HATE! But to be fair I'm not a fan of rose usually so it may be lovely for other people.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't figured out how to post a photo from my iPad yet, but the transformer is pretty small- maybe as tall as my finger. But it's not a foil packet and I should be able to get some decent uses out of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Should I email Birchbox? It's the 15th i've gotten NO email.. NO tracking.. NO updates on my box and it seems like everyone else knows what they're getting or already got their box.


 I'm pretty sure they said they will be shipping thru the end of the week...the storm and all that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 15, 2012)

I just checked and got a tracking number, but the goop box is still showing up. I'm not going to worry about it anymore, now that I know it's coming to me for sure. And yes I wish I didn't have to wait so long for mine to come but oh well


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still cant see my box on my profile this month has anyone elsee have this problem?


 Same here, but my tracking info finally updated.


----------



## MissWartooth (Nov 15, 2012)

Dude.  I hate waiting.  I live a 5 hour drive from where they ship from so it kills me that it takes over a week to get here.

My box weight is promising -

  0.7270


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone else have trouble with their anniversary code not working? Mine keeps saying the code is not valid.

Also, still haven't received a tracking number for my box.


----------



## ashleyanner (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else have trouble with their anniversary code not working? Mine keeps saying the code is not valid.
> 
> Also, still haven't received a tracking number for my box.


 The only thing I can think of off the top of my head is that you can't combine the code with the plus-two pack or any other promotion.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else have trouble with their anniversary code not working? Mine keeps saying the code is not valid.
> 
> Also, still haven't received a tracking number for my box.


 Are you trying to combine it with the Plus 2 pack? Because I know they don't allow you to do that, but if not then I'm not sure!


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hmmm, that doesn't really seem like fair compensation.  I wonder if it would be effective to call again and explain that you are not satisfied with the original offer of 100 pts.  Did you let customer service know about the box weight? Seems to me that it would be more fair to receive 200pts but....maybe BB doesn't feel the same way.....I wonder if you are able to escalate the concern to a supervisor or something?


 While I completely understand why she's upset (I would be too with a missing item) I must agree that 100 points is a very fair compensation. The entire box cost $10 so the fact that they gave her that back, when only one item was messed up is great. You're not supposed to receive back the items actual value. It would be the same difference if you purchased, let's say a clothing item for $20 even though it's worth is $50 and you had to return it, should they compensate you $50 because that's what it's worth or what you actually paid for it which is $20? Or if you purchased something online with a few coupons and it got lost in the mail, they would only reimburse you what you paid, not what it's worth.


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you trying to combine it with the Plus 2 pack? Because I know they don't allow you to do that, but if not then I'm not sure!


 Nope. I haven't tried to purchase a two pack or any other kind or promotion or code. The only thing in my cart is the Shea Terra Black Soap


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 15, 2012)

My acount shows box 3. I finally got my shipping e-mail and it says it's in Kansas City already. The weight is 0.5780. Anybody else who got box 3, what was the weight? Thanks.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else have trouble with their anniversary code not working? Mine keeps saying the code is not valid.
> 
> Also, still haven't received a tracking number for my box.


 I found this in the fine print regarding the offer: "Order subtotal must be equal to or greater than $25. In order for your discount to redeem correctly, you must be an Active Subscriber, and be logged in to your Birchbox Account."

It could be the $25 thing. Or maybe you weren't logged in?


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope. I haven't tried to purchase a two pack or any other kind or promotion or code. The only thing in my cart is the Shea Terra Black Soap


 You need to have more in the cart. The first time I tried to use the code, it was for two items that added up to $21 and it wouldn't work for me. I found out that there's a minimum amount you have to spend. =/


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Should I email Birchbox? It's the 15th i've gotten NO email.. NO tracking.. NO updates on my box and it seems like everyone else knows what they're getting or already got their box.


 I have 2 BB subscriptions.  Neither one has updated on the site, neither one has shipped.  I finally called them yesterday, and was told they would ship by the end of the day on Friday.

Birchbox now has a homewares department on their website.  It looks nice, but I'm a little mad that they now have that new tab, and my boxes still havent updated.  I know one thing probably has nothing to do with the other, but it still irritates me.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope. I haven't tried to purchase a two pack or any other kind or promotion or code. The only thing in my cart is the Shea Terra Black Soap


 You can order it straight from the Shea Terra website and use the code "aug30" for 30% off!


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I found this in the fine print regarding the offer: "Order subtotal must be equal to or greater than $25. In order for your discount to redeem correctly, you must be an Active Subscriber, and be logged in to your Birchbox Account."
> ...


 Yeah the black soap is only $22 so that's why. I had no idea that these codes came with a minimum purchase. While I appreciate BB for giving me a code, it's not really showing customer appreciation if they are trying to get more money by making me purchase a certain amount 



  

Thank you for the help though! I will start reading fine print from now on lol


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can order it straight from the Shea Terra website and use the code "aug30" for 30% off!


 Thank you so much!!! I'll be doing this instead


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can order it straight from the Shea Terra website and use the code "aug30" for 30% off!


 African Black Soap by Nubian Heritage is good too.  It's just as good and it costs $3.99. You can get it at Whole Foods, Ricky's (in NYC), and probably other retail stores too.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much!!! I'll be doing this instead


 No problem! I'm absolutely IN LOVE with Shea Terra's products (the Rose Hips Black Soap face wash is ah-mazing!) and I just got a haul of Christmas presents from them using that code and saved a lot of money (except now I want to keep all of it!)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> African Black Soap by Nubian Heritage is good too.  It's just as good and it costs $3.99. You can get it at Whole Foods, Ricky's (in NYC), and probably other retail stores too.


 Yeah I was going to say, when I went to Morocco for study abroad last year, one of my friends picked up a bunch of black soap. She was all like, "LOL I don't use it but I'm going to resell this stuff and make a bunch of money because lots of people pay so much for it" and it was dirt cheap over there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The one quene8106 suggested sounds like a better deal.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you trying to combine it with the Plus 2 pack? Because I know they don't allow you to do that, but if not then I'm not sure!


 In a complete moment of dumb... can anyone point out to me where the Plus 2 pack is? &gt;: I perused their shop and don't see it.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much!!! I'll be doing this instead


 The Shea Terra shipping is more than BB and the minimum to get free shipping is high.  If you just add a low priced item to your BB basket, you'll get your discount and free shipping.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

Also on another note, I checked out the website for the cupcake bath bombs, and it does seem like they have minis as well as full-sizes:
 

http://www.feelingsmitten.com/category_28/Limited-Edition-Bath-Bombs.htm

BB probably sent us all the minis ($5.50 on their site), which is probably why they told me they were out and couldn't send another. Sads. Still trying to figure out how to salvage it for a photo, haha. On the other hand, the full sizes are $0.50 more expensive on the site, so ordering a single from BB will save you $0.50!! What a deal!!!!11!!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In a complete moment of dumb... can anyone point out to me where the Plus 2 pack is? &gt;: I perused their shop and don't see it.


 http://www.birchbox.com/shop/makeup/pick-two-pack


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I see what you are saying, that the box only cost $10...but I can definitely see why she would be upset.  She has evidence that her box weight was low...and she has a point that they are still selling the mascara but are unwilling to replace it-I think some have said that the samples products and sale products are probably from separate inventories....but it would cost her $24 to replace the mascara in their shop ($14 with the use of the 100 pts that they were willing to provide).  Whether or not BB is willing to do something more, I felt that her frustration was valid...


 While I really think that Birchbox should replace the mascara if it is for sale in the shop, I also feel that 100 points is generous. It's basically a refund of the box price. The mascara wasn't ordered, so its full price isn't an issue - a box of nonspecific samples was ordered. 

But really, just replace the mascara, Birchbox. Y'all obviously have them in stock.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also on another note, I checked out the website for the cupcake bath bombs, and it does seem like they have minis as well as full-sizes:
> 
> ...


 I'm tempted to buy a few of the minis as gifts because I still can't get over just how cute they are, but I haven't used mine yet and I've seen someone say that it didn't do anything, in which case I'd just buy the gifts at Lush.. I do LOVE how the Ribbon Candy one smells though, so I'll be really disappointed if it doesn't do anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those that got the OLO Neroli do you feel that it's worth the $39 price in the BB shop?  I'm thinking of buying it; i LOVE body oils and i have my 3 month promo code to use.
> 
> ...


 It's *really* nice, but $39 is _*really*_ steep. I might be tempted if I had a promo code and some points.


----------



## drk51284 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I was going to say, when I went to Morocco for study abroad last year, one of my friends picked up a bunch of black soap. She was all like, "LOL I don't use it but I'm going to resell this stuff and make a bunch of money because lots of people pay so much for it" and it was dirt cheap over there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The one quene8106 suggested sounds like a better deal.


 I studied abroad in Morocco too! What did you think? Where did you live?


----------



## pinkysmiles (Nov 15, 2012)

Sounds like there is fabulous stuff in the Nov birchbox.... &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 15, 2012)

Still no shipping email for me!.. but I ordered some of the Shea Terra from BB yesterday and got a confirmation on that already.. Weird.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those that got the OLO Neroli do you feel that it's worth the $39 price in the BB shop?  I'm thinking of buying it; i LOVE body oils and i have my 3 month promo code to use.
> 
> ...


 I LOVE the OLO body serum. I was _thisclose_ to buying it in the shop with my anniversary code but decided against it because $39 is a lot and I couldn't justify getting it even at 20% off. I'm planning on getting it before the end of the year though, but I'll use BB points that I've saved up to bring the price down (December's points will give me another $10 in the shop).


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 15, 2012)

Two questions for you ladies... 1). Am i the only person who has yet to even receive a tracking number or shipping email and 2) how do I tell which box number I am getting?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I studied abroad in Morocco too! What did you think? Where did you live?


 I was only there for two weeks! I was actually studying in Switzerland, but they couldn't get us student visa so we all had to leave for 2 weeks, and they picked Morocco. In Morocco, we landed in Casablanca, I lived in Rabat during that time, but my group of friends took a weekend trip to Marrakech where my friend got all the black soap lol. I liked Morocco! It's really beautiful, the market is full of cheap goodies and I indulged in my scarf fixation, and most of the people were super nice. I was super uncomfortable with all the guys who kept hitting on me, though; being a foreign female is its own sort of difficulty, which was made even worse by the fact I was the only Asian my study abroad group so when guys yelled things like "Nihao" or "Konichiwa" or "Anyohaseyo" it was really obvious who they were talking too. Also, Marrakech was super super dusty and kicked up my allergies in a way I usually never deal with!

What about you?



> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to buy a few of the minis as gifts because I still can't get over just how cute they are, but I haven't used mine yet and I've seen someone say that it didn't do anything, in which case I'd just buy the gifts at Lush.. I do LOVE how the Ribbon Candy one smells though, so I'll be really disappointed if it doesn't do anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If that's the case, you might as well get the pack of three from BB: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/feeling-smitten-mini-cupcake-holiday-trio They're only $17 for three full sized ones, where even if you got the three minis, that would be $16.50 -- so you wouldn't even really save any money lol.

I really want to take mine out of the bag for pictures since a large part of it is just smooshed on the plastic but in tact, but it's entirely crumbled at the bottom too so I also don't want to open it until I use it. /o #cupcakeproblems


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> African Black Soap by Nubian Heritage is good too.  It's just as good and it costs $3.99. You can get it at Whole Foods, Ricky's (in NYC), and probably other retail stores too.


 Man, i miss living near a Ricky's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 15, 2012)

All this talk of Morocco reminds me of my future BIL's story of getting peed on while there. He learned a valuable lesson - never stand down wind from a camel.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If that's the case, you might as well get the pack of three from BB: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/feeling-smitten-mini-cupcake-holiday-trio They're only $17 for three full sized ones, where even if you got the three minis, that would be $16.50 -- so you wouldn't even really save any money lol.
> 
> I really want to take mine out of the bag for pictures since a large part of it is just smooshed on the plastic but in tact, but it's entirely crumbled at the bottom too so I also don't want to open it until I use it. /o #cupcakeproblems


 That's definitely a good idea - I didn't even think of checking BB, which is dumb since I got the cupcake in my freaking box lol. I've yet to buy anything from BB's actual shop since I've been hoarding my points. Maybe you could just take photos right before you use it haha. That way you could sprinkle the broken bits into the bath too instead of sending half of them flying all over the place.


----------



## Melsy17 (Nov 15, 2012)

> My acount shows box 3. I finally got my shipping e-mail and it says it's in Kansas City already. The weight is 0.5780. Anybody else who got box 3, what was the weight? Thanks.


 My box 3 weight .570


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While I completely understand why she's upset (I would be too with a missing item) I must agree that 100 points is a very fair compensation. The entire box cost $10 so the fact that they gave her that back, when only one item was messed up is great. You're not supposed to receive back the items actual value. It would be the same difference if you purchased, let's say a clothing item for $20 even though it's worth is $50 and you had to return it, should they compensate you $50 because that's what it's worth or what you actually paid for it which is $20? Or if you purchased something online with a few coupons and it got lost in the mail, they would only reimburse you what you paid, not what it's worth.


 Well said!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man, i miss living near a Ricky's!!!!!!!!!!!


 Me too. I miss NYC shopping in general. Shopping in my part of Virginia sucks.  I guess I'll go to this place called short pump this weekend lol. (the name makes me giggle everytime I hear or say it)


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one quene8106 suggested sounds like a better deal.


 Thanks! 






I'm sure that if they sell it in whole foods, then it is a quality product.  They also have the body wash version of it too, and I saw on their website that it is also sold at CVS.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 15, 2012)

Mine was supposed to be delivered today.  Came in to San Leandro on the same day as my ipsy and went to Oakland same day....and I got ipsy yesterday.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope I get it tomorrow.


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While I completely understand why she's upset (I would be too with a missing item) I must agree that 100 points is a very fair compensation. The entire box cost $10 so the fact that they gave her that back, when only one item was messed up is great. You're not supposed to receive back the items actual value. It would be the same difference if you purchased, let's say a clothing item for $20 even though it's worth is $50 and you had to return it, should they compensate you $50 because that's what it's worth or what you actually paid for it which is $20? Or if you purchased something online with a few coupons and it got lost in the mail, they would only reimburse you what you paid, not what it's worth.


 You make some great points here.....I guess I was seeing it more as though we are taking a gamble in paying $10 and sometimes we hit the jackpot and get great deals like a full size mascara that would have cost $24.  But because of their error, the original poster didnâ€™t receive what was promised to her, what she "won"â€¦. and the only option she has in accepting the 100 pts as compensation is to use it in their shop but she still wouldn't get what is rightfully hers without additional money spent.

Donâ€™t get me wrong, I love birchbox, including their generous points program and donâ€™t really have a problem with the fact that they have decided this is the policy that they will followâ€¦it is what it isâ€¦..but I can empathize, I would probably have been really irritated if it had happened to me.  Iâ€™m probably going on about this because I really want that mascara too ,lolâ€¦

I received box 2 and I have to say...I LOVE the OLO Neroli and the MCMC Phoenix perfume!


----------



## gingerjenny (Nov 15, 2012)

I got a tracking number on the 9th. It still hasn't moved.  UGH!


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 15, 2012)

Question about the black soap.. I remember everyone saying months ago how fantastic the Shea Terra Rose Hips black soap is. In the BB shop is the Black Soap in bar form and also in a jar.. Anyone know what the big difference is?


----------



## ddave (Nov 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if we get the 3 month 20% off codes after our first year of service? I'd like to know if I should splurge now since I just got my 9 month discount. Thank you in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 15, 2012)

Just ordered 2 of the shea terra whipped butters in Banana and white chocolate for freeeee with points! Thanks BB


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too. I miss NYC shopping in general. Shopping in my part of Virginia sucks.  I guess I'll go to this place called short pump this weekend lol. (the name makes me giggle everytime I hear or say it)


 Yes! I'm about an hour and a half from the nearest mall/sephora in NH. Boo.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Question about the black soap.. I remember everyone saying months ago how fantastic the Shea Terra Rose Hips black soap is. In the BB shop is the Black Soap in bar form and also in a jar.. Anyone know what the big difference is?


 I actually just bought the bar soap and have the liquid. The difference is that the bar you need to lather up to apply to your face while the liquid you simply apply to your moistened face. You can leave the bar soap on your face like a mask or not. According to the Shea Terra website you leave it on your face for a few minutes before rinsing. The reason I bought the bar version was 1) to try it (plus I used my BB points so it was free) and 2) because I have keratosis pilaris aka "chicken skin". Since the liquid soap on my face has helped clear up some of my rosacea I figured I'd give it a try on the bumps on my upper arms.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! I'm about an hour and a half from the nearest mall/sephora in NH. Boo.


 Awww. I actually really like shopping in VA but I live in NoVA which is pretty much the DC part. The mall near my house doesn't have a Sephora (boo!!) but there is a really cute indie shop that sells a lot of brands including OPI, ChG, Sparitual, and Zoya, and I love digging through their discount bins and grabbing all the $4.25 OPIs *can't resist* There

I guess because VA's tax is so much cheaper than NYC's I enjoy it more... There's definitely less availability in some places, but you just gotta make it work for you! (The way I've sort of brudgingly made Baltimore's work for me).


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if we get the 3 month 20% off codes after our first year of service? I'd like to know if I should splurge now since I just got my 9 month discount. Thank you in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I haven't received a discount code since my 9-month, and I've been subscribed since May 2011.


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Question about the black soap.. I remember everyone saying months ago how fantastic the Shea Terra Rose Hips black soap is. In the BB shop is the Black Soap in bar form and also in a jar.. Anyone know what the big difference is?


I had read the reviews on the black soap and bought the jar from birchbox with my points for my 16 year old son that suffers with really bad clogged pores.  I guess I didn't realize it comes in a powder form...looks a lot like dirt to be honest with you!  The directions say to mix it with water to form a liquid and apply it to your skin....he tried it for the first time tonight and said that it stung a little on the skin that was irritated from blemishes....hoping it works for him but you definitely don't need very much water or it becomes a very liquidy mud!  Does anyone know if we did something wrong?  Wanted to make sure you that the jar from BB could be this powder form in case it is not something you are interested in.....


----------



## amidea (Nov 16, 2012)

i was super excited to hopefully OLO serum this month but sadly I got no november box since i got a welcome box from a gift sub (although i can't complain about that). 

if anyone is interested in trading, please pm me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just got tracking on my second acct today...main account still shows Oct box. No tracking.


----------



## arendish (Nov 16, 2012)

The Stila Illuminator (in bronze) is just not for me. If anyone has a OLO Serum (anything but Neroli) and/or the Rose perfume and want to trade PM me.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 16, 2012)

> I actually just bought the bar soap and have the liquid. The difference is that the bar you need to lather up to apply to your face while the liquid you simply apply to your moistened face. You can leave the bar soap on your face like a mask or not. According to the Shea Terra website you leave it on your face for a few minutes before rinsing. The reason I bought the bar version was 1) to try it (plus I used my BB points so it was free) and 2) because I have keratosis pilaris aka "chicken skin". Since the liquid soap on my face has helped clear up some of my rosacea I figured I'd give it a try on the bumps on my upper arms.


 Thanks for those that commented, I appreciate it! I think I'll try the bar first since I also have keratosis Polaris on my arms and also my thighs ugh


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 16, 2012)

Hahaha I just skipped like ten pages, because you guys are super chatty lately. I can't keep up.

I'm just chiming in to say, I love the Oscar Blandi spray. From now on (or until I run out) I am using this instead of dry shampoo. I had the most kick-ass bun today. Tinkerbell would have been jealous. I'll bet everyone thought I was stuffing my hair, but it was Oscar Blandi. I only sprayed once on each side, and not all the way to the ends.

Luckily, my second account that I didn't cancel in time, is also getting the Oscar Blandi spray. *victory dance*


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 16, 2012)

I finally received tracking today for my November Birchbox. On the site, though, it still shows October, so I don't know what I'm getting.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha I just skipped like ten pages, because you guys are super chatty lately. I can't keep up.
> 
> ...


 I can't even get a nice bun using the hair donut. I swear to you, fine hair has no apparent benefits.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally received tracking today for my November Birchbox. On the site, though, it still shows October, so I don't know what I'm getting.


 Same here. I'm trying so hard to be patient


----------



## ChattyChelle (Nov 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if they are going to be offering one of those spend so many dollars and earn so many bonus points things? I want to buy some holiday goodies, but I don't want to spend the money just to find out I should have waited a couple of more days.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for those that commented, I appreciate it! I think I'll try the bar first since I also have keratosis Polaris on my arms and also my thighs ugh


I've been using Cerave products to help with mine. The SA lotion is really great! I only use it on the areas that have KP though and I use the normal Cerave lotion (or whatever I have at that moment ) on the rest of my body.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't even get a nice bun using the hair donut. I swear to you, fine hair has no apparent benefits.


me either! there is no way i could get the donut not to show. but... at least it hurts less to have in a ponytail all day than the thicker haired girls?


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> me either! there is no way i could get the donut not to show. but... at least it hurts less to have in a ponytail all day than the thicker haired girls?


 That's true, but our hair also kinks within seconds of being in a rubber band. *Dramatic sigh*


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 16, 2012)

I have superfine hair and I use dry shampoo in my ponytail before I use the bun donut.  It makes it kind of floofy.  I do spend some time spreading and pinning to cover the donut, then hairspray the bejeezus out of it.


----------



## tnbryan (Nov 16, 2012)

Yay my box finally updated! But unless I'm blind, I can't figure out which box number I'm getting. None of the products seem to match the spoilers 100%




Chocopod
Curl Keeper
Eyeliner
Lip gloss
Hand and cuticle salve


----------



## gemstone (Nov 16, 2012)

> If that's the case, you might as well get the pack of three from BB:Â http://www.birchbox.com/shop/feeling-smitten-mini-cupcake-holiday-trio They're only $17 for three full sized ones, where even if you got the three minis, that would be $16.50 -- so you wouldn't even really save any money lol. I really want to take mine out of the bag for pictures since a large part of it is just smooshed on the plastic but in tact, but it's entirely crumbled at the bottom too so I also don't want to open it until I use it. /o #cupcakeproblems


 The three pack are minis, not full size.


----------



## lady41 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine just updated as well...box twins! I must say between my first acct and this box i will be getting eyeliner, lipgloss, and mascara! Very happy with[bB this month! Makes up for the late shipping!quote name=tnbryan" url="/t/129721/birchbox-november-2012/1740#post_1967559]Yay my box finally updated! But unless I'm blind, I can't figure out which box number I'm getting. None of the products seem to match the spoilers 100%


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





 Chocopod Curl Keeper Eyeliner Lip gloss Hand and cuticle salve [/sPOILE


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh hey, my box finally updated on my second account. I'm too lazy to check the numbers/spoilers 



but here's what I'm getting.






I'm pretty happy! I really, really wanted to try the mascara, so I got that. I'm actually getting the perfume, the miracle skin, and the chocolate covered potato chip in my main account (Box 3), but that's not BB's fault. I also got the dry shampoo on my main last month and hated it, but once again, not BB's fault, just the danger of have two accounts.

Overall mostly repeats, BUT I got the full sized mascara I was dying to dry, so it all balances out.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dammit. I got the one box out of all the boxes that I didn't want. I'm so pissed. I changed my profile and got box 1 somehow. I can not believe I resubscribed for this. I'm refusing it when it comes in the mail. I wanted a mascara, hair powder, or a chocolate. :'(


----------



## Anodyne (Nov 16, 2012)

Sooooooooo......is anyone else having trouble tracking their package?  When I enter the package ID given by BB on the ups-mi site (www.ups-mi.net), it just re-loads the same page and erases the tracking number I entered.  I'm inclined to think it's UPS, but with all the Birchbox shenanigans the past few months, I'm afraid it's like not even a real tracking number or something lol.

ETA:  When I click on the tracking # on the BB site under my account, it does the same thing.  Takes me to a blank page where I'm supposed to enter tracking numbers instead of taking me to the page with information on my shipment.  Or...supposed shipment.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 16, 2012)

I had this problem earlier...but it showed up in the email they sent me. 

UPS and USPS kinda intertwine at some point.  

I use Hotmail - and it showed where my box is currently in the header.


----------



## Eu4icDelirium (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think it's a Birchbox thing, I have a shipment from T-mobile that's doing the same thing to me. It's frustrating, but I was putting it off to the fact that mail and delivery services seem to go far down hill during the holiday season


----------



## Anodyne (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks, ladies.  I just asked my BF to try since our internet over here is being pretty laggy (thought perhaps it was timing out or something), but he's got a disgustingly fast internet connection and had the same problem.

I still haven't gotten a shipping e-mail from BB.....   &gt;:[   Just saw the tracking # in my account settings.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Anodyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, ladies.  I just asked my BF to try since our internet over here is being pretty laggy (thought perhaps it was timing out or something), but he's got a disgustingly fast internet connection and had the same problem.
> 
> I still haven't gotten a shipping e-mail from BB.....   &gt;:[   Just saw the tracking # in my account settings.


 You will know when your box ships - BB will send you an e-mail.

They did say that boxes will be going out late this month d/t the storms.


----------



## ddave (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't received a discount code since my 9-month, and I've been subscribed since May 2011.


 Dang. But thanks for the response!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 16, 2012)

Yay - my box is "Out for Delivery"  

I'm having an pretty okay day thus far.

Box is on it's way...garage door being fixed (hopefully...if not...I might need to replace the whole door --&gt;dear God no!)..then going to a trunk show with my mom and aunt to help her find a dress for my wedding!


----------



## Eu4icDelirium (Nov 16, 2012)

> Thanks, ladies.  I just asked my BF to try since our internet over here is being pretty laggy (thought perhaps it was timing out or something), but he's got a disgustingly fast internet connection and had the same problem.
> 
> I still haven't gotten a shipping e-mail from BB.....   &gt;:[   Just saw the tracking # in my account settings.
> You should try checking again, mine just updated. I've received no email from them either, just the tracking number on my account on the website.


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually just bought the bar soap and have the liquid. The difference is that the bar you need to lather up to apply to your face while the liquid you simply apply to your moistened face. You can leave the bar soap on your face like a mask or not. According to the Shea Terra website you leave it on your face for a few minutes before rinsing. The reason I bought the bar version was 1) to try it (plus I used my BB points so it was free) and 2) because I have keratosis pilaris aka "chicken skin". Since the liquid soap on my face has helped clear up some of my rosacea I figured I'd give it a try on the bumps on my upper arms.


 I have this too, and the microderma mitt and some good moisturizer after i shower everyday helped quite a bit!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2012)

I hope that they accidentally send me the wrong box or switch boxes on me. Is that a bad thing lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2012)

YESSS mine is out for delivery so it *should* be here before i leave town, that's a relief.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 16, 2012)

Still no update on my Birchbox for November.  If I don't see any shipping info or shipping email by noon, I'm going to call.  I was going to order gift subs for my brothers' girlfriends, but I don't want to sign them up if they are going to go through this!

BTW- I ordered some items from Sephora to get the kits they were giving away a few weeks ago.  I ordered the Classic It Kit with my two tubes of Hypnose Star mascara from Lancome (THE best mascara ever)...not only did I not get the samples I had requested (meh- I was going to give them to my mother anyway), but they only shipped one of the two tubes of mascara!  I called Sephora and they were so sweet and helpful, they're rushing me a new tube free of charge!  Just like that!


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no update on my Birchbox for November.  If I don't see any shipping info or shipping email by noon, I'm going to call.  I was going to order gift subs for my brothers' girlfriends, but I don't want to sign them up if they are going to go through this!


 I was going to do the same thing but the teeny tiny samples and the really slow service for boxes turned me off. (I have yet to receive any updates for Nov box but placed an order in their shop 2 days ago and received a shipping confirmation already!)  I just went ahead and ordered my sister ipsy (myglam) instead for the holidays because they usually send makeup items in every bag (I've only been subbed for 3 bags so far), I never have a problem with their shipping of my bag (always on time or early!) and usually great sized samples (this month 2 full size and 3 deluxe!) Obviously I am a HUGE fan of ipsy!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to do the same thing but the teeny tiny samples and the really slow service for boxes turned me off. (I have yet to receive any updates for Nov box but placed an order in their shop 2 days ago and received a shipping confirmation already!)  I just went ahead and ordered my sister ipsy (myglam) instead for the holidays because they usually send makeup items in every bag (I've only been subbed for 3 bags so far), I never have a problem with their shipping of my bag (always on time or early!) and usually great sized samples (this month 2 full size and 3 deluxe!) Obviously I am a HUGE fan of ipsy!


 Is Ipsy offering a gift subscription service yet?


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 16, 2012)

UPS is having issues but you can just copy paste your tracking # to the USPS site and it gives you the info.

Finally one of my boxes is out for delivery today!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no update on my Birchbox for November.  If I don't see any shipping info or shipping email by noon, I'm going to call.  I was going to order gift subs for my brothers' girlfriends, but I don't want to sign them up if they are going to go through this!


 That's crazy. I resubbed after seeing good things on here last Saturday, and I have tracking info and box info in my account already...


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 16, 2012)

> I've been using Cerave products to help with mine. The SA lotion is really great! I only use it on the areas that have KP though and I use the normal Cerave lotion (or whatever I have at that moment ) on the rest of my body.


 What is SA? I like the regular Cerave too, I usually mix it with Aveeno and then apply.. My kids have super dry skin and that's helped them too.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 16, 2012)

Got my box.  I was sad that I didn't like the Rose perfume.  It was a little too old for me.  I will say though that it smells better after it warms up on the skin, but it is still not the scent for me. (I love honeysuckle and violet type scents).  

So I was looking around and saw that I had stuff that I wasn't using/barely used/never gonna use ever  and I made my mom a goodie box.


I put in the black tea sampler from Love With Food (I can't handle caffeine)
I did throw in one of my coveted honey straws (these are SO addicting)
The Sprout chap-stick  (I hated the smell, but it is SOOO moisturizing.)  
Luna bar in Lemon Zest (Don't like lemon cakey stuff - but she does)
Caldrea hand soap sample in Ginger Pomelo (I like these)
The Atelier Cologne (rose)
 20 buck Jouer lip gloss in Wind (way too light on me) - I used it 3 times 
            I can't flush $20 down the drain.  She will get away with the color. I also didn't like the

          way the gloss made my lips feel - I know a lot of people like this gloss though.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 16, 2012)

> Dammit. I got the one box out of all the boxes that I didn't want. I'm so pissed. I changed my profile and got box 1 somehow. I can not believe I resubscribed for this. I'm refusing it when it comes in the mail. I wanted a mascara, hair powder, or a chocolate. :'(


 That's what I am getting too. Lame. I wanted to try the Stila and the lotion is fine.. I love trying new things. But three foil packets?? I don't know that this box even covers the ten dollars and that is disappointing.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box.  I was sad that I didn't like the Rose perfume.  It was a little too old for me.  I will say though that it smells better after it warms up on the skin, but it is still not the scent for me. (I love honeysuckle and violet type scents).
> 
> ...


 I love honey straws, you're so right they are addicting!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I am getting too. Lame. I wanted to try the Stila and the lotion is fine.. I love trying new things. But three foil packets?? I don't know that this box even covers the ten dollars and that is disappointing.


 Yeah. I ripped them a new one via e-mail and I let them know on twitter too. I didn't get a mascara with ipsy and now I didn't get a mascara with BB either.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 16, 2012)

Is it me or the website?  First of all I hate the "new &amp; improved" website.  Second, I can't seem to figure out how to review products for points.  I click on write a review and I'm on the road to nowhere.  Can anybody shine some light on this for me?  TY!!


----------



## Anodyne (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You will know when your box ships - BB will send you an e-mail.
> ...


 Yeah, but their e-mail said some boxes will ship "as late as" the 15th. 

Since they can never manage to figure out ship times, I didn't expect them to be remotely accurate in their assessment of the 15th.  I just had hoped they'd be true to their word for once.  Can't knock 'em too much though, it's been a rough month in NY. 

I'm not very good at waiting lol.


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am so happy with what all that birchbox has done this month! I was in love with all 3 of my boxes &amp; I feel like they are really stepping it up! Not to mention the edition of the holiday, home and bonus shop!

bonus shop: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-bonus-shop?utm_source=Subscribers&amp;utm_campaign=2f3832b94b-Bonus_Shop_11-2012&amp;utm_medium=email

they have gotten a lot done, not to mention that it has been a rough month because of sandy and all! I am also excited for new &amp; upcoming things like the LE Holiday box and the Deluxe Subscriptions. At this moment I am in love with BB


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 16, 2012)

Do we know or have any idea of what the Deluxe Subscription is? I would be kind of disappointed if it was nicer samples or full sized items, to be honest. One of the reasons I LOVE Birchbox is the price point, and if quality fell because of that, I would consider only asking for a gift account.


----------



## Lisa N (Nov 16, 2012)

Finally cashed in some points I've been hoarding.  $125 order, plus 20% off for 9 months, minus 1,000 points = free for me!


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UPS is having issues but you can just copy paste your tracking # to the USPS site and it gives you the info.
> 
> Finally one of my boxes is out for delivery today!


   I tried that.....yeah.  No shipping info is available, which makes me think that it hasn't shipped.

Look, I know things have been rough in NY.  I'm a native New Yorker and my heart goes out to everyone- my mom lost power for over a week and when she got it back, the snow storm hit and she lost it for another few days.  My grandmother's house is still without power.  I have friends who lost a considerable amount in the wake of Sandy.  But, the fact of the matter remains that they said boxes would ship as late as the 15th.  It's the 16th.

I am going to try calling in a minute or two.....I'll report in with what I find out.


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally cashed in some points I've been hoarding.  $125 order, plus 20% off for 9 months, minus 1,000 points = free for me!


what did you get?!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally cashed in some points I've been hoarding.  $125 order, plus 20% off for 9 months, minus 1,000 points = free for me!


 Wow - yeah - what did you get!? You are an excellent points hoarder - I don't think I have that much self control!


----------



## Lisa N (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> what did you get?!


Jouer Holiday Sparkle &amp; Pop 4 pack

Caldrea hand soap in Crimson Pear Ginger

Mr. Natty Presents Frank's Beard Elixir (for the husband)

Harvey Prince Scents of Purpose Gift Set

Not a lot, but I'm excited to try 6 of the Harvey Prince scents!  This set was going to be on my Christmas list.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally cashed in some points I've been hoarding.  $125 order, plus 20% off for 9 months, minus 1,000 points = free for me!


 Oh my gosh I just saved up $30 worth of points on my account and thought it was an accomplishment! I usually use them as soon as I hit the $10 mark. Good for you for saving 1,000 points!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Jouer Holiday Sparkle &amp; Pop 4 pack
> ...


 I got the beard elixir for my boyfriend's stocking - it's TINY- like teeny tiny. But a good little stocking stuffer, I just thought it would be bigger. But I also got the Caldrea Crimson Pear Ginger in the same order and I love it! Annnnd I ordered the Scents of Purpose from the Harvey Prince site a while back when I won a contest for a discount coupon on their Facebook and it's awesome. I think you got a great haul!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the beard elixir for my boyfriend's stocking - it's TINY- like teeny tiny. But a good little stocking stuffer, I just thought it would be bigger. But I also got the Caldrea Crimson Pear Ginger in the same order and I love it! Annnnd I ordered the Scents of Purpose from the Harvey Prince site a while back when I won a contest for a discount coupon on their Facebook and it's awesome. I think you got a great haul!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I kind of figured the beard elixir would be small, but he just has a goatee, and it can get pretty funky lol. 



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh I just saved up $30 worth of points on my account and thought it was an accomplishment! I usually use them as soon as I hit the $10 mark. Good for you for saving 1,000 points!


 I didn't even use all my points!  I still have 236 leftover, I just couldn't make up my mind.


----------



## AvidNightOwl (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh thank goodness!!!!

BOTH my boxes finally updated today!!! My original subscription is going to be box 5. And the one I started for the special Goop! box last month is going to be box number 22. I'm so excited!!!!

I still haven't gotten either e-mail telling me that they have shipped, and I don't really expect them until the end of the business day, but on my account page, the tracking numbers are both finally working (and are both telling me that they are in Edgewood, NY) I don't expect them for another 5-7 business days, but I'm just so excited that they are finally on the way!

So don't lose hope guys!!!! They did say that they hoped to get the last of the boxes out by the end of the day today!!! And I hope that all of yours update soon, too!!!!


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope that they accidentally send me the wrong box or switch boxes on me. Is that a bad thing lol


 I'm getting box #2, so i feel your pain and wishing they send me a wrong box as well. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Squidling (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Jouer Holiday Sparkle &amp; Pop 4 pack
> ...


I just picked up  the Beard Elixir for my boyfriend and he LOVES it! I laughed when he said, 'Now, if Birchbox Man would have actually sent stuff like this I would have stayed subscribed!" You and he will both love it, it smells wonderful!

In regards to my own box, I am hooked on the Model Co. Mascara and the MOX lip butter. The mascara makes my lashes look longer and fuller, yet, still natural. It's a total keeper! The MOX is yummy and doesn't feel waxy, but absorbs into the lips. For those of you who dig the MOX as much as I do, if you visit their site, you can get a sampler of lip butters and solid perfumes for $9. I think it includes either 6 or 7 small tubs of product. I think it'll end up being a stocking stuffer for myself this year ;-)


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is SA?
> 
> I like the regular Cerave too, I usually mix it with Aveeno and then apply.. My kids have super dry skin and that's helped them too.


It's their lotion with Salicylic Acid in it. It's suppose to help clear up the roughest of bumps and it really does! But I don't want to use it on the rest of my body so I just apply it to the parts with KP - which is just the back of my arms. My KP is a lot worse in the summer so this stuff allowed me to wear tank tops without feeling like the whole world was staring at the back of my arms. I can get away with not using it everyday in the winter though, so I'll usually switch between the SA lotion and whatever body lotion I have on hand.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box #2, so i feel your pain and wishing they send me a wrong box as well. I'm crossing my fingers.


 I'm crossing my fingers too.  I don't mind the skincare products, but when it consists of 60-80% of my box I'm not a happy camper 




.  I believe that each box should have a hair item, makeup item, skincare item, lifestyle extra, perfume, in it.  Something to balance it all out, you know what I mean?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Dammit. I got the one box out of all the boxes that I didn't want. I'm so pissed. I changed my profile and got box 1 somehow. I can not believe I resubscribed for this. I'm refusing it when it comes in the mail. I wanted a mascara, hair powder, or a chocolate. :'(


I feel like this isn't BBs fault :-/ I understand when we get foil packets and we all hate those, but aren't two of those foil packets in box one the Lifestyle Extras? And the larger foil packet isn't really a typical foil packet IMO - the eye mask is a full size sample and is worth $8 (BB shop sells 3 eye masks in a set for $24). The Kiehl's and the Stila are both great sizes and the perfume, well is a perfume sample . Overall, I think the boxes this month are all pretty good and BB has really stepped it up in terms of making the boxes more even. Even when a lot of the boxes contain a certain sample we're never guaranteed to get any one thing, so I don't think it's really fair to blame BB for sending you the items they did. There were more than a few months I hated my BB but we subscribe to a grab bag type subscription so while I absolutely hate some of the items in my box, returning the box because I didn't get what I want just seems to go against what BB is and why I subscribe.

Just my two cents...

Edit: I just saw your above comment and I would love if the boxes were more balanced in terms of the types of products we receive. I hated getting a men's cologne  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  in my box this month. But I think with our criticisms (complaints ) and with more competition BB will get better. I think this month was better than the last couple of months! So maybe keep an eye out and resub when BB is more consistent!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel like this isn't BBs fault :-/ I understand when we get foil packets and we all hate those, but aren't two of those foil packets in box one the Lifestyle Extras? And the larger foil packet isn't really a typical foil packet IMO - the eye mask is a full size sample and is worth $8 (BB shop sells 3 eye masks in a set for $24). The Kiehl's and the Stila are both great sizes and the perfume, well is a perfume sample . Overall, I think the boxes this month are all pretty good and BB has really stepped it up in terms of making the boxes more even. Even when a lot of the boxes contain a certain sample we're never guaranteed to get any one thing, so I don't think it's really fair to blame BB for sending you the items they did. There were more than a few months I hated my BB but we subscribe to a grab bag type subscription so while I absolutely hate some of the items in my box, returning the box because I didn't get what I want just seems to go against what BB is and why I subscribe.
> ...


 Yeah.  Out of the 30 or so boxes that are available, this is the only one that I didn't want lol.  At first I hated my goop box, but warmed up to it. I use the sprout all of the time now that my lip balm from the gossip girl box finally ran out, and I considered buying the body wash.  I cancelled last month and when people on this forum stated how awesome the boxes looked, I rushed to put my cc info in.  

I doubt that I am going to cancel again because:

1. the points system

2. I hate feeling left out, lol

If I don't refuse the box, I will try the Stila and Kiehl's.  I dodged getting perfumes in my box since August so I guess it was time to get another one in my box again. *shrugs*


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, I just called.  I am throwing a side eye at what I was told-

A super nice, sweet girl named Crystal "helped" me.  She said at first she couldn't see anything and then "looked at what kind of box (you) have". Ok.  Maybe she meant Men's v Women's but whatever.  "(long pause) Um....(more silence)....uh it looks like your box shipped very, very recently and your tracking number hasn't activated yet."  Now, bear in mind, I told her I've had a tracking number since a week ago Tuesday.   She said I should see my shipping email very, very soon.  Now, maybe its me, but when I worked in customer service back in the late to mid 90's, I could tell people when their check was cut and mailed no problem.  She did not even offer  to give me a date when the box was shipped, just that Hurricane Sandy has messed up shipping which, again, I can totally understand and sympathize with.  

Oh!  An email from Birchbox!  Oh, no wait- its just an email from Crystal thanking me for reaching out, hoping she answered all my questions (not really, but that's between us), and that I should see an email from them shortly.  With Thanksgiving next week, I am not expecting the box until December at this point.

Sorry to be a crab ass about this.


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers too.  I don't mind the skincare products, but when it consists of 60-80% of my box I'm not a happy camper
> ...


 ya a balance would be nice!! it makes me mad. especially if it's continious bad boxes!! the past 4 or 5 boxes from them I've always had the least desirable ones. There's probably like a few boxes that don't include the mascara and of course i got stuck with it. I am thinking of closing this account and starting a new one because even when i changed my profile i haven't had anything awesome. Like even the welcome boxes are getting awesome things.....

But anyways mine was in town and then I guess USPS shipped it off a few hours away...so the suspense is killing me.


----------



## denise89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone suggest any must have products under $30 from the BB shop? I want to use up my points!


----------



## Anodyne (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, I don't know what system BB uses, but this sounds like *total* BS.  If it shipped, you know what day it shipped.  If it didn't, you stumble over your words and offer no information.  They should have either something that auto-enters tracking information for each customer (how else would it update on the website?  There's no way they don't have something like this.) and/or a ship manifest that details what went out, who it went to, and when.

That's what enrages me about BB.  They treat us like we're idiots and can't figure out that they're full of it.  JUST BE HONEST.  I understand if things are running behind, there was a hurricane FFS.  Why do they feel the need to constantly lie to us?  It's sh*t.



> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I just called.  I am throwing a side eye at what I was told-
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone suggest any must have products under $30 from the BB shop? I want to use up my points!


 I love the Debra Lippmann nail polish "Let's Go Crazy"

The Balm mascara

Alima pure lip balms are nice,

Zoya nail polishes

 Eyeko eyeliner are awesome

I like my Jurlique Love balm (nice to have in the purse, and if your skin around your lips and under nose is really really dry - it helped me to heal faster!)

I like my Stila custom color blush

If you are a nail polish person - I thought the Beauty Fixation nail polish touch up was awesome.


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 16, 2012)

My box appears to be stuck in someplace called "Urbancrest, Ohio." According to tracking, my local post office (in central NY!) "received info" 3 days ago. This is the first time I didn't get my box on the 16th. It always comes on the 16th. Boo.

BTW, I went searching for a thumb-twiddling emoticon (which I didn't find) and this site has some wild and twisted emoticons.

WTH is this??  ----&gt; 





Seriously? What do *you* think it is?

And I am guessing more people would use the "ditto" one if it wasn't spelled "dito."


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I just called.  I am throwing a side eye at what I was told-
> 
> ...


 Dear Crystal,

Your pants are on fire.

xoxo,

Birchbox Subscribers Forum


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone suggest any must have products under $30 from the BB shop? I want to use up my points!


 - Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner ($15)

- theBalm Stainiac ($17)

- Stila Eye Shadow ($18)

- Yes To Blueberries Brightening Facial Towelettes ($7.99)


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dear Crystal,
> ...


 LMAO!


----------



## Lisa N (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box appears to be stuck in someplace called "Urbancrest, Ohio." According to tracking, my local post office (in central NY!) "received info" 3 days ago. This is the first time I didn't get my box on the 16th. It always comes on the 16th. Boo.
> 
> ...


Scratching my head?


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WTH is this??  ----&gt;
> 
> ...


 A confused face scratching his head.


----------



## Anodyne (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dear Crystal,
> ...


I second the earlier "LMAO".  haha


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 16, 2012)

Never received a shipping email, and the tracking info listed on my account is still blank. I'll chock it up to the hurricane this time, but they've done this in the past without crazy weather to attribute delays. Though, at the very least I usually get the 'your box has shipped!' email at this point. My BB's are always late since I'm on the west coast.


----------



## grayc (Nov 16, 2012)

&lt;--- speaking of odd...


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2012)

> A confusedÂ face scratching his head.


 Don't you need an arm to scratch your head? I mean the arm is attached to your hand so you can scratch it. Yeah I'm so bored that I'm analyzing smiley faces on mut lol


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's my tracking info as of 12:37 PM Pacific.

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5710
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 19 2012
        Date
Description
Location
Nov 14 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Nov 13 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Nov 13 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Melsy17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box 3 weight .570


 really?

Back to Top
Results for 9102969011966046215371 Help



Print
  PackageID: 
MI12003bb3347726
Sequence Number: 
040901114121967513
Zip Code: 
94014
Weight (lbs.): 
0.4180
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 19 2012
        Date
Description
Location
Nov 14 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Nov 13 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Nov 13 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's their lotion with Salicylic Acid in it. It's suppose to help clear up the roughest of bumps and it really does! But I don't want to use it on the rest of my body so I just apply it to the parts with KP - which is just the back of my arms. My KP is a lot worse in the summer so this stuff allowed me to wear tank tops without feeling like the whole world was staring at the back of my arms. I can get away with not using it everyday in the winter though, so I'll usually switch between the SA lotion and whatever body lotion I have on hand.


 Salicylic acid is the naturally occurring substance from which aspirin is derived, so if you're worried about safety because of substance, you should be okay! Basically, like aspirin, SA helps reduce inflamation and relieve pain which is why it helps with your skin. I don't know a lot about KP so I'm not going to advise you one way or another (especially since I'm not a doctor), but a lot of facial products also have SA so it's very safe and gentle to use and is supposed to help.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't recommend the model co mascara enough!! My eyelashes are crazy long today. After it dries you can easily build up the fibers more to get your lashes really long. I normally wear 2-3 mascaras at once but all I needed was this one today. If you are thinking about getting it you should.


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing for me as of yet. I'm definitely giving BB a call


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 16, 2012)

I love your lashes! how well does it hold a curl? 



> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *americanclassic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your lashes! how well does it hold a curl?


 Thank you! So far really really well. I took that pic right after I finished my makeup a few hours ago, and they still look exactly the same. I usually don't think it's worth it to splurge with mascara but I will definitely repurchase this once it's gone


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 16, 2012)

> It's their lotion with Salicylic Acid in it. It's suppose to help clear up the roughest of bumps and it really does! But I don't want to use it on the rest of my body so I just apply it to the parts with KP - which is just the back of my arms. My KP is a lot worse in the summer so this stuff allowed me to wear tank tops without feeling like the whole world was staring at the back of my arms. I can get away with not using it everyday in the winter though, so I'll usually switch between the SA lotion and whatever body lotion I have on hand.


 Ahhh, thanks. That makes sense. I think I will pick that up next time and give that a try too.


----------



## Anodyne (Nov 16, 2012)

Spoke to cust svc.  Holy hell, for once I didn't feel that I was being nothing but lied to.

She was actually honest and said they were apparently a little over-ambitious with their projected date of Nov 15 for everything to be out (I could've told them that on Nov 1....) and that the last of the boxes are shipping today and tomorrow, which probably means today, Monday, and Tuesday..... 

I sure hope my box # doesn't change between now &amp; then!  Gimmegimmegimme chocolate and lash extension!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Spoke to cust svc.Â  Holy hell, for once I didn't feel that I was being nothing but lied to. She was actually honest and said they were apparently a little over-ambitious with their projected date of Nov 15 for everything to be out (I could've told them that on Nov 1....) and that the last of the boxes are shipping today and tomorrow, which probably means today, Monday, and Tuesday.....Â  I sure hope my box # doesn't change between now &amp; then!Â  Gimmegimmegimme chocolate and lash extension!


 I am hoping that my box # changes. Pretty please Birchbox goddesses lol.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif...
> 
> BTW, I went searching for a thumb-twiddling emoticon (which I didn't find) and this site has some wild and twisted emoticons.
> 
> ...


I seriously thought you were making an ironic joke when you said that, because you were scratching your head about the scratching your head smiley. LMBO

My second account box hasn't shipped yet. I was worried for a little while, then I remembered about the hurricane and now I'm chillin. It'll get here when it gets here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Salicylic acid is the naturally occurring substance from which aspirin is derived, so if you're worried about safety because of substance, you should be okay! Basically, like aspirin, SA helps reduce inflamation and relieve pain which is why it helps with your skin. I don't know a lot about KP so I'm not going to advise you one way or another (especially since I'm not a doctor), but a lot of facial products also have SA so it's very safe and gentle to use and is supposed to help.


Oh no I wasn't worried about safety. It's just that the salicylic acid can be a little drying on me so that's why I don't use it on the rest of my body.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 16, 2012)

My box picture updated!!! I don't even care that I'm getting the John varvatos sample, cause I'm getting a makeup product!!!! And for once, no food items in my box (I'm getting box 18) I'm a happy subbie now


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh no I wasn't worried about safety. It's just that the salicylic acid can be a little drying on me so that's why I don't use it on the rest of my body.


Oh, good point! I don't usually have that problem, but I can see why it might be a concern. It's definitely not as terrible as benzyol peroxide they put in some face washes to treat acne, which I'm allergic to and makes my face peel and swell up /o Salicylic acne is more like a surface treatment to reduce swelling for acne rather than an effective treatment, but I'll take what I can get if my whole face isn't swollen. :|

Sigh, skin problems.


----------



## drk51284 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was only there for two weeks! I was actually studying in Switzerland, but they couldn't get us student visa so we all had to leave for 2 weeks, and they picked Morocco. In Morocco, we landed in Casablanca, I lived in Rabat during that time, but my group of friends took a weekend trip to Marrakech where my friend got all the black soap lol. I liked Morocco! It's really beautiful, the market is full of cheap goodies and I indulged in my scarf fixation, and most of the people were super nice. I was super uncomfortable with all the guys who kept hitting on me, though; being a foreign female is its own sort of difficulty, which was made even worse by the fact I was the only Asian my study abroad group so when guys yelled things like "Nihao" or "Konichiwa" or "Anyohaseyo" it was really obvious who they were talking too. Also, Marrakech was super super dusty and kicked up my allergies in a way I usually never deal with!
> 
> What about you?


 I went for a summer, and I was in Rabat most of the time, too. We went for long weekends in Marrakech, Fez, Essaouira, Ifrane, and a few day trips to Casablanca. Our group was really small - 12 people total - and yep, one girl was Vietnamese so everyone would also yell "Konichiwa" at her the whole time, too. She was less than amused.

I think for two weeks, I would've had a great time - but yes, all of the unwanted attention (though I wore a small headscarf and skirts as much as possible) gets REALLY old. I have pretty tan/olive skin, so everyone would assume I was Moroccan and get pretty restrictive/ticked when they'd see me trying to do non-Moroccan things, like enter a bar. I had to explain in really crappy French and Moroccan Arabic that my friends were inside. It helped when a friend started to pretend he was my husband.

It IS beautiful, though, and a very different culture - a lot of amazing things, and people. I learned a lot and I wouldn't trade the experience for something else, but it was a pretty difficult trip at times.

Marrakech was amazing, but yeah - pretty dusty!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love honey straws, you're so right they are addicting!


 Wait...what is a honey straw?  Do I need these for my tea?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *drk51284* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went for a summer, and I was in Rabat most of the time, too. We went for long weekends in Marrakech, Fez, Essaouira, Ifrane, and a few day trips to Casablanca. Our group was really small - 12 people total - and yep, one girl was Vietnamese so everyone would also yell "Konichiwa" at her the whole time, too. She was less than amused.
> ...


This one taxi driver bragged to us he had two wives... and then he proceeded to ask the only guy in my group if us four girls were all his wives. And we were like LOL No. :| Note it was me: an Asian chick, two girls of African heritage (one from Ethiopia and one from Nigeria), and this blonde girl so it was like... welp he certainly got around...internationally...

The culture is very different from one city to another even! Like, Rabat was super nice and everyone tried to be as helpful as they could be. In Marrakech, I felt like everyone was trying to swindle us. I thought Casa would be a lot more touristy since it's where a lot of flights come into the country, but it was really the least touristy of the places I was at. In fact, the market place seemed actively unfriendly.

I definitely want to go back and visit some other places! Fezzzzz


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh yes, yes you do need those for your tea. It's a straw filled with honey and both ends are sealed to keep the honey goodness in.
> ...


 Ooh...I'd seen those at the coffee shops and tea shops...but I didn't know what they were so I didn't want to look like a dumb dumb so I skipped them.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So, basically they're a super-awesome way to dispense honey into tea without using a honey pot.  PLUS...they have flavors...oooh....fancy!  Thanks!  I'll have to pick some up next time I go in to buy my teas...now that I know what they are.  haha


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2012)

Well skipping it to not look dumb is better than what I did the first time I encountered one. I dipped the whole thing into scalding hot tea thinking that the straw part was edible... and it's not it's plastic! LOL What a melted MESS! The second time I encountered one I pried one end open with my teeth getting honey all over my shirt and onto my pants. LOL So be warned not all straws open easily. LOL


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well skipping it to not look dumb is better than what I did the first time I encountered one. I dipped the whole thing into scalding hot tea thinking that the straw part was edible... and it's not it's plastic! LOL What a melted MESS! The second time I encountered one I pried one end open with my teeth getting honey all over my shirt and onto my pants. LOL So be warned not all straws open easily. LOL


 Ooh...so it's like a plastic straw?  I thought the outside was edible, too.  Like a peppermint stick kind of thing.  HAH!  I'd have been wondering WTF was wrong with y'all.  





So, I'm clumsy to the point of harming myself from time to time...so what you're saying is that I should use this with caution in the comfort of my own home...making sure to be extra careful with the scissors when I open them.  hehe


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2012)

Honey straws always make me think of Pixi Stix!  But I come from a family that really likes honey all on its own (my great-grandmother was a beekeeper who harvested the honey.  I actually have a tattoo of one of the graphics from her label tattooed on my inner left forearm, and my brother recently started his own apiary), so we think of the straws as a convenient way to get our honey fix, not a way to sweeten our tea.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 16, 2012)

So.

On my walk home from work, I thought I'd test the ladies at Birchbox a bit.  I forwarded the email Crystal sent, thanked her for following up, and asked if she could at least tell me what day the box shipped.

Now.  I've seen that some of you posted saying that when they spoke with CS, they admitted they were over ambitious with the November 15th shipping date.  If I had been told that, I would have been fine and not the crab ass I've become over a $10 box of samples.  Crystal actually replied:

Hi Courtney,

Thanks for writing in. I don't have an exact time, but the tracking was a recent upload so I think that indicates today. So sorry I don't have more information!

Needless to say, I have not received my shipping email and my info has yet to update on line.  Also needless to say, I am rethinking my gift ideas for the girlfriends.

btw- on a side note, I saw some posts about honey straws.  They are fabulous.  You must get them.  Check out Lovewithfood.com.  I got them in my box last month and am seriously considering buying more!


----------



## lindalou3 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love honey straws, you're so right they are addicting!


what is a honey straw? sorry, posted before I saw the explanations above...sound yummy...will have to find some!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 16, 2012)

btw- on a side note, I saw some posts about honey straws.  They are fabulous.  You must get them.  Check out Lovewithfood.com.  I got them in my box last month and am seriously considering buying more!

Hmm...so they do spy on us here, lol.  Hi Crystal!!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait...what is a honey straw?  Do I need these for my tea?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You absolutely need them! They're also awesome for yogurt...Greek yogurt with walnuts and honey is my favorite snack.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 16, 2012)

No! I said that about the straws!


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if we get the 3 month 20% off codes after our first year of service? I'd like to know if I should splurge now since I just got my 9 month discount. Thank you in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nope. This month was my 2 year anniversary, and I haven't gotten anything - ANYTHING - since my 9 month discount.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it me or the website?  First of all I hate the "new &amp; improved" website.  Second, I can't seem to figure out how to review products for points.  I click on write a review and I'm on the road to nowhere.  Can anybody shine some light on this for me?  TY!!


  It was a web browser issue;  Resolved!  Bought some products, used my points to pay the balance and only paid $1.86 for tax.  Love the FREE SHIPPING! Now that's what I'm talkin' bout!


----------



## Marshie (Nov 16, 2012)

So I made two separate orders on my two different accounts &amp; used the Twistband promo code last week. Got both of my orders &amp; no Twistband in either. Anyone else use the code &amp; not get theirs either?


----------



## Marshie (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine looks like this as well. I got my main account box 3 days ago but my second account is still in transit.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my tracking info as of 12:37 PM Pacific.
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (Nov 16, 2012)

So i got my order in from BB today. I only spent $3 on all of this.

Deep Pore Clarisonic brush head ($25)

Shea Terra African Black Soap bar ($8)

Plus Two Sample Pack included: Malin+Goetz Grapefruit Face Cleanser (2 packets, .04oz. each) &amp; N.4 Haircare Reconstructing Masque (1.5oz.!!)





The hair masque sample is so big!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm getting box 20. Here's my info: 

Weight (lbs.):
0.4900
Projected Delivery Date:
Nov 20 2012
  Date
Description
Location
Nov 15 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Nov 14 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Nov 14 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 16, 2012)

I got my box today!  Finally a box that wasn't too depressing!  

I LOVE the Oscar Blandi spray.  UNGH....buying it.  The gloss is alright, I like my one from ipsy better though.  I also got the hand soap...useful but sort of meh as a sample, really...soap doesn't make me want to throw my hands in the air with glee, but it doesn't make me want to run for the hills either.  The men's perfume....whatever.  And the Rose OLO serum...smells nice, good sample...won't buy it though.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today!  Finally a box that wasn't too depressing!
> 
> I LOVE the Oscar Blandi spray.  UNGH....buying it.  The gloss is alright, I like my one from ipsy better though.  I also got the hand soap...useful but sort of meh as a sample, really...soap doesn't make me want to throw my hands in the air with glee, but it doesn't make me want to run for the hills either.  The men's perfume....whatever.  And the Rose OLO serum...smells nice, good sample...won't buy it though.


 if you want to trade for more spray, let me know!!


----------



## mellee (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine looks like this as well. I got my main account box 3 days ago but my second account is still in transit.


Mine looked the exact same - no movement since the 14th, due on the 19th.  Got home and it was waiting for me today!  Of course, I'm in PA.  Got box 20.  =)


----------



## CinD (Nov 16, 2012)

Finally got my box today! This is my second month with BB and I must say, this month is definitely better than last month. I got the Put a Pin In It nail polish and is super duper happy. When I peek into my account (I totally caved on the day BB posted up our list &gt;_&lt, it showed up as a blue polish so I was a bit hesitant because I was hoping for Pin In It. But once the box arrived, that's what color I got. I'm still confused why though because the pictures of the actual sample boxes shows a different color when compared to the full size list that showed in my account.

Didn't try the other stuff out yet and I'm not feeling the perfume...

 





Oh! I am in love with the mascara! I normally don't use mascara because I'm more into eyeliners. But wow, this mascara add lengths without weighing down my lashes. I tried it on and my mom thought I had falsies on. Freakin awesome! I am definitely thinking about repurchasing once I'm out.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my emergency purse kit.  I have a weenie flashlight I might add in there, too thanks to the suggestions in the forum.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 That's last month's ispy gab its in my purse too


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So i got my order in from BB today. I only spent $3 on all of this.
> 
> ...


 Are they out of that Black soap?? I am trying to get it but it doesn't let me add it to my bag there is no option for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really want to try it


----------



## LAtPoly (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm been really impressed with the company ModelCo.  EVERYONE is RAVING about the mascara and I love, love, LOVE the gloss/lipstick that was in Glossybox.  (I'm getting another gloss in my Birchbox - hope it's a different shade!!!)

I see that Sephora has the brand on their site now - so it looks like they'll be available in Sephora soon!  W00t!

-L


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm been really impressed with the company ModelCo.  EVERYONE is RAVING about the mascara and I love, love, LOVE the gloss/lipstick that was in Glossybox.  (I'm getting another gloss in my Birchbox - hope it's a different shade!!!)
> 
> ...


 Ive been using the mascara and its pretty good! Not the best, my HG is still stila stay all day, but I hate the wand.  the formula is amazing though. This modelco one is nice, but my lashes dont hold the curl that well with it.


----------



## astokes (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 17, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to use the little thingy of hair powder I received? I've never tried anything of the kind before. It came in that little pillow box everyone was talking about. Irish the line on the box about giving to someone special then read the powder packet: "For hair on days of unwash." And I pictured my best friend smacking me in the mouth for giving her something implying she had nasty hair!


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ive been using the mascara and its pretty good! Not the best, my HG is still stila stay all day, but I hate the wand.  the formula is amazing though. This modelco one is nice, but my lashes dont hold the curl that well with it.


 Its so funny how different people's body chemistry is and how it affects makeup! For me the model co held my curl for a good 12 hours (about to take it off right now actually, and there still super curly, but I absolutely hate stila mascara! I wanted to love it and bought some and tried a sample of another, but it won't curl my lashes at all and it rubs off so easily I look like a raccoon within 30 mins. Thankfully there are so many products out there so there is something that will fit us all


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 17, 2012)

> > It's their lotion with Salicylic Acid in it. It's suppose to help clear up the roughest of bumps and it really does! But I don't want to use it on the rest of my body so I just apply it to the parts with KP - which is just the back of my arms. My KP is a lot worse in the summer so this stuff allowed me to wear tank tops without feeling like the whole world was staring at the back of my arms. I can get away with not using it everyday in the winter though, so I'll usually switch between the SA lotion and whatever body lotion I have on hand.
> 
> 
> Salicylic acid is the naturally occurring substance from which aspirin is derived, so if you're worried about safety because of substance, you should be okay! Basically, like aspirin, SA helps reduce inflamation and relieve pain which is why it helps with your skin. I don't know a lot about KP so I'm not going to advise you one way or another (especially since I'm not a doctor), but a lot of facial products also have SA so it's very safe and gentle to use and is supposed to help.


 I use Neutrogena and CVS brands of Pink Grapefruit Salicylic Acid Body Wash head to toe and it's awesome. I alternate like every other day between this and whatever other shower gel I have at the moment and I would not give up the SA shower gel for anything. It says for daily use and I don't find it harsh at all. I have found it also helps me not be itchy in the Winter.


----------



## mellee (Nov 17, 2012)

I tried the mascara this morning and all I can say is NO NO NONONO!  It's awful for me.  Veryvery dry, and LashBlast Volume and TheBalm Body Builder, which are the two I have opened right now, both do soverymuch more for me!  Also irritated one of my eyes a bit, so I wonder if a fiber may have tried to get in.


----------



## mellee (Nov 17, 2012)

I also, though, used the dry shampoo, which I never thought I'd have use for.  I wash every day.  Have to. Wake up looking like Einstein in that pic where he's sticking out his tongue, wetting it doesn't help, and if I try it just looks greasy when it dries. 

For some reason, my hair right now is acting all dry and fly away, but looking greasy at the same time some mornings, right after I wash and dry.  I think I'm getting over-conditioned, but I'm using less and not letting them sit like I usually do, but no-go.  So when I had this greasy look today, I used Lulu.  BigBigBigBig help!  Love it!  And the smell's _really _nice!  Don't know if I'd pay $30, but yeah.  I thought I'd be giving this sample to my mum, but nope - I'm enjoying it!

(Now that I'm thinking about this, I got a cleanser to try that leaves a film on the face, almost like a lotion.  I'm using it in the shower, last step.  I wonder if when I'm rinsing that off, I'm running my hands over my hair and getting the film on it...)


----------



## Max88 (Nov 17, 2012)

Got my box today, I received box 6. I was really hoping to get a box with the Mox Lip Butter. I'd be willing to trade anything but the Chuao in my box, even multiple items, for someone's Mox. PM me if interested!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 17, 2012)

Both my Birchboxes finally updated on Birchbox's website yesterday.  Both had shipped a few days ago, even though there was no shipping number updated on the site.  One of them arrived this morning!

I dont know what the box # is, but I rec'd the ModelCo full size mascara, the Mox Botanicals lip butter, the One Love Organics body oil in Chamomile,  Lulu Organics hair powder, and the John Varvatos mens cologne.  I'm happy with this box. 

I think I've pretty happy with everything in the box.  I havent tried the mascara yet. I have really long lashes, so dont know if a mascara with fibers is something I would be interested in, but I'm still excited to try the ModelCo. 

 I recieved the Chantecaille mascara sample last month, and I have to say that is the very best mascara I have ever used.  It does everything a mascara should, and doesnt end up under my eyes. What impresses me most about the Chantecaille mascara is the way it makes my lashes curl.  I dont have to use my eyelash curler with this, and it provides the perfect amount curl.  I wore this mascara to work a couple of days, and I actually recieved a ton of compliments on my "beautiful eyes"!   It's a little pricey for a mascara, but worth every penny.  The next time I purchase a mascara, I'll splurge on the Chantecaille.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 17, 2012)

I tried out the Masqueology cleanser and moisturizer last night. The cleanser was really great! I'd love to buy this, but $32 is kind of crazy. The moisturizer wasn't nearly as good as the cleanser. I loved the scent, but it was just kind of blah.

These samples were one use packets, one of each. I typically have not minded packet samples. They aren't my favorite thing, but in the past I've gotten several that were good for more than one use- 3 Fresh Soy cleanser packets, and 2 Talika eye makeup remover packets. I put them into small containers, and they lasted quite a while. But these Masqueology samples were teeny tiny. I guess because they were extras, but one use really isn't enough to get the full effect of a product. Especially an expensive product.


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 17, 2012)

I got my box today! I am really excited to use my modelco mascara but as previously stated it does kind of look dry but I will have to use it to see if it really is or if thats how its suppost to look. Compared to my other one it looks very dry! But im still excited I got it. If you wanna see whats in my box check out my siggy. I also am loving the little jouer roller ball perfume. Im in love. So pretty


----------



## KatieK (Nov 17, 2012)

My box just came.  I'm pretty happy with it -can't wait to try the chocolate!


----------



## AJCorletto (Nov 17, 2012)

I still do not even have shipping info, it sucks beause my friends and co workers received their boxes a week ago! I will continue to be patient, but it seems like my box wont be here until December..




 I know that they have shipping issues.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just a heads up since bb has been putting DDF in the boxes, my TJ Maxx has TONS of DDF products cheap! A giant bottle of the brightening cleanser I got in my bb was only $12.99. They have eye creams, moisturizers, all the different cleansers, and exfoliators.


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 17, 2012)

Got my box today.





Don't know the number but it had:

Modelco mascara (can't wait to try!)

Hair powder (only think I won't/can't use)

Stila Luminizer in Rose Gold shade (also can't wait to try)

Jouer mini rollerball fragrance (really wanted to try, a bit gardenia-y for me)

Cranberry Soyjoy (just meh - wouldn't repurchase)

All things considered, a win for me. Can't expect to love everything every month!


----------



## ddave (Nov 17, 2012)

Was anyone else really disappointed by the miracle skin transformer vanish (can't remember the name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) sample? I put some on over my moisturizer and under my makeup and my makeup didn't go on smoothly at all...it was super hard to blend. When all was said and done my foundation looked really caked on which is weird because I don't wear a lot of foundation to begin with. I was really looking forward to that sample too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ddave (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm in love with my Oscar Blandi texturizing spray and Atelier Conlogne Rose perfume sample though! Those more than made up for the disappointing primer sample


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally cashed in some points I've been hoarding.  $125 order, plus 20% off for 9 months, minus 1,000 points = free for me!


 excellent score!


----------



## mellee (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! I am really excited to use my modelco mascara but as previously stated it does kind of look dry but I will have to use it to see if it really is or if thats how its suppost to look. Compared to my other one it looks very dry! But im still excited I got it. If you wanna see whats in my box check out my siggy. I also am loving the little jouer roller ball perfume. Im in love. So pretty


Since others loved this mascara and didn't mention the dryness, I'm wondering if the dry ones may be old or defective and therefore not work as well?  I actually double-checked my eyes in the car mirror to see if maybe it looked better in different light, but it didn't even look like I had mascara on!   Since yours was dry, too, I'm curious to know whether it still worked well!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Since others loved this mascara and didn't mention the dryness, I'm wondering if the dry ones may be old or defective and therefore not work as well?  I actually double-checked my eyes in the car mirror to see if maybe it looked better in different light, but it didn't even look like I had mascara on!   Since yours was dry, too, I'm curious to know whether it still worked well!


 I think this particular mascara is just more dry than a "typical" mascara - I LOVE mine but it's definitely dry in comparison to all of the other mascaras I've ever tried.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2012)

Dear Birchbox:  

If you want more shop sales, you might want to consider selling full-sized versions of the items you're sending in your boxes.

Love, 

someone who was thinking about getting a full-sized version of stila illuminator in pink shimmer, but you only carry it in the try-me set while Sephora has the full-sized version.  (On the up side, I have a couple more headed to me in other Birchboxes, so maybe I'll get lucky and get more of this shade in those boxes.)


----------



## mellee (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dear Birchbox:
> 
> ...


 I think they have Kitten instead of the pink, but they do have them:  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/stila-all-over-shimmer-liquid-luminizer


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

I used some of my Birchbox points to get the bath cupcakes.  OMG they are so so cute!  I snapped a bunch of photos and hubby was standing there watching me until he realized you can't eat them, lol, then he made a sad face and slumped away.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they have Kitten instead of the pink, but they do have them:  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/stila-all-over-shimmer-liquid-luminizer


 The problem is that I specifically want the pink, not the kitten/rose gold/bronze.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

I also used my BB points to order chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  The Chuao pods came in a cute red gift box.  I'm so glad I ordered two because I'm giving one away and keeping the other to sample these delicious flavors with hubby.





The large chocolate Potato chip bar I ordered expires 11/19/12 and was definitely past it's prime, lol.  It was hard, broken, whitish and ugly.  I emailed Birchbox so hopefully they can refund my points or replace the bar with a fresh one.  I will let you know what they say.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also used my BB points to order chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  The Chuao pods came in a cute red gift box.  I'm so glad I ordered two because I'm giving one away and keeping the other to sample these delicious flavors with hubby.
> 
> ...


 The presentation looks great..but not the bar..I hope they send a new one out to you ASAP


----------



## Canny Charlene (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used some of my Birchbox points to get the bath cupcakes.  OMG they are so so cute!  I snapped a bunch of photos and hubby was standing there watching me until he realized you can eat them, lol, then he made a sad face and slumped away


 lol they do look really good..


----------



## JessP (Nov 17, 2012)

> I used some of my Birchbox points to get the bath cupcakes.Â  OMG they are so so cute!Â  I snapped a bunch of photos and hubby was standing there watching me until he realized you can eat them, lol, then he made a sad face and slumped away.


 Haha that's cute about your hubs lol. I can totally see this happening, someone waiting to "try" one of these cupcakes - they do look delicious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2012)

I am sick.  I am broke.  I see COLOR CLUB HOLOS!  I have used my points.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The problem is that I specifically want the pink, not the kitten/rose gold/bronze.


 Sephora has the Stila kit for 10.00. It was recently restocked.

I am thinking about picking up the Stila luminizer set as a gift...but haven't tried them myself.

What did you all think of them?

How small are they?

How do they compare to other aluminizes?

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sephora has the Stila kit for 10.00. It was recently restocked.
> 
> ...


 To piggy  back off of that, what does one DO with a luminizer?


----------



## mb214 (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sephora has the Stila kit for 10.00. It was recently restocked.
> 
> ...


 I got the rose gold Stila one. I like it. But it's very subtle, which is great for me, because i hate glittery looks. So, I think the Sephora one is a steal. But if you want a more prominent luminizer I would go with a different brand, but if you want just a subtle shine the Stila ones are good

Edit: it brightens/highlights. So I dab it in my eyelid crease, but you can put it where ever...mix it in with your foundation, place a dab below your browbone or on your cheeks


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 17, 2012)

I am in Paso Robles visiting family, and found the New Packaged Chuao Chocolate Bars. 

had to get some. Got the Potato Chip, the Bread and Sea Salt and another brand Dark Chocolate bacon. 

nomnomnomnom. I love salty chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To piggy  back off of that, what does one DO with a luminizer?


Here is a chart from BB about where to put luminizer/highlighter:

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/24224204212/how-to-contour-your-face-like-a-celebrity

The cheekbones and middle of the forehead are the most important places, imo. I also put it on my eyelids and in the inside corners of each eye, unless I am wearing an eyeshadow there.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mb214* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the rose gold Stila one. I like it. But it's very subtle, which is great for me, because i hate glittery looks. So, I think the Sephora one is a steal. But if you want a more prominent luminizer I would go with a different brand, but if you want just a subtle shine the Stila ones are good
> 
> Edit: it brightens/highlights. So I dab it in my eyelid crease, but you can put it where ever...mix it in with your foundation, place a dab below your browbone or on your cheeks


 Thanks for your feedback...it sounds perfect!!!!! I much prefer a more subtle shimmery look than an overly glittery one. Adding to shopping cart ASAP!!!!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 17, 2012)

I really love the Atlier Rose perfume, it starts out all 'grandmother and earl grey tea on a Sunday afternoon with lace curtain' but then it just blooms into a full vibrant elegant, sumptuous garden, makes hanging out in front of the computer for hours on end sending out job applications, nearly a spa-like experience... 

I purchased an annual subscription to BB in early May, so November is either my 6th or 7th month and I've not seen a coupon hit my e-mail.  I've left a VM for BB.  Does anyone know what's the usual coupon for the 6-month mark?  Or do annual subscribers not get a coupon?

Can we use a coupon with points?  Thank you!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really love the Atlier Rose perfume, it starts out all 'grandmother and earl grey tea on a Sunday afternoon with lace curtain' but then it just blooms into a full vibrant elegant, sumptuous garden, makes hanging out in front of the computer for hours on end sending out job applications, nearly a spa-like experience...
> 
> ...


 I have received a coupon every 3 months for 20% off.  Check your Spam folder and contact Birchbox if you don't find it there.  I have had no problem using the 20% coupon and points.


----------



## LAtPoly (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in Paso Robles visiting family, and found the New Packaged Chuao Chocolate Bars.
> 
> ...


 That's where I live!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Enjoying the rain, eh?

So...where did you find the chocolate?  Do share!  I'll be heading to San Luis on Monday...maybe it'll be on my way!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's where I live!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Enjoying the rain, eh?
> 
> So...where did you find the chocolate?  Do share!  I'll be heading to San Luis on Monday...maybe it'll be on my way!


 My family has been vacationing here-ish for about 25 years (since my birth, haha). It's my favorite place in the world. Downtown San Luis Obispo is awesome.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was anyone else really disappointed by the miracle skin transformer vanish (can't remember the name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) sample? I put some on over my moisturizer and under my makeup and my makeup didn't go on smoothly at all...it was super hard to blend. When all was said and done my foundation looked really caked on which is weird because I don't wear a lot of foundation to begin with. I was really looking forward to that sample too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't have that problem at all.  Do I think it is worth almost 60 bucks --&gt; no.  I went easy on it though (I hate using a sample in one shot).  I also thought it worked nicely with BB cream over it.  Perhaps the foundation is too thick to go with it. Try a BB cream and see if it goes any better for ya.


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 17, 2012)

So excited!!! Got my box today even though none of my shipping info ever updated and it's the exact one that I wanted! 






I couldn't be happier with everything:

Oscar Blandi Spray

ModelCO Mascara

The "pillow box" with Viva la Juicy "La Fleur" and the One Love Rose Body Serum inside

$15 off coupon for Chromatic Gallerie 

Soyjoy bar

My one love serum wasted some but not much and yes, the mascara is BEYOND dry. I used it once today and I honestly can't tell the difference from my maybelline falsies but I did forget to rotate the wand to pick up the fibers so I'll see if it gets any better once I do that


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was anyone else really disappointed by the miracle skin transformer vanish (can't remember the name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) sample? I put some on over my moisturizer and under my makeup and my makeup didn't go on smoothly at all...it was super hard to blend. When all was said and done my foundation looked really caked on which is weird because I don't wear a lot of foundation to begin with. I was really looking forward to that sample too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


    I finally received my box #3 today, and my Miracle Skin Transformer was missing... boo..



.. I emailed them in hopes that they still have the product to send to

   me versus crediting me points....


----------



## sillylilly05 (Nov 17, 2012)

So do we not get 10 points for feedback anymore??????????? What the heck!!


----------



## Lainy (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So do we not get 10 points for feedback anymore??????????? What the heck!!


I left feedback last night and got 10 points for each item.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I left feedback last night and got 10 points for each item.


 To build on this:  The "Feedback" button is gone and has been replaced by the "Write a review" link.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 17, 2012)

> I also used my BB points to order chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.Â  The Chuao pods came in a cute red gift box.Â  I'm so glad I ordered two because I'm giving one away and keeping the other to sample these delicious flavors with hubby.
> 
> The large chocolate Potato chip bar I ordered expires 11/19/12 and was definitely past it's prime, lol.Â  It was hard, broken, whitish and ugly.Â  I emailed Birchbox so hopefully they can refund my points or replace the bar with a fresh one.Â  I will let you know what they say.


 The box is so cute! This might be a fun addition as a Christmas gift for my step dad that has everything.. It's out of stock on BB, do you guys know of anywhere else that sell these?


----------



## Lainy (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The box is so cute! This might be a fun addition as a Christmas gift for my step dad that has everything.. It's out of stick on BB, do you guys know of anywhere else that sells these?


After I saw the post I went to birchbox and tried to buy them too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went to the Chuao Chocolatier website and shipping is like 10 dollars for one bar.... no thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My family has been vacationing here-ish for about 25 years (since my birth, haha). It's my favorite place in the world. Downtown San Luis Obispo is awesome.


 My username probably makes more sense... I'm a Cal POLY grad (and worked there for over 6 years but left to start-up my own business recently).  My name starts with an L so I went with "L" At Poly a looonnnggg time ago.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 17, 2012)

> Just a heads up since bb has been putting DDF in the boxes, my TJ Maxx has TONS of DDF products cheap! A giant bottle of the brightening cleanser I got in my bb was only $12.99. They have eye creams, moisturizers, all the different cleansers, and exfoliators.


 Yes, I picked up a giant DDF Brightening Cleanser there. My TJ Maxx also typically has AHAVA, Shiseido, Essie, theBalm, Color Club, Stri-Vectin, and Philosophy. The selection is hit or miss, of course. But I highly recommend checking TJ Maxx or Marshall's (if you have them nearby) before investing in these types of brands.


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I picked up a giant DDF Brightening Cleanser there. My TJ Maxx also typically has AHAVA, Shiseido, Essie, theBalm, Color Club, Stri-Vectin, and Philosophy. The selection is hit or miss, of course. But I highly recommend checking TJ Maxx or Marshall's (if you have them nearby) before investing in these types of brands.


i had been searching for the brightening cleanser since some of you ladies mentioned it and ive been staking tj maxx every few days (its across the street from my work) and i finally found it today!!!!

but do check the expiration dates on them!!!! several of the eye cremes were expired by 5-6 months!!!


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 18, 2012)

So how do the gift subs work??? I have 50 bucks worth of points and I want to cancel my sub and maybe have better luck with a gift sub from me, to me....

No matter how many times I re-set my profile I keep getting junk...so lost faith for this account. 

I know at first people get a welcome box right? But it says the first box will ship on November 28th and second box will ship January 10th. Why november? Does that mean 'd get a november welcome box? Should I just wait till December?


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So do we not get 10 points for feedback anymore??????????? What the heck!!


 They replaced the feedback button with write a review. A bit confusing, I know.


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i had been searching for the brightening cleanser since some of you ladies mentioned it and ive been staking tj maxx every few days (its across the street from my work) and i finally found it today!!!!
> ...


 WOAH! Did you report to the manager that the items were expired? That's mortifying, I'll be checking the makeup that I buy from now on


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So how do the gift subs work??? I have 50 bucks worth of points and I want to cancel my sub and maybe have better luck with a gift sub from me, to me....
> 
> ...


 The first box would ship in November because that's the month you're trying to start in, as long as there's still ample time left in the month then that's when your subscription would start. You can always wait until December to come around but keep in mind, the stuff in the welcome box is often different from the things that they send in the regular boxes for that month so don't necessarily let that discourage you.

If you hate the items that you keep getting in your boxes then maybe try erasing all of your profile info and see what they send then. The downside to that is though, you're most likely going to receive things that don't cater to your specific needs. BB is tricky like that, trying to find the right "profile", I think honesty is the best policy when it comes to that though. If there are certain things that you don't want to receive, like skincare for example then try taking that off.


----------



## xoxoelyse (Nov 18, 2012)

To th ladies who got the olo, what scent did you get and do you recommend the scent? I got the Chamomile and love it and am going to buy one but am not sure if I would like another more I'm thinking maybe rose


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *msdollfaced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The first box would ship in November because that's the month you're trying to start in, as long as there's still ample time left in the month then that's when your subscription would start. You can always wait until December to come around but keep in mind, the stuff in the welcome box is often different from the things that they send in the regular boxes for that month so don't necessarily let that discourage you.
> 
> If you hate the items that you keep getting in your boxes then maybe try erasing all of your profile info and see what they send then. The downside to that is though, you're most likely going to receive things that don't cater to your specific needs. BB is tricky like that, trying to find the right "profile", I think honesty is the best policy when it comes to that though. If there are certain things that you don't want to receive, like skincare for example then try taking that off.


 ok that makes sense thank you. Though the welcome box this month is a pretty good one, i'll probably hold off since I want a december box. I haven't even recieved my box 2 yet so no need for back to back boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 18, 2012)

Anyone else hate Sundays during Birchbox delivery time?


----------



## OiiO (Nov 18, 2012)

I hate Sundays during any beauty box delivery time 







> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else hate Sundays during Birchbox delivery time?


----------



## sammajamma (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i had been searching for the brightening cleanser since some of you ladies mentioned it and ive been staking tj maxx every few days (its across the street from my work) and i finally found it today!!!!
> ...


 how much were they selling the DDF for?! I'm keeping my eye out for when mine runs out


----------



## mermaidly (Nov 18, 2012)

I got box #3, and I like it a little better than I thought I would, though some of it is still disappointing. The chocolate was actually really good - maybe the best part of the box, and I'm not sure if that's funny or sad. I got the potato chip kind, which is good because I was really afraid I'd get the bacon and wouldn't even be able to eat it. 

The Stila luminizer *would* have been awesome, had they sent me a better shade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even though my profile indicates that I'm extremely fair, they sent BRONZE. Ugh. Thankfully there isn't much color payoff and it's mostly just shimmer, but it does look the tiniest bit orangey against my cool-toned, really pale skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It does blend well, and the sample size is awesome; I just wish they would have sent the pink or rose gold. I feel like it would have made more sense for my skin tone. 

The Oscar Blandi I can't use at all. It's probably the biggest disappointment. I have really thick, wavy hair that can get frizzy/fluffy, so the last thing I need is texture or volume. I *think* that this is also indicated in my beauty profile, so I'm not sure why they sent me this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Atelier Rose Anonyme perfume is just lovely. I have other rose perfumes, but they're more true rose and this is more complex, which I can appreciate! It's a darker, really sexy scent. I love it a lot, but I just can't justify spending $75 for the smallest size...maybe I can save up my points for it. 

The Miracle Skin Transformer didn't do much for me, I'm afraid. Well, okay, it had pros and cons, but the cons outweigh the pros, I think. Benefit's Porefessional does a much better job at concealing pores (for me anyway), and I'm 24, so I don't really have fine lines or dark spots yet. The one good thing it did was, when I applied it all over my face, it did make my foundation go on a little smoother. I just feel like, for me, it's not worth the $50. There are probably better primers out there, especially if you don't have aging concerns. Maybe it works better for those, but like I said, I'm not there yet - and since that's one of the big selling points for the product, I'm surprised BB sent it to me at all. 

I keep toying with the idea of cancelling my subscription and switching to something like Ipsy, but then I'm afraid the Birchboxes would suddenly get wonderful as soon as I did. And there's always ONE product I do like. Plus, I love the points system and I'm trying to save up for some things on my wishlist. We'll see, we'll see. The 3-month coupon code was nice; I just got an Atelier Rose Anonyme soap (much cheaper than the perfume, and I am so going to look forward to every shower, haha) and a Benefit Erase Paste. &lt;3


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Nov 18, 2012)

> I got box #3, and I like it a little better than I thought I would, though some of it is still disappointing. The chocolate was actually really good - maybe the best part of the box, and I'm not sure if that's funny or sad. I got the potato chip kind, which is good because I was really afraid I'd get the bacon and wouldn't even be able to eat it.Â  The Stila luminizer *would* have been awesome, had they sent me a better shade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even though my profile indicates that I'm extremely fair, they sent BRONZE. Ugh. Thankfully there isn't much color payoff and it's mostly just shimmer, but it does look the tiniest bit orangey against my cool-toned, really pale skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It does blend well, and the sample size is awesome; I just wish they would have sent the pink or rose gold. I feel like it would have made more sense for my skin tone.Â  The Oscar Blandi I can't use at all. It's probably the biggest disappointment. I have really thick, wavy hair that can get frizzy/fluffy, so the last thing I need is texture or volume. I *think* that this is also indicated in my beauty profile, so I'm not sure why they sent me this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Atelier Rose Anonyme perfume is just lovely. I have other rose perfumes, but they're more true rose and this is more complex, which I can appreciate! It's a darker, really sexy scent. I love it a lot, but I just can't justify spending $75 for the smallest size...maybe I can save up my points for it.Â  The Miracle Skin Transformer didn't do much for me, I'm afraid. Well, okay, it had pros and cons, but the cons outweigh the pros, I think. Benefit's Porefessional does a much better job at concealing pores (for me anyway), and I'm 24, so I don't really have fine lines or dark spots yet. The one good thing it did was, when I applied it all over my face, it did make my foundation go on a little smoother. I just feel like, for me, it's not worth the $50. There are probably better primers out there, especially if you don't have aging concerns. Maybe it works better for those, but like I said, I'm not there yet - and since that's one of the big selling points for the product, I'm surprised BB sent it to me at all.Â  I keep toying with the idea of cancelling my subscription and switching to something like Ipsy, but then I'm afraid the Birchboxes would suddenly get wonderful as soon as I did. And there's always ONE product I do like. Plus, I love the points system and I'm trying to save up for some things on my wishlist. We'll see, we'll see. The 3-month coupon code was nice; I just got an Atelier Rose Anonyme soap (much cheaper than the perfume, and I am so going to look forward to every shower, haha) and a Benefit Erase Paste. &lt;3


 Sometimes I wonder about the whole profile thing. I've only been with Birchbox since May, so I don't have as much experience with it as others. My first few months were perfect. I felt like everything seemed to fit my profile in one way or another. Now I feel like I'm just getting random stuff thrown together. I know people (or maybe mostly Birchbox) say if you don't like what you get, change your profile. That would make sense if I felt like every box was a miss. But I used to get boxes that I felt actually fit what I had on my profile, not so much anymore. And I have never changed profile. I wonder if they have different people deciding what goes into certain boxes now?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sometimes I wonder about the whole profile thing. I've only been with Birchbox since May, so I don't have as much experience with it as others. My first few months were perfect. I felt like everything seemed to fit my profile in one way or another. Now I feel like I'm just getting random stuff thrown together. I know people (or maybe mostly Birchbox) say if you don't like what you get, change your profile. That would make sense if I felt like every box was a miss. But I used to get boxes that I felt actually fit what I had on my profile, not so much anymore. And I have never changed profile. I wonder if they have different people deciding what goes into certain boxes now?


 I got the Oscar Blandi as well when I literally have enough curly and EXTREMELY thick hair for 3 people. The switching profiles may be useful to an extent, but in my case it's kind of hard to change my profile to exclude volumizing products when it's already what it should be doing. Plus I think it's a bit ridiculous that we would have to "adjust" our profiles to things that are necessarily not true just to get stuff that we SHOULD be getting based on our real profiles. Sometimes I really do think they have too many of a particular shade and too little of other shades (like the Jouer MMT from a few months ago) so they just go and just dump it in a single box # across the board, and then give a lame excuse like "oh we sent it for contouring!!" when people email to complain.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 18, 2012)

I hate Sundays for any delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I ordered something on Thursday with Amazon "two day shipping", and it's coming on Tuesday :/.



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate Sundays during any beauty box delivery time


 Still haven't even gotten my shipping notification. This is kinda ridiculous. I ordered something from BB when the hurricane happened, and it got here over a week ago. I doubt it will get here any time this week bc of Thanksgiving. It'll probably get here like, Saturday or Monday at the earliest :/.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 18, 2012)

Went to cash in my points and use my code and noticed that the Color Club Holo descriptions are mixed up, the wrong name is with the wrong color description.  I couldn't decide which I wanted, so I guess I'm letting them choose for me, depending on if the warehouse is mixed up too.


----------



## injectionenvy (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol... So I walked by my fiance and sat next to him on the couch and he gets all excited and says "Something smells good! Did you do something that smells good?" So I told him I used a sample from my BB (the Masqueology 7D Moisture Cream) but that the full size was $68, so that probably wasn't going to happen. Then he says "Christmas gift ideas!" Lol.. that was easy. Unfortunately it was only a foil packet, and 2 time use really isn't enough for me to know if it's really worth all that much. What did anyone else think of this stuff?


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 18, 2012)

I noticed that in the little gift suggestion "magazine" that came with my box that there is a "Deluxe" Annual Subscription for $200.  I couldn't find any information about it on the Birchbox site, does anyone know what this is about??


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Went to cash in my points and use my code and noticed that the Color Club Holo descriptions are mixed up, the wrong name is with the wrong color description.  I couldn't decide which I wanted, so I guess I'm letting them choose for me, depending on if the warehouse is mixed up too.


 Heh.  I just went for one of each!  I have a feeling I'm not going to like the pink one *at all*, but I had to buy (well, redeem points for) it anyway because, duh, *holo*!  And I do love a-england's pink holo (Princess Tears, I think).  And if I don't like it, I can probably easily rehome it.


----------



## Cathie (Nov 18, 2012)

If anyone wants to trade their Jouer rollerball for my Atelier Rose  or their pink or rose Stila shimmer for my bronze..just message me..thanx


----------



## karenX (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that in the little gift suggestion "magazine" that came with my box that there is a "Deluxe" Annual Subscription for $200.  I couldn't find any information about it on the Birchbox site, does anyone know what this is about??


  I was wondering about this as well. I wonder if maybe it's a subscription to both men and women boxes?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering about this as well. I wonder if maybe it's a subscription to both men and women boxes?


 I don't think so because they have separate deluxe subscriptions for men and women.  The women's is $200, and the men's is $250.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if you still get %-off-codes after you passed your 1st year? So, i.e. would someone get a code after 15 months too? Just wondering because I'll have another $30 in points next month, and my 15 month anniversary is coming up, and I'm trying to tell myself to wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you still get %-off-codes after you passed your 1st year? So, i.e. would someone get a code after 15 months too? Just wondering because I'll have another $30 in points next month, and my 15 month anniversary is coming up, and I'm trying to tell myself to wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think someone mentioned earlier that the codes stop after 9 months. At your one year you should get a key chain and then after that you just have to wait for their normal promos. suckkkks.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 18, 2012)

I just bought a lulu organics package on amazon.com.  If I don't get a certain item that I'm dying to sample, I go somewhere else and get it anyway.  I had a couple of amazon gift cards to use and I got a ruby mint lip balm, lavender &amp; oatmeal soap, and a jasmine scented hair powder with free shipping.  I'm really into organic beauty products and I can't get enough of the sprout lip balm from the goop box.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My username probably makes more sense... I'm a Cal POLY grad (and worked there for over 6 years but left to start-up my own business recently).  My name starts with an L so I went with "L" At Poly a looonnnggg time ago.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was on campus today visiting my brother (sophomore chem major) plus like a dozen of the kids I graduated with are now seniors there. I probably know 35 kids across 4 years that went to Poly. Really popular choice from my area. I had never been before. Awesome campus.



> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's where I live!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Enjoying the rain, eh?
> 
> So...where did you find the chocolate?  Do share!  I'll be heading to San Luis on Monday...maybe it'll be on my way!


 Powell's next to the park and the movie theater, my grandfather's law firm used to be in the same building. They live in Hidden Valley Ranch in Templeton, we were up visiting for the weekend. 

And ahahha my dad always compares Cal Poly to Berkeley and is like oh its always soooo sunny where your brother is, and so gloomy where you are, and my first time visiting cal poly and what do you know, the Bay Area weather followed me there.



> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My family has been vacationing here-ish for about 25 years (since my birth, haha). It's my favorite place in the world. Downtown San Luis Obispo is awesome.


 Love it.  My Grandma and Grandpa own 50 acres up in Hidden Valley Ranch in Templeton. Love coming down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think someone mentioned earlier that the codes stop after 9 months. At your one year you should get a key chain and then after that you just have to wait for their normal promos. suckkkks.


 Boooooo, yeah, I did get the key chain already along with my code... . Well, maybe they'll have some sort of of promo going on around the holidays...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boooooo, yeah, I did get the key chain already along with my code... . Well, maybe they'll have some sort of of promo going on around the holidays...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Last year, in November/December, they had:


Spend $40 and get a free Birchbox to give to someone
Double to triple points (for one day only, send $50 and get 100 points, $100 gets 250 points, $150 gets 400 points, and $250 gets 750 points)
$20 gift code (I can't find the email this was from, so I'm not sure whether there was a minimum purchase or not)

One thing they used to do:  They would designate one item as that month's best-seller, and you would get an additional 50 points if you bought it.  In January, they changed this to just getting bonus points for that month's products -- and in January, it was spend $100 and get 200 points, but now it's spend $35 and get 70 points.  And then they kicked in free shipping for October's *brands* (not just *items*) the last week the October boxes were in our profiles, and then they added the bonus section to the shop.  They're changing things up all the time to try to encourage us to spend money in the store, and I'm wondering what they're going to come up with next.


----------



## Jwls750 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm not sure how to figure out which box I have(can't find Zadidoll's post) but I have the one with:

LaFresh makeup remover wipes, Mox Botanicals Lip Butter, ModelCo Fibre LashEXTEND mascara, Oscar Blondi volume spray(travel size), John Varvatos Artisan perfume

I don't like anything in this box, so I'd be willing to trade if anyone is interested. Otherwise all items are going into my tradelist when I receive the box(should get it this week sometime)


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 18, 2012)

I haven't received my box yet, the tracking shows its supposed to be here on Wednesday, not sure how to tell which box I am getting but its the one with the mascara, a hair mask, OLO serum, chocolate, and a perfume sample. I have been wanting to try the lulu organics hair powder for ages but never seem to get it in my box. I can't wait to try the mascara but would be willing to trade anything else for the hair powder. Is anyone interested?


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 18, 2012)

> I haven't received my box yet, the tracking shows its supposed to be here on Wednesday, not sure how to tell which box I am getting but its the one with the mascara, a hair mask, OLO serum, chocolate, and a perfume sample. I have been wanting to try the lulu organics hair powder for ages but never seem to get it in my box. I can't wait to try the mascara but would be willing to trade anything else for the hair powder. Is anyone interested?


 As long as the body serum isn't the rose scent I have a hair powder to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure how to figure out which box I have(can't find Zadidoll's post) but I have the one with:
> 
> ...


 I'm getting box 1 (waiting for a shipping confirmation) &amp; I'm willing to trade anything (even multiple items) except the Kiehl's for the mascara (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2013/nov2012box1). Please PM me if you're interested.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 18, 2012)

That would be fantastic! I will let you know the scent when I get my box : )


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't received my box yet, the tracking shows its supposed to be here on Wednesday, not sure how to tell which box I am getting but its the one with the mascara, a hair mask, OLO serum, chocolate, and a perfume sample. I have been wanting to try the lulu organics hair powder for ages but never seem to get it in my box. I can't wait to try the mascara but would be willing to trade anything else for the hair powder. Is anyone interested?


 They have a travel sized lulu organics hair powder in jasmine and lavender scents on amazon and on their websites. the shipping is only $2 if you get it straight from their company.  http://www.luluorganicsnyc.com/hairpowder.html


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 18, 2012)

> They have a travel sized lulu organics hair powder in jasmine and lavender scents on amazon and on their websites. the shipping is only $2 if you get it straight from their company. Â http://www.luluorganicsnyc.com/hairpowder.html


 Thank you!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!!!


 You're welcome! I've been changing my profile around so many times to see if I would ever get the powder and I haven't.  With my luck, it might show up in next month's box, lol


----------



## mermaidly (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Oscar Blandi as well when I literally have enough curly and EXTREMELY thick hair for 3 people. The switching profiles may be useful to an extent, but in my case it's kind of hard to change my profile to exclude volumizing products when it's already what it should be doing. Plus I think it's a bit ridiculous that we would have to "adjust" our profiles to things that are necessarily not true just to get stuff that we SHOULD be getting based on our real profiles. Sometimes I really do think they have too many of a particular shade and too little of other shades (like the Jouer MMT from a few months ago) so they just go and just dump it in a single box # across the board, and then give a lame excuse like "oh we sent it for contouring!!" when people email to complain.


 Yep, I got the Jouer MMT in Linen, and didn't even realize how bad it looked until Jouer sent me a sample of the Porcelain and I realized that the Linen looked totally orange in comparison. Thank goodness for Jouer and their amazing willingness to send out samples! I ordered a full-size tube of the Porcelain and that's been my foundation ever since. I'm glad Birchbox introduced me to the brand and everything, and I realize that my skin tone is difficult to match product with because I *am* so incredibly pale (literally, like PALE pale, like ghost pale, but I don't tan because I want to love the skin I was born with and work with what I've got, lol). But I feel like I indicated that in my profile and the least they can do is send me the lightest shade available. It's cool if I try a sample and don't end up digging it because of the formula or scent or texture or whatever, because that's the point of BB, to try out new things and see if you like them. But if I can't even use a sample at all because Birchbox ignored my profile...that kind of just sucks. :/


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2012)

OMG I want this set by Lulu Organics even though they have a cheaper set on their (Lulu's) website:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brands/lulu-organics/lulu-organics-holiday-tote

If only I had 700 birchbox points, lol


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2012)

> You're welcome! I've been changing my profile around so many times to see if I would ever get the powder and I haven't. Â With my luck, it might show up in next month's box, lol


 I think dry shampoo is either something you love (and use every day) or just have no use for. Its my "if you were stranded on a deserted island" product for sure. I've been using


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2012)

> You're welcome! I've been changing my profile around so many times to see if I would ever get the powder and I haven't. Â With my luck, it might show up in next month's box, lol


 Oops! Pressed reply on accident! I have been using dry shampoo for YEARS I remember when I would ask places if they carried it and get funny looks, way back when the only company that I knew made it was Bumble and Bumble. B and B is actually my absolute favorite but its too damn expensive at 38 bucks a bottle and I use it daily for volume so it lasts 3 to 4 weeks if I am lucky! So I am shopping around trying to find another dry shampoo that I love (tried so many). The B and B is an aerosol and doesnt last long so I am hoping that the LuLu one works great and I love it since its an actual powder it should last longer.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2012)

> OMG I want this set by Lulu Organics even though they have a cheaper set on their (Lulu's) website: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/brands/lulu-organics/lulu-organics-holiday-tote If only I had 700 birchbox points, lol


 I was eyeing that also! But I just cashed in my points for a second BB sub!


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, I got the Jouer MMT in Linen, and didn't even realize how bad it looked until Jouer sent me a sample of the Porcelain and I realized that the Linen looked totally orange in comparison. Thank goodness for Jouer and their amazing willingness to send out samples! I ordered a full-size tube of the Porcelain and that's been my foundation ever since. I'm glad Birchbox introduced me to the brand and everything, and I realize that my skin tone is difficult to match product with because I *am* so incredibly pale (literally, like PALE pale, like ghost pale, but I don't tan because I want to love the skin I was born with and work with what I've got, lol). But I feel like I indicated that in my profile and the least they can do is send me the lightest shade available. It's cool if I try a sample and don't end up digging it because of the formula or scent or texture or whatever, because that's the point of BB, to try out new things and see if you like them. But if I can't even use a sample at all because Birchbox ignored my profile...that kind of just sucks. :/


 Another super-pale girl here who refuses to tan; I wear SPF on my face every day. However, when I do find a foundation (or BB cream, since I've given up foundation) that is light enough for me, it either covers any color that is naturally in my cheeks or doesn't provide enough coverage, so I do wear blush. I was interested in trying the Jouer MMT, though. I didn't see any in Porcelain on the trade threads.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Nov 19, 2012)

> Oops! Pressed reply on accident! I have been using dry shampoo for YEARS I remember when I would ask places if they carried it and get funny looks, way back when the only company that I knew made it was Bumble and Bumble. B and B is actually my absolute favorite but its too damn expensive at 38 bucks a bottle and I use it daily for volume so it lasts 3 to 4 weeks if I am lucky! So I am shopping around trying to find another dry shampoo that I love (tried so many). The B and B is an aerosol and doesnt last long so I am hoping that the LuLu one works great and I love it since its an actual powder it should last longer.


 Suave makes an aerosol dry shampoo that is actually awesome! It smells good too. I was skeptical but I figured for $2.50 why not, right? I'm on my 3rd can in 4 months.


----------



## MissMonica (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Suave makes an aerosol dry shampoo that is actually awesome! It smells good too. I was skeptical but I figured for $2.50 why not, right? I'm on my 3rd can in 4 months.


 Ditto on the Suave.  It's one of my favorite products.


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 19, 2012)

grrrrrrrr.... i live in illinois, and i just checked my tracking and saw this

it was in illinois.... and somehow went to california??? lol

Date/Time
Event Name
Location
18 Nov 2012 12:13 Package processed by local post office
BELL GARDENS, CA 15 Nov 2012 18:42 Package processed by local post office
FOREST PARK, IL 15 Nov 2012 18:13 Package processed by local post office
FOREST PARK, IL 15 Nov 2012 12:33 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
FOREST PARK, IL Date
Description
Location
Nov 15 2012 Ready for post office entry Carol Stream, IL Nov 15 2012 Package received by dest MI facility Carol Stream, IL Nov 14 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Nov 13 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Nov 13 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 19, 2012)

where the HELL is my box, BB?! still no tracking update, confirmation, nada.  Thanks for making me feel like a forgotten customer.  But my purchase at the shop was made, sent confirmation of order, shipping updates AND i received the package all within like 3 days...


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't get dry shampoo to work for me.. I've tried suave and Oscar Blandi.. But not the Lulu powder.. I looked good right after but doesn't last long. Do I not sure enough?? Too much? Gah.. I wish it would work!


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> grrrrrrrr.... i live in illinois, and i just checked my tracking and saw this
> 
> ...


 Hey....at least you got shipping information!  Guess what has yet to update in my account settings?  Gee Crystal, the BB Customer Service Wonder, I guess we have different definitions of "very very soon!"  If I don't see anything by noon tomorrow, I'm going to call...........again.


----------



## Rochellena (Nov 19, 2012)

I really loved my box this month. I hadn't hated the last couple of months, but they had been just ok for me, and BB was starting to lose it's shine. This month was really great though. I got Box 3, and while not everything worked for me (the stila in bronze is not at all compatible for my palest of the pale skin but was a nice eye color), I was really excited to try several new things, and thought the sample sizes were perfect. It got me all reinvigorated excited for next month. BRING ON DECEMBER!


----------



## Loladevil (Nov 19, 2012)

Well even though I've had my tracking number for well over a week it hasn't updated. Just checked the birchbox site and see my box has changed from box 11 to box 1, I'm disappointed, wanted the full sized mascara and the texturizing stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Well even though I've had my tracking number for well over a week it hasn't updated. Just checked the birchbox site and see my box has changed from box 11 to box 1, I'm disappointed, wanted the full sized mascara and the texturizing stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh no! Not the punishment box. I guess this is their leftover box smh


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can't get dry shampoo to work for me.. I've tried suave and Oscar Blandi.. But not the Lulu powder.. I looked good right after but doesn't last long. Do I not sure enough?? Too much? Gah.. I wish it would work!


 Suave is crap (in my opinion) and Oscar Blandi is meh... try the Bumble and Bumble it's amazing!  I also like the big sexy hair dry shampoo which is a bit more affordable.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Suave makes an aerosol dry shampoo that is actually awesome! It smells good too. I was skeptical but I figured for $2.50 why not, right? I'm on my 3rd can in 4 months.


 The Suave didn't do much for me.. but thanks : )


----------



## gingerjenny (Nov 19, 2012)

my box changed from 11 to 1 too. I'm pissed! I got a tracking number on the 9th of november. It hasnt moved and now this!? I reallly wanted to try the mascara. Now I feel like i"m getting the punishment box too.


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 19, 2012)

I've tried a buunch of different aerosol dry shampoos, and I didn't like any of them--they just made my hair feel grimy, like I sprayed a bunch of hairspray in my hair or something. some did (very) temporarily work, but they made my hair crunchy  and sticky.

you could try using corn starch, as that's the main ingredient in the Lulu powder. just pat it onto your scalp, let it sit a few minutes, and thoroughly shake out. I googled DIY dry shampoos, and a bunch of people recommended baking cocoa for dark hair--it actually works, for me at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. you'll never get something that actually cleans your hair, but at the very least it'll reduce the appearance of oily hair.



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't get dry shampoo to work for me.. I've tried suave and Oscar Blandi.. But not the Lulu powder.. I looked good right after but doesn't last long. Do I not sure enough?? Too much? Gah.. I wish it would work!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermaidly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, I got the Jouer MMT in Linen, and didn't even realize how bad it looked until Jouer sent me a sample of the Porcelain and I realized that the Linen looked totally orange in comparison. Thank goodness for Jouer and their amazing willingness to send out samples! I ordered a full-size tube of the Porcelain and that's been my foundation ever since. I'm glad Birchbox introduced me to the brand and everything, and I realize that my skin tone is difficult to match product with because I *am* so incredibly pale (literally, like PALE pale, like ghost pale, but I don't tan because I want to love the skin I was born with and work with what I've got, lol). But I feel like I indicated that in my profile and the least they can do is send me the lightest shade available. It's cool if I try a sample and don't end up digging it because of the formula or scent or texture or whatever, because that's the point of BB, to try out new things and see if you like them. But if I can't even use a sample at all because Birchbox ignored my profile...that kind of just sucks. :/


 I got it in hazel and it left a dark brown streak on my arm when I swatched it. I emailed Jouer asking if they could send me a sample of Linen and they agreed, but it's been 2 months and I never got anything.. I was a little bummed but I don't actually really even use any sort of foundation - I just wanted to at least try a shade that would work on my skin though because I'd heard such great things about it. My skin tone is also difficult to match but like you, I wish Birchbox would at least make an EFFORT to try and get it halfway right instead of just sending whatever they feel like and then making crap excuses up.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can't get dry shampoo to work for me.. I've tried suave and Oscar Blandi.. But not the Lulu powder.. I looked good right after but doesn't last long. Do I not sure enough?? Too much? Gah.. I wish it would work!


 I know how you feel! I would love nothing more to get a truly awesome dry shampoo but nothing I've used yet has become my "holy grail" product.



> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Suave is crap (in my opinion) and Oscar Blandi is meh... try the Bumble and Bumble it's amazing!  I also like the big sexy hair dry shampoo which is a bit more affordable.


 Yeah, I tried the Suave one before and it didn't work well for me no matter how much I used. I'll try the B &amp; B and BSH ones though! I'll hold off on the BSH one just in case it happens to come in next month's Ipsy bag (some people said it was in Michelle's day-in-the-life video at the HQ).


----------



## Marshie (Nov 19, 2012)

My second box shows as delivered on the 17th. I don't have my box. : I'll give it a day or two because this has happened a couple times before &amp; it shows up in my mailbox a week after.


----------



## msdollfaced (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> grrrrrrrr.... i live in illinois, and i just checked my tracking and saw this
> 
> ...


 I live in Illinois too, I thought the post office by my house was terrible. That's just wrong!


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 19, 2012)

Its been like w weeks since my tracking # hasn't updated. Grr


----------



## Jo Cres (Nov 19, 2012)

haha i love this post! i orderded these along with the eve lom clenser. i can't wait!!!!


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 19, 2012)

Between the FULL SIZE Kiehl's Ultra Facial Oil Free Cleanser that L'Oreal sent me for free through that survey thing and getting my Birchbox today, I'd say I had a pretty rad mail day. The Atelier Cologne didn't smell nearly as offensive on my skin as it did in the vial, but I still wouldn't wear it/purchase it. But sweet potato chip Jesus, was that candy bar good. I could eat another ten of those right now.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 19, 2012)

ahh i dont know what to get with my points!


----------



## Kaylay (Nov 19, 2012)

From my second sub my tracking want updated at all (got it on the 16th) but my box still shows what it originally had....if it changed I'd be so pissed!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2012)

Soooo BB sent me a longggg response as to why I should like my punishment box.  I changed my profile settings after finding out what I was getting in my box (changed them yesterday but I sent the e-mail last week) but she was trying to say that these were my settings since I resubbed back on the 10th -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  At least it wasn't canned (for the most part). Check it out under the spoiler...

Hi Quene,

Thanks so much for being in touch and I'm so sorry for any trouble. We always hope that your shipment is nothing less than a delight to receive and we deeply apologize for any disappointment you've felt. We truly appreciate your feedback, and I have passed along your comments and concerns to the appropriate teams for future consideration.

While we pride ourselves in hand delivering curated boxes of luxe beauty samples to our subscribers every month, we also feel that the Birchbox service offers much more than that. The mission of our business is to offer you the unique experience of trying an amazing array of products before you consider buying them.

Since we curate between 30-40 different boxes each month. Each box is curated and allocated based on three main factors. The first factor that plays a roll in curation and allocation is the samples we actually receive from the brands each month. The second factor is based on the subscriber's history and to ensure that no duplicate samples are received. The third and final factor - which is actually one of the strongest influences in the allocation process - is the subscriber's Beauty Profile.

I know that you said you updated your profile hoping it would help us send you boxes most compatible to you, but after taking a look at your profile, I can offer suggestions that could increase your chance of receiving products that you will find more suitable for you!

First, I would recommend choosing more than one option for the areas that allow you to select more than one. If you choose to not update all areas, I would at least try to add to the hair and skin concerns. Choosing one option does limit the number of options available to you each month, while choosing none will force our system to allocate samples that have a less specific target.

For example, you mentioned that you would have liked to receive the Lulu Organics Hair Powder - Lavender + Clary Sage. This product was targeted for customers with oily hair. You have only marked down "thick" in the Hair Type section. I would recommend adding all selections that apply to you.

You received the MCMC Phoenix Fragrance in your box this month because we noticed that you have marked "Fragrance" as your splurge item. We featured the founder of the MCMC brand this month, and felt it would be a great product for those fragrance lovers to get to try. (MCMC Founder's Video: http://birch.ly/T6EY0j)

The Kiehl's Creme de Corps - 1 Liter and the Masqueology Revitalizing Eye Mask are both great products that are not specific to a skin type or concern. I would recommend checking out the Masqueology Revitalizing Eye Mask video. ( http://birch.ly/Wraete) It is one of our Birchbox's favorite products this month!

Please keep in mind that Birchbox is a full-service beauty company - not just a makeup sample subscription. We try to send the best products from across the entire beauty spectrum, whether it's hair care, skin care, color, or others. I appreciate your feedback but unfortunately at this time we do not have the option to exclude specific types of beauty items. Please know that we take our customer feedback very seriously and pass all information along to our Beauty Partnerships team.

Luckily, since we never duplicate samples an item that you may have coveted from someone else's box may very well be yours next month (and vice versa). We hope you understand that we try to make this as fair, and as equal as possible every single month.

I hope my email assured you of the value of your purchase and our appreciation of all of your feedback. As a new company we're always looking to grow and make improvements.

If you'd like to discuss anything further, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) and we'd be happy address all of your concerns! Have a great day!

Best,

------------
Alexandra


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know how you feel! I would love nothing more to get a truly awesome dry shampoo but nothing I've used yet has become my "holy grail" product.
> ...


 That would make me sooo happy if it was in the Ipsy bag!


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "For example, you mentioned that you would have liked to receive the Lulu Organics Hair Powder - Lavender + Clary Sage. This product was targeted for customers with oily hair."
> 
> This is really interesting to me since I have DRY hair (and its marked in my profile) and they sent it to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soooo BB sent me a longggg response as to why I should like my punishment box.  I changed my profile settings after finding out what I was getting in my box (changed them yesterday but I sent the e-mail last week) but she was trying to say that these were my settings since I resubbed back on the 10th -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  At least it wasn't canned (for the most part). Check it out under the spoiler...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackieblue (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have "color treated," "dry" AND "curly" selected, and I *still* got hair powder!


 

I have curly hair also!  I really wanted to try the Curly hair solutions Curl Keeper but instead I received dry shampoo. I used to feel like what you had down in your profile for "hair" was one of the most important factors and I definitely don't feel that way anymore.


----------



## lauravee (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Between the FULL SIZE Kiehl's Ultra Facial Oil Free Cleanser that L'Oreal sent me for free through that survey thing and getting my Birchbox today, I'd say I had a pretty rad mail day. The Atelier Cologne didn't smell nearly as offensive on my skin as it did in the vial, but I still wouldn't wear it/purchase it. But sweet potato chip Jesus, was that candy bar good. I could eat another ten of those right now.


 I bought the chuao sample pack when it first went on sale and have been eating one every night. They are divine. I have two left. I'm very sad for the end of this tradition.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 19, 2012)

This is off topic, but if anyone loves the scent of Orofluido as much as I do, you will be happy to know that they now make a candle in that same incredible scent!  I just saw them on Amazon.  Now my house can smell like my hair - ha ha!  I love that scent!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is really interesting to me since I have DRY hair (and its marked in my profile) and they sent it to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just went and changed my profile to oily hair so that maybe I will get dry shampoo in the future : )


 Yeah. I changed my profile based on the profiles of the people reviewing the product on the BB page and it failed.  I also did not list my splurge as perfume at the time so that was bull.  I had it listed as a splurge since July and I had perfume free boxes until now.  

I just think that it's unfair that people got full sized mascaras and glosses while I get foil packets. I will mention some of these things in my reply to them.  This sub is hanging by a thread.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was for me.  I got the ouidad last month, and a lot of the Miss Jessie's samples back in august.  I also got the Nexxus shampoo/conditioner/creme in the September box.  I took the hair stuff off of my profile since my boxes were hair heavy and I was subbing with curlbox (a sub for curly hair women).


----------



## mb214 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the curlkeeper. I have fine curly hair. It didn't really do anything for me, super light formula the consistency was basically water-esque. I mean maybe, *maybe* it reduced frizz a bit (I can never really tell, because my hair does something different every single day), but every other product I have tried (from frizz-ease to salon) has worked much better frizz wise. And it did absolutely nothing for definition. Overall-not impressed. It doesn't even have a smell. I know it's a cheap product, but you're better off going to CVS and picking up anything else


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is off topic, but if anyone loves the scent of Orofluido as much as I do, you will be happy to know that they now make a candle in that same incredible scent!  I just saw them on Amazon.  Now my house can smell like my hair - ha ha!  I love that scent!


I ordered the elixir from Amazon for $22 and when I received it....it had the candle with it in a gift set!  I haven't burned it yet but does seem to have the same scent!


----------



## Kimber123 (Nov 20, 2012)

I got my box today it was box number 3, and like 3 of 4 of the samples (not including the lifestyle extra) so it was pretty good overall. One of the better months.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Nov 20, 2012)

One thing about the profiles: I'm willing to bet they've already figured out what boxes we are all assigned for December to ensure enough time to sort samples, pack boxes, affix shipping labels, etc.  It you want to change your profile around to alter your box contents, it might take a month or two to kick in.  Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmm. Got my box today and it's alright.

I got the same Bananas and BoBabs sample I got in another box though. I was hoping to at least get a different scent, but no such luck unfortunately.

The mascara is really nice though! I am super happy with that. I also like the Volumizing spray. I was just looking into getting one. The perfume sample is also really cute.

The only thing I don't really want is the SoyJoy Bar, but I'll probably take it an another bar I got in another box and leave them in the breakroom at work with a Free note on them.

The perfume sample I got smells like baby powder. The little bag it came in is really cute though, and I don't think the perfume smells bad.

I'm weird and like the little samples because I can actually use them up unlike a gigantic bottle of perfume.

I'm slowly getting to the point where unless I REALLY LOVE a product, I prefer to buy the smaller size even if it's a "worse" deal, because it's just a lot easier to actually use it up.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *unless I REALLY LOVE a product, I prefer to buy the smaller size even if it's a "worse" deal, because it's just a lot easier to actually use it up.*


 
This is me with rollerballs!  I have a truck-ton of rollerballs.  Plus they're cut all standing like soldiers in my pretty basket for rollerballs.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## considerately (Nov 20, 2012)

Would anyone like Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme or Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder?  I just got both today and would like to trade them.  I have curly hair and an aversion to anything remotely rose scented.  

I love any rollerballs or roll-on perfume samples and stuff like that (just not rose, please! lol).


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This is me with rollerballs!  I have a truck-ton of rollerballs.  Plus they're cut all standing like soldiers in my pretty basket for rollerballs.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! They're great for sticking in my purse and they last me forever. I wish all perfumes came in rollerball form! If I really, really love a perfume, I will get it in full size. It's fun having a variety of scents in a smaller size though.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't care what anyone -including Birchbox- says. If those profiles are used for anything, it's marketing for their partners and a vague sense of which box goes to whom based some generic indicator. With as few boxes as they produce relative to the number of customers, there is no way on earth the profiles are particularly meaningful to customizing a box. Look at the issues Beauty Army has and think about whether you can seriously expect these companies to fulfill the wishes on your profile.

Since they repeat products so much (hello, Twirl, which has been showing up in boxes for over a year), they really need to cut down on the box variations and work on making 5 or 6 versions that are more equal.



> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have "color treated," "dry" AND "curly" selected, and I *still* got hair powder!


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is really interesting to me since I have DRY hair (and its marked in my profile) and they sent it to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hah, birchbox loves sending me opposite of whats in my profile

i have dry skin listed... they send blotting sheets

i have light skin listed... they send jouer in golden

i have curly dry frizzy hair listed..... they send the texturizing spray

they just dont pay attention all the time


----------



## Cathie (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't care what anyone -including Birchbox- says. If those profiles are used for anything, it's marketing for their partners and a vague sense of which box goes to whom based some generic indicator. With as few boxes as they produce relative to the number of customers, there is no way on earth the profiles are particularly meaningful to customizing a box. Look at the issues Beauty Army has and think about whether you can seriously expect these companies to fulfill the wishes on your profile.
> 
> Since they repeat products so much (hello, Twirl, which has been showing up in boxes for over a year), they really need to cut down on the box variations and work on making 5 or 6 versions that are more equal.


 Im with you on this...I dont think BB pays the least bit of attention to profiles,I think they just toss whatever random sampes they have into boxes.I have yet to get anything specific to my profile,Im an older woman and all I get are nail polish colors for young women,eye tattoo liner crap,break out creams..and other nonsense that an 18 year old would love...not someone pushing 50


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 20, 2012)

BB has always given me things that fit my profile, even after I change it... For example, I had my hair just set to "curly" because it is (though I never wear it natural) and got the Miss Jessie's curl cream (which I hate). I changed it to color-treated when I bleached it and had it ombre and got the Fekkai color care shampoo and conditioner, I changed it to straight and oily and I got the Blandi smoothing shampoo a few months ago and I'm getting the hair powder this month.


----------



## GinaM (Nov 20, 2012)

I have not had time to read through all of the posts but have read through some.  I don't see that anyone has commented on receiving the same box that I did.  And when I say "box" I use the term loosely.  I received 3 barely one use foil packets from the same skin care company, a permume sample and a stila luminator.  I am surprised Birchbox was not embarrased to send this out.  I am more than pissed when I see the boxes everyone else has gotten.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 20, 2012)

In news that should come as a shock to none of you, my tracking info has still not updated.  I even did the trick where I check the number on the USPS website and nothing.  I'll call around lunch time to see if a) I get a different response than what Crystal gave me and B) if I get someone other than Crystal, I will mention to them that she said it shipped.  

And as a side note, I agree that most of the info contained in our profiles is purely for marketing purposes.  While yes, I do receive shampoo and hair product samples that are perfect for my hair, I, as a nearly 40 year old woman, am pretty sure I am not part of the target market for Taylor Swift's Wonderstruck.


----------



## Kaylay (Nov 20, 2012)

My tracking still isn't active  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 20, 2012)

This was my first box, overall I'm pretty pleased.  I love to try new mascara and full size was a great deal.  I have oily hair so I'm curious if the hair powder will work for me.  So far the best dry shampoo I've found is at Bath and Body Works...surprisingly.  It's a bit pricey but smells great.  Every time I wear it someone comments on it.  I loved the little lip balm too, it's the perfect size for me to leave in my travel toiletries bag.  

The only things I didn't care for was the bar soap (although it smells nice) but from the looks of it, looks like its something you get a hotel.  And plus bar soap...who uses bar soap anymore? It's going in my donation pile for things I take to the women's domestic abuse shelter. Also, I don't eat soy so the soy joy bar when straight to the bag of donation/food bank foods.  

Overall, I'm happy so far.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! They're great for sticking in my purse and they last me forever. I wish all perfumes came in rollerball form! If I really, really love a perfume, I will get it in full size. It's fun having a variety of scents in a smaller size though.


 you can buy rollerballs and put your perfume in it...or you can get small spray bottles like a Travelo.


----------



## PepperPants (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey Ladies,

Normally I post in the trade thread, but it looks like it is closing soon.  Up for trade I have the ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss in Berry Pink.  It is full size and brand new.  I am looking to trade for some sort of eye makeup product (shadow, primer, eyeliner, etc) that is full size and brand new.

PM me if interested.


----------



## jkweck (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not had time to read through all of the posts but have read through some.  I don't see that anyone has commented on receiving the same box that I did.  And when I say "box" I use the term loosely.  I received 3 barely one use foil packets from the same skin care company, a permume sample and a stila luminator.  I am surprised Birchbox was not embarrased to send this out.  I am more than pissed when I see the boxes everyone else has gotten.


 You are not the only one that feels this way! (pissed)  I received the same "box".  I had the same thoughts as you, I was embarrassed for BB.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2012)

> I have not had time to read through all of the posts but have read through some.Â  I don't see that anyone has commented on receiving the same box that I did.Â  And when I say "box" I use the term loosely.Â  I received 3 barely one use foil packets from the same skin care company, a permume sample and a stila luminator.Â  I am surprised Birchbox was not embarrased to sendÂ this out.Â  I am more than pissed when I see the boxes everyone else has gotten.


 That is the box that I have. Check out the response they gave me for that punishment box earlier. It should be one or two pages back and under a spoiler.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 20, 2012)

> I have not had time to read through all of the posts but have read through some.Â  I don't see that anyone has commented on receiving the same box that I did.Â  And when I say "box" I use the term loosely.Â  I received 3 barely one use foil packets from the same skin care company, a permume sample and a stila luminator.Â  I am surprised Birchbox was not embarrased to sendÂ this out.Â  I am more than pissed when I see the boxes everyone else has gotten.


 I'm supposed to get that box today or tomorrow only also the Kiehls lotion. I'm very disappointed in the foil packets.. even if you are ale to get two uses out of them, thats not a sample where you can decide if you should purchase it or not. If they had included two or three of each foil I would have been much happier. Then at least I could have given it a bit better trial to see how my skin reacts. Someone said the value of the under eye mask thing is $8 but still.. $8 for that, $6ish for the Stila (cheaper through sephora) and the lotion is only a couple of bucks.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok.  I just called in to Birchbox and spoke with Molly who, unlike Crystal, was able to give me actual information.  Here's what I found out:


As far as how they ship, certain box types (box 1, box 2, welcome boxes, and so on) go out at certain times- not sure how they determine when the boxes ship, but what I mean, hypothetically speaking, is that boxes 1-3 go first, followed by 4-6, etc. until all the boxes for the month have shipped. Certain box types did not go out yet and, despite what Crystal told me, mine has not yet shipped.  Pants on fire indeed.  
They will be sending a company wide email explaining the difficulties they experienced this month with shipping.  Now, I am not sure if they are sending it to all subscribers or the ones who have yet to have their boxes ship, but they will be sending something out shortly...in fact, Molly said the email would be sent today.  The email will also be informing us how they plan on making it up to those of us who have yet to receive their box.  Molly said that they will be giving us points, but didn't tell me how many. 
Since its looking like I won't be getting my box any time soon, since it has yet to ship, I asked Molly will I still be able to provide feedback and earn points?  She said we will definitely be able to do that- if we get our box after the deadline to provide November box feedback, she said we can always email them and provide feedback and they will award us the points anyway.

All in all, I feel much better about what is going on.  I mean, if Crystal had simply said the box hadn't shipped yet and they are working on the issue, I would have been fine....instead, I was told the box shipped and everything would be ok.  I'm half tempted to email them, once we get the explanation email, and tell them how I was completely misinformed and they should be sure their customer service reps are providing accurate information.


----------



## GinaM (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm supposed to get that box today or tomorrow only also the Kiehls lotion. I'm very disappointed in the foil packets.. even if you are ale to get two uses out of them, thats not a sample where you can decide if you should purchase it or not. If they had included two or three of each foil I would have been much happier. Then at least I could have given it a bit better trial to see how my skin reacts.
> 
> Someone said the value of the under eye mask thing is $8 but still.. $8 for that, $6ish for the Stila (cheaper through sephora) and the lotion is only a couple of bucks.


 The foil packets are at best a one time use. I forgot about the Kielhs lotion and I guess that is bc I am just not impressed with Kiehls at all so it slipped my mind.  The thing that irritates me just as much as the inequitable boxes is the fact that I could not make a determination on whether this skincare line will work for me.  I need to use a product more than once to know.


----------



## GinaM (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is the box that I have. Check out the response they gave me for that punishment box earlier. It should be one or two pages back and under a spoiler.


 I read the response to you. The bottom line is it was a cheap, shitty box and I cannot imagine anyone who received it being happy with it. I think you actually received one of the more intelligent responses bb sends out as opposed to their normal pat BS that doesn't address your unhappiness.


----------



## lauravee (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read the response to you. The bottom line is it was a cheap, shitty box and I cannot imagine anyone who received it being happy with it. I think you actually received one of the more intelligent responses bb sends out as opposed to their normal pat BS that doesn't address your unhappiness.


 I got this box too, and while compared to other boxes it is rather shitty, I think all together it's really not *that* bad. The perfume is actually pretty wonderful (my mom loves it and wants to buy a full size). The Khiels cream is a great size and perfect for travel. The Stila highlighter would have probably been the most wanted product out there this month *IF* the mascara and lipgloss were floating around - the price BB pays for putting out lots of full sized samples is that one of them is going to wind up the least desired. The eye mask is worth $8 alone and worth trying (i think I have undereye circles as a concern in my profile, so I cant fault them for this - even if it is one use). And the foil packets are lifestyle extras - yes, I would have loved a chocolate bar (or even a soyjoy) but it is what it is. If I wasn't on here looking at what other people got, i would have been perfectly happy with my moisturizer, perfume, highlighter, and eye mask - it's only in comparison to others that it seems less than stellar. If this is going to be as bad as it ever gets on Birchbox, I really can't complain.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauravee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I bought the chuao sample pack when it first went on sale and have been eating one every night. They are divine. I have two left. I'm very sad for the end of this tradition.


 They are addicting!  I received the sampler today and I am trying SO hard to control my urge to open them all up and eat them.  So far i tried a little piece of the bacon one and had most of the fire cracker one.  I have a feeling they will all be gone by friday, im getting my wisdom teeth out friday morning and I don't think I can wait until next week to try them all.

The sampler is a really cute gift idea for any chocolate lovers, it comes packaged so nicely.


----------



## lauravee (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They are addicting!  I received the sampler today and I am trying SO hard to control my urge to open them all up and eat them.  So far i tried a little piece of the bacon one and had most of the fire cracker one.  I have a feeling they will all be gone by friday, im getting my wisdom teeth out friday morning and I don't think I can wait until next week to try them all.
> ...


 It is a perfect gift! The firecracker and maple bacon are my two favorites, so I'm saving those for last  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really need to find these in stores so I can stock up !


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not had time to read through all of the posts but have read through some.  I don't see that anyone has commented on receiving the same box that I did.  And when I say "box" I use the term loosely.  I received 3 barely one use foil packets from the same skin care company, a permume sample and a stila luminator.  I am surprised Birchbox was not embarrased to send this out.  I am more than pissed when I see the boxes everyone else has gotten.


 I got the same box. I actually have two subs and got the full size mascara in the other. I like the Stila illuminator, but the foil packets are pathetic. That one is a cleanser and my face definitely takes more than a "pea size" amount of cleanser to wash with. The fact that there were boxes with BOTH a mascara and luminizer is just totally not fair at all. I try not to complain too much since I only pay $10, but so did the person who got the 3 most wanted items in their box. (mascara, luminizer, OB spray) They should really cut down on the box variations or at least customize it better. I'm sooooooo tired of getting anti-aging CRAP when I have 23 yr old oily, acne prone skin and when I never once mentioned on my profile that I wanted that sort of stuff. It's just frustrating. *rant over*


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok.  I just called in to Birchbox and spoke with Molly who, unlike Crystal, was able to give me actual information.  Here's what I found out:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for providing all this info. I think I'll send them an email to try to light a fire also. I've gotten used to waiting for my second box, but this is getting ridiculous and what with getting a tampered with, lousy Cravebox today, I'm not in the best of moods.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 20, 2012)

Tampered with?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read the response to you. The bottom line is it was a cheap, shitty box and I cannot imagine anyone who received it being happy with it. I think you actually received one of the more intelligent responses bb sends out as opposed to their normal pat BS that doesn't address your unhappiness.


 Agreed.  I will reply via e-mail to Alexandra using some of the feedback that I see on here and how she was pants on fire because I didn't change my profile until after I saw the crappy box that I was getting.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 20, 2012)

Tis the season to be thankful! lol.


----------



## Fluttershy (Nov 20, 2012)

I have an extra full size of the fiber wig mascara that I got in my 2nd birchbox.  I would be willing to trade it for the lip gloss or the stila luminizer + 1 other sample.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tis the season to be thankful! lol.


 Fa la la la la la la la *bites your face*


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkweck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are not the only one that feels this way! (pissed)  I received the same "box".  I had the same thoughts as you, I was embarrassed for BB.


Oh man, box 3 must be the punishment box number, lol. Not to make light of your punishment box, but I can assure you that last month's box 3 was even worse. I personally would've been happy to receive this box rather than last month's #3. I'd definitely contact them and complain though, because they do seem like they are trying?


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read the response to you. The bottom line is it was a cheap, shitty box and I cannot imagine anyone who received it being happy with it. I think you actually received one of the more intelligent responses bb sends out as opposed to their normal pat BS that doesn't address your unhappiness.


I got box 2 (OLO serum instead of the Kiehl's but otherwise the same) and I'm happy and disagree that it was a cheap, shitty box. I gave away the perfume and the two little foil packets, I'll try the eye masks, and I'm thrilled with the other two products. Some of us don't really mind the so-called "punishment boxes."


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tampered with?


 Yeah Zadi, one side of the box was torn and had obviously been opened, and the Pillsbury rolls were missing. $14 and the best things in the box were Chocolate Pomegranate bits and 2 cans of DelMonte green beans. Seriously.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah Zadi, one side of the box was torn and had obviously been opened, and the Pillsbury rolls were missing. $14 and the best things in the box were Chocolate Pomegranate bits and 2 cans of DelMonte green beans. Seriously.


 Well at least the people who are not happy with their Birchboxes this month can be glad that they didn't receive green beans!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Does she taste like gingerbread? LOL


 Well I smell like Shea Terra Gingered Pumpkin butter, but unfortunately I doubt that stuff tastes as good as it smells.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you can buy rollerballs and put your perfume in it...or you can get small spray bottles like a Travelo.


 Great idea! Every now and then, I'll come by something like it but I keep putting off buying it. Maybe Sneakpeeq still has the shop with the little spray bottles...


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Does she taste like gingerbread? LOL


 Thankfully we don't taste like the scents we wear (I don't think). Otherwise, anyone sporting a Philosophy anything would be in danger.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well at least the people who are not happy with their Birchboxes this month can be glad that they didn't receive green beans!


 Don't give BB any ideas!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well at least the people who are not happy with their Birchboxes this month can be glad that they didn't receive green beans!


But I like green beans!! lol


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Soooo BB sent me a longggg response as to why I should like my punishment box. Â I changed my profile settings after finding out what I was getting in my box (changed them yesterday but I sent the e-mail last week) but she was trying to say that these were my settings since I resubbed back on the 10th -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Â At least it wasn't canned (for the most part). Check it out under the spoiler...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I find the part about the LuLu hair powder completely false. I did NOT want the hair powder &amp; got it anyway. I wash my hair every day because I just feel weird if I don't. So I checked my profile to see if I had accidently marked "oily" by mistake... my profile says: DRY, FINE. Certainly not oily. And I have never once changed my profile in the 7 months I've had Birchbox. What a load. I would have gladly traded you had I not already offered it to someone else.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Nov 20, 2012)

> This is really interesting to me since I have DRY hair (and its marked in my profile) and they sent it to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Nov 20, 2012)

> I got this box too, and while compared to other boxes it is rather shitty, I think all together it's really not *that* bad. The perfume is actually pretty wonderful (my mom loves it and wants to buy a full size). The Khiels cream is a great size and perfect for travel. The Stila highlighter would have probably been the most wanted product out there this month *IF* the mascara and lipgloss were floating around - the price BB pays for putting out lots of full sized samples is that one of them is going to wind up the least desired. The eye mask is worth $8 alone and worth trying (i think I have undereye circles as a concern in my profile, so I cant fault them for this - even if it is one use). And the foil packets are lifestyle extras - yes, I would have loved a chocolate bar (or even a soyjoy) but it is what it is. If I wasn't on here looking at what other people got, i would have been perfectly happy with my moisturizer, perfume, highlighter, and eye mask - it's only in comparison to others that it seems less than stellar. If this is going to be as bad as it ever gets on Birchbox, I really can't complain.Â


 Well stated. To be frank, the products in the "punishment" box are actually all things I would love to try. More so than the products I did receive. But I think when you compare the single use packets to a full size makeup product, then it looks less enticing. And I do think the Stila definitely would have been the "it" product had there not been other items of a seemingly higher monetary value going out in such large numbers.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great idea! Every now and then, I'll come by something like it but I keep putting off buying it. Maybe Sneakpeeq still has the shop with the little spray bottles...


 I think these are sold in CVS or walmart. I'm sure you could find something similar on ebay or amazon too

http://www.travalo.com/


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 20, 2012)

I received box #3 that was missing the Miracle Transformer...I emailed Birchbox Saturday night as to whether they would still be able to send me the

missing item (vs. rewarding me with points).  I still hadn't heard any kind of reply (other than the automated.."we received your email..") today, so I sent

them another email stating that I hadn't heard a reply.  This was their response...:"

We have received your email. Your request will be addressed soon."


*** am I the only one that thinks that this reply was kind of rude?  Andy by the way, I STILL haven't heard a response from them..... ugh....


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2012)

> I find the part about the LuLu hair powder completely false. I did NOT want the hair powder &amp; got it anyway. I wash my hair every day because I just feel weird if I don't. So I checked my profile to see if I had accidently marked "oily" by mistake... my profile says: DRY, FINE. Certainly not oily. And I have never once changed my profile in the 7 months I've had Birchbox. What a load. I would have gladly traded you had I not already offered it to someone else.


 Aww! Thank you! I ended up buying the hair powder from the company directly. I also picked up a lip balm and some lavender &amp; oatmeal soap. I am obsessed with organic and natural products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 20, 2012)

I called Birchbox because my OLO serum was open and leaked out all into the bag.  I wanted a replacement and the customer service rep told me the reason they put the sample in bags was so if they leaked out into it we could still use the product.  I guess I kind of understand where they are coming from but it was super messy and part of the reason I get Birchbox in the first place is the presentation.  I like getting a nicely packaged little box with cute little samples that aren't open and spewing out product.


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called Birchbox because my OLO serum was open and leaked out all into the bag.  I wanted a replacement and the customer service rep told me the reason they put the sample in bags was so if they leaked out into it we could still use the product.  I guess I kind of understand where they are coming from but it was super messy and part of the reason I get Birchbox in the first place is the presentation.  I like getting a nicely packaged little box with cute little samples that aren't open and spewing out product.


it happened to everyone!!!! i ended up buying full size i LOOOOOVEEE it!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 20, 2012)

> I called Birchbox because my OLO serum was open and leaked out all into the bag.Â  I wanted a replacement and the customer service rep told me the reason they put the sample in bags was so if they leaked out into it we could still use the product.Â  I guess I kind of understand where they are coming from but it was super messy and part of the reason I get Birchbox in the first place is the presentation.Â  I like getting a nicely packaged little box with cute little samples that aren't open and spewing out product.Â


 Mine too!! Was going to email them but now I know its not worth the hassle : (


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great idea! Every now and then, I'll come by something like it but I keep putting off buying it. Maybe Sneakpeeq still has the shop with the little spray bottles...





> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think these are sold in CVS or walmart. I'm sure you could find something similar on ebay or amazon too
> 
> http://www.travalo.com/


 Sephora sells a knockoff of the travalo too.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received box #3 that was missing the Miracle Transformer...I emailed Birchbox Saturday night as to whether they would still be able to send me the
> 
> ...


 Isn't that the auto-reply? If you sent a second email about not hearing back from them, you'd receive a second auto-reply.

Hopefully, they get back to you about your missing sample soon though! It's very frustrating when that happens!


----------



## manuri (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received box #3 that was missing the Miracle Transformer...I emailed Birchbox Saturday night as to whether they would still be able to send me the
> 
> ...


 
Althought it's easier to email them, I found out calling them usually gets me a quicker response/action from Birchbox. It is annoying with the automated responses.  From my experience, they can take days to reply to emails... I was going to shoot them an email just now but decided to call them tomorrow after I realized that it's going to be Thanksgiving soon and it'll probably take them a longggg time to reply. Hopefully I'll get through to them on the phone tomorrow morning without waiting too long!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But I like green beans!! lol


 They were very tasty with my dinner tonight. Funny how food can improve your mood. And it turns out my box apparently wasn't missing anything after all. There was a coupon for free biscuits mixed up in the packing paper. Biscuits need to be refrigerated-should have thought that one out.  

Topic-I'm waiting for Birch Box 16-does anyone know

what shade the Modelco lip gloss is and if its the same shade in every box? What I've seen on youtube suggests that people are getting that peach color, but I haven't seen any 16 unboxings yet. I'd prefer the pink. I believe the shop is out of all of them.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 20, 2012)

Woot! My box FINALLLLLLLLYYYYYYY arrive. It was suppose to be here yesterday but came today. I don't really care one way or another since the only thing I REALLY like out of it is the Stila (I got box... 3... I think). Yes, box 3.


Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector (It's tiny but enough to see if I'll order it or not)
Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod - chocolate covered potato chips (which I'll admit I'm looking forward to trying)
Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Petite Cologne Absolue (I'll give it a shot but I'm so picky about perfumes as most will trigger headaches for me).
Oscar Blandi Pronto Texture &amp; Volume Spray Travel Size (which I'll give to my daughter since she LOVES Oscar Blandi as a stocking stuffer)
stila all over shimmer liquid luminizer try-me-set (which I'm looking forward to)


----------



## njachym13 (Nov 20, 2012)

Has anyone bought the Dr Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm? How did you like it? I was contemplating buying it. If you could let me know if you're fair skinned or are oily in the T-zone, that would be my type of skin.


----------



## lauravee (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *njachym13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone bought the Dr Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm? How did you like it? I was contemplating buying it. If you could let me know if you're fair skinned or are oily in the T-zone, that would be my type of skin.


 I loved the texture of my sample. I have combo skin and this didn't leave me oily at all. I'm olive tone and it is a little on the light side, but blended in ok (would definitely suit fair skin better). The coverage is kind of sheer, but it left my skin looking and feeling silky smooth. My only issue is I seem to get a pimple or two every time I use it. I still want to think it's just a coincidence, but so far it's happened about 3 times. I am acne prone though so I'm sure this wouldnt be the case for everyone. If I didn't break out from it I would definitely buy a full size.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *njachym13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone bought the Dr Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm? How did you like it? I was contemplating buying it. If you could let me know if you're fair skinned or are oily in the T-zone, that would be my type of skin.


 I'm very fair with neutral/leaning yellow undertones and it was way too pink for me and about 1.5-2 shades too dark for me. As a reference, Skin79 super gold BB cream is just barely pale enough and in Urban Decay Naked Skin I'm a 0.5. Not sure if you are familiar with those 2, but there's so many definitions of pale/light... I thought I'll throw that in.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 20, 2012)

> I got it in hazel and it left a dark brown streak on my arm when I swatched it. I emailed Jouer asking if they could send me a sample of Linen and they agreed, but it's been 2 months and I never got anything.. I was a little bummed but I don't actually really even use any sort of foundation - I just wanted to at least try a shade that would work on my skin though because I'd heard such great things about it. My skin tone is also difficult to match but like you, I wish Birchbox would at least make an EFFORT to try and get it halfway right instead of just sending whatever they feel like and then making crap excuses up.


 It took me 4 emails to finally get samples from Jouer. They said they sent it twice but I never received anything. Finally they sent the samples by Fed Ex with confirmation and I just got it this week. I love the Linen shade. I'd email and tell them you never got the samples.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have an extra full size of the fiber wig mascara that I got in my 2nd birchbox.  I would be willing to trade it for the lip gloss or the stila luminizer + 1 other sample.


 I'm getting the Stila luminizer whenever my box ships plus I can throw in a masquelogy (sp) sample.  My box hasn't shipped yet nor is the tracking working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm enjoying the Caldrea hand soap samples I received. I was able to get 7 or 8 uses out of one pod, the Vanilla Quince flavor, and it's very pleasing. I'll try the Neroli pod next. Hand soap samples might sound lame, but I've been enjoying mine quite a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tevans (Nov 20, 2012)

Still waiting for my second BB to arrive...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 20, 2012)

Really loving the mascara! Finally got my box today and tried out the mascara within 10 min lol. I'm set on mascara for awhile... got the balm one last month (Ispy), and have added a second Ipsy this month in hopes of getting the benefit mascara because I had been wanting to try it out.. figured I would probably end up with at least one mascara that way but ended up with mascara in BOTH and then 5 days later I randomly received a 3rd Ipsy bag (that I did not order) and that had the mascara in it as well! Mascara is one of my favorite things though so I'm thrilled.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 20, 2012)

> > Great idea! Every now and then, I'll come by something like it but I keep putting off buying it. Maybe Sneakpeeq still has the shop with the little spray bottles...
> 
> 
> I think these are sold in CVS or walmart. I'm sure you could find something similar on ebay or amazon too http://www.travalo.com/


 My local CVS has Travalos. They are the old style ones where the bottom is clear. So cute, but I won 3 via the Travalo Facebook page, so I didn't buy any.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 20, 2012)

> I'm enjoying the Caldrea hand soap samples I received. I was able to get 7 or 8 uses out of one pod, the Vanilla Quince flavor, and it's very pleasing. I'll try the Neroli pod next. Hand soap samples might sound lame, but I've been enjoying mine quite a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don think they're lame. I didn't get the handsoap samples a few months ago when Birchbox sent them out, so I e-mailed Caldrea (do not mention Birchbox) and they sent me 5 different scents of handsoap and a packet of stain remover. Now I just have to decide which one I like best so I can buy it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 20, 2012)

> I called Birchbox because my OLO serum was open and leaked out all into the bag.Â  I wanted a replacement and the customer service rep told me the reason they put the sample in bags was so if they leaked out into it we could still use the product.Â  I guess I kind of understand where they are coming from but it was super messy and part of the reason I get Birchbox in the first place is the presentation.Â  I like getting a nicely packaged little box with cute little samples that aren't open and spewing out product.Â


 Pardon me if this sounds rude, but ... Still use the product? WTF do they want you to do? They think it's possible to pour it back into the container? Or just leave it in the little bag and stick your finger in the product and then smear it where you want it to go? How are you supposed to store a little bag full of scented oil? Come on. They can't be serious. Did they not know the product is prone to leaking? Wait. They put it in a bag, which means they not only knew, but they expected it to leak. Bad Birchbox. Bad Bad Bad. (In my best scolding the dog who knocked over the plant voice)


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bad Birchbox. Bad Bad Bad. (In my best scolding the dog who knocked over the plant voice)


 Haha, you should do a "birchbox shame" like there's a such thing as dog shame.  I find dog shame to be hilarious but I feel for the owner at the same time.


----------



## CKennedy9687 (Nov 21, 2012)

looking to trade my Stila liquid luminizer for the ModelCo FIBRE mascara, please pm me, thanks!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Nov 21, 2012)

Still waiting on my box, suppose to be here tomorrow. But we'll see first I have to find my mailbox key. I haven't even looked to see what I am getting and hopefully won't be as disappointed this month. If it is another disappointing month, I am done with BB.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 21, 2012)

The mascara I got just got sent out to its new owner today. Hopefully she'll get more use out of it than I will. Though, that attached mirror was pretty cool. I literally have four mini mascaras in one of my drawers, and two of them are completely unopened so far. I don't go through products quickly. Tried the hair powder today. It certainly smells nice, but I'll have to give it another couple of tries to see if it does anything of value.


----------



## grayc (Nov 21, 2012)

Finally got my box yesterday; got box 3. 

LOVE LOVE LOVE the potato chip Chuao Chocolate... REI sells the full size bars; so i may run there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

using the texture spray today on day 2 hair

Got the pink Stilla; not bad; wish i would have gotten a little darker shade. I'm giving it a try today

rose parfume went into the trash... awful

haven't tried the primer; but may just add that to my trade list.

all-in-all a nice box; I was happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grayc (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lainy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> After I saw the post I went to birchbox and tried to buy them too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went to the Chuao Chocolatier website and shipping is like 10 dollars for one bar.... no thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i also found full size bars on sale on REI.com.  $7 a bar; but they have free shipping till Nov 26th with no min order

http://www.rei.com/product/850242/chuao-gourmet-chocolate-bar,-potato-chip/milk?preferredSku=8502420003&amp;cm_mmc=cse_froogle-_-pla-_-product-_-8502420003&amp;mr:trackingCode=22D742DB-3A30-E211-BA78-001B21631C34&amp;mr:referralID=NA&amp;mr:adType=pla&amp;{copy:s_kwcid}=&amp;gclid=COPRypqW4LMCFe5FMgodAAIAJg


----------



## Kaylay (Nov 21, 2012)

Still no sign of tracking uodates for my box that shipped on the 16th. Anyone else?


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kaylay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no sign of tracking uodates for my box that shipped on the 16th. Anyone else?


 I have no tracking updates as well! I emailed BB and she said it _JUST _shipped, I think that means they forgot about me and literally shipped it after  answering my email (I live in NY, it usually takes 1-2 days to get to me)... just sayin'


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 21, 2012)

For those of you whose tracking never updated even after Birchbox said it "shipped" may be going through what happened to my box last month. BIRCHBOX FORGOT TO GIVE THE MI MY TRACKING NUMBER therefore it never got into the system so you can't see any updates. My box just appeared one day since I had no way of knowing where it was. Birchbox was not apologetic about this at all I might add!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *njachym13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone bought the Dr Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm? How did you like it? I was contemplating buying it. If you could let me know if you're fair skinned or are oily in the T-zone, that would be my type of skin.


 I love it. I'm not fair, and it's a little light on me. I highly recommend it. It smooths things out! I mix it with my LMT from Jouer because it's too light, but I really like the finish that it gives.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have received a coupon every 3 months for 20% off.  Check your Spam folder and contact Birchbox if you don't find it there.  I have had no problem using the 20% coupon and points.


 I've still have not received any 20% coupon and I purchased a one-year back in May.    

I get BB's other emails announcing my box, the Bauble &amp; Birchbox offer coupon code, but no 20% off coupons...either the 3 or the 6 month.  Nothing in my spam either.

I've left a couple of VM, one email and phoned half a dozen times.  The BB CS has yet to pick up nor respond.  Really not good behavior when holiday shopping is on the way.  They need to increase staff for the holidays...

There's money on the table, where are you guys?!!?!?!!?!?!!!

Really very very very unhappy Birchbox....  You forgot our anniversary.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box yesterday; got box 3.
> 
> ...


 Ahhhh... I love the rose perfume, do you have a trade list?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 21, 2012)

I never got a shipping email but box 1 is coming to me with a weight of.6200. I'm still debating whether or not to refuse it when it arrives.


----------



## amidea (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've still have not received any 20% coupon and I purchased a one-year back in May.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2012)

EMail them about it. I never got my 6 month BBM promo code and Paulina had to look it up and saw that one was issued but no idea why I didn't get one.


----------



## onthecontrary (Nov 21, 2012)

looking to trade my stila in pink shimmer for OB texturizing spray, OLO in Neroli, Kheil's Creme de Corps or Mascara (will trade more items since this is full size).  Open to other things too, let me know ladies!


----------



## grayc (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhhh... I love the rose perfume, do you have a trade list?
> 
> ...


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I never got a shipping email but box 1 is coming to me with a weight of.6200. I'm still debating whether or not to refuse it when it arrives.


 Will you get a refund? Or are you refusing it to make a statement?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 21, 2012)

> Will you get a refund? Or are you refusing it to make a statement?


 Yup. Some people did that for the goop box and bb gives your $ back if you mark it as refused and send it back unopened. I didn't think of making a statement. If I keep the it would be for the kiehls lotion only.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EMail them about it. I never got my 6 month BBM promo code and Paulina had to look it up and saw that one was issued but no idea why I didn't get one.


 I believe that they're generic codes, and they'll work as long as your sub falls into the appropriate month.  I didn't receive the codes but placed orders during those months and it worked fine.  I can't remember what the generic codes were though. I think it's 3months20 for 3 months and so on (but I can't swear it).


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2012)

I think that's right 3months20, 6months20 and 9months20, however once the window passes (such as it did with me) it actually takes them to manually apply the 20% discount.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm enjoying the Caldrea hand soap samples I received. I was able to get 7 or 8 uses out of one pod, the Vanilla Quince flavor, and it's very pleasing. I'll try the Neroli pod next. Hand soap samples might sound lame, but I've been enjoying mine quite a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That is how I felt when I got them in one of my BB.  I also e-mailed Caldrea and got some other samples.  You get a lot of sample in those pods!


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 21, 2012)

Still no BB here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm worried that it won't come today and I'll have to wait until Monday when the estimated delivery date was the 19th...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 21, 2012)

FYI y'all, the code bblove25 just worked for me, i got 25% off my order (i've been trying different variations of codes all week, dying to spend these 300 points i had)

ended up getting the Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lip Gloss and Ã©toile Nail Polish for $3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

i have too much nailpolish as it is but when i saw it in the birchbox shop i was dying to try it.


----------



## Loladevil (Nov 21, 2012)

Well still no sign of my box and no update on the tracking number I was sent on 11/9, my box has changed the box 1 and at this point I'm not sure I care enough to call customer service. I absolutely hate making phone calls like that.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI y'all, the code bblove25 just worked for me, i got 25% off my order (i've been trying different variations of codes all week, dying to spend these 300 points i had)
> 
> ...


 
OMG--I love you!!!!  I've been waiting and waiting for a code for BB to make a purchase--I refused to buy anything til I had a discount!!  Bought 2 Shea Terras and the Boscia BB Cream.

Thank you thank you!!!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I second that emotion-I've been lusting after that No.4 set and decided to pop for that new Alicia Silverstone for Juice Beauty lippie too-I hope I like it.

One thing I noticed is that the sample 2-pack is free with a normal purchase, but not when you use the code so I skipped it.

Otherwise,



 to kawaiimeows and BB!!!


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 21, 2012)

thanks so much for posting this! I've been dying to use my points!! just wish the shea terra black soap (bar) would come back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI y'all, the code bblove25 just worked for me, i got 25% off my order (i've been trying different variations of codes all week, dying to spend these 300 points i had)
> 
> ...


 Thank you! I'm cashing my points in and using the discount to get the porefessional by Benefit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

You're awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI y'all, the code bblove25 just worked for me, i got 25% off my order (i've been trying different variations of codes all week, dying to spend these 300 points i had)
> 
> ...


 Same like everyone else! Thanks! Ive been waiting to pick up the viva la juicy la fleur and I had 400 pts already! With the 25% off and pts, it came out to 12.50. Amazing deal!


----------



## mellee (Nov 21, 2012)

Yay!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 21, 2012)

When does the BBLOVE25 code expire? I should be getting a referal credit at the end of the month and was waiting for that to make another purchase...


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 21, 2012)

every time I make a purchase at BB I wish they carried my beloved Urban Decay...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When does the BBLOVE25 code expire? I should be getting a referal credit at the end of the month and was waiting for that to make another purchase...


 not sure, my guess is the end of the month.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Coupon code "BBLOVE25" is not valid.


 i typed it in all lowercase if that helps...it worked for me


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 21, 2012)

How long do items usually take to get back in stock?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Coupon code "BBLOVE25" is not valid.


 Yup, all lowercase! Sorry! Also, it looks like it is a one time use only code...


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Coupon code "BBLOVE25" is not valid.


  I just applied it to my cart and its working


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 21, 2012)

I tried the code bblove25 and it says it is invalid.


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Coupon code "BBLOVE25" is not valid.


 You have to be signed in to use it, it worked for me after logging in ;] 

On another note, my email was answered by a cs rep yesterday stating my box was just shipped but I got another message today saying it is about to ship? Apparently, no one knows what's going on and just give you a bs answer...  thanks a lot for the lies, BB. 

(edit to add) And don't blame Hurricane Sandy. I'm in Staten Island...!


----------



## Marshie (Nov 21, 2012)

My second box is still MIA (Says it was delivered on the 17th). I sent an email &amp; I am just waiting on their response.

BTW, regarding the BB codes, I didn't know that I had the 9 month code on my main. No email until last night. I received a HURRY UP AND USE YOUR 9 MONTH CODE! SO I caved &amp; used it. Funny though is that my second account also got the email &amp; I know for a fact it is 2 months behind my main. Either way, I'm just bummed I couldn't get the Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face because I LOVED IT! Also, a big plus, my order already shipped out &amp; I ordered early this morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 21, 2012)

Got 6 bucks off the Kiehls Oil-Free Moisturizer, and with my points it was already free. Sweet! Thanks for posting that discount code!


----------



## mellee (Nov 21, 2012)

I used my 200 points with the code and got the Stila In The Light pallet for $9.25.  =)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 21, 2012)

glad y'all could get some use out of the code :]

better than any black friday deal i'll find this weekend, i'm sure.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> glad y'all could get some use out of the code :]
> 
> better than any black friday deal i'll find this weekend, i'm sure.


 I haven't seen any deals that I really have to act on. I'm hoping for some good sales after Christmas.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Nov 21, 2012)

i'm hoping they let us review the coupon they sent us.  if anyone sees that opportunity please please post it on here!  points, points, points, points...


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 21, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2012)

I see what it is. BBLOVE25 only works if you're a CURRENT subscriber. When I used the promo code in my account it took it no problem but in my daughter's account it wouldn't take it.


----------



## onthecontrary (Nov 21, 2012)

I get this error when I get to the order processing page  

"Error: Error 

        Message: The 'AnetApi/xml/v1/schema/AnetApiSchema.xsd:amount' element is invalid - The value '0.20999999999999' is invalid according to its datatype 'Decimal' - The FractionDigits constraint failed.         E00003"    anyone know what's up with that? It happened last time I tried to order too. I just waited a day last time, but I really want to order my stuff! I have $100 in points burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## MrsMeow (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you, thank you for the code!!  Except now that darn Jouer Holiday Sparkle &amp; Pop 4 pack is out of stock.  Darn, darn, darn.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 21, 2012)

I was wanting the Shea Terra Black soap, but it's out of stock! Boooooo.... Why do these items always sell out so quick? It takes forever to get them restocked and by then, I've already cashed in my points lol.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 21, 2012)

I just want to try the chocolate! Lol. I'm waiting for the Chuao assorted chocopod to be restocked or for different flavors to be added to the chocolate bar page.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 21, 2012)

> I just want to try the chocolate! Lol. I'm waiting for the Chuao assorted chocopod to be restocked or for different flavors to be added to the chocolate bar page.


 Yep, those, too. All sold out and I wanted to order 2 sample packs lol.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 21, 2012)

I finally found what's included in the $200 bb sub.  Did anyone see this yet?  It looks like you get five full size products included with it.  I might ask for it for christmas


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally found what's included in the $200 bb sub.  Did anyone see this yet?  It looks like you get five full size products included with it.  I might ask for it for christmas
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 21, 2012)

Has anyone noticed/mentioned that Miss Jessie's is doing a BOGO in the BB shop? It's under the BB deals tab with the plus two pack and gwps.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally found what's included in the $200 bb sub.  Did anyone see this yet?  It looks like you get five full size products included with it.  I might ask for it for christmas
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 21, 2012)

here's a direct link to the deluxe subscription:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/women-ultimate-collection-subscription


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info!

Edit: Thinking about it, I'm not going to go for it. I'm planning on getting a yearly subscription starting around the holidays but I don't love the products in the first box of the deluxe subscription enough to shell out an extra $90!


----------



## ddave (Nov 21, 2012)

Ughhhh I just used my 20% off 9 month code! I wish I had seen the posts about the 25% off code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally found what's included in the $200 bb sub.  Did anyone see this yet?  It looks like you get five full size products included with it.  I might ask for it for christmas
> 
> ...


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Nov 21, 2012)

Um...am I missing something about the deluxe sub? What's so special about it if I'd have to pay an extra $90 for those products and have the other monthly boxes just be the normal ones?


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was wanting the Shea Terra Black soap, but it's out of stock! Boooooo.... Why do these items always sell out so quick? It takes forever to get them restocked and by then, I've already cashed in my points lol.


 I got impatient and ordered it on Amazon. Been sing it for about a week now. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 22, 2012)

Ahh, thank you so much for the code! I just placed an order for the stila in the moment palette - for FREE! And, I only wasted 25 cents of my points, since the total was 29.75. SO HAPPY!


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Um...am I missing something about the deluxe sub? What's so special about it if I'd have to pay an extra $90 for those products and have the other monthly boxes just be the normal ones?


 that's what I'm thinking...and for that much money that's not really getting those items for a bargain. If they had a full size every month sub I would so join.


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 22, 2012)

Yay for 25% off, I got the Shea terra black soap in the jar and more Marvis whitening toothpaste (full size).. Used the code and $10 in points.. For $16 total. Woo hoo! That's less than the Shea terra I have wanted to try but haven't because of the shipping costs through their website directly.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's what I'm thinking...and for that much money that's not really getting those items for a bargain. If they had a full size every month sub I would so join.


 The look bag has at least 2 full sizes every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm loving it so far!


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The look bag has at least 2 full sizes every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm loving it so far!


 oh me too! I subbed to them in Feb and was sad they cancelled, signed right back up when they re-launched! The sizes are ever dissapointing!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The look bag has at least 2 full sizes every month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm loving it so far!


 


> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh me too! I subbed to them in Feb and was sad they cancelled, signed right back up when they re-launched! The sizes are ever dissapointing!


 
Aren't they still working out the kinks though? I thought there were a lot of issues concerning expired and/or discontinued items as recent as last month.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah. There was a thread on that. I'd advise you to do some research if you want to subscribe to them. (That reads kind of snippy to me, and it's totally not supposed to be. Read that in a happy voice. I need to go to bed. 



)


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI y'all, the code bblove25 just worked for me, i got 25% off my order (i've been trying different variations of codes all week, dying to spend these 300 points i had)
> 
> ...


thank you for the code i got the beauty blender/cleanser duo and the mini harvey prince hello perfume for 25% off and 300 points so i paind $7.67!!!!!!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 22, 2012)

That code isn't working for me and I'm a current subscriber?  Am I doing something wrong??


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That code isn't working for me and I'm a current subscriber?  Am I doing something wrong??


 make sure you are logged into your account...try that.


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> make sure you are logged into your account...try that.


 It's still not working ;(.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't think it works anymore :/  I tried to use it on my second account and it says invalid.
 

I think the code was for bbman so maybe if you have a bbman account you can use it?


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think it works anymore :/  I tried to use it on my second account and it says invalid.
> 
> I think the code was for bbman so maybe if you have a bbman account you can use it?


 I have a bbman account too ;(.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think it works anymore :/  I tried to use it on my second account and it says invalid.
> 
> I think the code was for bbman so maybe if you have a bbman account you can use it?


 : sorry to hear. i know i don't have a bbman account so maybe they just turned off the code because they realized a lot of people were using it? who knows.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> : sorry to hear. i know i don't have a bbman account so maybe they just turned off the code because they realized a lot of people were using it? who knows.


 Or maybe it expired?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or maybe it expired?


 possibly, it wasn't published anywhere so i don't even know what the min purchase amount or expiration date was. throughout the week, i had just been trying various codes that had worked in the past until something stuck.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A lot of these services have 'kinks'...doesn't mean a lot of people aren't happy with the sizes and the products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah. There was a thread on that. I'd advise you to do some research if you want to subscribe to them. (That reads kind of snippy to me, and it's totally not supposed to be. Read that in a happy voice. I need to go to bed.
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A lot of these services have 'kinks'...doesn't mean a lot of people aren't happy with the sizes and the products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just read through the October and November threads for The Look Bag. I'm going to pass on it. It's good that some people are very happy with it though! I'm also going to try to resist the urge to sign up for the December Glossybox with the deal they have going on! Birchbox is a gateway subscription service! &gt;&lt;


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just read through the October and November threads for The Look Bag. I'm going to pass on it. It's good that some people are very happy with it though! I'm also going to try to resist the urge to sign up for the December Glossybox with the deal they have going on! Birchbox is a gateway subscription service! &gt;&lt;


 Ugh. I know, right? I tried Ipsy this month, but I canceled after I got my bag. Knowing I'm getting the same stuff as everyone else and no points system like Birchbox made it significantly less fun. Not saying it's a bad subscription at all, it's just not for me.


----------



## TXSlainte (Nov 23, 2012)

> possibly, it wasn't published anywhere so i don't even know what the min purchase amount or expiration date was. throughout the week, i had just been trying various codes that had worked in the past until something stuck.


 Edit.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 23, 2012)

BB where is your Black Friday offering?


----------



## SetToStunning (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB where is your Black Friday offering?
> 
> ...


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 23, 2012)

Got this today in response to my email:

Hi there,

Unfortunately, your November Birchbox is shipping behind schedule. Due to inventory issues your shipment date has been delayed until November 29th. We will be in touch with tracking information once your box has shipped. We sincerely apologize for the issue and are working our hardest to ensure your Birchbox arrives as fast as it can.

This is not in line with the level of service we strive to provide and we apologize for the inconvenience. We've added 100 Birchbox points to your account. Every 100 points equals $10 toward any full-size product in the Birchbox Shop.

Please don't hesitate to reach out to us with questions or concerns at [email protected].

xoxo,
Team Birchbox

Well at least they didn't change my box-so far.


----------



## Kaylay (Nov 23, 2012)

That's cool that they're doing that! At least they aren't giving you a crop box


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 23, 2012)

I got the same email for my box...I think box 20? I'm pleased. They addressed the issue preemptively (for me anyway...I was planning on checking in next week if there were no updates), and I'm still getting a box, besides the 100 points. It makes sense because of Sandy, and heck, even if it isn't because of Hurricane Sandy, things happen. As long as I get my box, and a small perk for waiting (as the 100 points does), then I'm more than satisfied.


----------



## kat46 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just got my shipping email today. I might get my box before the end of the month.


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Nov 24, 2012)

I placed an order last week and got the plus two pack with the No. 4 reconstructing masque and got it today, so excited to try it. I was looking for reviews tonight and found out that the 1.5 oz sample that was included in my pack retails at No. 4's website for $19!! Can't believe I got it for free 





The downside is that I ordered a Johnathan Adler ornament, the giraffe, and got an owl instead. Anyone know anything about their returns/exchanges?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SupItsStephanie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed an order last week and got the plus two pack with the No. 4 reconstructing masque and got it today, so excited to try it. I was looking for reviews tonight and found out that the 1.5 oz sample that was included in my pack retails at No. 4's website for $19!! Can't believe I got it for free
> 
> ...


 I have a similar situation.  I emailed them but haven't heard back, and I asked about it over in MUT's Birchbox FAQ thread.  The *really* annoying thing is that I had two different orders on two different accounts, and each of them had a completely different problem.  I think their order-picking system is all messed up right now.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 24, 2012)

My second (cancelled) account's box finally shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really don't mind waiting, but I'm just happy to be actually getting it. I was starting to get worried that they'd give out points instead of the box, and that is useless in a cancelled account.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 24, 2012)

> My second (cancelled) account's box finally shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really don't mind waiting, but I'm just happy to be actually getting it. I was starting to get worried that they'd give out points instead of the box, and that is useless in a cancelled account.


 Can't you still make purchases after canceling the account?


----------



## Wida (Nov 24, 2012)

You can and you can still use your points even when the account is cancelled.  I just did it last week.

ETA: You still accumulate points on purchases too.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can't you still make purchases after canceling the account?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 24, 2012)

> You can and you can still use your points even when the account is cancelled.Â  I just did it last week. ETA: You still accumulate points on purchases too.


 That's what I thought.. so while folks may cancel, you still get some benefits of checking the store and having that account. I like some of the BB exclusive sets/items offered, but don't see myself canceling either of my subs...so that was just a general q. Thanks Wida!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 24, 2012)

Finally got my Birchbox today and it was the worst one yet by far.

It was what someone on here dubbed "the punishment box". I am not annoyed solely by the contents of the box (which are meh at best)

but by the way Birchbox is handling business.

I was supposed to get Box #11 (with the ModelCo mascara, the Oscar Blandi, the Marula oil etc). It's a fantastic box.

I received a shipping notification on Nov 9th  and the contents of this "killer box" have been posted on my account for the past two weeks.

I was a happy girl...

Then the other day someone on here posted that BB did a "bait and switch". She was supposed to be getting Box #11 and instead her account just re-posted a new box she was getting, the 'dreaded' Box #1...

So I checked my account immediately and saw the same thing as she did, I was now getting Box #1.

I understand you can't' always get the coveted box, it's usually the luck of the draw. That's what makes these subscriptions so fun actually...BUT....

to promise one thing and then take it back and give you something "lesser" is unacceptable.

When they send you a shipping notice and post the contents of your box in your account (it was up there for two weeks), it's like a promise. A binding one in my opinion. Yes, things happen, but to change a box completely and to one that is of SIGNIFICANTLY LESS VALUE, without any explanation...is just bad business. 

Would love your thoughts.

Have any of you ever experienced anything similar?

Also which is more effective to get a response from them...email or phone call or both?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my Birchbox today and it was the worst one yet by far.
> 
> ...


 I experienced this in February.  I had a kick-ass box showing up in my account and they said it got lost in the mail due to the President's day holiday or something like that.  I was supposed to get the Jouer tinted moisturizer, orofluido elixir, a lip tattoo, beauty blender and blender cleanser. It was box 13 and I got box 1 instead. I was furious.  I got this nasty smelling unisex fragrance, an eye rock, an exude lipstick and a nail polish remover wipe.  They just kept saying that they were "sorry", that the box was out of stock and gave me 100 points instead for my trouble.  I was so furious because they wouldn't let me send it back for a refund 




and I almost cancelled my box but I was glad that I stayed b/c I got awesome boxes after that and until October...


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I experienced this in February.  I had a kick-ass box showing up in my account and they said it got lost in the mail due to the President's day holiday or something like that.  I was supposed to get the Jouer tinted moisturizer, orofluido elixir, a lip tattoo, beauty blender and blender cleanser. It was box 13 and I got box 1 instead. I was furious.  I got this nasty smelling unisex fragrance, an eye rock, an exude lipstick and a nail polish remover wipe.  They just kept saying that they were "sorry", that the box was out of stock and gave me 100 points instead for my trouble.  I was so furious because they wouldn't let me send it back for a refund
> 
> ...


 You just literally made me "snort"...the nail polish wipe (singular) is hilarious! What were you supposed to do with that? Take off the polish from 3 fingers? And if it's a dark shade 2 fingers? Glitter polish half a finger?

Thank you for responding. I am glad they at least credited you with points. 

I will let you know what happens.


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my Birchbox today and it was the worst one yet by far.
> 
> ...


 What if the box they were originally supposed to send you had products you didn't really want, but then they switched it to a box with products that you did like? I'm not saying you have no room to complain, but if the situation was reversed, there's no chance you'd be swearing by their original "binding promise" and want your crappier box.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You just literally made me "snort"...the nail polish wipe (singular) is hilarious! What were you supposed to do with that? Take off the polish from 3 fingers? And if it's a dark shade 2 fingers? Glitter polish half a finger?
> 
> ...


If it was the Deborah Lipman wipe, they actually work surprisingly well. I am actually really sad that I used all mine up. I had 4 of them from different sample boxes and Sephora orders.

The last one I used took off 5 layers of dark nail polish including a top, bottom coat and a really heavy glitter layer that was impossible to remove with a regular nail polish remover and cotton ball. I did have to scrub some, and you do have to sort of rewet the mitt with the remover that is in the little pouch, but it worked and got it all off of all 10 of my fingers. I totally was rolling my eyes when I got them and thought that they had to be really stupid, but I wish they sold the little mitts on the website so I could use those instead of cotton balls to remove my nail polish. It just really has a good texture to the fabric and it really gets off even stubborn glitter polishes.

I know that's not what your post was about. But I got some really terrible birchboxes, and the wipes were in one of them, and it turned out to be one of my favorite products. So sometimes they can surprise you! Hopefully you end up liking some of the products that they sent.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it was the Deborah Lipman wipe, they actually work surprisingly well. I am actually really sad that I used all mine up. I had 4 of them from different sample boxes and Sephora orders.
> ...


 They do sell the strippers to go on the BB website. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/nails/deborah-lippman-stripper-to-go


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do sell the strippers


 Hehe. *Snicker*


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What if the box they were originally supposed to send you had products you didn't really want, but then they switched it to a box with products that you did like? I'm not saying you have no room to complain, but if the situation was reversed, there's no chance you'd be swearing by their original "binding promise" and want your crappier box.


 That's what you would call an upgrade not a downgrade.

Big difference.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 25, 2012)

> Finally got my Birchbox today and it was the worst one yet by far. It was what someone on here dubbed "the punishment box". I am not annoyed solely by the contents of the box (which are meh at best) but by the way Birchbox is handling business. I was supposed to get Box #11 (with the ModelCo mascara, the Oscar Blandi, the Marula oil etc). It's a fantastic box. I received a shipping notification on Nov 9th Â and the contents of this "killer box" have been posted on my account for the past two weeks. I was a happy girl... Then the other day someone on here posted that BB did a "bait and switch". She was supposed to be getting Box #11 and instead her account justÂ re-posted a new box she was getting, the 'dreaded' Box #1... So I checked my account immediately and saw the same thing as she did, I was now getting Box #1. I understand you can't' always get the coveted box, it's usually the luck of the draw. That's what makes these subscriptions so fun actually...BUT.... to promise one thing and then take it back and give you something "lesser" is unacceptable. When they send you a shipping notice and post the contents of your box in your account (it was up there for two weeks), it's like a promise. A binding one in my opinion.Â Yes, things happen, but to change a box completely and to one that is of SIGNIFICANTLY LESS VALUE, without any explanation...is just bad business.Â  Would love your thoughts. Have any of you ever experienced anything similar? Also which is more effective to get a response from them...email or phone call or both?


 What is in the box that you are actually getting just out of curiousity? I would be really upset too. That's a let down. Yeah sure they will credit your account 100 point but you can't even purchase the mascara that you thought you were getting with that amount of points : (


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What if the box they were originally supposed to send you had products you didn't really want, but then they switched it to a box with products that you did like? I'm not saying you have no room to complain, but if the situation was reversed, there's no chance you'd be swearing by their original "binding promise" and want your crappier box.


 Haha. Yup. I've seen that happen to quite a few people on the forums. Some would even hope that their box would get switched before it shipped.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is in the box that you are actually getting just out of curiousity? I would be really upset too. That's a let down. Yeah sure they will credit your account 100 point but you can't even purchase the mascara that you thought you were getting with that amount of points : (


 Thanks for responding. I realize that this is a very privileged problem....I hope that getting an inferior Birchbox is the worst problem anyone of us ever have!!!!! Ever!!!

My issue is not really about content of the box (which is subjective as to whether it's good or not) but business protocol.

The first box I was told I was getting, which I thought was awesome, has a value  around $50. (don't quote me on the math, this is just a quick guess-timate). The box I actually received, which was meh...has a value probably closer to $18.  So even if I am off on the estimates, this is a downgrade.

It's just bad business to promise something more, than deliver something much less. Birchbox is a service business and this is bad service. 

They didn't manage expectations properly or offer an explanation. 

This is the box I was going to get....





And this is the box I got.....





Again, whether we like the contents or not is subjective. Photography make this box look WAY better than it is btw....

It's a matter of math. (huge discrepancy in value between the two boxes) and business protocol.

Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Kaylay (Nov 25, 2012)

If my box got switched like that I would definitely be upset and complain as well....I got the box you got in my first sub....it's not terrible but I agree, definitely not close to the same value as the first. I'm getting a killer box in my second sub, if the reissue ever comes to my correct address!


----------



## jess4tip (Nov 25, 2012)

I gifted myself a subscription earlier this month. Well , the welcome box arrived yesterday. It's crazy and disappointing. The card says that the following should be included: *Color Club nail polish in Status Update (the label says Muse-iCal, but when I compared it to the SU that I have, it's the same color. So now I don't know what color it really is). *Harvey Prince fragrance (I like fragrance samples, so this is good). *Lulu Organics hair powder (same one in my November box). *One Love Organics body serum *twistband hair tie *chocolate (this is good, at least a different flavor from my Nov. box). Luckily I didn't get another set of hair ties, but did get the J.R. Watkins cuticle salve which I've been wanting to try. And, I didn't get the body serum either. So, they shorted me an item. :-( Is it worth calling to try and get it? On another note, am I now going to get two identical boxes each month?


----------



## mb214 (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for responding. I realize that this is a very privileged problem....I hope that getting an inferior Birchbox is the worst problem anyone of us ever have!!!!! Ever!!!
> 
> ...


 

While this is a disappointment, it really is not a legitimate complaint. Birchbox very rarely ever *promises* anything in our boxes (I think a few months ago they said everyone would get a color club). While they posted a tentative box on your page this is not "a binding promise" maybe you had committed to getting the box, but Birchbox never committed to sending it. I received a box missing one of the items listed on my account (the pixi eyeshadow liner/pen thing). I emailed them and they gave me 100 points as compensation. And the Pixi retails for $18---whatever, would I have liked the Pixi, yes, but did Birchbox owe me the pen-no. They compensated me for the entire cost of the box with credit, even though I received all the other items. Something could have happened in the warehouse or en route that destroyed some of the samples, it happens. But you did not purchase the box #1 you purchased a Birchbox and that is all  Birchbox promised. Birchbox is a grab bag, you get what you get and getting upset over not receiving the box worth $50 is kind of ridiculous. All this box envy is going to turn Birchbox into a crappy subscription service, because they will just start sending out the same boxes to everyone. And, companies will only give a limited number and Birchbox will never get something like the Fiber mascara again (probably just perfume vials and foil packets). 

I've had crappy boxes too, but its a gamble and I think Birchbox does try to make sure that members don't constantly receive the "worst boxes"


----------



## mb214 (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jess4tip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I gifted myself a subscription earlier this month. Well , the welcome box arrived yesterday. It's crazy and disappointing. The card says that the following should be included:
> 
> *Color Club nail polish in Status Update (the label says Muse-iCal, but when I compared it to the SU that I have, it's the same color. So now I don't know what color it really is).
> ...


 I would definitely email them. This happened to me and they said if they had any samples left they would send me a replacement and if not they would credit me 100 points

Side note: let me know how Watkins is I've been considering getting it, but don't know if it just another hand cream


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jess4tip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I gifted myself a subscription earlier this month. Well , the welcome box arrived yesterday. It's crazy and disappointing. The card says that the following should be included:
> 
> *Color Club nail polish in Status Update (the label says Muse-iCal, but when I compared it to the SU that I have, it's the same color. So now I don't know what color it really is).
> ...


 I got the exact same box this month when I gifted myself a subscription. I also did not get the One Love Organics and got the J.R Watkin instead and the Muse-ical nail polish.  Weird box.  I was hoping for an Eyeko Skinny Liner since a lot of people got those in gift boxes recently.  I emailed them, but I haven't heard back yet.  I really wanted the One Love Organics and I already had Status Update (which, I think is the same color as Muse-ical with a name change for birchbox), so I am pretty disappointed. I would hate for this to happen if I had gifted the sub to someone else!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought there are always a few variations on gift boxes or welcome boxes? So the contents vary by an item or two? Did you ladies get cards and items listed weren't included or were you hoping for specific things based on pics seen?


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 25, 2012)

I got a card and the items weren't included.


----------



## Auntboo (Nov 25, 2012)

Ooh, that's good to know. I was considering buying myself a gift subscriptio tomorrow because the welcome nox was supposed to have the things you listed on the card and I really want to try the OLO (I have a rose one coming my way from a swap but I want to try the other scents too). But if it doesn't come with the OLO, I would be pretty disappointed. I may just wait for OLO to release their own sample pack in a couple months.


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do sell the strippers to go on the BB website. http://www.birchbox.com/shop/nails/deborah-lippman-stripper-to-go


Ya, I really like them, but they're just too expensive for me to justify actually buying them.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 25, 2012)

> I got a card and the items weren't included. Â


 Definitely contact them; they probably will credit you. It seems that there are always some items that don't make it into boxes and substitutions have to be made every month. I suppose it works out for subbers, since BB usually credits the cost of boxes or finds the sample to send out.


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for responding. I realize that this is a very privileged problem....I hope that getting an inferior Birchbox is the worst problem anyone of us ever have!!!!! Ever!!!
> 
> ...


 Birchbox promises that for $10 a month you will get a box of samples. You got a box of samples. Therefore, you got what they promised.

It's a known fact that Birchbox puts together up to 30 variations a month with disparate values, so it's a bit silly to complain you're getting bad service. Especially when, as you point out yourself, the value of the content is subjective. What if you get a $50 box full of stuff you hate versus an $18 box full of stuff you love?


----------



## jess4tip (Nov 25, 2012)

> Definitely contact them; they probably will credit you. It seems that there are always some items that don't make it into boxes and substitutions have to be made every month. I suppose it works out for subbers, since BB usually credits the cost of boxes or finds the sample to send out.


 I'm much happier with the Watkins than hair ties, but do want the 6th item. I'll see what they say.....


----------



## Tabasc (Nov 25, 2012)

Is anyone else in San Diego and interested in a live person trade/opening of boxes?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Birchbox promises that for $10 a month you will get a box of samples. You got a box of samples. Therefore, you got what they promised.
> ...


 ^this


----------



## JessP (Nov 25, 2012)

> Is anyone else in San Diego and interested in a live person trade/opening of boxes?Â


I'm interested! Though I probably couldn't participate until after the holidays as December is pretty busy and I'll be gone for a few weeks. If you're wanting to schedule something sooner, though, maybe we could try and organize a couple of these because I'd totally be down for a January or February meetup! Also, maybe post this in the December thread, too, so more San Diegans see it - I know there are a good amount of us here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LyndaV (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm in San Diego too and would definitely go for a meetup! Prefer a weekend day to meet.


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm wondering if you signed up for this box after Zadi's post about the December gift box/welcome box.

Because them sending it to her (seemingly to show to us) is like saying "this is what you will get" and I hope that's what they meant b/c I was going to buy the OLO serum with my points until I saw getting that gift box would be more efficient use of the same points. 

Those aren't supposed to start shipping until the 28th, though - so maybe I'm mixing things up.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 25, 2012)

> I'm wondering if you signed up for this box after Zadi's post about the December gift box/welcome box. Because them sending it to her (seemingly to show to us) is like saying "this is what you will get" and I hope that's what they meant b/c I was going to buy the OLO serum with my points until I saw getting that gift box would be more efficient use of the same points.Â  Those aren't supposed to start shipping until the 28th, though - so maybe I'm mixing things up.


 I was wondering the same thing! I gifted myself a second sub with my points and am confused as well, I assumed the one I was getting was the one Zadidoll posted. I signed up for the second box a day or two before she posted the pictures. I received a shipping notice today for the second BB.


----------



## murflegirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Didn't mind this month's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's worth almost double what I paid!





Review's up on the blog.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jess4tip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *Color Club nail polish in Status Update (the label says Muse-iCal, but when I compared it to the SU that I have, it's the same color. So now I don't know what color it really is).


 I have the Status Update and also bought a two pack of Color Club at TJ Maxx that included Muse-ical and Style Icon from their Fall 2012 In True Fashion Collection. The Muse-ical and Status Update are identical.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Status Update and also bought a two pack of Color Club at TJ Maxx that included Muse-ical and Style Icon from their Fall 2012 In True Fashion Collection. The Muse-ical and Status Update are identical.


So much for Birchbox exclusives lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought to use the cybermonday code, but then it adds the price of the plus two pack to my order..grr. I'm due for another 20% code in December, so I'll probably just wait. I think I'll order the Stila in the light palette, since the Shea Terra soap and chocolate samplers are sold out. I want some more Vasanti enzyme polish lol; anyone know when the Plus Two packs get updated?


----------



## Musegirl (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely contact them; they probably will credit you. It seems that there are always some items that don't make it into boxes and substitutions have to be made every month. I suppose it works out for subbers, since BB usually credits the cost of boxes or finds the sample to send out.


 For all that are interested they said that they couldn't ship me another OLO because they are out. They gave me 100 points for my troubles, but posted it to my canceled account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wish points were transferable!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 26, 2012)

> For all that are interested they said that they couldn't ship me another OLO because they are out. They gave me 100 points for my troubles, but posted it to my canceled account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I wish points were transferable!


 Not transferable, but you can still make purchases and accumulate points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Musegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all that are interested they said that they couldn't ship me another OLO because they are out. They gave me 100 points for my troubles, but posted it to my canceled account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wish points were transferable!


 Hope they have a way of fulfilling the OLO in the December gift box... :/


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 26, 2012)

am i the only jerk still waiting for my bb this month? =(


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> am i the only jerk still waiting for my bb this month? =(


 nope. i'm waiting for mine too. it should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my second box. Should be here in the next few days.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 26, 2012)

Received a birchbox shop order today, but its wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered the Caldrea vanilla quince hand soap, and they sent me the balsam fir plum. No answer on the CS lines. Left a message.


----------



## prachisrk (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm still waiting for mine too!

Quote:Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

am i the only jerk still waiting for my bb this month? =(


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received a birchbox shop order today, but its wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered the Caldrea vanilla quince hand soap, and they sent me the balsam fir plum. No answer on the CS lines. Left a message.


 go on twitter @birchboxops. They respond faster on there and on their facebook page...


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received a birchbox shop order today, but its wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered the Caldrea vanilla quince hand soap, and they sent me the balsam fir plum. No answer on the CS lines. Left a message.


 I know this doesn't help your order, but just reminded me to mention that I saw Caldrea soap/lotion sets and candles in two different sizes at Target the other day.

(This may be common knowledge. I haven't been getting out much lately.)


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 26, 2012)

anyone who got the shea organics whipped shea butter... shat is the consistancy like? i feel like mine is super hard and semi dried out i can still use it but it takes some work


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone who got the shea organics whipped shea butter... shat is the consistancy like? i feel like mine is super hard and semi dried out i can still use it but it takes some work


 I have a full size, and while it's *really* thick, it's not hard


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone who got the shea organics whipped shea butter... shat is the consistancy like? i feel like mine is super hard and semi dried out i can still use it but it takes some work


 Mine is some what hard. I found that my AHAVA Softening Butter Salt Scrub is a hard pain to work with. I've been  using that for a couple of months and have to have a plastic rice scoop to get the product out but once I use it it "melts". The Shea Organics Whipped Shea Butter seems to be the same way but not as hard as the Butter Salt Scrub from AHAVA. If it's too hard for you try warming it up with a hair dryer or cover the jar with a hot damp cloth to "melt" it a bit.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone who got the shea organics whipped shea butter... shat is the consistancy like? i feel like mine is super hard and semi dried out i can still use it but it takes some work


 Yep, it's firm in the jar. I just rub my fingers on the top and work some out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 26, 2012)

The Shea Terra whipped shea I got in my Glossybox a couple of months ago wasn't hard at all.. it was super soft and fluffy. Weird!


----------



## Celestemel (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> my box changed from 11 to 1 too. I'm pissed! I got a tracking number on the 9th of november. It hasnt moved and now this!? I reallly wanted to try the mascara. Now I feel like i"m getting the punishment box too.


 Same thing happened to me too and I'm pissed too. I was also really wanting the mascara. I feel like Box 1 is substantially subpar. And, yes, I've had the same situation where I had a tracking number like on the 9th or 10th and then nothing... last week, I contacted them to ask if I could get an update and they replied that they had run out of some of the stuff for my box... okay, fine... and that it was shipping soon... okay, fine... now this? I get that it's only 10$ per month but I'm not liking the bait and switch. They better have a good box in December.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope they have a way of fulfilling the OLO in the December gift box... :/


 I don't see how because OLO said that they gave Birchbox their entire supply of samples. Unless BB is hoarding some, it would seem they're all out.


----------



## Angelalh (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, it's firm in the jar. I just rub my fingers on the top and work some out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


weird i just thought something thats labeled "whipped" would be softer

ive only used it on my hands since its so hard to work with i dont think you could use it on your body much


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> weird i just thought something thats labeled "whipped" would be softer
> ...


 I totally get what you're saying, but I've used it all over my body and love it...even with the firmness of consistency. Like Zadi said, it starts to melt and spread very nicely out of the jar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the banana better than the white chocolate, now I want to try the other flavors!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally get what you're saying, but I've used it all over my body and love it...even with the firmness of consistency. Like Zadi said, it starts to melt and spread very nicely out of the jar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the banana better than the white chocolate, now I want to try the other flavors!


 That doesn't sound bad at all! I swear I'm going to cave and grab a handful of the Mini Shea Whippers in December to try it out!

And just a question for those of you who have used the Shea Terra Whipped Body Creme as well as The Body Shop's Body Butters: Which one do you like more?


----------



## Lisa N (Nov 26, 2012)

> That doesn't sound bad at all! I swear I'm going to cave and grab a handful of the Mini Shea Whippers in December to try it out! And just a question for those of you who have used the Shea Terra Whipped Body Creme as well as The Body Shop's Body Butters: Which one do you like more?


 The butter! And I've bought a bunch of them from Shea Terra, and none of them are hard at all. I would contact Shea Terra about that.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The butter! And I've bought a bunch of them from Shea Terra, and none of them are hard at all. I would contact Shea Terra about that.


 OOOOhhhh, now I'm concerned that I misread the original posters comment about the body butter.....I thought she was referring to the whipped shea butter body creme? LOL now I'm all confused...butter? creme? arrgghh! lol


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOOOhhhh, now I'm concerned that I misread the original posters comment about the body butter.....I thought she was referring to the whipped shea butter body creme? LOL now I'm all confused...butter? creme? arrgghh! lol


 Sorry I didn't mean to confuse anyone! I just took the title of the product from the Shea Terra website but left out the butter (Shea Butter Body Creme =&gt; Shea Body Creme). I was the first to mention the Body Butter from The Body Shop, so you were right in what you initially responded! Sorry! XP

I've just been thinking about whether I should invest money in stocking up in The Body Shop moisturizers (that I know I already like) or if I should go ahead and try Shea Terra's moisturizers.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't mean to confuse anyone! I just took the title of the product from the Shea Terra website but left out the butter (Shea Butter Body Creme =&gt; Shea Body Creme). I was the first to mention the Body Butter from The Body Shop, so you were right in what you initially responded! Sorry! XP


 LOL it's cool, I was just concerned that I wasn't responding about the right product hahaha!

Just in case Angelalh is still reading this, I was referring to the Whipped Shea Butter Ultimate Moisturizing Body Creme, which has a firm feel in the jar but melts delightfully over the skin after you start to rub it in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's what I mean by mine being hard - firm - like a hard stick of butter rather than soft whipped margarine.



​ AHAVA Softening Butter Salt Scrub​  ​ 

​ Shea Terra Bananas &amp; Baobabs Whipped Shea Butter​  ​ 

​ White Chocolate Whipped Shea Butter​ 
All three products are firm, the only reason the 2nd jar of Banana butter looks soft is because I "broke" it by taking a plastic spatula and mixed it up to use. I've tried to do the same with the AHAVA one and it didn't work.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The butter! And I've bought a bunch of them from Shea Terra, and none of them are hard at all. I would contact Shea Terra about that.


I agree... I have three of the Shea Terra whipped body shea butters and they are thick and fluffy, not at all hard or dried out.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 26, 2012)

My Shea butter is hard.... I'm going to try and break it up, like Zadi mentioned..


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what I mean by mine being hard - firm - like a hard stick of butter rather than soft whipped margarine.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, exactly. I have both the banana and white chocolate whipped shea butter as well and I agree about the firmness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It threw me off at first, but I really like the way it melts!


----------



## Auntboo (Nov 26, 2012)

My marula shea whipper is softer than my vanilla bourbon - the marula I can scoop out easily with my fingers (it is very similar to a Body Shop body butter) but the vanilla bourbon I have to really press to remove or else dig it out with my plastic spatula. Once out, it melts easily and I like it as much as the marula.


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 26, 2012)

The whipped shea butter I have is also pretty firm but, like others have said, it does melt once you scoop it out and it smells divine! 

I have a question also for those that have the black soap in the solid form (not the bar), it is from BB in the same type of container as the butters.....it is seriously like a dry clump of dirt!  It is difficult to even scrape any out to mix with water....am I doing something wrong?  I should probably contact the company and ask for some pointers...I have to take it outside to scrape a little out because it is like dirty dirt, I don't want to get it all over my floor!   It's a nice product once you get it mixed though...just not so convenient!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 26, 2012)

got my order in the mail today! i immediately put on the etoile nail polish, i got the color reservoir which is like a grey blue and very beautiful.

it chipped a tad bit when i got out of the shower, but that might be because i like steaming hot showers, not many polishes i use with the exception of zoya can withhold it for long.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my order in the mail today! i immediately put on the etoile nail polish, i got the color reservoir which is like a grey blue and very beautiful.
> 
> it chipped a tad bit when i got out of the shower, but that might be because i like steaming hot showers, not many polishes i use with the exception of zoya can withhold it for long.


 Heeeey, nail twins!  Mine arrived Saturday, but it arrived at the same time as Color Club Harp On It (and as a side note, if you like holos, ORDER THIS NOW.  It's even more linear and amazing than China Glaze OMG), so *of course* Harp On It took precedence over Reservoir for yesterday and today, and now it's evening, which means I've done my nails for tomorrow.  Mine got a couple of mini nicks, but that's just because I tried to get the top coat off the sides of my fingers before it was cured.  It's not as sparkly as I had expected given the diamond dust, but it's a gorgeous shade of blue, and I got it for free with my points, so I'm not kicking myself for spending $18 on it.

As for the hard black soap, my carpenter's granddaughter mind immediately wonders:  Could you use a screw and screwdriver to kind of drill a hole to break it up?


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As for the hard black soap, my carpenter's granddaughter mind immediately wonders:  Could you use a screw and screwdriver to kind of drill a hole to break it up?


 Hahaha. I was thinking that box cutters could do the trick. It would slice into it like butter.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Heeeey, nail twins!  Mine arrived Saturday, but it arrived at the same time as Color Club Harp On It (and as a side note, if you like holos, ORDER THIS NOW.  It's even more linear and amazing than China Glaze OMG), so *of course* Harp On It took precedence over Reservoir for yesterday and today, and now it's evening, which means I've done my nails for tomorrow.  Mine got a couple of mini nicks, but that's just because I tried to get the top coat off the sides of my fingers before it was cured.  It's not as sparkly as I had expected given the diamond dust, but it's a gorgeous shade of blue, and I got it for free with my points, so I'm not kicking myself for spending $18 on it.
> ...


 that's exactly how i felt about the etoile polish. i wished the diamond dust would've been more noticeable, but all in all i'm happy considering i got it and the naked princess gloss for $3 :]


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my order in the mail today! i immediately put on the etoile nail polish, i got the color reservoir which is like a grey blue and very beautiful.
> 
> it chipped a tad bit when i got out of the shower, but that might be because i like steaming hot showers, not many polishes i use with the exception of zoya can withhold it for long.


 I got mine today, too! You were the one who posted that 25% off code, right? Thanks again for that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now it just needs to be Christmas already so I can buy all the other crap I want. I almost don't want there to be anything good in my December box so I don't have to want anything else, haha.

Edit: For the ladies who have purchased the Shea Terra Bananas &amp; Baobabs Whipped Shea Butter, does it actually smell like banana? Or does it have that artificial banana smell (think banana flavored Runts).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Edit: For the ladies who have purchased the Shea Terra Bananas &amp; Baobabs Whipped Shea Butter, does it actually smell like banana? Or does it have that artificial banana smell (think banana flavored Runts).


 It smells exactly like Banana Laffy Taffy to me...it's been a long time since I've had banana runts so I'm not sure if they smell like the banana laffy taffy LOL! In any case, it definitely smells like banana candy and not a mashed up banana. I like the way it smells, smelling it right now!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## denise89 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got mine today, too! You were the one who posted that 25% off code, right? Thanks again for that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I have the banana shea butter from Shea Terra and it smells more sweet like a banana cream pie! I love, it smells delicious to me like I want to eat it lol. It does not smell artificial at all to me, very tolerable and no chemical smell. Another comparison is creamy banana pudding. I like this one more than my white chocolate shea butter.


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey guys, does anyone have this months mascara up for trade? I'm not sure how to find trade threads unless they are linked at the bottom of peoples signatures....


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like this one more than my white chocolate shea butter.


 I agree, I like the banana better than the white chocolate...the white chocolate smells exactly like white chocolate to me, which isn't bad, it's just very rich smelling and I feel like I'm rubbing a chocolate bar on me LOL. I want to try the Rooibos and berries next, anyone have that one and care to comment on the smell?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## queenofperil (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *denise89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the banana shea butter from Shea Terra and it smells more sweet like a banana cream pie! I love, it smells delicious to me like I want to eat it lol. It does not smell artificial at all to me, very tolerable and no chemical smell. Another comparison is creamy banana pudding. I like this one more than my white chocolate shea butter.


 I think that sounds good. Is it really moisturizing? My skin is reptilian during the winter (yet I have the most oily skin in the world on my face -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), and I need a ridiculous amount of moisture to not be permanently itchy. I'm an every other day shaver, so that adds to the problem.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys, does anyone have this months mascara up for trade? I'm not sure how to find trade threads unless they are linked at the bottom of peoples signatures....


 Here's the thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129604/beauty-box-open-trading-list


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 27, 2012)

> Hey guys, does anyone have this months mascara up for trade? I'm not sure how to find trade threads unless they are linked at the bottom of peoples signatures....


 I have one if you're still looking


----------



## Gayle Ray (Nov 27, 2012)

Nope. Im STILL waiting too.  And its my 12 months with BB. And I never got an anniversary code. And it's the 3rd month in a row that there has been a problem with by box. BOOOOOOOO!    AND what's next?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received a birchbox shop order today, but its wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered the Caldrea vanilla quince hand soap, and they sent me the balsam fir plum. No answer on the CS lines. Left a message.


 So someone from BB just left me a message. She said they are going to 'look in to the problem in the warehouse'  and aren't going to send me the right scent of soap because they aren't sure that the problem won't happen again. So they are refunding me for the soap and adding 100 pts...and then 'later' I can reorder the soap if I still want it. She didn't say how much later....just that I can reorder after they have fixed the problem. Not really happy with this solution...this is the first BB order I've had mixed up like this. They are also sending me a return shipping label to send back the incorrect soap. I used the 25% off code that was posted here to make the order, so now I'm guessing the code was wasted because you can only use it once? *ETA: I was going to purchase more Shea Terra whipped body creme with the points they just gave me, but I can't put any in my cart even though it shows in stock??*

"Thanks for reaching out to Birchbox! I have left you a message about your order. We truly apologize for the mix up. Attached is a return shipping label (it will be a link by my signature) that you can use to send back the incorrect scent. We are having our warehouse look into the issue so I have refunded you for the hand soap and added 100 points, equal to $10, to your account for the trouble.

Have a great day!

Best,

Sarah"


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 27, 2012)

By the way, the Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod's are back in stock. I guess I'll get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alphaloria (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way, the Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod's are back in stock. I guess I'll get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Have you tried them yet? I bought a potato chip bar and another one (bread crumbs I think?) in a local market over the weekend. It is taking everything in me not to go back and buy the whole display. It is very, very good chocolate.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So someone from BB just left me a message. She said they are going to 'look in to the problem in the warehouse'  and aren't going to send me the right scent of soap because they aren't sure that the problem won't happen again. So they are refunding me for the soap and adding 100 pts...and then 'later' I can reorder the soap if I still want it. She didn't say how much later....just that I can reorder after they have fixed the problem. Not really happy with this solution...this is the first BB order I've had mixed up like this. They are also sending me a return shipping label to send back the incorrect soap. I used the 25% off code that was posted here to make the order, so now I'm guessing the code was wasted because you can only use it once? *ETA: I was going to purchase more Shea Terra whipped body creme with the points they just gave me, but I can't put any in my cart even though it shows in stock??*
> 
> ...


 Hmm that's really weird, but since they are only $10.50 it's like getting double your money back and you can order two more (if you dare) lol. It sucks you can't get the scent your wanted though. I too loved those soap samples and ordered the Mandarin Vetiver and Ginger Pear and had no problem with receiving those, *however* I also ordered Benta Berry face wash and lotion for the boyfriend and when they arrived the outside of the bottles were covered in brown grease and had old ripped up stickers all over them. It was really weird, I couldn't believe they would send out dirty, grease stained products so I emailed them and they sent me two new ones without requesting the previous ones back. It's so strange that their responses are always different. Maybe since mine was "damaged" they didn't make me send it back, but it was their fault they sent you the wrong soap so you shouldn't have to return that either.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alphaloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried them yet? I bought a potato chip bar and another one (bread crumbs I think?) in a local market over the weekend. It is taking everything in me not to go back and buy the whole display. It is very, very good chocolate.


 I actually have not tried them yet, but I've seen so many good reviews that I'm curious now! And I love chocolate 








> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe since mine was "damaged" they didn't make me send it back, but it was their fault they sent you the wrong soap so you shouldn't have to return that either.


 Yeah, I've never been asked to return something that was sent by mistake..usually it's reissued.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way, the Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod's are back in stock. I guess I'll get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you for telling me this! 



 I just bought a box before they sold out again (they probably will eventually).  They didn't have them at my local whole foods and I didn't want to pay $14 in regular shipping costs during cyber monday on the chuao site yesterday


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for telling me this!
> ...


 No problem! I figured you ladies would want to know lol! I got two...one for my stocking, and one for The Man's 



 I hope they are awesome!


----------



## bluemustang (Nov 27, 2012)

> By the way, theÂ Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod's are back in stock. I guess I'll get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! I bought four.. My step dad/in-laws/dad/BIL are sooo hard to shop for plus I'm on a budget.. I am giving them one of these and a family picture. I think it will be a fun addition, great conversation gift.


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 27, 2012)

thanks!!



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129604/beauty-box-open-trading-list


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm that's really weird, but since they are only $10.50 it's like getting double your money back and you can order two more (if you dare) lol. It sucks you can't get the scent your wanted though. I too loved those soap samples and ordered the Mandarin Vetiver and Ginger Pear and had no problem with receiving those, *however* I also ordered Benta Berry face wash and lotion for the boyfriend and when they arrived the outside of the bottles were covered in brown grease and had old ripped up stickers all over them. It was really weird, I couldn't believe they would send out dirty, grease stained products so I emailed them and they sent me two new ones without requesting the previous ones back. It's so strange that their responses are always different. Maybe since mine was "damaged" they didn't make me send it back, but it was their fault they sent you the wrong soap so you shouldn't have to return that either.


 The warehouse seems to be all kinds of messed up!  I had two completely different orders on separate accounts that had problems.  In one, they sent the wrong hair pins.  In the other, I ordered two different nail polishes, and they sent two of the same one.  I had planned ahead and made sure to use only points for these orders, so in the first instance, the hair pins I wanted are apparently now out of stock, so I was refunded the points and was then given an additional hundred points.  In the second instance, I was given a hundred points, and when I asked if I needed to reorder (I really want that polish!), I was told that they're still looking into it at the warehouse level to figure out whether they can send me the correct polish or if they will have to refund the points.  In both cases, I have to send the stuff back, but they sent prepaid labels, and I get bubble envelopes for really cheap (a case of 250 for $39, which works out to less than a quarter per envelope), so it's just annoying to not have the pretty goodies!  But they *did* basically give me twenty bucks, so I'll downgrade from "annoyed" to "bummed."


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 27, 2012)

I placed a BB order on wednesday or thursday and i got it today


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The warehouse seems to be all kinds of messed up!  I had two completely different orders on separate accounts that had problems.  In one, they sent the wrong hair pins.  In the other, I ordered two different nail polishes, and they sent two of the same one.  I had planned ahead and made sure to use only points for these orders, so in the first instance, the hair pins I wanted are apparently now out of stock, so I was refunded the points and was then given an additional hundred points.  In the second instance, I was given a hundred points, and when I asked if I needed to reorder (I really want that polish!), I was told that they're still looking into it at the warehouse level to figure out whether they can send me the correct polish or if they will have to refund the points.  In both cases, I have to send the stuff back, but they sent prepaid labels, and I get bubble envelopes for really cheap (a case of 250 for $39, which works out to less than a quarter per envelope), so it's just annoying to not have the pretty goodies!  But they *did* basically give me twenty bucks, so I'll downgrade from "annoyed" to "bummed."


 I also received the wrong hair pins! I just emailed them about it. I wanted the Brushstroke print and they sent me the darling bud ones! I like the wrong ones they sent me, but I lovedddd the ones I ordered and didn't get. But something is definitely up at the warehouse...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kaity123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also received the wrong hair pins! I just emailed them about it. I wanted the Brushstroke print and they sent me the darling bud ones! I like the wrong ones they sent me, but I lovedddd the ones I ordered and didn't get. But something is definitely up at the warehouse...


 Heeey, I ordered the Buds pins because those are much more my style and got the Brushstrokes ones!  Damn, I wish we could just send them to each other, but BB is already expecting them back.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It looks like they have the wrong SKUs on the packages, which leads to order picking errors at the warehouse.  The SKU on the package matches the SKU on the packing list, but the description doesn't match the pins.


----------



## kaity123 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Heeey, I ordered the Buds pins because those are much more my style and got the Brushstrokes ones!  Damn, I wish we could just send them to each other, but BB is already expecting them back.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It looks like they have the wrong SKUs on the packages, which leads to order picking errors at the warehouse.  The SKU on the package matches the SKU on the packing list, but the description doesn't match the pins.


 gahhh that's annoying. i really liked those pins too! they were really sturdy compared to those cheap bobby pins! hopefully BB will get them back in stock &amp; we will get the colors we want! They haven't emailed me back yet, but if I get the 100 points like you I would be really happy with it. I can't say no to a free $10!


----------



## denise89 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that sounds good. Is it really moisturizing? My skin is reptilian during the winter (yet I have the most oily skin in the world on my face -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), and I need a ridiculous amount of moisture to not be permanently itchy. I'm an every other day shaver, so that adds to the problem.


 It's super moisturizing, I have dry skin on my hands due to excessive use of hand sanitizer and hand washing. I'm a student nurse! This rescues my cracked, painful skin every time I apply it. All of sudden it rejuvenates it after I slab it on and rub it in.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way, the Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod's are back in stock. I guess I'll get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay! Finally!!! I just grabbed some. =)


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 27, 2012)

Also, my mom got the welcome box someone mentioned either in this thread or the December one (with the Harvey Prince perfume, Color Club nail polish, etc). It was missing the OLO sample as well but she was able to get 100 points credited to her account! &lt;3 BB

She'll get to try it soon enough though! One of the presents I'm getting her for Christmas will be a full size OLO Aromatic Body Serum from the BB shop!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm supposed to be getting a welcome box for a second account that I opened up. Did she get the box today out of curiousity? I received an email sat saying it was shipped but no tracking number.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm supposed to be getting a welcome box for a second account that I opened up. Did she get the box today out of curiousity? I received an email sat saying it was shipped but no tracking number.


 She got that welcome box last week and just got the email from BB CS today about the points being added to her account. You might get a different one. There are so many good products for BB to choose from. I hope you get a great box!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks : ). I really don't need more samples but I had 300 points and decided a second BB would be a great way to spend the extra points. I had no idea until I read in a post that you could use your points toward subscriptions.



> Also, my mom got the welcome box someone mentioned either in this thread or the December one (with the Harvey Prince perfume, Color Club nail polish, etc). It was missing the OLO sample as well but she was able to get 100 points credited to her account! &lt;3 BB She'll get to try it soon enough though! One of the presents I'm getting her for Christmas will be a full size OLO Aromatic Body Serum from the BB shop!


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks : ). I really don't need more samples but I had 300 points and decided a second BB would be a great way to spend the extra points. I had no idea until I read in a post that you could use your points toward subscriptions.


 Nice! I was also so happy to learn that you could get subscriptions with points! That's what 300 of my points went to as well!


----------



## Marshie (Nov 28, 2012)

Update on my MIA box: It took a while for them to respond but they finally did. My box from my second account never showed up even though it showed as delivered on the 17th. They didn't have anymore of the boxes to send so they comped me December. I cannot complain tbh. Although I was getting the "punishment box" lol, I was looking forward to the Stila Luminizer &amp; the OLO serum. But hey, it is what it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if you signed up for this box after Zadi's post about the December gift box/welcome box.
> 
> ...


 Well, I got the gift notification today on the sub I sent myself after Zadi's post, so here's hoping this will end up as expected.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 28, 2012)

Mhh, mhh... interesting stuff. So, I was one of the people who got the message about my box shipping super late and getting 100 points compensation. I was getting box 20, which contained the following:


Atelier Cologne Rose Anonyme Petite Cologne Absolue
Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod
Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Vanish Instant Imperfection Corrector
ModelCo FIBRE LASHXTEND Lengthening Mascara

I just looked at my box again - it's been a while - and the box picture is blank again (despite having been updated), and under the contents, the Miracle Skin Transformer's been replaced with a LUSH Cupcake bath bomb. Interesting. I don't really mind, though, as I got items 1, 2, and the original 4 on my main  account, and I've gotten the hair powder in a previous box on my main. Whereas I was only going to have one completely new item (the Mascara), I'll now have two new items!

Really, as long as I still get the mascara, I'm fine. Crossing my fingers I don't lose that, too!


----------



## jkwynn (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mhh, mhh... interesting stuff. So, I was one of the people who got the message about my box shipping super late and getting 100 points compensation. I was getting box 20, which contained the following:
> 
> ...


 Crossing my fingers for you, too. The mascara is one of my favorite things in a while!


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 28, 2012)

After reading all the posts about items getting switched out of the late November boxes, I thought I'd check mine too.  Apparently, they took out the RMS serum (not broken hearted about that at all) and gave me the TAY Essential Oils Bar soap in Almond Silk.  I'm ok with that!  Wouldn't be mad if they swapped out my Soy Joy either, but whatevs!  

Not surprisingly, it has not shipped yet.


----------



## AJCorletto (Nov 28, 2012)

My box has just shipped. The projected delivery date is December 3rd. 




 They gave me the 100 extra points, so that is pretty awesome of them. Hopefully December will ship on time. I won't be home for the holidays, so hopefully it will arrive before Dec. 20th!!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Nov 28, 2012)

I am actually a little jealous of all of you getting all these points!  I wouldn't mind the wait if that meant $10 off something from the shop.


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Nov 28, 2012)

So I just got an email from birchbox they gave me 100 free points because my birchbox was so deleyed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but the only thing is i got my birchbox already and they are saying that it didnt get shipped till the 20th...... but i got it on the 23th. should i say something or just take the points? the other thing was i didnt get a welcome box (kind of glad i didnt the box i did get was much better)


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got an email from birchbox they gave me 100 free points because my birchbox was so deleyed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but the only thing is i got my birchbox already and they are saying that it didnt get shipped till the 20th...... but i got it on the 23th. should i say something or just take the points?


 One time I thought they didn't send part of my purchase - so I e-mailed them asking if it was being sent or if there was a mix up.  They awarded me 50 points.  The following day I got the rest of my purchase - I e-mailed them back letting them know that the rest of my shipment came.  They wrote back:

Thanks for your honesty! I left the 50 points in your account because you deserve them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please let us know any time you have questions - we're always happy to help!

xo

Nicole

Nicole 

Birchbox | Operations Associate

I always go for honesty.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One time I thought they didn't send part of my purchase - so I e-mailed them asking if it was being sent or if there was a mix up.  They awarded me 50 points.  The following day I got the rest of my purchase - I e-mailed them back letting them know that the rest of my shipment came.  They wrote back:
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure if it matters then? there's a 99% chance that BB is going to leave them in your account because it's bad CS policy for a company to take away an offer once you put it on the table (why people were witching about so and so being canceled) so the end result is that a CS rep has to spend 5 minutes replying to your ticket when we're already complaining about how slow BB CS is sometimes.

I mean, I think honesty is a good policy. if you really care, just consider leaving them a note on fb. That's a lot faster for them to deal with than an actual ticket.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got an email from birchbox they gave me 100 free points because my birchbox was so deleyed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but the only thing is i got my birchbox already and they are saying that it didnt get shipped till the 20th...... but i got it on the 23th. should i say something or just take the points? the other thing was i didnt get a welcome box (kind of glad i didnt the box i did get was much better)


 i got the same thing &amp; i'm taking the points. screw them for giving me a punishment box (box 1) this month, lol. when i resubbed, they said that it should've shipped by the 19th or 20th when i added the sub to my shopping cart but I didn't get a notice until last weekend. I'm about to cash in my points now on the oribe...

I feel like ever since I left NYC my boxes have been meh.  I hope that this pattern doesn't continue down the road with BB


----------



## JimmyJazz (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if it matters then? there's a 99% chance that BB is going to leave them in your account because it's bad CS policy for a company to take away an offer once you put it on the table (why people were witching about so and so being canceled) so the end result is that a CS rep has to spend 5 minutes replying to your ticket when we're already complaining about how slow BB CS is sometimes.
> 
> I mean, I think honesty is a good policy. if you really care, just consider leaving them a note on fb. That's a lot faster for them to deal with than an actual ticket.


  I suppose I am naive when it comes to CS stuff.  I honestly was okay if they said ok - we will take back the 50 points since you got the rest of your shipment. At the time there as a whole backorder of the lipgloss I had purchased (I ordered it right before they went out of stock.).  

I don't do FB - so thats not an option for me.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One time I thought they didn't send part of my purchase - so I e-mailed them asking if it was being sent or if there was a mix up.  They awarded me 50 points.  The following day I got the rest of my purchase - I e-mailed them back letting them know that the rest of my shipment came.  They wrote back:
> 
> ...


 That's nice of them for doing that for your order from the store &amp; for you being honest. They should've warned you that your items would ship separately so you wouldn't wonder what was going on with your order though.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 28, 2012)

my box finally came. ate the chocolate immediately. Put the lulu powder in the jar with my other sample, so I have a fair amount to test out, though my mom had this lavender decorative pillow once that I hated, so lavender isn't really my thing. It seems to work though

Perfume went straight into my perfume sample box. Mascara went in the "to try when others dry out" drawer.

Is the miracle skin transformer a primer? it feels like just a primer, but they have it labeled as something fancy (probably just jargon...anyway)

I was actually more excited to get my Sephora itkits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they are so awesome. totally worth the shipping cost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ladyrawrness* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got an email from birchbox they gave me 100 free points because my birchbox was so deleyed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but the only thing is i got my birchbox already and they are saying that it didnt get shipped till the 20th...... but i got it on the 23th. should i say something or just take the points? the other thing was i didnt get a welcome box (kind of glad i didnt the box i did get was much better)


 The thing about their wonky shipping is that it is entirely possible that your late box *did* ship on the 20th even though it arrived on the 23rd.  Usually, boxes go via UPS M-I, which takes *ages*, but if they have to send out replacements, those boxes go standard first-class and arrive very quickly.  That happened to me a few months ago:  I got a shipping notice for a replacement box, decided to not bother looking for tracking updates for a few days because those boxes *never* get all the way from the East Coast to the West Coast quickly, and then the box was in my mailbox just two or three days later after they shipped it.  They may have gone ahead and used standard mail rather than UPS M-I for these late boxes just because it's faster.

And, sadly, in case anyone else was in a Color Club holo order issue boat, I heard back on my issue (I was sent two of the same shade when I had ordered one of each of the two they had on the site): I was not the only one with a messed-up order, so they are pulling the item from the store and refunding my points as a result.  I noticed (and have mentioned this to CS) that the Birchbox store had the labels reversed.  The Cherubic polish is labeled as Harp On It and vice versa.  Cherubic is a sort of nude/pink holo, and Harp On It is a bluish/silver holo.  I'm definitely relieved that the one I did get was the bluish/silver one because I love blue and silver polish and have utter *lust* for linear holos, so if I had only been able to get one polish, it would have been that one.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One time I thought they didn't send part of my purchase - so I e-mailed them asking if it was being sent or if there was a mix up.  They awarded me 50 points.  The following day I got the rest of my purchase - I e-mailed them back letting them know that the rest of my shipment came.  They wrote back:
> 
> ...


 How nice!


----------



## Ladyrawrness (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im just going to leave it be and be happy with my good fortune with Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This was my first box and i loved it then the 100 points i hope my luck keeps going with Birchbox in case you are curious what i got in my box i got:

Color club nail polish in the rose gold- not my usaul style i am usally more out there but its a nice color and i love nail polish

the masque chrome rishe hair stuff- waiting till i day my hair again to use it because it says color holding

the sea terra organics whipped shea butter body creme- this was by far my favirote thing. It is an okay moizture but the smell is amazing i will literly just sit there and sniff it (the scent was the banana one, and it was a great size one ounce

A twistband- almost bought a pack of these from claires but decided not to just on the off chance i got one in my box i was very excited to get one

Model co lipgloss in a red color- full size product yay! i love lipglosses and this one is amazing the color is great and the mirror on the side is very convinet on the go

then finally my least favirote the mens cologne- had to get at least one bad thing in my box lol

overall my box was amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So someone from BB just left me a message. She said they are going to 'look in to the problem in the warehouse'  and aren't going to send me the right scent of soap because they aren't sure that the problem won't happen again. So they are refunding me for the soap and adding 100 pts...and then 'later' I can reorder the soap if I still want it. She didn't say how much later....just that I can reorder after they have fixed the problem. Not really happy with this solution...this is the first BB order I've had mixed up like this. They are also sending me a return shipping label to send back the incorrect soap. I used the 25% off code that was posted here to make the order, so now I'm guessing the code was wasted because you can only use it once? *ETA: I was going to purchase more Shea Terra whipped body creme with the points they just gave me, but I can't put any in my cart even though it shows in stock??*
> 
> ...


 the same thing happened to me with one of the jonathan adler ornaments!

edit: I was also only refunded $12 of the $22 i spent on the ornament.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After reading all the posts about items getting switched out of the late November boxes, I thought I'd check mine too.  Apparently, they took out the RMS serum (not broken hearted about that at all) and gave me the TAY Essential Oils Bar soap in Almond Silk.  I'm ok with that!  Wouldn't be mad if they swapped out my Soy Joy either, but whatevs!
> 
> Not surprisingly, it has not shipped yet.


 Same here. However, I was looking forward to the RMS serum and getting a bar of soap instead is not cool. It switched from box 16 to box 32, which isn't on Zadi's list. Other than the serum switch-up, that's the only difference aside from  the lip-gloss looking darker in the picture, again not a pleasing development. Tried to leave feedback reviews for two products I'm already familiar with but it won't let me. It hasn't shipped so far and today was the target date. They gave me 100 points for the delay which was nice, but I'd like to get review points too.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way, the Chuao Chocolatier Assorted ChocoPod's are back in stock. I guess I'll get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I ordered a couple of the potato chips ones from REI and they came two days ago. Shipping was free. I haven't tried them yet, but I was at Marshall's on Monday and they had one Firecracker bar left for $2.99. Excellent. I love Marshall's and TJ's this time of year for the Tortuga Rum Cakes and Key Lime Coconut Patties, amongst many other goodies.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here. However, I was looking forward to the RMS serum and getting a bar of soap instead is not cool. It switched from box 16 to box 32, which isn't on Zadi's list. Other than the serum switch-up, that's the only difference aside from  the lip-gloss looking darker in the picture, again not a pleasing development. Tried to leave feedback reviews for two products I'm already familiar with but it won't let me. It hasn't shipped so far and today was the target date. They gave me 100 points for the delay which was nice, but I'd like to get review points too.


 Well, they said we would be able to email our feedback in since we will clearly be receiving our boxes after our window to provide feedback closes.  We can email the customer service address and they will credit us the points.

I am going to give them until Saturday to update with shipping info before I email again.  I know.  Its a box of $10 samples.  We should be so lucky that our delayed boxes are the worst things that happen to us.  But at this point, its more of a customer service issue than anything.  I got an email shortly after the status update email (the one where they said our boxes are late) and they said that the reason I got conflicting info was because they were getting conflicting info from their warehouse, but they assured me the box will ship on 11/29, which is today.  I haven't seen any updates in my email inbox or my bb account.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, they said we would be able to email our feedback in since we will clearly be receiving our boxes after our window to provide feedback closes.  We can email the customer service address and they will credit us the points.
> 
> I am going to give them until Saturday to update with shipping info before I email again.  I know.  Its a box of $10 samples.  We should be so lucky that our delayed boxes are the worst things that happen to us.  But at this point, its more of a customer service issue than anything.  I got an email shortly after the status update email (the one where they said our boxes are late) and they said that the reason I got conflicting info was because they were getting conflicting info from their warehouse, but they assured me the box will ship on 11/29, which is today.  I haven't seen any updates in my email inbox or my bb account.


 I hope they let us know how to format our feedback. I guess I'm just grumpy, but I hope they don't make it a pain in the arse. I've had great customer service from them always, and I'd like to see that continue. You're right about keeping things in perspective, and this time of year that's especially important.


----------



## Javaprincess (Nov 29, 2012)

I got that same Sephora kit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was super happy with it as well as the Bliss All Seasons spray on tanner that I bought so I can get the kit......hmmm....living in the Northeast is someone missing summer?????


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered a couple of the potato chips ones from REI and they came two days ago. Shipping was free. I haven't tried them yet, but I was at Marshall's on Monday and they had one Firecracker bar left for $2.99. Excellent. I love Marshall's and TJ's this time of year for the Tortuga Rum Cakes and Key Lime Coconut Patties, amongst many other goodies.


 They have them at Marshall's?! Do you live in California? I wonder if it'll be found in other states. I had assumed I wouldn't be able to find it where I live. Rei sounds like a great idea though! I ordered the chocopods last week so I'll get to see which flavors I prefer!


----------



## Moonittude (Nov 30, 2012)

I finally got my second Birchbox! Does anyone still want to trade for the Modelco lipgloss? Mine is the Showgirl Red, but it looks kind of pinky red, to me. I'm just not a lipgloss kind of girl, and would love to trade for the mascara.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my second Birchbox! Does anyone still want to trade for the Modelco lipgloss? Mine is the Showgirl Red, but it looks kind of pinky red, to me. I'm just not a lipgloss kind of girl, and would love to trade for the mascara.


 im not the lip gloss type at all. i really hated lipgloss... but i really love this,  you may like it if you cant find anyone to trade with


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They have them at Marshall's?! Do you live in California? I wonder if it'll be found in other states. I had assumed I wouldn't be able to find it where I live. Rei sounds like a great idea though! I ordered the chocopods last week so I'll get to see which flavors I prefer!


 No, I live in PA. But you still might want to check Marshall's, TJ's and Ross if you have them. My local REI's also have the chocolate.


----------



## cbs73 (Nov 30, 2012)

My box finally shipped!!!  It will be in Chicago on the 5th.....


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 30, 2012)

My box still hasn't shipped. =(


----------



## Gayle Ray (Nov 30, 2012)

Mine hasnt shipped yet either.  I want to cancel so bad, but have been waiting until I received the November box. Now with December billing happening soon, I may not be able to in time.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally shipped!!!  It will be in Chicago on the 5th.....


 Mine finally shipped too. I was able to review the Soyjoy which I've had before, but not the other products.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cancel by midnight est and you shouldn't be billed.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here. However, I was looking forward to the RMS serum and getting a bar of soap instead is not cool. It switched from box 16 to box 32, which isn't on Zadi's list. Other than the serum switch-up, that's the only difference aside from  the lip-gloss looking darker in the picture, again not a pleasing development. Tried to leave feedback reviews for two products I'm already familiar with but it won't let me. It hasn't shipped so far and today was the target date. They gave me 100 points for the delay which was nice, but I'd like to get review points too.


 I just checked and apparently I'm getting the bar soap as well. Sigh...I hate bar soap. Plus I get a soyjoy bar. Yay! I'm allergic to soy. 




 At least I have tracking info now, though. It's been shipped...

Question though...where do you see what box number you are receiving? Thx


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cheetahchirps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I live in PA. But you still might want to check Marshall's, TJ's and Ross if you have them. My local REI's also have the chocolate.


 I highly recommend checking Marshall's or TJ Maxx before anywhere else when there is a high-end item you want. The selection differs from week to week, but they are awesome generally. They have a lot of the brands that I see in different sample subs, in full sizes. They have a lot of gourmet chocolate and nice nail polish right now (TJ Maxx; I haven't checked Marshall's for a couple months). The one near me always has DDF, Ahava, and StriVectin. They often have theBalm, too, but not right now. Good perfume selection, too.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 1, 2012)

They sent me an email a few days ago saying that the sample packet I was missing that they'd ship right out, well, can't be shipped out.  They gave me 100 points instead.  Works for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 1, 2012)

Well I just received my chocopod order from earlier in the week. I didn't know it was coming since I didn't get a shipping notice. I ordered two sets of the chocopods and only one was in the box....and no invoice or receipt in the box. This is the second order in a row that's been messed up for me from them. Annoying.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I just received my chocopod order from earlier in the week. I didn't know it was coming since I didn't get a shipping notice. I ordered two sets of the chocopods and only one was in the box....and no invoice or receipt in the box. This is the second order in a row that's been messed up for me from them. Annoying.


 Yeah, same here.  I contacted them on twitter and they gave me the link to my tracking via a DM but in my account it shows that it's processing. I made another order for the next day and I got a confirmation last night that the order shipped.  My chocopods are out for delivery right now


----------



## cheetahchirps (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked and apparently I'm getting the bar soap as well. Sigh...I hate bar soap. Plus I get a soyjoy bar. Yay! I'm allergic to soy.
> 
> ...


 With my computer I just right click on the picture of your box for that month and at the bottom it says "properties." Click that and it shows your box number up in the window. hth


----------



## Dots (Dec 1, 2012)

Still waiting to receive my November box or info on what's going on since they were supposed to ship today. Hm. I'm not too concerned since they seem to be mostly proactive...I'll give it a few days. Kinda interesting though as I read through the posts...subscribers that were missing one product got 100 extra points but people missing the whole box or all their products get the same amount if they end up pulling the box. It's not a big deal, just something I found to be interesting. All in all, I enjoy Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 2, 2012)

You know I got dried out mascara so I emailed birch box and was told they are out of replacement but here is my 100 points.  Well you sure are selling that same mascara online so send me one of those or give me enough points to buy one but $10 doesn't get me my mascara (which by the way I totally wanted) and go ahead and cancel my sub.




  So I am down to one only bc I want to try the name brands and right now they are using the brands I am getting into to.  I signed up for sample society and starlooks which has its own line of make up looks to be a great deal!!! 



 I dropped the look bag still haven't gotten my bag for nov and haven't heard a word from them.  loving tipsy though!!!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 2, 2012)

ipsy (sorry)


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2012)

I got my first birchbox this weekend. I gave myselft a gift sub because I didnt want to wait on the waiting list forever.  Im not really impressed, and kinda bummed I got a one year sub. I hope next month is much better. Has anyone else gotten a gift sub? If so how was it?

Color club nail polish in muse-ical (it says status update on my card)

Harvey prince eau flirt

lulu organics lavender and clary sage hair powder

gray twistband

Chuao Chocolatier choco pod in caramel

One Love Organics aromatic body serum ( this was supposed to be in my box according to the card but was not there)


----------



## surelyslim (Dec 2, 2012)

> I got my first birchbox this weekend. I gave myselft a gift sub because I didnt want to wait on the waiting list forever.Â  Im not really impressed, and kinda bummed I got a one year sub. I hope next month is much better. Has anyone else gotten a gift sub? If so how was it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hiya, it seems that many girls are disappointed by their welcome boxes if they know full ahead of time what they can potentially get in that month's regular boxes. I don't blame the girls... It doesn't seem all that welcoming when a box is full of novelty and random things.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meetcutecrystal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keeping with the food themed lifestyle extra, can we expect turkey jerky for November?


 I didn't sign up for food  and to me its not extra its box fillers! 



 robbing us of our deluxe and getting the freebees.  BB is losing so many people but again like me I am down to one BB if I find another company who uses there brands I'd leave for good.  I hate that sorry we messed up here is points that buy nothing we aren't fixing the issues so emailing us is worthless.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 2, 2012)

cute idea for your bb boxes


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't sign up for food  and to me its not extra its box fillers!
> 
> ...


"points that buy nothing"...?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 3, 2012)

I am kind of confused by this response. The food doesn't rob you of anything, and the points buy full-size products.



> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't sign up for food  and to me its not extra its box fillers!
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I just received my chocopod order from earlier in the week. I didn't know it was coming since I didn't get a shipping notice. I ordered two sets of the chocopods and only one was in the box....and no invoice or receipt in the box. This is the second order in a row that's been messed up for me from them. Annoying.


 "We are so sorry about this! We are unfortunately already out of stock again (they really sold out quick!). So I have refunded you for the second choco pack.

Please let me know if I can assist further."

Yes, someone else got MY chocopods. I don't think I'll be ordering from BB again during the holidays.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 3, 2012)

> "We are so sorry about this! We are unfortunately already out of stock again (they really sold out quick!). So I have refunded you for the second choco pack.
> 
> Please let me know if I can assist further."
> 
> ...


 Wow... That's ridiculous. They need to have a better inventory tracking system. That would have made me mad too! That's not acceptable. My modelco mascara was dried out so I requested a replacement, but was told they don't have any. Of course, they're still selling them online. If you don't want to replace it then don't. Just don't lie about not having any.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow... That's ridiculous. They need to have a better inventory tracking system. That would have made me mad too! That's not acceptable. My modelco mascara was dried out so I requested a replacement, but was told they don't have any. Of course, they're still selling them online. If you don't want to replace it then don't. Just don't lie about not having any.


 The funny part (not so funny) is, they messed up an order and awarded me 100 points, which I used to purchase the two chocopod sets (so I paid $5.90 for both). Then they messed up THAT order and refunded 48 of the 100 points (dunno how they got that number), but nothing extra for the trouble like they did before. Sounds to me like the warehouse is totally fubar.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 3, 2012)

What's fubar?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's fubar?


 Fuc*ed Up Beyond All Reason 

LOL


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks! lol 

It seems like BB has been kinda sinking.  I feel like I get better stuff from Ipsy. Yet, I can't leave. (I feel like I have Stockholms syndrome)


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 3, 2012)

Is it sad that I have been saving my points waiting for something to spend them on in the BB shop and the only thing that really interests me from my beauty sub and its beauty shop is the Chuao chocolates?

Edit: grammarrrrr


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The funny part (not so funny) is, they messed up an order and awarded me 100 points, which I used to purchase the two chocopod sets (so I paid $5.90 for both). Then they messed up THAT order and refunded 48 of the 100 points (dunno how they got that number), but nothing extra for the trouble like they did before. Sounds to me like the warehouse is totally fubar.


 They messed up my order this month, too, and sent me the wrong style of an ornament. They refunded me $12 and 88 points and said that was proportionately the number of points from my nearly $70 applied to the one item (I used 300 points on the purchase). But to me, 88 points equals $8.80, plus the $12 I was refunded equals $20.80. The problem here is that the ornament was $22. I asked for their algorithm several days ago and they're refusing to respond, so I'm refusing to ship the ornament back. I know it sounds petty over $1.20 but it's realistically the principle behind it. With what I was given, I could not repurchase the  correct item, so what good does their explanation of "we don't want to send you the wrong one again, so here's your money back and we'll let you know when the warehouse gets sorted out to reorder a new one" do?

They could've just shipped me the right ornament the first time, or even sent it out when I informed them of the mistake, but no.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Dec 4, 2012)

> They messed up my order this month, too, and sent me the wrong style of an ornament. They refunded me $12 and 88 points and said that was proportionately the number of points from my nearly $70 applied to the one item (I used 300 points on the purchase). But to me, 88 points equals $8.80, plus the $12 I was refunded equals $20.80. The problem here is that the ornament was $22. I asked for their algorithm several days ago and they're refusing to respond, so I'm refusing to ship the ornament back. I know it sounds petty over $1.20 but it's realistically the principle behind it. With what I was given, I could not repurchase the Â correct item, so what good does their explanation of "we don't want to send you the wrong one again, so here's your money back and we'll let you know when the warehouse gets sorted out to reorder a new one" do? They could've just shipped me the right ornament the first time, or even sent it out when I informed them of the mistake, but no.


 I would call and tell them they owe you money. This happened to me a few months back - I returned 1 of 3 items purchased and was refunded in points and money since I paid in points. I accepted that there was some crazy BB method of refunding, but I could not accept that their "algorithm" was actually not refunding me the correct amount after I converted the points to cash value. I called and said " the algorithm is wrong. You still owe me 39 cents." They refunded me the money the same day. It may be a small amount of money, but if this happens across hundreds or thousands of returns, BB is pocketing quite a sum of undeserved cash.


----------



## Javaprincess (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! lol
> 
> It seems like BB has been kinda sinking.  I feel like I get better stuff from Ipsy. Yet, I can't leave. (I feel like I have Stockholms syndrome)


 


> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it sad that I have been saving my points waiting for something to spend them on in the BB shop and the only thing that really interests me from my beauty sub and its beauty shop is the Chuao chocolates?
> 
> Edit: grammarrrrr


 I agree....I don't get that excited anymore but I can't seem to quit....I keep hoping....I have received a full sized mediocre mascara and an Essie polish the last two boxes and some cute other stuff...I think it is the points that keep me staying.  When you think about it....it is kind of like getting a 5-6 dollar credit on every box that you only pay $10 dollars for (note total rationalization!)  I have $30 dollars saved and I am hoping that they do a winter favorites box like they did a summer one.  I really liked that box and it was chock full of neat stuff.  I think it was $40?  I think the one thing about BB that irks me more than any other sub program is the huge disparity between boxes!  I have subscribed to A LOT of boxes, and BB is the only one where someone can get a nice box and someone else can get a box of what looks like free packets!  I have been lucky so far, but I think the first time that happens.....I am gone...maybe.....


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Javaprincess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I agree....I don't get that excited anymore but I can't seem to quit....I keep hoping....I have received a full sized mediocre mascara and an Essie polish the last two boxes and some cute other stuff...I think it is the points that keep me staying.  When you think about it....it is kind of like getting a 5-6 dollar credit on every box that you only pay $10 dollars for (note total rationalization!)  I have $30 dollars saved and I am hoping that they do a winter favorites box like they did a summer one.  I really liked that box and it was chock full of neat stuff.  I think it was $40?*  I think the one thing about BB that irks me more than any other sub program is the huge disparity between boxes*!  I have subscribed to A LOT of boxes, and BB is the only one where someone can get a nice box and someone else can get a box of what looks like free packets!  I have been lucky so far, but I think the first time that happens.....I am gone...maybe.....


 This! I love that they have different boxes but they'd honestly do themselves a favour if they would focus on less variations (maybe 10-15 boxes per month instead of the 30+) and more on evening up the boxes size-wise. While the value of some packets of expensive products may even be higher than something full sized, people will still feel shortchanged if they get $10 worth of a $100 cream in a foil packet when other people are getting full sized products.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 4, 2012)

> This! I love that they have different boxes but they'd honestly do themselves a favour if they would focus on less variations (maybe 10-15 boxes per month instead of the 30+) and more on evening up the boxes size-wise. While the value of some packets of expensive products may even be higher than something full sized, people will still feel shortchanged if they get $10 worth of a $100 cream in a foil packet when other people are getting full sized products.


 They have to get samples from a lot of different companies, because not every company has, or wants to give 200,000 samples every month for every subscriber so they give what they can. If birchbox need one million individual items for boxes every month, it's much more likely they are getting 25,000 from each company. They have to get a lot of different samples from a lot of different brands, they make box combinations from there, naturally there are a lot of different combinations


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 4, 2012)

^^ I think that is why the overall quality (or at least the perceived quality, depending on who you talk to) has gone down as they have grown. They have more subscribers than really great samples.   I'm neither here nor there about it, I am glad for them to be successful, but I am not as happy as I once was.  Overall, I'm still satisfied, so whatevs.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I just received my chocopod order from earlier in the week. I didn't know it was coming since I didn't get a shipping notice. I ordered two sets of the chocopods and only one was in the box....and no invoice or receipt in the box. This is the second order in a row that's been messed up for me from them. Annoying.


 FYI .... guess what just showed up in the mail. My other box of chocopods.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, wish me luck, I used the points from my alternate canceled account ($10 from the late shipping fiasco) to order a Jouer Sparkle and Pop for a total of $2.  Maybe I'll get it? I was hesitant to order right now, because of all the trouble you ladies have been having.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am kind of confused by this response. The food doesn't rob you of anything, and the points buy full-size products.


 It doesn't buy me my mascara that's in stock bc they are selling it online but they are out of it at the same time.  Why not either send me my replacement or give me enough points to buy it on the website.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am kind of confused by this response. The food doesn't rob you of anything, and the points buy full-size products.


 The food is a filler see they use to give deluxe samples and they box was full from the size of the deluxe samples now bc they are giving us nothing samples the box is empty!


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow... That's ridiculous. They need to have a better inventory tracking system. That would have made me mad too! That's not acceptable. My modelco mascara was dried out so I requested a replacement, but was told they don't have any. Of course, they're still selling them online. If you don't want to replace it then don't. Just don't lie about not having any.


 Thank you me too but they sure are selling the SAME SIZE ONLINE!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It doesn't buy me my mascara that's in stock bc they are selling it online but they are out of it at the same time.  Why not either send me my replacement or give me enough points to buy it on the website.


 You pay $10 for a box of samples. When they give you 100 points for an error, they are essentially refunding your money for the entire box, so yeah, you dont get the mascara, but you're getting whatever you did get for free, plus the points you get for reviewing items.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you me too but they sure are selling the SAME SIZE ONLINE!


I'm sure they got a certain amount for putting in boxes as samples and a certain amount for selling in the store. You got $10 in points because that's how much you paid for the box. You didn't pay $24 for the mascara so why would they give you an extra $14? You got your box for free, plus you get to review things and get the points for that. Seems fair to me.


----------



## Kaylay (Dec 6, 2012)

There is probably a special skew number or amount meant for sampling....which is a different product code than ones for sale. (In regards to the mascara)


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 6, 2012)

What I got in my box was a full size simple so yes I want a full size replacement I don't see how 100 points gets me the product I was so pose to get. My problem is you send dried out mascara so you replace with the same not less than. Would you be okay with getting a 100 points for buying a dried out mascara bc that's what I got. You aren't getting what you were so pose to get that is my issue. BB customer service is horrible. They mess up and the 100 points is there way of saying "we aren't going to fix the issue". I would like someone actually working on not sending empty or dried out products more than my 100 points.


----------



## heatwebb000 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sure they got a certain amount for putting in boxes as samples and a certain amount for selling in the store. You got $10 in points because that's how much you paid for the box. You didn't pay $24 for the mascara so why would they give you an extra $14? You got your box for free, plus you get to review things and get the points for that. Seems fair to me.


 If you bought a item from say Sephora bc we are purchasing these items it doesn't matter they come as samples you are purchasing these samples would you be okay with them not replacing your item and giving you a refund (no points system to compare) that doesn't equal what you had received?  My problem is customer service if I thought they were trying to correct these issues I would be fine with the points but its only getting worse.  From shipping to outright canceling orders and instead of fixing the issue they are just giving 100 points.  That doesn't fix anything in my business I would lose customers and have that money taken back by the form of payment they made.  Just bc its a sampling program doesn't mean they can deny the customers a fair exchange.


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sure they got a certain amount for putting in boxes as samples and a certain amount for selling in the store. You got $10 in points because that's how much you paid for the box. You didn't pay $24 for the mascara so why would they give you an extra $14? *You got your box for free, plus you get to review things and get the points for that. Seems fair to me.*


 Thats why I'm okay with points for my Mox lip balm that I didn't get, its more points toward actually purchasing something else that I really really want (Stila palettes) and I'm overflowing with lip balms anyway. Totally fair to me too.


----------



## Kaylay (Dec 7, 2012)

> What I got in my box was a full size simple so yes I want a full size replacement I don't see how 100 points gets me the product I was so pose to get. My problem is you send dried out mascara so you replace with the same not less than. Would you be okay with getting a 100 points for buying a dried out mascara bc that's what I got. You aren't getting what you were so pose to get that is my issue. BB customer service is horrible. They mess up and the 100 points is there way of saying "we aren't going to fix the issue". I would like someone actually working on not sending empty or dried out products more than my 100 points.


 You didn't buy the mascara though, you bought a grab bag box to which you had no idea what you'd get when you paid for it. If you had actually purchased the mascara than they would replace or refund for it


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heatwebb000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you bought a item from say Sephora bc we are purchasing these items it doesn't matter they come as samples you are purchasing these samples would you be okay with them not replacing your item and giving you a refund (no points system to compare) that doesn't equal what you had received?  My problem is customer service if I thought they were trying to correct these issues I would be fine with the points but its only getting worse.  From shipping to outright canceling orders and instead of fixing the issue they are just giving 100 points.  That doesn't fix anything in my business I would lose customers and have that money taken back by the form of payment they made.  Just bc its a sampling program doesn't mean they can deny the customers a fair exchange.


But you didn't purchase a mascara, you purchased a Birchbox. If you had spent the $24 and bought a mascara, then yes, sending you 100 points to make up for it would be unacceptable. But you spent $10 on a box of samples, so the refund they are giving you is exactly equal to what you paid for. If you want that mascara so badly (which in my opinion is a drier mascara that isn't worth $24) then buy it with the points that you received and the points that you get for reviewing the items that you got FOR FREE.


----------



## zorabell (Dec 7, 2012)

I finally got my box today! It got shipped to Germany (APO address) so it took about a month to get to me. Everything was in there but I made my husband take the box away so I don't play with it. Here's to hoping I get my second November box next week!


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 7, 2012)

> I finally got my box today! It got shipped to Germany (APO address) so it took about a month to get to me. Everything was in there but I made my husband take the box away so I don't play with it. Here's to hoping I get my second November box next week!


 Germany the country? xD


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box today! It got shipped to Germany (APO address) so it took about a month to get to me. Everything was in there but I made my husband take the box away so I don't play with it. Here's to hoping I get my second November box next week!


 Im in Germany too, I got my first box(November welcome) delivered to my APO last week. I hope my December box comes before the 24th.


----------



## zorabell (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Germany the country? xD


 Yes, the country  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My husband is in the Army so we are stationed in Germany for the next 3 years



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im in Germany too, I got my first box(November welcome) delivered to my APO last week. I hope my December box comes before the 24th.


 My November box took about a month from the day that it shipped, so I am not sure how quickly the December boxes will get here. Where at in Germany? We are currently stationed in Wiesbaden.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, the country  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My husband is in the Army so we are stationed in Germany for the next 3 years
> 
> My November box took about a month from the day that it shipped, so I am not sure how quickly the December boxes will get here. Where at in Germany? We are currently stationed in Wiesbaden.


  My November box shipped the 19th  and I got it by the 30th, but with APO you cant never be too sure how long it will take. We're in Stuttgart, been here for 7 years.


----------



## zorabell (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My November box shipped the 19th  and I got it by the 30th, but with APO you cant never be too sure how long it will take. We're in Stuttgart, been here for 7 years.


 
Wow, some boxes I have managed to get fast others take about a month. My October Beauty Army box took 2 months to get delivered While I just got my November one today. My sister-in-law shipped us a package on the 30th and it got here today. We have only been here for a little over two months and this it our first time overseas so it is taking some getting used to.


----------



## CourtneyB (Dec 8, 2012)

That's so awesome that even far away, you're able to enjoy subscription services! And thank you to you husband for protecting our nation. So, they sent me a tracking number for my second account's Nov. box on Monday (finally!), but it hasn't updated. I called them yesterday, and the girl told me she didn't have any information, either! She comp'd January (since they've already charged me for Dec) because she said they were out of replacements. Total bummer. =( But oh well, at least I got a 100 points for it being late, plus a free month. I wish I had my box, but I guess these things happen. She said it might still show up, so maybe I'll get lucky/randomly surprised.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, some boxes I have managed to get fast others take about a month. My October Beauty Army box took 2 months to get delivered While I just got my November one today. My sister-in-law shipped us a package on the 30th and it got here today. We have only been here for a little over two months and this it our first time overseas so it is taking some getting used to.


 It definitely takes some getting used to, but try to make the best of it.  Have you been to any of the Christmas markets?


----------



## zorabell (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It definitely takes some getting used to, but try to make the best of it.  Have you been to any of the Christmas markets?


Not yet, I am going on a trip to the Frankfurt one soon and hopefully I can get down to the one here in Wiesbaden. I think the hardest thing for me is trying to find a place downtown to park, just driving downtown here scares me lol.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not yet, I am going on a trip to the Frankfurt one soon and hopefully I can get down to the one here in Wiesbaden. I think the hardest thing for me is trying to find a place downtown to park, just driving downtown here scares me lol.


 LoL driving here can be a bit intimidating, I learned to drive here. I'm sure you can find public transportation to take you to a local one. The public transportation here is pretty good.


----------



## zorabell (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LoL driving here can be a bit intimidating, I learned to drive here. I'm sure you can find public transportation to take you to a local one. The public transportation here is pretty good.


I have a friend here that has already figured out the city buses so we plan on exploring downtown sometime next week. I signed up for Culture College and they take you on a walking tour of the city as well as teaching you some stuff you should know while living here.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a friend here that has already figured out the city buses so we plan on exploring downtown sometime next week. I signed up for Culture College and they take you on a walking tour of the city as well as teaching you some stuff you should know while living here.


 Thats great!!!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 9, 2012)

Just FYI, I got the Jouer cracker, and I am so glad I only paid $2 for it. The lip enhancer is nice, but the costume ring is the worst quality I think I have ever seen in a ring, and I get lots of costume jewelry out of candles, so that is really saying something. The metal is a pretty rose gold color, but it was molded sloppily, the stone is crooked, might be that way on purpose, but the stone itself is set wonky. Also the stone is a really boring white. I wasn't expecting anything fancy, but I was expecting something that was at least comparable to Claires. The packaging is really pretty, though.


----------

